# zur Abwechslung mal Magdeburg



## jaegimaus (15. März 2008)

Ich bin ja erfreut zu sehen, dass Sachsen Anhalt jetzt eine eigene Ecke hat.
Jetzt sollten wir auch dran arbeiten, mal die Ecke zu füllen, oder?
Heute hat es sich schon mal gelohnt, das Bike rauszuholen, hat morgen noch wer Lust, sich anzuschließen?
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass 3Leute von der Sternbrücke aus losfahren werden, gegen 9Uhr. Neulinge sind natürlich herzlich willkommen, aber vielleicht kommt ja auch mal wieder der eine oder andere *Alteingesessene* mit?
Wie auch immer, das Wetter lädt ja dazu ein. 
LG, Jägi


----------



## KaiPi (15. März 2008)

Wie ich bereits im alten Thread erwähnt habe, hab im im Moment viel zu tun. Wird wohl noch bis Mitte April so weitergehen. Von daher ists bei mir im Moment schlecht mit langfristigen Zusagen. Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Wollte aber trotzdem hier mal "Hallo" sagen und werd den Thread im Auge behalten bzw. mich melden wenns wieder los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaegimaus (16. März 2008)

Tja, so, wie sich das Wetter heute zeigt, lasse ich das Rad heute doch stehen, eigentlich dachte ich, es sollte schön bleiben und erst zum Wochenanfang so miesepetrig...aber naja, die Wetterfrösche es haben sich dann wohl doch anders überlegt 

Wünsch dann allen trotzdem noch einen schönen Sonntag 

Jägi


----------



## MaDMaNdeLuxe (19. März 2008)

hi...meinen kumpel und mich hat das wetter am sonntag nich so gestört und wir haben ne schicke tour von sbk aus durch md gedreht...
hätte zwar schöner seien können aber hat trotzdem spass gemacht...
hoffentlich wird´s bald besser...


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. März 2008)

der Magdeburg - Fred ist umgezogen.....


kuckt doch auch mal hier rein....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324208

vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Joshi4-ever (20. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4590967#post4590967

da ihr aus magdeburg seid könnt ihr bestimmt am meisten damit anfangen

post 869


----------



## Freizeit (21. März 2008)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie lange eure Touren so sind und wie llange ihr so fahrt ?


----------



## jaegimaus (22. März 2008)

Joshi4-ever schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4590967#post4590967
> 
> da ihr aus magdeburg seid könnt ihr bestimmt am meisten damit anfangen
> 
> post 869



Hi Joschi, mein Beileid, wenn ich unterwegs bin, gucke ich sicherlich auch mal, aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass wir das bestimmt nicht wiedersehen. Falls aber doch, versuche ich darauf zu achten und dann sage ich dir auch Bescheid.

Viel Glück, Jaegi


----------



## jaegimaus (22. März 2008)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie lange eure Touren so sind und wie llange ihr so fahrt ?



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, meine Touren kann ich aber nicht festlegen, manchmal sind nur 40km und um MD herum, manchmal auch 60 oder 80 und im Harz. Richtet sich nach Wetter, Zeit, Gelegenheit und Spaßfaktor.....und natürlich auch danach, wer mitfährt...
Und was ist mit dir?

LG, Jaegi


----------



## Joshi4-ever (22. März 2008)

gut danke fürs augen offen halten


----------



## Freizeit (22. März 2008)

jaegimaus schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, meine Touren kann ich aber nicht festlegen, manchmal sind nur 40km und um MD herum, manchmal auch 60 oder 80 und im Harz. Richtet sich nach Wetter, Zeit, Gelegenheit und Spaßfaktor.....und natürlich auch danach, wer mitfährt...
> Und was ist mit dir?
> 
> LG, Jaegi



Hallo Jaegi,
ich fange gerade erst wieder an zu radeln.Ich habe aus Zeitgründen/Leistenprobs fast zwei Jahre ausgesetzt.Meine derzeitigen Touren liegen so bei 30 bis 40km mit einem ca.20er Schnitt.
Muß halt noch Kondition aufbauen,was bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich Spaß macht.
Wenn es mit meiner Arbeitszeit passt würde ich mich bei einer nicht zu langen MD-Runde gerne mal anschließen.Ich könnte mich auch Notfalls vorher ausklinken,bevor ich zusammenbreche 
Gruß Freizeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaegimaus (23. März 2008)

Klar, wenn sich das ergibt, kann man gern mal eine Runde fahren. Ich bin eigentlich ständig dabei, meine Ausdauer und Kondition aufzubauen, mit eher mäßigem Erfolg.
Tempo und Länge der Tour kann man einfach der Situation anpassen, ich bin da flexibel.
Wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser wird, werde ich sicherlich am nächsten WE mal wieder rund um MD herum fahren.
Kannst dich ja melden, falls du Lust verspürst, dich anzuschließen. 
LG, Jaegi


----------



## jaegimaus (28. März 2008)

Wie ist das, hat morgen jemand Lust, sich so 2oder 3Stunden ans Bein zu binden und eine kleine Runde mitzufahren? Ich denke, dass ich mich so gegen 11Uhr auf die Räder mache. Wird nur eine einfache Radwegtour (zum Wasserstraßenkreuz und zurück), falls nicht jemand eine andere Idee hat. Bin allerdings sonst für alles offen.... 
LG


----------



## jaegimaus (30. März 2008)

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich heute fragen, ob wer Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat, aber das IBC wollte mich heute nicht anmelden lassen. Ging weder gestern abend noch heute. 
So bin ich dann allein noch mal zum Wasserstraßenkreuz, dort auf der Trogbrücke wurde das Wasser abgelassen, sah schon genial aus. Schade nur, dass man alles nur aus relativ weiter Entfernung betrachten konnte...
Aber so windig, wie es heute dann war, hätte man sich eh nicht unterhalten können 

LG, Jägi


----------



## Triturbo (11. April 2008)

Hallo, ich mache mal ein wenig Werbung. Vllt. liegt es ja in eurem Interesse !


----------



## jaegimaus (16. April 2008)

So, ich schau dann mal, ob außer mir noch jemand sich am WE aufs Rad schwingen will? Da ich kurzfristig doch in der Heimat verweile am WE, habe ich mal wieder eine kleine/mittlere/größere Runde vor, je nach Lust, Laune, Wetter(was sich ja laut den Wetterfröschen je nach Sender von etwas bis richtig doll bessern soll ) usw.
Wie siehts aus 
Bisher habe ich mich zeitlich noch nicht festgelegt, allerdings muß ich am Sa nachmittag gegen 16Uhr wieder zu Haus sein. Also entweder vorher oder am Sonntag - dann ohne zeitliche Begrenzung


----------



## jaegimaus (30. April 2008)

Da es ja wieder still geworden ist in und um MD, frage ich einfach trotzdem noch mal, hat wer Lust, morgen eine kleine Runde zu fahren oder sind alle  beim Party machen ?
LG, Jägi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaegimaus (7. Juni 2008)

Am 25.5. gab's eine kleine *Familientour*, eine bunt gemischte Truppe aus MTB's, Rennrädern und Familien-Einkaufskorb-Rädern, wer Lust hat, kann sich die Bilder ja mal angucken 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/6828


----------



## jaegimaus (19. Juni 2008)

Hat wer Lust, am WE mal wieder eine Runde zu drehen? 
Wenn ja, einfach melden, das Wetter soll zwar durchwachsen werden, aber warm, bisher steht weder Zeit noch Richtung fest, bin für alles offen.
LG, Jägi


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juni 2008)

Alle Jahre wieder....bin vom 05.07.08 bis 12.07.08 in Colbitz.

Es werden täglich Touren in / durch die Heide gefahren.

Sollte es in dieser schönen Gegend doch noch irgendwo MTBler geben wäre es schön wenn sich jemand meldet.....gemeinsam macht das biken noch mehr Spaß als alleine.........bei Interesse ggf. auch vorab noch dieses Woche mailen, damit man einen Treffpunkt ausmachen kann.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich diesmal jemand traut.....

   guckst du auch hier !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324208


----------



## jaegimaus (29. Juni 2008)

Dieses Mal hätte ich mich ja gern getraut, aber ich falle leider (MTB)unfallsbedingt für ein paar Wochen aus.
Wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß bei deinen Ausfahrten und entsprechendes Wetter, damit es sich auch lohnt

LG, Jägi


----------



## KaiPi (14. Juli 2008)

Ähm ja der 12.7 ist leider schon vorbei schade. Ich meld mich aber hiermit trotzdem mal zurück. Nachdem erfolgreich Abschluss meines Studiums, dem anschließenden Feiermarathon, einem Umzug (auf den Werder) und der Einarbeitsphase im neuen Job hab ich wieder Zeit und Lust mein Rad mal wieder etwas öfter auszuführen. Auf Grund der letzten Monate hat sich aber reichlich Trainingsrückstand angesammelt. Also Vorsicht .
Also wenn hier jemand Interesse hat, meldet Euch. Bevorzugte Routen sind Elberadweg und ab und an werd ich auch mal wieder in den Harz schauen.


----------



## jaegimaus (15. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mich gern anhängen, aber ich hab einen großen Nachteil. Ich darf bis Ende September gar kein Rad fahren(Unfall) und dann ist ja der Sommer vorbei 
Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spaß. Wenn ich dann wieder fahren kann, melde ich mich hier auch wieder.

LG, Jägi


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

.....HIER!!      http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5096498#post5096498


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (2. Mai 2009)

Da ich heute mal keine Zeit für eine große Tour hatte bin ich zu eine kleinen Strecke gefahren, die wir früher als Kids mit unseren Baumarkträdern befahren haben
Keine Ahnung ob jemand die Strecke hinter der Alten Ziegelei zwischen MD Olvenstedt und Irxleben kennt.
Wider Erwarten hat das Fahren richig Spaß gemacht, auch denn die Strecke recht klein ist.


 



Kennt jemand ähnliche Strecken rund um Magdeburg?


----------



## jaegimaus (12. Mai 2009)

Hallihallo,

es lebt ja doch mal wieder auf, das MDer "Rundherum". Schön, dass sich doch noch jemand erinnert, dass man hier auch MTB fahren kann
Auch wenn ich peinlicherweise zugeben muß, dass ich zur Zeit selbst eher Crossrad fahre.
Was deine Strecke betrifft - ich kenne die Ecke dort nicht - aber wenn ich die Oberansicht richtig interpretiere und dort mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn ist, dann wäre vielleicht die Ecke vom Wasserstraßenkreuz in Richtung Burg etwas für dich. Waldautobahn mit vielen kleinen Ecken zum Abbiegen und Spaß haben. Gefällt mir persönlich recht gut.
Leider nehme ich mir zu selten Zeit dazu, dort lang zu fahren.
Aber vielleicht trifft an sich dort ja mal

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Triturbo (12. Mai 2009)

Bin auch schon öfters auf der Suche gewesen, hab aber leider noch nicht wirklich was gefunden. Fahre aber meist nur im Südwestlichen Teil Magdeburgs (Raum Ottersleben-Wanzleben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (14. Mai 2009)

war das nicht eine motocrosstrecke früher an der ziegelei?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Mai 2009)

jaegimaus schrieb:


> [...]
> Was deine Strecke betrifft - ich kenne die Ecke dort nicht - aber wenn ich die Oberansicht richtig interpretiere und dort mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn ist, dann wäre vielleicht die Ecke vom Wasserstraßenkreuz in Richtung Burg etwas für dich. Waldautobahn mit vielen kleinen Ecken zum Abbiegen und Spaß haben. Gefällt mir persönlich recht gut.
> Leider nehme ich mir zu selten Zeit dazu, dort lang zu fahren.
> Aber vielleicht trifft an sich dort ja mal
> ...



In dem Gebiet bin ich oft unterwegs. Mir macht das Fahren da viel Spaß, und viele Alternativen gibt es nicht. 
Nur MTBler treffe ich dort so gut wie nie.



Outliner schrieb:


> war das nicht eine motocrosstrecke früher an der ziegelei?


Ja, MX Bikes trifft man da auch ab und an... Aber eine legale MX Strecke war es nie.


----------



## THE | trAshr (7. Juni 2009)

guten morgen allerseits... also ich wohne in der region um burg genauergesagt in möser... habe hier leider niemanden zum radeln und das obwohl mein nachbar nen xtr schaltwerk hat(schnöselgegend) ... tsstsstss also wenn mal wieder irgendwas in oder um md geplant ist könnt ihr ja mal was posten bin nur grade etwas im abistress


----------



## sirl (4. Juli 2009)

@jaegimaus,

wie sieht's aus: Schaffen wir das nach fast vier Jahren an diesem Tag?  Ich hoffe, Dir geht's gut... 


LG sirl


----------



## joggerer (21. Juli 2009)

hallo nach magdeburg

wollt euch nur mitteilen das unsere tour am 18.7 ein toller erfolg war und wir viel spass hatten.
sind ca 70 km durch die colbitz - letzlinger heide gefahren und haben uns schön geschafft.
die nächste tour ist auch schon geplant.
also schaut mal auf unsere seite.
vielleicht hat der eine oder andere lust mitzufahren.
es sind alle willkommen.

also bis dann
grüße in die landeshauptstadt
joggerer


----------



## sirl (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo joggerer,

welche Seite meinst Du? Dein Fotoalbum?


Gruß sirl


----------



## MountVision (21. Juli 2009)

...das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## joggerer (21. Juli 2009)

nein ich meine natürlich die regionalseite hier im form "Colbitz-Letzlinger-heide"
dort fangen wir an uns ein wenig kennen zu lernen und gemeinsam ab und an was zu unternehmen.
wenn ihr wollt macht doch einfach mit


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2009)

THE | trAshr schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits... also ich wohne in der region um burg genauergesagt in möser... habe hier leider niemanden zum radeln und das obwohl mein nachbar nen xtr schaltwerk hat(schnöselgegend) ... tsstsstss also wenn mal wieder irgendwas in oder um md geplant ist könnt ihr ja mal was posten bin nur grade etwas im abistress


 
Hi schau mal beim *joggerer* in "Colbitz-Letzlinger-Heide" vorbei.

Ich bin Sonntag vor 8 Tagen von Colbitz über Wolmirstedt, Glindenberg, Trogbrücke, Hohenwarthe, Forsthaus, Möser knapp 28 km einfach gefahren....da läßt sich sicher was verbinden....ggf. übern Kanal bis Burg/Rögätz und über Burgstall Cröchern, das dürfte dann eine Runde von knapp 60 km sein...

....bin selbst leider erst wieder im Dezember in Colbitz.....aber der joggerer ist vor Ort "ganzjahresaktiv"......

Grüße aus´m Westerwald

T-Brex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (29. Juli 2009)

sagt mal, was ist los keiner meldet sich . sollte die erste tour auch die letzte gewesen sein??? das wäre schade!


----------



## MountVision (3. August 2009)

@joggerer: 

Ich würd, sofern die Terminplanung es zuläßt, schon mal bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren wollen (wenn ich denn Schritt halten kann  ). In der Heide war ich bisher noch nicht, meistens muss dann doch MD und die Umgebung, und was die halt so hergeben, ausreichen... Aber auf Dauer immer alleine fahren ist öde. 

Bin vor ner Weile mal 1 1/2 Jahre aktiv CC Rennen gefahren, bis mir mein damaliges Rad geklaut wurde, und damit auch die Trainingskondition flöten ging. Seitdem ich wieder mobil bin, fahre ich seither nur privat für mich. FR, Dirt oder DH sind nicht meine Welt, klassische CC - Touren aber  Besitze nen Hardtail und eigentlich auch nen Fully, aber der Rahmen geht diesen Monat zwecks Neuaufbau zum Pulvern.

LG aus Mageburg

MountVision

PS: Wenn an euch in MD und Umgebung ein schwarzes Marin Palisades Trail vorbeifährt, das bin ich


----------



## joggerer (3. August 2009)

hallo mountvision
das ist doch toll, bleib auf dieser seite, ich denk es wird bald wieder eine tour geben. du bist herzlich willkommen. also bis bald
lg
joggerer


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. August 2009)

hallo mountvision
wenn du mal etwas lust auf biken in MD hast, sag bescheid. Sohlener Berge sind einige schöne Trails und danach Richtung Sendeturm und über die Schönebecker Elbebrücke auf den Elbdamm und zurück in durch den Stadtpark. Das sind bis zu den Sohlener Bergen rund 40km, jenach dem wie stark man durch die Sohlener Berge wühlt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. August 2009)

Ne Tour zu den Sohlener Bergen würd ich auch mal mitfahren. War da noch nie unterwegs...


----------



## joggerer (4. August 2009)

nichtraucher lebst du auch noch?
ich dacht schon dich gibt es nicht mehr.
trainiere fleissig es geht bald wieder los !"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. August 2009)

@Mr_Vercetti
Ja is ganz nett da wenn man sonst noch nie mit Bergen zu tun hatte 
allerdings kenne ich mich da bis jetzt auch noch nicht so gut aus, wie in meine Trikottasche  

@joggerer
joa ich lebe noch. Ich hab mich halt nur in die dunklen Katakomben des Harzes zurück gezogen. Berg hoch, Berg runter, Berg hoch, Berg runter, Berg hoch, Berg runter... 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (5. August 2009)

toll dann gehts stetig bergauf wa auch die leistung betrifft
ich bin beeindruckt
mach weiter so nichtraucher


----------



## jaegimaus (2. September 2009)

sirl schrieb:


> @jaegimaus,
> 
> wie sieht's aus: Schaffen wir das nach fast vier Jahren an diesem Tag?  Ich hoffe, Dir geht's gut...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sirl,

du lebst ja noch...wie du siehst, habe ich ewig nicht hier hereingeschaut und darum habe ich auch deine Info inklusive Link hier nicht gefunden.
Aber vielleicht schaffen wir das ja trotzdem noch mal, uns dieses Jahr irgendwo auf der Piste zu treffen?

Ich fahre am kommenden WE für ein paar Tage nach Österreich in die Berge. Etwas nach Mitte September bin ich dann aber wieder hier - vielleicht paßt es dann zeitlich ja mal?

LG und ja, mir gehts gut. Ich hoffe, dir auch!


----------



## sirl (2. September 2009)

Hallo jaegimaus,

war gerade letzte Woche von Ehrwald aus (ausnahmsweise) zu Fuß in den Bergen (Hüttentour). Auch ohne MTB grandios... 

Ich denke, im Herbst schaffen wir endlich unsere erste Tour; vielleicht auch mit Brexbach, joggerer, nichtraucher91, Tom usw. Colbitzer-/-Letzlinger-Heide liegt ja für alle gut erreichbar.

Schönen Urlaub und gutes Wetter 

LG sirl


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo jaegimaus,
> 
> war gerade letzte Woche von Ehrwald aus (ausnahmsweise) zu Fuß in den Bergen (Hüttentour). Auch ohne MTB grandios...
> 
> ...


 

....ich bin um die Weihnachtszeit nochmal für ein paar Tage in Colbitz....und da werde ich nicht nur vorm Baum sitzen....zumindest nicht im Wohnzimmer....*die Heide ruft..*


----------



## sirl (2. September 2009)

@T-Brex,

jau. Wir anderen "trainieren" schon mal im Sept./Okt... 


Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

Wer in der Colbitzer Heide mit dem MTB unterwegs ist, kann gerne auch bei unsere Teamklamottenbestellung mitmachen !!!

Anschauungsmuster auf unserer HP....

Bei Interesse bitte per email melden !!

Indiviualisierung auf dem Kragen: z.B. links: Joggerer recht: Colbitz

ansonsten wie auf der Hp zu sehen.

Bei Interesse einfach melden....aber schnell.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




__________________

www.BrexbachGemsen.de


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. September 2009)

Ist ja nett dass ich gleich wieder mitverlichtet werde^^
Ich muss aber erst mal sehen wie mein Bike bis dahin aussieht. Bowdenzug zum Schaltwerk gerissen und Kurbelblätter eiern... (fahre atm ein DDR Damen-Singlespeed) 
vllt. hab ich bis dahin auch schon ein aufgerüstetes ACID 

Aber lasst mich hören was was los ist.


@T-Brex
Was sagen da denn die Finanzen? Trikot und Jacke sind interessant.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @T-Brex
> Was sagen da denn die Finanzen? Trikot und Jacke sind interessant.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

Trikot            max   45  ....wird je nach Bestellmenge noch günstiger
Windjacke      max 80       " "
Winterjacke    max  100    " "

Kontakt, siehe unsere HP, dann per email an T-Brex...

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## jaegimaus (3. September 2009)

Na also, das klingt ja schon mal super. 

Aber mal ne Frage, hat nicht wer von euch Lust, am 3.10. die Harzquerung mitzufahren? Die Info ist ja auch hier in Sachsen - Anhaltiner Thread mit drin.
Im letzten Jahr konnte ich nicht auf Grund völlig fehlender Kondition, allerdings kenne ich diese Tour und einen Teil der MTBer schon länger. Kann das echt nur empfehlen und dieses Jahr bin ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dann auch selbst mit dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (5. September 2009)

du jaegimaus wann und wo gehts am 3.10 los???????
wenn nichts dazwishen kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## jaegimaus (5. September 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> du jaegimaus wann und wo gehts am 3.10 los???????
> wenn nichts dazwishen kommt bin ich dabei



Ich habe jetzt die Daten nicht genau im Kopf, guck mal bitte in den Thread rein und in der Antwort ist ein Link zu einer PDF drin - dort findest du alles, was wichtig ist. Wenn ich das vom letzten Jahr richtig in Erinnerung habe(ich war da Begleitfahrzeug per PKW), war späteste Abfahrt gegen 8:30Uhr....
Ich melde mich am nächsten Sonntag oder Montag hier noch mal, ich fahre jetzt (morgen früh) in den Urlaub. 

Mal ne andere Frage: fährst du immer noch regelmässig um MD herum?

LG bis zum nächsten WE!


----------



## joggerer (6. September 2009)

ja klar heute fahren wir bis grieben dann setzen wir über fahren bis fischbeck , tangermünde und dann zurück über weißewarte tangermünde. wenn die zeit mal nicht so da ist fahren wir aber auch etwas kürzere strecken. wenn du lust hast mitzukommen sag bescheid. du bist gern gesehen


----------



## B..G.M... (6. September 2009)

....joggerer, Mountainbiker in unserer Region, soso...
Die sind hier so selten, dass du achtgeben solltest, nicht als ausgestopftes Exemplar in einer Vitrine zu landen.
Mal im Ernst, wieviel Radler waren bei der Tour denn dabei und hattet ihr wenigstens einen akzeptabelen Offroadanteil dabei?
Höhenmeter sicher nur im ein- oder zweistelligen Zahlenbereich, wa?
Werde mich nachher nochmal auf den Gaul schwingen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## joggerer (7. September 2009)

das härteste waren die 50 km zurück permanet gegen den wind, und biker????? na zwei !! rainer und ich , die anderen halten bestimmt schon ?winterschlaf???? aber mir egal ich würd auch lieber in ner gruppe fahren aber wenns nicht ist ist es eben nicht. also thomas ich hoffe wir werden wenigstens dieses jahr noch mal ne tour starten!


----------



## T-Brex (7. September 2009)

...also wenn ich um Weihnachten wieder in Colbitz bin will ich *wenigstens* einmal mit Euch eine Tour fahren, gerne auch mehr !!....

@joggerer:  hast du dir Größenmuster angefordert ??...ich denke du liegst bei M oder S ??....


----------



## sirl (7. September 2009)

Hallo Jaegi, Tom, joggerer, nichtraucher91, Mr_Vercetti, MountVision and @all,

wie sieht's mit 'ner schönen, stressfreien HHT (Herbstheidetour) im Oktober aus? Da sollte sich doch mindestens ein gemeinsamer Termin finden, oder? 


Tom: Bin diese Woche auf N8raide. Dabei?


Gruß sirl


----------



## joggerer (8. September 2009)

noch nicht brexe, muß ich machen wo sgtest du muß ich mich dann melden?


----------



## jaegimaus (11. September 2009)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo Jaegi, Tom, joggerer, nichtraucher91, Mr_Vercetti, MountVision and @all,
> 
> wie sieht's mit 'ner schönen, stressfreien HHT (Herbstheidetour) im Oktober aus? Da sollte sich doch mindestens ein gemeinsamer Termin finden, oder?
> 
> Gruß sirl



Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönen Südtirol! MTB - technisch hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt, hierher zu fahren - kann ich jedem Bergfan echt empfehlen!

Was deine Frage für den Oktober angeht - hast du da schon ein bestimmtes WE im Auge? 
Am 3. ist ja die Harzquerung und bisher habe ich auch vor, dort mitzufahren. Schlag doch einfach am besten schon mal was vor, sonst wird das ja wieder nichts 
Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen!

LG, Jägi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountVision (13. September 2009)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo Jaegi, Tom, joggerer, nichtraucher91, Mr_Vercetti, MountVision and @all,
> 
> wie sieht's mit 'ner schönen, stressfreien HHT (Herbstheidetour) im Oktober aus? Da sollte sich doch mindestens ein gemeinsamer Termin finden, oder?
> 
> ...



Hi Sirl, insofern ich Zeit habe bin ich gern dabei  Termin an einem WE würde mir am besten passen, da im Oktober die Uni wieder losgeht.

LG MountVision


----------



## sirl (14. September 2009)

Hallo jaegi, MountVision and all,

also dann hier ein Aufruf zur CLHHT 2009* am 17. oder 18.10.2009; Motto: "Nur kein Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums!".  Startpunkt könnte beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto) sein. Vielleicht bietet sich joggerer als HG** an. 


@Tom, wo trainierst Du schon wieder heimlich?


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour 
**Heideguide


----------



## joggerer (14. September 2009)

wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz???? das würden bestimmt so um die 100 km werden denk ich mal


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2009)

darauf hab ich gewartet, Konkrete Termine.

Also:
17.10 hab ich Fahrschule bis 12:00 - also ohne mich 
18.10 bin ich vsl. in Berlin von 8:00 bis 18:00 - werde ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen entscheiden.

PS: Wie sieht es aus mit Stress in der Schule?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## jaegimaus (14. September 2009)

Hm, ich kann an dem WE auch nicht, kann das an einem der "umliegenden" WE's stattfinden, also an einem davor oder danach?
Allerdings kann's mir auch dann passieren, dass ich am SA kurzfristig arbeiten müßte, also wäre ich für einen Sonntag: zb. den 11. oder 25.Oktober - was haltet ihr davon?
Ansonsten klingt Sirls Vorschlag gut.
100 km ist für mich schon wieder an der oberen Grenze, aber ich könnte mich ja auch ausklinken, wenn ich nicht durchhalte - auf alle Fälle werde ich nicht zur dauerhaften Bremse 
Ist das Waldgebiet "starrbike-geeignet"?

LG, Jägi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. September 2009)

jaegimaus schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle werde ich nicht zur dauerhaften Bremse



Bitte? sollte das grade irgend was heißen? 



jaegimaus schrieb:


> Ist das Waldgebiet "starrbike-geeignet"?
> 
> LG, Jägi



wenn wir wie beim letzten mal fahren "ja"


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (14. September 2009)

@all,

hier der (aktualisierte) Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**: 


*Termin:* 11. oder 12.10.2009

*Treffpunkt:* noch offen (beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto))

*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts!" 

*Streckenlänge:* ca. 80 bis max. 100km

*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_

*Wer ist dabei:* sirl, ...


Es bleibt die Frage: Wo trainiert Tom schon wieder/immer noch heimlich? 


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## joggerer (15. September 2009)

ich halt mir die termine frei.
und jaeggimaus das mit den kilometern das kriegen wir hin dann fahren wir eben 80 statt 100 kein problem. also wie gesagt ich bin auch dabei


----------



## sirl (15. September 2009)

@all und Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**: 


*Termin:* 10. oder 11.10.2009

*Treffpunkt:* noch offen (beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto))

*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts!" 

*Streckenlänge:* ca. 80 bis max. 100km

*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_

*Wer ist dabei:* sirl, joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, ...


Es bleibt die Frage: Wo trainiert Tom schon wieder/immer noch heimlich? 


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. September 2009)

Warum der 12.10? Müsst ihr net zur Arbeit/Schule/Uni?

Am 11 wäre ich dabei, wenn das Wetter net zu schlecht ist.
Ich könnte von MD Nordwest aus wahrscheinlich auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
Wenn der Chef ja sagt, nehme ich den großen Sprinter. Da passen massig Leute und auch Bikes rein.


----------



## sirl (15. September 2009)

Hallo Mr_Vercetti,

danke für den Hinweis: Termin selbstverständlich am 10. oder 11.10.


Gruß sirl


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. September 2009)

Gut, dann wäre ich auch am 10ten mit dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. September 2009)

mhh also am 10.10 mach ich so was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(ich bin der im Fahrerhaus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ich könnte also nur am 11.10 und Treffpunkt wäre Heide-Brauerei wieder gut!


@Mr_Vercetti
Könntest du Nordwest vllt etwas konkretisieren? wäre interessiert an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. muss nicht schon wieder 30km Anfahrt mitmachen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (15. September 2009)

@all und Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**: 


*Termin:* 10. oder 11.10.2009

*Treffpunkt:* noch offen (beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto))

*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!" 

*Streckenlänge:* ca. 80 bis max. 100km

*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_

*Wer ist dabei:* sirl, joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, nichtraucher91 (am 11.10.), ...


Es bleibt die Frage: Wo trainiert Tom schon wieder/immer noch heimlich? 


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## jaegimaus (17. September 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Bitte? sollte das grade irgend was heißen?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Also, zunächst einmal - das soll nur heißen, dass ich sonst immer allgemeine Dauerbremse war/bin - soll heißen, Schlußlicht - mehr nicht 
Und dass ich das nicht sein werde, eher kehre ich um.
2. Der 11. klingt für mich am besten, ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Am 10. müßte ich ja vielleicht ebenfalls arbeiten - erfahre ich aber erst 3 Tage vorher.
Ich würde auch mit Auto kommen, daher wäre mir der Treffpunkt relativ egal, sofern ich es finde
@Mr. Vercetti: ich würde mich vielleicht ebenfalls anhängen. Das würde ich aber gern relativ kurzfristig entscheiden. 
@all: ich bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit, der nicht hier im IBC present ist, aber ebenfalls Radfahrer. Steht aber noch nichts fest.

LG, Jägi


----------



## sirl (17. September 2009)

@all und Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. oder 11.10.2009

*Treffpunkt:* noch offen (beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto))

*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"

*Streckenlänge:* ca. 80 bis max. 100km

*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_

*Wer ist dabei:* sirl, joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, nichtraucher91 (am 11.10.), jaegimaus + Mr./Mrs. Who (am 11.10.), ...



Es bleibt die Frage: Wo trainiert Tom schon wieder/immer noch heimlich?


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. September 2009)

jaegimaus schrieb:


> Also, zunächst einmal - das soll nur heißen, dass ich sonst immer allgemeine Dauerbremse war/bin - soll heißen, Schlußlicht - mehr nicht
> Und dass ich das nicht sein werde, eher kehre ich um.



aso^^ naja beim letzten Mal war ich bitteres Schlusslicht...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## jaegimaus (18. September 2009)

Och, weißt du, bitter sehe ich nicht so, eine(r) muss ja am Ende fahren
Solange die anderen da Rückicht nehmen und nicht immer gleich wieder losfahren, wenn man grade erst völlig fertig dort ankommt - wobei das in den Bergen noch wesentlich schlimmer ist - ist alles i.O. 

LG


----------



## sirl (18. September 2009)

Hallo jaegiemaus, hallo nichtraucher91,

siehe Motto...  Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir alle zusammen losfahren und auch gemeinsam wieder am Startpunkt ankommen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Beim CLHHT ist Grundlagenausdauer gefragt, nicht Tempohärte... 


Gruß sirl


----------



## jaegimaus (18. September 2009)

@Sirl, schon klar .
Jedenfalls freue ich mich, dass wir uns vielleicht dieses Jahr doch mal zu einer Tour treffen - lange genug haben wir uns das ja schon vorgenommen

Ich habe mir übrigens Bilder angeschaut aus der Tour Colbitz - Letzlinger Heide, schade, dass man nicht erkennen kann, wer wer ist - Frau ist ja schließlich neugierig


----------



## MountVision (18. September 2009)

Hm, am 11.10. bin ich schon seit längerem zu einer Brockentour verabredet, könnte daher also dann leider nicht bei euch mitfahren. Schade 

LG von der Elbe


----------



## sirl (18. September 2009)

Hallo MountVision,

ich würde auch an beiden Tagen fahren. Steckenführung und -länge können wir ja noch festlegen. Mal sehen, was joggerer dazu sagt/schreibt. Ich warte noch ein, zwei Tage auf Reaktionen bis zum Update...

Vielleicht meldet sich Tom aus seiner Diaspora zurück. Der würde bestimmt auch an beiden Tagen fahren.


Gruß sirl


----------



## joggerer (18. September 2009)

ich muß sehen was anliegt, wenn es zeitlich passt fahr ich auch an beiden tagen
kein problem!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. September 2009)

Das Auto habe ich in der Firma jetzt für den 11.10 reserviert.
Zur Zeit sind 6 Sitze drin, dass sollte aber auch reichen.
Einen Treffpunkt können wir ja dann kurzfristig ausmachen.

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr in einer Gruppe gefahren. Von daher kann ich auch nicht einschätzen, wo ich Leistungsmäßig liege. Also bitte nicht zu schnell angehen das Ganze.


----------



## B..G.M... (19. September 2009)

Hi!
sirL, du hast recht, ich trainiere...allerdings -ab, wegen chronischer Abwesendheit vom Wohnort und somit der Stätte des Trainings.
So eine Tour wäre allerdings doch sehr reizvoll, hoffe mal dabei sein zu können!
Müssen vorher mal telefonieren.

Gruß an Alle!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. September 2009)

hier mal ein kleines Video aus Sohlen.
Ist leider um 90° gedreht also dreht einfach nur euren Monitor^^ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DgzY4RHuCQ"]YouTube - Sohlen - Part I[/ame]


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## jaegimaus (26. September 2009)

@Nichtraucher: du hast mich gerade auf die Idee gebracht.
Ich hatte schon länger vor, mir mal die Sohlener Gegend anzusehen und dein Video hat mir jetzt gesagt, dass ich das morgen mal machen sollte 
Das Wetter paßt ja auch, mal gucken, ob ich deinen Videospaß nachempfinden kann. Auf alle Fälle siehts gut aus!

LG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. September 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du von der richtigen stelle ran fährst, sonst haste eine menge bergauf drinnen^^ und, dass du die Wege auch findest^^ 
Sag dann mal bitte wie du es fandest, vor allem die hergerichteten Trails die Mitten im Wald sind.

Mal eine Frage:
Ich habe vor ab dem nächsten Jahr Touren durch Sohlen und den Frohser Berg zu machen. 
Gäbe es Interesse dafür? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## jaegimaus (27. September 2009)

Also - ich wäre immer mal für neue Strecken zu haben, durch meine Schichten kann ich aber nicht jederzeit, müßte also von Fall zu Fall und von Zeitpunkt zu Zeitpunkt entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute schon in die Richtung fahren, letztendlich hatte ich aber keine Lust auf eine große Suchaktion, weil ich mich dort gar nicht auskenne. 
Übrigens - du fährst wohl nicht gern bergauf?  
Ich war grad erst in den Alpen und mir war gar nicht bewußt, dass es hier auch wirkliche Strecken bergauf gibt....? Ich kannte bisher nur den Weinberg bei Hohenwarthe... 

LG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. September 2009)

ich fahre schon ganz gerne mal etwas bergauf nur nicht die geilen Serpentinen-Artigen Trails auf denen man super das blockierte Hinterradrum ziehen kann.^^

Zu dem Projekt:
bis jetzt würde ich es immer auf Freitag legen. Wird aber erst ab nächstem Jahr starten das Projekt.

*EDIT:* ich sehe grade du lobst mich für "mein" Video. Das ist nicht Meins, nur meine Trails^^ Das Video hat ein Freund von mir gemacht mit seiner Canon EOS 500D


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## jaegimaus (27. September 2009)

Freitags sieht für mich zb. richtig schlecht aus, ich arbeite in Wechselschicht und immer freitags in der Frühschicht fahre ich (für das betreffende WE) weg. Ich würde dann also schon mal durchs "Raster" fallen...
Wie siehts aus, ginge das eventuell auch sonntags? 

Was das Bergauffahren betrifft - ich bin nicht wirklich ein Fan davon, bin jetzt nur grade wegen des Urlaubs grade gut drauf 

Thema Video: egal, von wem. Hauptsache, lohnt sich, zu gucken 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mich leider aus der CLHHT 2009 zurückziehen. ich hab mir in Sohlen irgendwie mein mittleres und kleines Kurbelblatt zerstört... Wie? Ich würde es selber gerne wissen... Die müssen schon einen Knacks weg gehabt haben
Naja jedenfalls ist mein Händler, über den ich das mittels Garantie machen (da Kurbel grade neu...) bis 08.10 im Krankenhaus. Da ich weiss, dass er solche Ersatzteile nicht auf Lager hat, da niemand anders bei ihm mit solchen Problemen kommt, müsste er es bestellen und er bekommt nur Montags und Donnerstags Lieferung. Heißt zu spät für die CLHHT 2009. Ich würde echt gerne mitfahren zumal ich es beim letzten Mal schon echt cool fand!

Also allen eine schöne Tour und lasst den Wald krachen!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (1. Oktober 2009)

@nichtraucher91,
schade.

@all,
am Wochenende gibt's nochmal ein Update.


Gruß sirl


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Oktober 2009)

Was hastn für ne Kurbel dran? Wenn es ne HTII ist, könnte ich dir einfach ne Hone leihen. Das Umschrauben ist ja fix erledigt.
Ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar LX Kurbeln rumfliegen, da dürften die Kettenblätter noch net runter sein. Ich schmeiß den Krempel ja jedes Jahr runter.
Für ne Tour sollten die auf jeden Fall noch gut sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Oktober 2009)

*Grr*
Die Kurbel zieht sich nicht selber ab und ist hart drauf geknallt, da ich die immer locker bekomme^^ Das ist noch so ein sehr  altes Modell...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk, die Kurbel ist neu .

Mir egal, wenn du magst kann ich dir sicher helfen. Hab das Werkzeug und auch Ersatzteile zu liegen.
Könnte dir aber auch nen Hardtail leihen, ist ein 18" Rahmen.


----------



## Capitaler (2. Oktober 2009)

moin moin bin neu im forum und wollte ma fragen ob es gute fahrrad händler in magdeburg gibt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2009)

Capitaler schrieb:


> moin moin bin neu im forum und wollte ma fragen ob es gute fahrrad händler in magdeburg gibt




Ich kann dir RadMitte und Outbike empfehlen. Die Leute haben Ahnung wovon sie sprechen und Preis/Leistung ist auch voll in Ordnung. 
Little John Bikes ist, was MTB's angeht nicht als so stark zu empfehlen und Eldorado ist, was Service wie Durchsichten und Co. angeht sehr teuer. Sollte es Eldorado werden, besuche lieber den laden in Neustadt. Der hat weitaus mehr Angebot! 
Täve ist klein, relativ teuer und recht "exklusiv". Was Rennräder angeht bist da genau richtig! Sonst kann ich da aber nichts zu sagen, kenne deren Preisekatalog für Service nicht.

@Mr_Vercetti
Ich hin zusammen mit meinem Vater gestern noch an dem Ding... wir haben die nicht runter bekommen... Die Idee war einfach Lager und Kurbel vom Rad meines vaters auf meins zu setzten... FAIL! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Capitaler (3. Oktober 2009)

@ nichtraucher wo sind denn outbike und radmitte =)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2009)

RadMitte
Outbike






lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Capitaler (3. Oktober 2009)

thx für die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (3. Oktober 2009)

@nichtraucher:ich denke mal du hast die acera-kurbel.
die sollte es in jedem halbwegs sortierten radladen geben oder sogar im baumarkt für etwa 30eu.
ps:mit little john bikes habe ich jedenfalls keine schlechten erfahrungen mtb-technisch gemacht,im gegenteil.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Outliner schrieb:


> @nichtraucher:ich denke mal du hast die acera-kurbel.
> die sollte es in jedem halbwegs sortierten radladen geben oder sogar im baumarkt für etwa 30eu.
> ps:mit little john bikes habe ich jedenfalls keine schlechten erfahrungen mtb-technisch gemacht,im gegenteil.



Ich bekomme bei meinem Händler das über die Garantie geregelt.

Zu Little John Bikes:
Ich sprch nicht davon, dass man dort kein MTB kaufen sollte eher, dass die Auswahl dort recht, ich sag mal beschränkt ist. Ab einem gewissen Ausstatungslevel gibt es dort nichts mehr.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Outliner (4. Oktober 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Ausstatungslevel gibt es dort nichts mehr.


das haben so ziemlich alle radläden in magdeburg gemeinsam denn es legt sich keiner etwas mehr hin in md,leider.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Outliner schrieb:


> das haben so ziemlich alle radläden in magdeburg gemeinsam denn es legt sich keiner etwas mehr hin in md,leider.



Outbike, Radmitte, Täve und Eldorado haben eig. jede Session dicke Bikes da stehen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## allex2 (4. Oktober 2009)

Capitaler schrieb:


> moin moin bin neu im forum und wollte ma fragen ob es gute fahrrad händler in magdeburg gibt



moin, also rad-mitte kann ich nur empfehlen
versuchs einfach


----------



## joggerer (5. Oktober 2009)

moin
wie sieht es nun aus am we?
was wird aus der fahrt durch die heide, wer kommt mit?
langsam sollte man sich schon mal drüber gedanken machen


----------



## sirl (5. Oktober 2009)

@all und *letztes* Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. und 11.10.2009, jeweils ab 10:00 Uhr


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Supermarkt Colbitz


*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"


*Streckenlänge:* zwischen mind. 60 bis max. 100km


*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_


*Wer ist dabei:* 
am 10.10.2009: sirl, joggerer, MountVision???****

am 11.10.2009: joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, sirl + Mr. Who, nichtraucher91*****, jaegimaus + Mr./Mrs. Who



*Was ist mitzubringen:* Wenn Regen dräut: Regenkleidung; Ersatzschlauch; Werkzeug (sks-Tool und Pumpe [Auto/Sclaverand] hat sirl dabei), Mobil-Tel., Karte und GPS hat sirl dabei), Verpflegung (Wichtig: Ausreichend Flüssigkeit!); gute Laune und freundliches Lächeln, Toleranz gegenüber Leistungsschwächeren.


@MountVision: Bist Du am 10.10. mit dabei?


Gruß sirl


***Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour
**** Termin ja, falls MountVision dabei, sonst nein.
*****Du schaffst das schon bis Sonntag.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2009)

joa also glück gehabt und doch doof gelaufen...
Hab vorhin noch mal mit nem Freund an der Kurbel gehangen und ..nix passiert. Es hingen knapp 150kg dran... Jedenfalls irgendwann kam sein Vater. der schaute auf die Kurbel sagte "Moment", verschwand in der Garage holte ein stück Holz, legte diese auf den Kurbelarm und sagte "passt". dann verschwand er wieder in der Garage und kam mit einem großen Hammer wieder... Ihr wisst was kommt? genau BAM! BAM! Ich dachte nur "was gibt zu erst nach? Kurbelarm oder das Stück Rahmen in dem das Innenlager sitzt?" Als er aufhörte drauf herum zu hämmern (waren eig nur zwei Schläge) rüttelte er noch mal kurz und nahm dann die Kurbel runter...
Alles klar dachte ich mir... ja Ergebnis ist, dass ich wieder mit der alten Kurbel fahre (auf der das kleinste und mittlere Kurbelblatt etwas eiern...). Neue Reifen hab ich heute auch schon bestellt (die jetzigen sind fast schon Slicks^^). 

Also ich bin wieder dabei!


@Mr_Vercetti
steht die Mitfahrgelegenheit noch?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (5. Oktober 2009)

@nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die Mitfahrgelegenheit steht noch 
Platz für sechs Leute nebst Bikes und so.
Wer also mitkommen will, soll sich einfach melden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2009)

*MELD*

wo wie wann treffen? wenn wir uns wieder am parkplatz der colbitzer Brauerei treffen, weiss ich wo das ist aber nicht wie man da mit dem Auto hinkommt. PN am besten. 

@sirl
Parkplatz colbitzer Brauerei ist das der Treffpunkt? Da ist doch gegenüber auch der Parkplatz vom Supermarkt. Von dort aus sind wir ja auch bei letzten mal gestartet.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (5. Oktober 2009)

@all und *allerletztes* Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. und 11.10.2009, jeweils ab 09:30 Uhr


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Colbitzer Brauerei (gegenüber Supermarkt)


*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"


*Streckenlänge:* zwischen mind. 60 bis max. 100km


*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_


*Wer ist dabei:* 
am 10.10.2009: sirl, joggerer, MountVision???****

am 11.10.2009: joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, sirl + Mr. Who, nichtraucher91, jaegimaus + Mr./Mrs. Who



*Was ist mitzubringen:* Wenn Regen dräut: Regenkleidung; Ersatzschlauch; Werkzeug (sks-Tool und Pumpe [Auto/Sclaverand] hat sirl dabei), Mobil-Tel., Karte und GPS hat sirl dabei), Verpflegung (Wichtig: Ausreichend Flüssigkeit!); gute Laune und freundliches Lächeln, Toleranz gegenüber Leistungsschwächeren.


@MountVision: Bist Du am 10.10. mit dabei?


Gruß sirl


***Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour
****Termin ja, falls MountVision dabei, sonst nein.


----------



## joggerer (6. Oktober 2009)

ok 9.30 uhr teff am parplatz ist doch direkt an der b 189 gleich am ortseingang für die die colbitz nicht kennen. strecke geht los von colbitz über den jägerstieg nach neuenhofe von dort über die b 71 dann durch den wald bis gardelegen wenns gewünscht wird (wegen der länge) und dann über die 71 und von dort parallel zurück bis hütten. dann mal sehen entweder jägerstieg oder hillersleben auf den kanal bis wolmirstedt und retour.


----------



## jaegimaus (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde absagen müssen wegen Knieproblemen. Eigentlich dachte/hoffte ich, das wäre nur kurzzeitig und damit vorrübergehend, aber da ich Probleme mit dem Strecken des Beins (Knies) habe, lohnt sich die Tour am WE für mich nicht.
Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen. 
Allen, die mitfahren, wünsche ich, viel Spaß und vor allem schönes Wetter!

LG, Jägi

P.S.Mister Who fällt übrigens auch weg, das habe ich aber erst gestern spät abends erfahren!


----------



## joggerer (8. Oktober 2009)

na toll
wer kommt dann überhaupt????????????????????
ich hoffe es werden noch einige. in der gruppe macht es doch immer mehr spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo joggerer,

vorausgesetzt, am Sonntag erlebt die Altmark keine Sintflut, bin ich wie im Aufruf mit Mr. Who definitiv dabei.

Am Sonnabend allerdings nur, wenn wenigstens noch MountVision mit dabei ist. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch eine Rückmeldung.

Ich stelle am Freitag Nachmittag ein "allerallerletztes" Update ein.


@jaegimaus,

schade, aber Gesundheit geht vor. Wie war's im Harz letztes Wochenende?


Gruß sirl


----------



## joggerer (8. Oktober 2009)

also am samstag ist definitiv rainer sowie michael dohl dabei dann noch tobi und tino und
michael will noch die barleber mitbringen. vielleicht kommt ja noch thomas. was ist mit nichtraucher und mr vercetti? die wollten doch auch kommen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. Oktober 2009)

Samstag geht nicht.
"Mein" Auto ist noch bis Samstag an der Ostsee. Und die Wetterprognose ist für Samstag ne Katastrophe. Bislang sieht es nach Dauerregen aus. Und bei den Bedingungen hab ich dann keine Lust, ne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## MountVision (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

leider haben sich bei mir ein paar Änderungen ergeben, und ich kann am kommenden WE nicht bei euch mitfahren. Schade  Ich wünsch euch aber eine schöne Tour bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter und hoffe das es bei mir bei der nächsten Runde klappt.

LG MountVision


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Oktober 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> also am samstag ist definitiv rainer sowie michael dohl dabei dann noch tobi und tino und
> michael will noch die barleber mitbringen. vielleicht kommt ja noch thomas. was ist mit nichtraucher und mr vercetti? die wollten doch auch kommen.



Wir sprechen doch von Sonntag...
Samstag geht bei mir definitiv nicht. Ich hab Fahrschule... *brech*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (9. Oktober 2009)

@all und letzter Stand,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. und 11.10.2009, jeweils ab 09:30 Uhr


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Colbitzer Brauerei (gegenüber Supermarkt)


*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"


*Streckenlänge:* zwischen mind. 60 bis max. 100km


*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_


*Wer ist dabei:*



am 10.10.2009: joggerer and friends



am 11.10.2009: joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, nichtraucher91, sirl + Mr. Who



*Was ist mitzubringen:* Wenn Regen dräut: Regenkleidung; Ersatzschlauch; Werkzeug (sks-Tool und Pumpe [Auto/Sclaverand] hat sirl dabei), Mobil-Tel., Karte und GPS hat sirl dabei), Verpflegung (Wichtig: Ausreichend Flüssigkeit!); gute Laune und freundliches Lächeln, Toleranz gegenüber Leistungsschwächeren.

(Habe mit Tom telefoniert; er ist definitiv nicht dabei.)


Gruß sirl

*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## sirl (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo joggerer,

wie war Eure Tour heute? 


Nachdem für morgen die gleiche Wetterprognose gilt wie für heute:

Sind die Waldwege noch einigermaßen trocken bzw. überhaupt befahrbar?


Gruß sirl


----------



## sirl (10. Oktober 2009)

@all,

ich + Mr. Who sind morgen aufgrund des schlechten Wetters bei der CLHHT 2009 nicht mit dabei.


Vorbehaltlich Wetter werde ich (+ Mr. Who) am 17.10. oder 18.10. oder 31.10. oder 01.11. die Tour fahren.


Gruß sirl


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich muss mich dem leider anschließen ich spiele nämlich Schnodderschleuder. Bin heute Abend selber schon etwas gefahren. Außerdem reisen mir einige Leute den Kopf samt Oberkörper ab, falls ich Montag und Dienstag nicht kann, weil ich noch kranker geworden bin.

Also Sollten die beiden übrig Gebliebenen denn noch fahren wünsche ich viel spass und dass Petrus nicht ganz so hart ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (11. Oktober 2009)

alles klar blasen wir es eben ab
bis zum nächsten mal dann . gestern war es übrigens super
wir waren 4 stunden uterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (24. Oktober 2009)

tach die herren. bin just nach magdeburg gezogen und wollte mal fragen, ob es hier irgendwelche möglichkeiten gibt, mein 160/180mm bike hier entsprechend zu bewegen, oder ob ich eher mit dem rennrad/crosser gut beraten bin (..).
gibt es irgendwelche kleinen dh/fr-strecken, evt auch dirt oder ähnliches? oder muss man für enduro/fr immer in den harz fahren?

grüße, rockz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2009)

Dirt gibt es in der Maybachstrasse.
In Sohlen kann man ein wenig "rumdüdln" und spass haben. 160/180mm ist vllt etwas oversize aber ist jan nicht so schlimm
Und dann möchte ich noch auf DIESEN Post von Mr_Vercetti verweisen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Outliner (25. Oktober 2009)

fürs rennrad gibts hier bessere jagdgründe denn downhill setzt einen berg voraus und schon haben wir das problem.
aber immerhin haben wir hier in magdeburg coole eisdielen.


----------



## 2strick (29. Dezember 2009)

ja ja, dass eigentl.wunderschöne aber allzu flachgelegene MD stellt mich auch ständig vor die gleiche frage ... "wo gehts mal bergab?"     empfehlen kann man sohlener berge, irxleben & nicht zu vergessen, für alle dirt freunde die M-Trails Anlage.    ansonsten wird man im FR/DH bereich hier nicht glücklich, aber der HARZ liegt doch nur einen katzensprung entfernt.    wenn ihr noch empfehlungen in MD und Umgebung habt, dann meldet euch & sei es nur ein kleiner hügel.


----------



## Triturbo (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, leider muss man hier wegen allem in den Harz fahren. Außer der M-Trails Anlage love kann man hier leider nicht viel machen, da bin ich mit meinen 140mm vorn und hinten auch overdressed.


----------



## duf-concept (8. Januar 2010)

ja mit Downhill sieht es ganz ganz schlecht in magdeburg aus, aber ich denke für freeride/enduro kann man in den Sohlener bergen noch was machen. am besten noch alle Klappspaten mitnehmen und wir tunen die Sohlener Berge mit ein paar drops und anlegern und so.let´s rock
ansonsten halt M-trails aber da fehlt mir persönlich das gefälle bei FW 170/180.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Januar 2010)

Sohlener Berge tunen? bin ich dabei! mit Klappspaten war ich auch schon da.. also wenn jemand einen 12cm Drop findet (nicht lachen!), der darf sich bei mir bedanken^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 2strick (9. Januar 2010)

bin ich dabei  ! 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sohlener Berge tunen? bin ich dabei! mit Klappspaten war ich auch schon da.. also wenn jemand einen 12cm Drop findet (nicht lachen!), der darf sich bei mir bedanken^^
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
... wieso lachen, ist doch schon mal ein anfang!  jetzt heißt es nur noch auf angenehmere bodenverhältnisse warten & dann gehts los mit'nem gemeinsamen "arbeitseinsatz" (AG machdeburch) !

also leute, im frühjahr heißt's :   "rock da sohlenrocks"


----------



## duf-concept (9. Januar 2010)

2strick schrieb:


> bin ich dabei  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

genau die richtige einstellung,

dann wird sich im frühjahr getroffen und dann aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (11. Januar 2010)

bin beim buddeln mit dabei!

wenn der schnee im harz weg ist, würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn man sich hier für en/fr touren im harz verabreden würde.
von mir aus auch gerne regelmäßige geschichten, oder enduro-n8rides - whatever
scheinbar gibts in MD doch einige, die "etwas mehr" fw zu hause stehen haben und den hier nicht ausreizen können.
nur leider es hier im board immer so scheintot wirkt


----------



## 2strick (11. Januar 2010)

na da kommt ja der stein hier langsam ins rollen!

jetzt heißt es nur noch hoffen auf ein schnelles winterende weil:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548777]
	
[/URL]

sieht zwar schön aus, aber macht nicht wirklich spass z.Z.!


----------



## Outliner (20. Januar 2010)

aber wenigstens fällt man weich.
ich bin nach einem monat mal wieder etwas mehr gefahren,vorher dauerarbeit dann winterurlaub.aber warum tut mir mein hintern trotz der kurzen abstinenz nach drei tagen a 3h so weh als wenn ich noch nie radgefahren bin?beine kein problem,aber meine arschbackenich verstehs nicht.


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2010)

da ich selbst noch so gut wie garnix kann in sachen freeride usw. und ich mein freddy2 diesen sommer endlich mal dazu benutzen möchte wozu es gebaut ist, suche ich hier nach einigen Mitfahrern, welche bereit sind, einem Quitschi wie mir noch was beizubringen. Alleine fahren ist zu frustrierend.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2010)

Mitfahren kannst du mit mir (und meinem Partner) immer, wenn du Lust hast. Nur geht dann max AM. Mein Cannondale ist fürm ehr nicht ausgelegt. 
Warst schon mal in Sohlen? Wenn man da ein wenig macht, kann man vllt auch mehr machen. 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## itchyp (9. Februar 2010)

wie gesagt da ich noch nich allzuviel drauf hab ist mir alles recht, was mit offroad zu tun hat. mein freddy 2 ist sowieso zum anfang vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert aber das wird schon gehen. isn ganz schöner brocken mit 20 kg.

bisher war ich noch nirgends außer in meinem heimatort (flechtingen) auf ner relativ bergigen waldstrecke.

also wenn ihr sagt da isses gut dann hin da.

nur mal so: in welcher altersklasse seid ihr alle so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2010)

wir sind beide 18. Ob er diese jahr wieder so aktiv fährt wie letztes Jahr kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. 
In Sohlen haben wir bis her etwa 8-9km Wege freigeschlagen. Es wird aber auch noch in Richtung Funkturm ausgeweitet. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## 2strick (9. Februar 2010)

war jemand in letzter zeit mal auf den sohlener bergen, ist der untergrund denn schon fahrbar?    

...gibts denn schon genaue pläne/ termine???

wir (schon weeeiiiit ü18, aber doch völlig wurscht) werden bestimmt bald mal hinschauen, mal schauen ob das wetter so mitspielt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne mal hinschauen, allerdings steht mein Schmuckstück seit Sa ohne Front-Disc da..., aber mein Partner war ende Januar einmal da und ist, nach dem er die ersten 500 Meter des Feldweges gefahren ist, wieder umgedreht, weil er kaum vorwärts kam. Der Schnee der dort liegt ist komplett gefroren. Wenn der Schnee (oder wie man das jetzt nennen mag) weg ist kann man(n) mal wieder hinschauen. 

Termine? naja ich bin, solange das Wetter mitspielt nahezu jeden Wochentag da. Ich wohne 1km Luftlinie entfernt  
Außerdem planen wir oder mehr ich jeden 2. Fr ab April/Mai Touren in Gruppen zu machen. Dazu mach dann aber noch mal ein Thread auf. 

lg
Nichtraucehr91


----------



## darohl (13. Februar 2010)

Morgen!
Hier ist noch ein Sohlen-Gelegenheitsfahrer. Wollte nur den Engel auf der Schulter spielen und ins Ohr flüstern - so wegen Klappspaten, seit bitte unbedingt behutsam bei der Bastelei. Im meine mich erinnern zu können, dass im dortigen Gelände irgendwo so ein Schildchen steht, was auf einen naturgeschützen Bereich hindeutet. Wir sollten auf keinen Fall Ärger provozieren, denn sollte uns jemand Sohlen streitig machen, dann gibts rund um MD wirklich gar nix mehr.

Verlängerung zum Funkturm kling jedenfalls super - gibts da "drüben" auch brauchbare Strecke?

Gruß, darohl


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2010)

Da ist ein Schild? Rein Rechtlich müssten "vorne" und "hinten" Eins stehen, da man schließlich von beiden Seiten rein kann. Wenn da wirklich nur ein Schild steht, geh ich voll auf die Barrikaden, wenn jemand meckert! 

Ich selbst war auch noch nie "drüben", und wenn das Wetter sich nicht bald schlagartig ändert, wird es bis zu den ersten Erkundungen auch noch dauern. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## El Duderino (3. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich nur ein Schild steht, geh ich voll auf die Barrikaden, wenn jemand meckert!
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Grundvorraussetzung für ein stressfreies Miteinander.

Lies dir nochmal ganz langsam, evtl. laut, "darohls" Post durch und versuch ihn zu verstehen.
Der Rest klärt sich dann von selbst.

Wegen solchen Kinderreien darf dann dort bald gar keiner mehr fahren.

Ich hätte auch gern eine kleine FR Strecke in Md oder in der Nähe, aber in den Sohlener Bergen ist Stress vorprogrammiert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. März 2010)

ja hast recht, nur rein rechtlich müssen zwei Schilder stehen, sonst... gut ich höre lieber auf.
Ja Probleme entstehen oftmals mit den Reitern, darum auch die baltige Auskundschaftung des Gebietes in Richtung Funkturm. 
Als FR-Gebiet würde ich Sohlen nicht bezeichnen, eher XC bis AM.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## El Duderino (4. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ja hast recht, nur rein rechtlich müssen zwei Schilder stehen, sonst... gut ich höre lieber auf.
> Ja Probleme entstehen oftmals mit den Reitern, darum auch die baltige Auskundschaftung des Gebietes in Richtung Funkturm.
> Als FR-Gebiet würde ich Sohlen nicht bezeichnen, eher XC bis AM.
> 
> ...



10 zeichen


----------



## Outliner (5. März 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Als FR-Gebiet würde ich Sohlen nicht bezeichnen, eher XC bis AM.


da bin ich vor 25 jahren schon mitm klapprad rumgecrosst und heute "bis AM...
naja,man nehme was man hat.wer langeweile hat:die treppe im bahnhof ist geil,die am schleinufer ist auch nicht ohne...


----------



## assistulle (18. März 2010)

am kavalier scharnhorst anner sternbrücke is auch ne kleine fr/dirt strecke...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. März 2010)

anner sternbrücke is ne freeride strecke? wo solln die da sein?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. März 2010)

ich denk mal, er meint das kleine stückchen in dem Wald zwischen sternbrücke und hubbrücke oberhalb des alten bunkers (prinzzclub open air location) aber das war ja eher was für meine schulpausen vor ein paar jahren^^


----------



## assistulle (21. März 2010)

zwischen sternbrücke und hubbrücke is doch son kleiner busch/dickicht/wäldchen......
genau da drinne


----------



## assistulle (21. März 2010)

ich würd sagn besser als nixx un wir sind dabei sie noch auszubauen


----------



## itchyp (21. März 2010)

wer ist wir? soll das so werden, wie auf der strecke am kaufland schlachthof? oder freeride mäßiger? ich werd die tage mal vorbei schaun.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. März 2010)

So... bin heut mal ne kleine 60km CC tour gefahren und hab mir auf dem weg die spots mal angeschaut... die alte tongrube find ich eigentlich richtig geil, könnte man was schickes draus machen wenn die nicht so vermüllt wäre. der spot an der sternbrücke is quasi genauso wie früher^^


----------



## itchyp (21. März 2010)

und wo ist diese tongrube?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. März 2010)

gib "ziegelei, irxleben" bei googlemaps ein dann solltest du es per satellit locker finden


----------



## El Duderino (21. März 2010)

Da wüten doch die MXer oder meinst du die andere Straßenseite wo auch gebuddelt wird/wurde? War da schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. März 2010)

jo, sah ziemlich nach MX reifen dort aus, aber man kann da auch ma als biker fun haben denk ich^^ aber so wie es momentan aufgebaut ist, ists auch eher was für motorenbetriebene zweiräder


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. März 2010)

Ich fahr in der Tongrube ziemlich oft mit dem MTB rum. Finde die ganz ok, wenn man mal nen halbes Stündchen fahren will...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. März 2010)

hat irgenjemand, der die strecken in den sohlener bergen kennt, diese woche mal lust hinzufahren? würde mir das gern mal anschauen.
zeit ist eigentlich egal.

mfg brokenarmsdude


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2010)

Ja. Nur leider kann ich aus verschiedensten Gründen erst ab nächster Woche fahren. Dann hab ich auch Ferien und bin flexibler. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## olli2p (12. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich in naher Zukunft nach MD ziehen werde, stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem...
Allerdings gehöre ich eher der 100mm (CC)-Fraktion an. Suche also weniger die HM für den DH, sondern zum Hochtreten und dazu noch n paar nette Trails. Bleibt da wirklich nur der Harz übrig?
Sind hier im Forum auch n paar Rennradler unterwegs?

Grüße und bis bald,
Olli


----------



## Outliner (13. April 2010)

rennrad im moment nicht,vielleicht aber doch mal wieder wenn ich lust habe...aber mein nacken sagt nein.
ansonsten bin ich mit schlanken 50mm fw unterwegs,ideal für die stadt mit kojaks denn mein fully braucht eine frischzellenkur im trockendock,daher meist asphalt/feldweg.
höhenmeter gibts im flachland schwer,im zweidorfer holz nähe marienborn/helmstedt gibts einige quälend lange berge,auch richtung bierer berg nähe schönebeck(lecker bockwurst oben im imbiss)gibts nette anstiege.
allerdings keine exzessiven hm-orgien,dann eben wirklich harz oder thüringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountVision (14. April 2010)

Hallo Olli, 

ich gehöre selbst auch eher der CC Fraktion an (fahre selbst schlankes HT und CC Fully mit jeweils straffen 80mm FW vorn). Vor einiger Zeit bin ich auch aktiv mal 2 1/2 Jahre im regionalen CC Zirkus Rennen mitgefahren (Thüringen /SA). Aber die Rennkondi ist flöten gegangen. Spätestens seit meinem Winterunfall (3fache Sprunggelenkfraktur) und einem Vierteljahr Zwangspause von jeglichem Sport danach. Seit Ende März darf ich nun endlich wieder meiner Radsucht frönen und beginne damit, wieder Kondi aufzubauen. Wenn Du also jemand suchst um nicht allein zu radeln, meinentwegen auch gern mal am WE im Harz, aber nicht unbedingt gleich für die nächste Transalp trainieren willst (da könnte ich momentan einfach nicht mithalten und will kein Spielverderber sein), dann können wir gern mal zusammen ne Runde drehen wenn Du hier eintriffst und es zeitlich passt (am besten am WE, in der Woche steht bei mir Studium und Arbeiten an). 

LG Jakob


----------



## joggerer (14. April 2010)

ja also wenn ihr euch bis colbitz traut bin ich auch dabei, hier hab ich ne schöne abwechslungsreiche strecke gefunden die eigenlich alles beinhaltet . 
wie gesagt ihr müßtet aber erstmal den weg nach colbitz finden


----------



## olli2p (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten / Vorschläge!!

@MountVision: sehr gerne, ich bin auch nicht der Schnellste 
@joggerer: ebenfalls sehr gerne, Colbitz ist ja ums Eck.

Ich melde mich, wenn ich dann sesshaft und fahrbereit bin,
wird allerdings noch n paar Wochen dauern.

Bis dahin,
Olli


----------



## ekibniatnouM (16. April 2010)

Hey, wäre eventuell auch dabei wenn es zeitlich passt. aber auch nur für ne cc tour oder ähnliches. dirt oder fh wird eng...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. April 2010)

nabend, sagt mal wird man jemanden von euch beim nächsten Critical Mass antreffen?
ist immer jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat an der Sternbrücke.
Es ist egal was ihr für ein Rad fahrt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. April 2010)

Bin dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, stadtschlappen sind schon draufgezogen, bis zum nächsten mal in den Bergen ist wohl noch ein wenig hin^^


----------



## olli2p (27. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> nabend, sagt mal wird man jemanden von euch beim nächsten Critical Mass antreffen?
> ist immer jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat an der Sternbrücke.
> Es ist egal was ihr für ein Rad fahrt.
> 
> ...



GOIL!! Sobald ich sesshaft bin, rad'l ich mit 

Olli


----------



## allex2 (28. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> nabend, sagt mal wird man jemanden von euch beim nächsten Critical Mass antreffen?
> ist immer jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat an der Sternbrücke.
> Es ist egal was ihr für ein Rad fahrt.
> 
> ...



hi, gibt es dazu auch eine uhrzeit?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. April 2010)

das profilbild ist ein flyer... 19:00 Uhr


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2010)

klar gibt's auch eine Uhrzeit... 19:00
Sorry hab ich völlig vergessen...
Ich freu mich auf euch!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (28. April 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!  Ich versuch, noch 2-3 Freunde mitzubringen. Alles MTBler versteht sich


----------



## r0ckZ (28. April 2010)

wenn ich mittwoch abend nich immer anderweitig sporten wäre


----------



## luk! (29. April 2010)

Ich schau vermutlich auch mal vorbei, allerdings nicht allzu lange, da es mir wie r0ckz geht


----------



## Outliner (5. Mai 2010)

na war doch lustig!

aber:man will die autofahrer ja nicht verärgern,sondern einfach nur platz auf der strasse beanspruchen.die rücktour hassel erschien mir etwas zu lang,das war schon sinnlose behinderung der anderen verkehrsteilnehmer.nach zwei drei runden im kreisel sollte es genug sein finde ich.
ansonsten ok das ganze.
gruss an den organspender auf dem radweg!


----------



## MountVision (6. Mai 2010)

Mist, verpasst. Das nächste Mal bin ich mit von der Partie...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. Mai 2010)

musste arbeiten, hab mich total geärgert


----------



## musikfreak (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben also ich wäre definitiv dabei wüsste allerdings ma gerne wos eigentlich lang gehen soll xD und vorallem wann thx für schnelle antwort


----------



## brokenarmsdude (11. Mai 2010)

jeden ersten mittwoch im monat, 19:00, Sternbrücke, durch die innenstadt.


----------



## SiD67 (12. Mai 2010)

bin dabei, habs schon im kalenber markiert

aber mal ne doofe frage am rande, an die magdeburger, betreibt hier jemand eine private werkstadt oder ist zumindest gut aus gestattet was werkzeug angeht? ich will neue teile bestellen und hab keine lust dem händler ums eck das schrauben zu lassen und fürs werkzeug hab ich kein budget...

bin in 39114 magdeburg ansessig und wär echt toll wenn sich aus der gegend jemand melden würde wo man den umbau über die bühne kriegt

ach und bevor ich es vergesse, Sommerreifen für die city fürs MTB?
Maxxis HookWorm 26x2.5"
oder
Schwalbe Kojak RaceGuard 26x2.0" ???

ich würde ja lieber den HookWorm fahren, wenn ich mir sicher wär das der reinpast, ich hab mal an der breitesten stelle meiner Ritchey Z-Max die rahmenbreite gemessen, das sind 6,5cm sprich 2,559 zoll platz reicht das dann für einen 2.5 reifen?

sagt mal einer dem gewitter bescheid das mein surfstick das nicht mag wenn das blitzt und so.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Mai 2010)

kommt drauf an was für neuteile das sind... ein paar spezialwerkzeuge hab ich da... einfach mal nachfragen.

ich fahr in der stadt 2.25er tabletops


----------



## Triturbo (15. Mai 2010)

innenlagerwerkzeug hab ich auch für htII


----------



## freigeist (29. Mai 2010)

ahoi,

gibts von der -sternenbrückentreffpunktgruppe- nicht auch ne studi/meinVZ gruppe?

ich hatte dort,mal so'ne radl-gruppe aus MD gefunden.. kein plan wie deren name war 

wie viele treffen sich denn so im schnitt an'ner elbe? würde mich im juli mal anschliessen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Mai 2010)

Critical Mass - Magdeburg.... RIDE WITH US!
@studi


----------



## freigeist (29. Mai 2010)

thx !

nr. 157


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand um den 03.07. rum zum IXS DH cup in Ilmenau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (31. Mai 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> bin dabei, habs schon im kalenber markiert
> 
> aber mal ne doofe frage am rande, an die magdeburger, betreibt hier jemand eine private werkstadt oder ist zumindest gut aus gestattet was werkzeug angeht? ich will neue teile bestellen und hab keine lust dem händler ums eck das schrauben zu lassen und fürs werkzeug hab ich kein budget...
> 
> ...



Was willste denn umgebaut haben, mal sorum gefragt?

Zu den Reifen: der Hookworm 2,5" und der Kojak 2,0"? warum so unterschiedlich? Hookworm is verdammt schwer. Kojak wird in der Breite um einiges leichter sein.


----------



## SiD67 (31. Mai 2010)

naja kurbel, innenlager, kassette, kette.... halt einmal antriebswechsel...  

zur kurbel, ich fahr noch vierkant und die neue ist HT, hab null werkzeug in der richtung 

zu den reifen, gewicht ist mir eigentlich relativ, fahre meist mit maximalen luftdruck 

beim kojak weiss ich nicht wie hoch der wird, ich möcht halt vermeiden das da mal ne bordsteinkante durch schlägt und ich wieder mitn platten da stehe


----------



## itchyp (31. Mai 2010)

ja das werkzeug dafür hab ich da.

was fährstn fürn bike eigentlich?

kannst ja per pm antworten, damits nich zu OT wird


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Mai 2010)

ich möchte noch einmal daran erinnern, dass diesen Mittwoch wieder critical mass statt findet. 
19:00 Auf der Sternbrücke.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SiD67 (31. Mai 2010)

jo und wenn es nicht gerade regnet trau ich mich hin, mit gebrochner gabelbrücke und gerissenen schaltzug, ein gang reicht ja^^


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Mai 2010)

punkt 1... kacke 
punkt 2... <5euro und 5 min arbeit


----------



## SiD67 (31. Mai 2010)

ja mal gucken wie gesagt wenn das wetter mitspielt....

ich hau morgen mal bei outbike vorbei dann kann ich gleich schauen ob die den onlinepreis fÃ¼r meine teile unterbieten oder nicht^^

edit: spricht irgend was gegen die RST Gila Pro TnL ? 112â¬ ohne schaft oder doch lieber dart 2 oder 3 wenn ich zu 98% inner city unterwegs bin

sorry fÃ¼r OT


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Mai 2010)

1. was will man mit ner gabel ohne schaft?
2. hatte die RST Gila vor 5 jahren (kein plan ob die besser geworden sind...) im komplettrad drin und sie war gut für leute die auf Starrgabelfeeling stehen^^
aber wenns hauptsache billig sein soll, check diz out^^
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/269923/cat/18


was brauchst du für ne gabel? V-Brake oder Disk, schnellspanner oder steckachse ( ich tipp ja auf SS+V-B)

Und wie gesagt... bei dem Wetter hab ich sowieso immer langeweile, bastel gern mal paar stunden mit dir rum wenn du bock hast


----------



## itchyp (31. Mai 2010)

da würd ich mich anschließen...

@brokenarmsdude bist du der, der in MD mit nem roten nicolai rum fährt?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. Juni 2010)

ne, das is flo ( aka big boss of the M-Trails^^)
ich hab nen schwarzes mit roten decals ( siehe fotoalbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (2. Juni 2010)

steigt das CM heute 19uhr sternbrücke oder nicht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juni 2010)

stieg ja^^

@brokenarmsdude
Wo hast du das Bild aufgenommen?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juni 2010)

Ilmenau oberhalb vom Ortsteil Roda ( in der nähe der Home Downhill lines)


----------



## iKev (3. Juni 2010)

hey leute,

ich war gestern mal an der Alten Ziegelei dort kann man ja geil seine kreise ziehen soweit der boden nicht all zu durchnässt ist!
fährt jmd von euch dort öfters mal?

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=&daddr=52.154715,11.522255&hl=de&geocode=&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=16&sll=52.153635,11.522791&sspn=0.006543,0.019248&ie=UTF8&ll=52.154843,11.522958&spn=0.001636,0.004812&t=h&z=18


----------



## Outliner (3. Juni 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> steigt das CM heute 19uhr sternbrücke oder nicht?


jo,stieg.
das nicolai ist wirklich schmuck,das giant was dabei war gefiel mir auch gut.und das velotraum...
die lampe ist übrigens eine mts sport 900,nichtraucher.dieses mal hattes du ja ein richtiges rad dabei.
naja,nächstes mal habe ich keine zeit...da stecke ich meine quarklatten in den sand.


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

iKev schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich war gestern mal an der Alten Ziegelei dort kann man ja geil seine kreise ziehen soweit der boden nicht all zu durchnässt ist!
> fährt jmd von euch dort öfters mal?
> ...



erzähl mal n bisschen was drüber: was gibts da so alles und was kann man da fahren?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> die lampe ist übrigens eine mts sport 900,nichtraucher.



grr^^ wurd ich doch tatsächlich beim spicken erwischt  
Ist Preislich für mich jedoch nicht fassbar... 



Outliner schrieb:


> dieses mal hattes du ja ein richtiges rad dabei.



fehlt nur noch ein Kommentar zur Gabel^^ 
im Gegensatz zu deinem war meins allerdings nicht in zivil, sondern in "korrekter Uniform"  wenn du verstehst 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> erzähl mal n bisschen was drüber: was gibts da so alles und was kann man da fahren?



sollte auf den letzten paar seiten besprochen worden sein 

ist ein kleiner spielplatz für MXer, den man aber bei trockenem boden auch als mtbler nutzen kann... teilweise verwinkelter 8er kurs mit paar hügeln, drops und wellen... 

momentan bleibt man da wohl eher im schlamm stecken^^


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

also wenns da mal trocken wird, was in nächsten tagen ja wohl passieren könnte, könnte man ja mal hin gucken oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (3. Juni 2010)

also ich war wie gesagt gestern dort und bin auch trotz zahlreicher pfützen/schammlöcher gut vorangekommen...nur sieht man danach aus als ob man ein schlammbad genommen hat ( aber hat spaß gemacht )

wenn man mal ein paar schüppen einpackt kann man dort ne menge spaß als MTBer haben!

ich wäre auch stark dafür in nächster zeit dort mal wieder hinzufahren...wäre cool wenn sich ein paar leute anschließen.....also melden u dann machmer uns mal was aus!


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

also wie gesagt, ich wäre dabei. mir muss nur jmd. ne schüppe leihen.


----------



## iKev (3. Juni 2010)

wie siehts denn morgen bei euch so aus?
wetter soll gut werden....evtl an sternbrücke oder so treffen u dann losmachen?

ab wann könnt ihr so zeitlich


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

morgen wollt ich mitm kumpel erstma nach sohlen. und danach zur vorbereitung vom upgrade festival. ist also eher schlecht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> morgen wollt ich mitm kumpel erstma nach sohlen. und danach zur vorbereitung vom upgrade festival. ist also eher schlecht



wann geht es denn nach Sohlen? 
Gibt in Richtung Funkturm noch eine schöne Strecke und im Anschluss nach über zum Westerhüsenpark. 
Ist ne schöne Strecke. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

morgen früh um 10 oder 11...willste mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juni 2010)

wenn ich da nicht grade Sozi und Mathe hätte, würde ich sofort zusagen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## itchyp (3. Juni 2010)

naja vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## dreadkopp (4. Juni 2010)

sacht ma: wo sind denn in magdedorf sachen zum fahren? wohn jetzt hier seit nem dreiviertel jahr... und genausolange steht mein norco unbenutzt rum... das arme... wollte schonmal in den dirtpark nähe hauptbahnhof, aber da haben sie mich verjagt... wollten wohl nicht, dass ich einmal die rampen mit meinen conti diesels umgrabe 

würd mich über antworten freuen... vielleicht ja auch mal ne gemeinsame ausfahrt (darf auch gerne nur abfahrt sein  )

greetz


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Juni 2010)

jarnüsch 

Nächstes Wochenende nach Thale? jemand interesse?


und immernoch... IXS euro DH cup Ilmenau 3.7./4.7.?


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Juni 2010)

ich denke, dass mom braunlage noch die bessere alternative darstellt. thale is erfahrungsgemäßig immer sehr lange sehr matschig.
wenn sich dafür aber keiner findet, bin ich dabei


----------



## graentmasta (4. Juni 2010)

tach leute, ich bin ein weiterer mtb-irrer in boogie, iwe gehts euch?

werd auf jeden fall nächstes mal critical mass am start sein, klingt erstma gut. wie siehts hier mit tagestouren aus? hat jmd. n paar ideen oder gar schon termine? hab zwar nur ne cc-machine aber etwas anspruchsvolleres gelände darf es trotzdem gerne sein!

piece


----------



## Outliner (5. Juni 2010)

graentmasta schrieb:


> piece


ich rauche nicht mehr,aber danke.


----------



## iKev (7. Juni 2010)

hey leute!

kommt jmd am montag evtl mit in die alte Ziegelei?
aktuell ist es ja so warm das es alles trocken u nicht mehr so matschig wie letzte woche sein dürfte 

meldet euch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2010)

@itchyp

sag mal hab ihr am Freitag in Sohlen ein wenig gebuddelt? Ich hab da so eine schöne Rampe gefunden... Leider war sie aber wohl noch nicht fertig oder die Reiter waren schneller... 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## assistulle (7. Juni 2010)

kommendes we session in sohlen
wir fahrn bis jetz zu viert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juni 2010)

Wann?
Falls SO gegen 15:00 bin ich eh dabei.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. Juni 2010)

iKev schrieb:


> hey leute!
> 
> kommt jmd am montag evtl mit in die alte Ziegelei?
> aktuell ist es ja so warm das es alles trocken u nicht mehr so matschig wie letzte woche sein dürfte
> ...



War letzte Woche ein paar Mal da, der Matsch war doch klasse


----------



## 2strick (7. Juni 2010)

assistulle schrieb:


> kommendes we session in sohlen
> wir fahrn bis jetz zu viert



samstag, sohlener berge nach dem mittagessen !!!
der erbauer des vorherniegesehenen 50cm-drops hat sich auch angekündigt, also sind wir schon zu 5t (wenn wir 2 von den 4 waren)!


----------



## El Duderino (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nicht in Schulenberg bin würd ich mitkommen.....entscheidet sich Dotag oder Freitag.

wo trefft ihr euch immer?


----------



## itchyp (8. Juni 2010)

also am wochenende bin ich leider nicht da, deshalb wirds nix. falls ihr aber nächste woche mal zur zigelei wollt, würd ich mich anschließen.

P.S. Am wochenende will ich n Gabelölwechsel machen...hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht?


----------



## El Duderino (8. Juni 2010)

Zocchi? Denkbar einfach.

Aufschrauben, alte Plörre raus, neue rein.

Beim Auskippen ein paarmal einfedern.

Füllstände gibt es auf der Zocchi Page.

Edit:

Fährt noch wer am SA nach Schulenberg?


----------



## itchyp (8. Juni 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Zocchi? Denkbar einfach.
> 
> Aufschrauben, alte Plörre raus, neue rein.
> 
> ...


 
Ja is ne MZ

ich wollte nur unten aufschrauben. reicht das? Es ist ne Allmountain 1 SL und ich wüsste nich wie ich den linken Holm oben aufbekomme. da ist nämlich keine schraube, die man mit ner nuss raus drehen könnte. nur so Zähne ähnlich wie bei einem Tretlager (nicht Hollowtech) nur kleiner.

also reichts wenn ich unten aufschraube?


----------



## El Duderino (9. Juni 2010)

Ne AM hat ich noch net offen.

Wenns ne normale Stahlfedergabel ist ohne ATA TST und dem ganzen Voodoo sollte die von oben zu öffnen sein.
Steht was dazu im Manual?

Ist ATA oder sowas dran nicht einfach aufmachen. 
Macht man durchaus auch mal Schaden wenn man nicht weis was man tut.

Wenns ne Kartusche ist und kein offenes System würde es auch nichts bringen unten die Konterung zu öffnen.

Manual studieren oder mal auf der Marzocchiseite gugn.


----------



## itchyp (9. Juni 2010)

es ist genau die hier http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...IdFolder=113&idMY=30710&uf=IU&IdOggetto=30793

und die techniken hat sie

120mm to 160mm Travel
- TST 5 & ATA Adjustability
- Air Spring
- Alloy FR Steer Tube & Crown
- 32mm Alloy Stanchions
- 6 Post Mount (Max Disc 8)
Additional Feature:
- QR20 Drop Outs
& Quick Release Axle

also kann ich sie nicht einfach unten aufschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. Juni 2010)

jemand lust auf thale dieses wochenende?

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7262173&postcount=31


----------



## Martin88 (4. Juli 2010)

Am Mittwoch ist ja wieder Critical Mass an der Sternbrücke.
Weiß jemand wie lange die Tour ungefähr geht?
Will nämlich noch Fußball gucken


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Juli 2010)

maximal so lang wie du bock hast ... drehst einfach ab wenn du keine lust mehr hast^^


----------



## assistulle (14. Juli 2010)

hat yemand bock in der nächsten woche mit nach thale zu kommen
hätt noch einen platz inner mitfahrgelegenheit frei


----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. Juli 2010)

Jop, jedoch Tagesabhängig


----------



## assistulle (14. Juli 2010)

inwievern tagesabhängig.....wegn hitze oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. Juli 2010)

muss vlt auch mittags arbeiten teilweise... sonst nur 5-8/8:30


----------



## assistulle (15. Juli 2010)

achso....na denn sag bescheid


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Juli 2010)

Öhm naja xD
du musst schon sagen an welchem tag du fahren willst, ist ja nicht meine entscheidung


----------



## assistulle (16. Juli 2010)

dann sag ich yetz mal am mittwoch


----------



## dreadkopp (28. Juli 2010)

sacht mal, hat jemand von euch einen schönen hardtailrahmen zu haus? bin jetzt ne gute weile fully gefahren... steh aber doch mehr auf hardtail...

würde den rahmen meines 2007er norco six one gern eintauschen wollen... wer was hat: pm an mich wär schön


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. Juli 2010)

Moin,
hat noch jemand lust am sonntag mit nach thale zu kommen?
SA ticket mit der bahn...

PN!


----------



## musikfreak (30. Juli 2010)

Halloooo und hi würde mich auf eine fahrt nach sohlen oder so jenachdem auch gerne hinreissen lassen bin am MI auch bei der CM hihi mein erstes ma 

suche wahrscheinlich nen neuen fully rahmen falls jemand einen da hat ma melden oder so dankefein man liest sich


----------



## musikfreak (31. Juli 2010)

Na wasn nu alle eingeschlafen hier oder wie geht ja gar nich aaaaaaufstehen und ran anne tasten xD


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Juli 2010)

was soll man in Sohlen? da machts mehr spaß bei mir die 5 stufen von der terrasse in den garten zu springen :/

Dann fahren die  assistulle und ich halt mal wieder alleine mitm Auto :/


----------



## musikfreak (1. August 2010)

Da ich da noch nich war kann ich ja nich sagen wie es da es is in Sohlen und wenn man den fred hier ma von anfang liest sind ja anscheind so einige begeistert hier oder nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2010)

ich muss sagen,es war mal besser. dank der reiter ist man dort alles andere als gerne gesehen - als biker wohl gemerkt. auf der anderen seite der sohlener str. gibt es einige schöne wege, aber auch das ist nicht als so viel.

da lohnt es sich schon eher mal eine WE in den harz zu fahren wie ich es seit letztem Fr tue^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. August 2010)

es soll leute geben, denen auch boardstein runterspringen reicht...


----------



## musikfreak (2. August 2010)

tja meine letzte harztour is leider schon wieder fast 3 jahre her :-( will mein bike verkaufen und was anderes holen zwar noch kein plan was aba ma guggen auswahl is ja nch grad klein werd ma guggen wie es da so is und den ma nen kommentar geben dazu schreiben eigentlich auch noch andere leute ausser wir 3??


----------



## El Duderino (2. August 2010)

Wochenende irgendwas geplant thalemässig?

PS: Sohlen is fürn Arsch.....


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. August 2010)

war mi. und so. aber wär dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt... paar fahrten hab ich noch auf meiner karte 

P.S. : Hätte ein Nicolai UFO ST zum verkauf für 1.9


----------



## assistulle (2. August 2010)

fahre morgn wieder nach thale is wahrscheinlich eh zu kurzfristig aber gut wenn yemand bock hat sind auf yedn fall wälche aus md da....
und von sohlen brauch man ya wohl gar nich erst anfangen das is ya wohl wie downhill berg hoch fahren....völlig fürn arsch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2010)

assistulle schrieb:


> und von sohlen brauch man ya wohl gar nich erst anfangen das is ya wohl wie downhill berg hoch fahren....völlig fürn arsch



Für CC Fahrer echt nice! aber dennoch dank der Reiter sind die Wege im Ar°sch und zugewachsen ist es alles und überall....

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## El Duderino (3. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Für CC Fahrer echt nice! aber dennoch dank der Reiter sind die Wege im Ar°sch und zugewachsen ist es alles und überall....
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



CCler finden es also geil alle 2m Blätter und Äste in die Fresse zu kriegen und in Pferde******** zu fahren....oder wie versteh ich das jetzt?

Eigentlich alles Shice aber für CCler echt nice.

Dude wie hättest du am WE Zeit? Würde die Stulle auch nochma mitkommen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. August 2010)

eigentlich immer ^^
ich richte mich dann nach den anderen mitfahrenden.
die stulle muss mit xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musikfreak (3. August 2010)

naja also das mit den ästen und der pferdes****** is schon doof da geb ich dir ma recht is eigentlich noch wer am start bei der CM am mittwoch bin zum ersten ma dabei vielleicht sieht man ja wenn von hier


----------



## SiD67 (3. August 2010)

cm mittwoch klar wird mal wieder zeit


----------



## musikfreak (3. August 2010)

naja den bin ich ja ma gespannt wenn man da alles so trifft aba am meisten bin ich auf eure geräte gespannt die ihr so fahrt hehe


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. August 2010)

musikfreak schrieb:


> naja also das mit den ästen und der pferdes****** is schon doof da geb ich dir ma recht is eigentlich noch wer am start bei der CM am mittwoch bin zum ersten ma dabei vielleicht sieht man ja wenn von hier



mich wirste sehen^^ 
Ich erwarte gespannt dein La Pierre




El Duderino schrieb:


> CCler finden es also geil alle 2m Blätter und  Äste in die Fresse zu kriegen und in Pferde******** zu fahren....oder  wie versteh ich das jetzt?
> 
> Eigentlich alles Shice aber für CCler echt nice.



ich schrieb doch, dass die Reiter nerven! 



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich erwarte gespannt dein La Pierre
> 
> ...lg
> Nichtraucher91



Das schreibt man zusammen 

Lapierre


----------



## assistulle (4. August 2010)

die stulle wär auf yedn fall dabei....
is heute s roadgap gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (5. August 2010)

der arme mazda mx5-fahrer...

der grillort ist allerdings diskussionswürdig.naja,vielleicht habe ich nächstes mal mehr zeit wurst/fleischtechnisch und für töppe ...vielleicht am wasserfall...?


----------



## SiD67 (5. August 2010)

joar ^^ war schon schön ausgebremst


----------



## musikfreak (5. August 2010)

haha der mazda fahrer fand das glaub ich nich so geil xD war aba trotzdem geil bin nächste ma wieder dabei


----------



## luk! (5. August 2010)

CM gestern war schon lustig Und wenn ich mir hier mal die Fahrräder anschaue, wird mir erst klar, wen ich gestern alles gesehen habe .


Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit Thale am WE aus? Würde mich da gerne anschließen. 
Ich denke mal Samstag wird sinnvoller sein, Sonntag soll es den ganzen Tag regnen .


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. August 2010)

samstag 10:11 MD HBF ist abfahrt sind mom. 3


----------



## itchyp (5. August 2010)

ich würd auch gerne mit aber leider muss ich noch mindestens 3 wochen aussetzen wegen schlüsselbeinbruch.

aber thale hat ja bis ende oktober auf....

Viel Spaß Jungs


----------



## musikfreak (13. August 2010)

werde am sonntag ma nach sohlen fahren hätte jemand lust zeit und boc mit zu kommen will ma guggen wies da so aussieht / is einfach ma schreiben oder so


----------



## SiD67 (13. August 2010)

wann sonntag? hätte bock auf ne etwas längere tour...hm...13km anfahrt 
wie schauts da eigentlich aus, komm ich mit den kojaks da durch


----------



## musikfreak (13. August 2010)

naja ob de mit den kojaks durchkommst keine ahnung also meine bettys bestimmt xD


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. August 2010)

unter bzw überdimensioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (13. August 2010)

naja wird schon werden



brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> unter bzw überdimensioniert



dann leih mir halt ein paar, kriegste montag wieder


----------



## musikfreak (13. August 2010)

also die bilda die ich gefunden habe sagen mir das die kojaks eigentlich gehen würde ich jetz sagen?! hab bisschen gegoogelt korrigeirt mich bitte wennich falsch liege


----------



## SiD67 (13. August 2010)

das wird schon passen, ich hab mich mit ähnlicher bereifung schon durch schlam gewühlt... man muss halt nur fahren können


----------



## musikfreak (13. August 2010)

hehe richtig einstellung wie siehts den nun aus will ja morgen den los ab wann kannste denn?!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. August 2010)

Hat hier jemand Lust, mal eine Runde Richtung Wasserstraßenkreuz / Burg zu fahren? Zurück dann am Elbe Havel Kanal zum Niegripper See...


----------



## SiD67 (19. August 2010)

wann und von wo aus


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

Falls das am Elbe Radweg entlang gehen soll... ist ab Müllheizkraftwerk überschwemmt ostelbisch


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. August 2010)

Will am Samstag fahren. Zeit ist mir egal. Sonntag würde nur gehen, wenn ich bis 12 zurück bin.

Das Hochwasser habe ich vergessen. 
Fahre immer Herrenkrug->Biederitz->Gerwisch->Lostau->Hohenwarte
Da dann je nach Lust und Laune quer durch den Wald, dann nach Burg, über den Kanal und dann zurück Richtung Niegripp, über die Schleusen und dann zum Weinberg.

Habe leider keine Ahnung, was davon zur Zeit Fahrbar ist. Aber das werde ich jetzt mal fix rausfinden. Wollte eh noch ne Runde drehen


----------



## SiD67 (19. August 2010)

hm... biste schon weg? hab gerade langeweile und bin keine 5minuten vom nautica/herrenkrug entfernt, hab erst mal bis etwa 21uhr zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. August 2010)

Ja, war schon weg. Bin aber auch über Barleben gefahren. Komme aus Olvenstedt, da ist das immer ne schöne Option...

Dank dem Hochwassser ist die (Schafs?)-Brücke in Biederitz nicht fahrbar, sonst war alles offen.
Wer also am Wochenende Lust hat, kann sich ja melden. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren.


----------



## SiD67 (19. August 2010)

so wieder da...

auf der herrenkrugseite richtung lostau schauts so aus




2-3cm wassertiefe 




nabentiefe wasser durchfahrt 




und nochmal nabentief und schön lang 

ich bin da zwar nicht durch, aber von der andern seite kam einer der sich getraut hatte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2010)

geil^^ jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich zu unserem Waldgrundstück fahren soll ohne Bundesstraße zufahren... naja wollte mir eh mal Nachbar's Renner leihen 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

Also wenn das bei dir nabentief war, dann musst du entweder Treckerreifen fahren, oder die elbe ist 50cm runter gegangen^^
war da am montag und da war es deutlich über knietief (bin 190 groß) also das VR war komplett unter wasser bei dicker bereifung


----------



## SiD67 (19. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Also wenn das bei dir nabentief war, dann musst du entweder Treckerreifen fahren, oder die elbe ist 50cm runter gegangen^^
> war da am montag und da war es deutlich über knietief (bin 190 groß) also das VR war komplett unter wasser bei dicker bereifung



vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.wetteronline.de/pegel/Elbe/Magdeburg.htm


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

hast recht... das grüne stück links im 3. bild war bei uns auch überflutet... ich bin nach der hälfte umgedreht, da ich keine lust auf ne nasse hose hatte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (20. August 2010)

joar gut, wer würde den sammstag mitkommen und wo trifft man sich und wann?

OT  jemand ne idee zum thema herbst / winter / frühjahrs reifen? 
      -Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO Allgrounder 2010 - silber
      -Maxxis Larsen TT FR 60a 2,35 kevlar oder Maxxis Larsen TT XC 70a 2,0 faltbar 
      -vorschläge?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. August 2010)

Zeit ist mir egal. Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Bereich vorm Nemo, neben der Friedensbrücke vorschlagen.


----------



## SiD67 (20. August 2010)

dann schlag mal was vor


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. August 2010)

Ich sage dann mal um 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## SiD67 (20. August 2010)

klingt gut dann kann ich ja ausschlafen^^ was denkst wie lang das gehen wird, meine freundin fragt gerade wielang ich dann weg bin


----------



## B..G.M.... (20. August 2010)

...der TT 2,0 rollt auf harten Untergründen richig gut, fahre ich gerne hinten, wenn es trocken ist auch vorne.
Ich kann den Reifen empfehlen.

Thomas


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. August 2010)

So übern Daumen gepeilt sind es 60 Km. 3 Stunden würde ich schon einplanen.


----------



## r0ckZ (22. August 2010)

wenn jemand bock hat: fahrradfara, brokenarmsdude und icke fahren am donnerstag früh los und werden über den daumen gepeilt bis sonntag willingen und winterberg rocken und hätten noch n platz in der karre frei.
wenn interesse -> pm


----------



## Crabat (30. August 2010)

hi bike freaks...^^

ich bin sehr erfreut endlich mal durch zufall hier im netz jemanden zu finden der in md und umbegung mit bike unterwegs ist.

ich bin seit langen jahren mit mtb und seit neusten mit rennrad unterwegs. bin so der langstrecken fahrer aber auch der waldweg fahrer. ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich hier trainingspartner zum "willenlosen" biken finden würden. egal ob es regnet oder schneit.......biken ist mein leben^^.

bin zwar im moment noch außer gefecht gesetzt (nach einen sturz in hohenwarte).....aber hallo.....let´s rock

ich hoffe der tread ist hier nicht eingeschlafen......

lg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

Kleine Erinnerung: dieser Mittwoch ist der erste Mittwoch in diesem Monat - esfindet also wieder einmal Ciritical Mass statt.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

Moinmoin 

Wöchentlich Touren zu Trainingszwecken werden grade geplant bei mir + RockZ.
Ausserdem fahren wir ab und zu in den Harz etc. zum DH/FR im Park bzw Enduro auf naturstrecken...

lange Strecken geradeausfahren is mir eher zu wider, geht aber ab und zu auch mal 

kannst ja mal per PN anfragen wenn du wieder fit bist


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

ahh btw...

bei gutem wetter gehts morgen nach Sohlen, fahren aber je nach wetter spontan ab ca. 13 uhr....

falls jemand bock hat schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## Nothing85 (30. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> Wöchentlich Touren zu Trainingszwecken werden grade geplant bei mir + RockZ.
> Ausserdem fahren wir ab und zu in den Harz etc. zum DH/FR im Park bzw Enduro auf naturstrecken...
> ...



dann werd ich jetzt hier mal öfter reinschaun damit ich weiß wann ihr mal hier seit evtl kann man sich ja mal zusammen schließen wenn es zeitlich passt!

Grüße aus HBS


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ahh btw...
> 
> bei gutem wetter gehts morgen nach Sohlen, fahren aber je nach wetter spontan ab ca. 13 uhr....
> 
> falls jemand bock hat schreibt mir ne PN



Ihr fahrt immer zu sehr schülerunfreundlichen Zeiten. Wisst ihr das eig?!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

abo hilft


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt immer zu sehr schülerunfreundlichen Zeiten. Wisst ihr das eig?!



ja


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ahh btw...
> 
> bei gutem wetter gehts morgen nach Sohlen, fahren aber je nach wetter spontan ab ca. 13 uhr....
> 
> falls jemand bock hat schreibt mir ne PN



Also ich hab den Start jetzt mal auf 15 Uhr ab Freibad Süd festgelegt(kein bzw. kaum regen vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

das ist nett aber dennoch sitze ich bis 16.00 in der Schule^^

lg
Nihtraucher91


----------



## assistulle (30. August 2010)

wer sitzt denn heutzutage noch 16.00 inner schule rum wenns ums biken geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

Ein Abiturient^^


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

Der Spruch ging in die Hose 

(stulle ist auch im letzten jahr^^)


----------



## itchyp (30. August 2010)

ist nochmal ne enduro tour im harz geplant? Ich darf wieder fahren sagt der Arzt und das Fritzz will eingeweiht werden.


----------



## Outliner (30. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ahh btw...
> 
> bei gutem wetter gehts morgen nach Sohlen, fahren aber je nach wetter spontan ab ca. 13 uhr....
> 
> falls jemand bock hat schreibt mir ne PN


alles voller pferdescheize,war heute da.meine laune war sowieso im keller da ich heute zwei garnituren "durchgeregnet" habe...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

1. stört mich nicht unbedingt

2. schon, deswegen nur wenns nicht regnet


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. August 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ist nochmal ne enduro tour im harz geplant? Ich darf wieder fahren sagt der Arzt und das Fritzz will eingeweiht werden.



Ja 
Aber frag nicht wann 
Wird gepostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (31. August 2010)

mag vielleicht mal jemand auf einem googlemaps screenshot von sohlen einzeichnen wo man da fahren kann, wir sind da letztens rum geeiert aber ausser feldwege und dreimal im kreis gefahre war da nichts zu finden?


----------



## r0ckZ (31. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt immer zu sehr schülerunfreundlichen Zeiten. Wisst ihr das eig?!


Genieß die Zeit! Uni is aber auch was feines 

Also ich würde es sehr geil finden, wenn sich eine regelmäßig stattfindende Nightride-Runde finden würde. Problem dabei ist halt, dass man eine gute Lampe haben muss. Kenn diese regelmäßigen Rides halt aus Berlin und es war immer sehr sehr geil. Einmal ausprobiert bleibt man dabei und gibt gerne Geld für vernünftiges Licht aus. Brokenarmsdude hat sich wohl gestern eine gekauft, fahrradfara muss noch überzeugt werden und meine muss repariert werden. Dann, so hoffe ich, wirds was regelmäßiges geben 
Die Chinalampen kosten im Gegensatz zu den Lupine-only-Zeiten ja auch nich mehr die Welt und taugen.

Harzendurorides wirds geben! Problem ist immer ein bisschen die Logistik. Mit der Bahn kommt man von MD doof zu Start-Spots. Und idR lohnt sich eine Übernachtung. Mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.

Mein Eindruck von MD ist ja immer, dass gefahren wird, aber idR alleine oder nur mit wenigen, immer den selben. Wäre wirklich schön, wenn öfters im Forum eingeladen wird, bzw sich verabredet wird. Dafür isses ja da. Und neue Leute/Gesichter/Bikes machen immer Laune 

So, und wenn jemand Bock hat: Am Donnerstag (früh) fahren fahrradfara und ich los, picken zwei Lepiziger auf, und haben bis Montag Spaß in Garmisch mit feinsten, schwierigen, anstrengenden Enduro-Freeridetrails in den richtigen Bergen. Wenns Wetter doch zu kacke ist, fahren wir weiter bis zum Gardasee und Campen.
Falls wer Zeit, (Kondi) und n fittes Bike hat: ein Platz ist noch frei.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> .. ein Platz ist noch frei.



Stimmt, Martin Nr.2 hat abgesagt.

PS  http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/109640.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> mag vielleicht mal jemand auf einem googlemaps screenshot von sohlen einzeichnen wo man da fahren kann, wir sind da letztens rum geeiert aber ausser feldwege und dreimal im kreis gefahre war da nichts zu finden?



http://www.bikemap.net/route/632935#lat=52.01785&lng=11.5844&zoom=11&type=1

rechts hast du eine Höhenmeteranzeige, wenn du da mit der Maus lang gehst, siehst du auch genauer wie die strecke von mir immer gefahren wird.

PS: Ja ich bin Zuhause aber auch nur wegen eines freien Blocks^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. August 2010)

Beim Funkturm gibts ein paar lustige trails, die sind mir eigentlich lieber


----------



## itchyp (31. August 2010)

meinst du den Funkturm auf der anderen Straßenseite? da war ich noch garnicht...ist es da besser ja? (was genau?) Sind da auch die Reiter unterwegs?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. August 2010)

15 Uhr am Freibad Süd sein und du wirst es sehen^^


----------



## itchyp (31. August 2010)

ich muss arbeiten....und vom fritzz ist die vorderbremse noch unterwegs...also heut is eher schlecht leider


----------



## Outliner (31. August 2010)

wenigstens habt ihr heute schönes wetter.
treffpunkt freibad süd=reformer
bin auch auf arbeit...


----------



## Outliner (31. August 2010)

irgendwer fährt hier ohne helm,mit lauten reifen und ist zu spät am treffpunkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (31. August 2010)

danke nichtraucher für den link, wir waren auf der andern strassenseite beim funkturm

sind wohl nicht weit genug an das ding ran gefahren sonst hätten wir bestimmt was von den trails gesehen

wegen dieser Nightride sache, welche lampen taugen den was, bin vor ewigkeiten mal mit 2 cateye halogen am lenker gefahren?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. August 2010)

jo beim Funkturm gibt es einige schöne Feldautobahnen, aber auch diesen Trail - Wohl der einzig richtig geile in MD. Im Westerhüsener Park kann man auch ganz gut fahren, wenn vom Westen reinfährt. Liegt auch fast nach dem Trail. Naja vllt noch 1,5 bis 2km weiter^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. August 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> danke nichtraucher für den link, wir waren auf der andern strassenseite beim funkturm
> 
> sind wohl nicht weit genug an das ding ran gefahren sonst hätten wir bestimmt was von den trails gesehen
> 
> wegen dieser Nightride sache, welche lampen taugen den was, bin vor ewigkeiten mal mit 2 cateye halogen am lenker gefahren?



Forumssuche: Magic shine bzw Magicshine
auch im IBC WIKI: Magicshine


inkl. Zoll pro lampe ca 80-85 euro bzw 110 für die mit 1400 lumen


----------



## El Duderino (31. August 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> irgendwer fährt hier ohne helm,mit lauten reifen und ist zu spät am treffpunkt...



Ich war nicht zu spät....ich war genau richtig^^, den Rest des Schuhs zieh ich mir aber an.


----------



## Outliner (31. August 2010)

ahhja.kommste mal in den alten konsum uffn bier!


----------



## SiD67 (31. August 2010)

broken ist das ding nicht ein bissel oversized oder in welchem bergwerk willst damit spielen gehen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. August 2010)

in nem berwerk würde mir ne 20 lumen kopflampe reichen, da lauf ich ja auch nur rum...

je schneller man ist, desto weiter muss der trail ausgeleuchtet werden, also desto stärker muss auch die lampe sein (ich hätte gern beide  )

Wer mit ner Baumarktlampe ankommt, die im straßenverkehr grad mal 1m weit kommt bzw. nichtmal den boden erreicht, der darf halt nicht in unsrem "bergwerk" mitspielen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (31. August 2010)

Falls ihr mal Freitags oder am Wochenende wieder in Sohlen unterwegs seid, würde ich mich anschließen. Hab Freitags immer gegen 12:30 Feierabend.  
Vor ein paar Tagen war ich mal kurz in Sohlen unterwegs, aber bei Dauerregen hat es mir keinen Spaß gemacht.

Die Strecke bei der alten Ziegelei macht zur Zeit auch wieder Spaß. Bin da heute ne Stunde rumgefahren, teilweise noch schön schlammig...

Fürs Fahren bei Nacht habe ich zwei Fenix Taschenlampen am Lenker. Reicht mMn für unsere Gegend voll aus.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. September 2010)

joa... die nächsten 2 wochen wirds erstmal nichts werden denk ich...

erst in den alpen, dann hoffentlich bikeparks...

danach dann wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (8. September 2010)

heyho
hat hier zufällich jemand ne dämpferbuchse fürn fox dämpfer
bräuchte sie aber noch bis freitag


----------



## itchyp (9. September 2010)

ja was brauchstn für ne länge?


----------



## SiD67 (17. September 2010)

ähm... mal ne doofe frage an den herrn mit den ventilkappen-leds von der letzten CM, der mit dem alufarbenen singlespeeder / riemenantrieb... 
wo kriegt man die, was kost der spaß und welche erfahrungen hat man mit der polizei in MD bis jetzt gemacht?

für den fall das der hier nicht mitliest eventuell mal weiter reichen, danke


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. September 2010)

www.gidf.de -> led ventilkappen

was haben die grünen aliens damit zu tun?


----------



## SiD67 (17. September 2010)

naja die dinger werden doch wie alles was spaß macht nicht zulässig sein


----------



## SiD67 (24. September 2010)

jemand bock heute abend, sagen wir so ab 18uhr noch ne runde zb. richtung lostau zu fahren?

bin für alles offen hauptsache nicht auffer couch hocken und warten das es dunkel wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Magdeburger,

hab gestern mitm Brokenarmsdude einen kleinen Nightride abgerissen.

Reform-Schleinufer-Brücke am DVBT Turm-rüber zum Herrenkruggelände-Richtung Biederitz-durch Biederitz-Gerwisch-Lostau-Hohenwarthe-Trog

Übern Trog-Barleber See-Rothensee-DVBT Turm-Schleinufer wieder zurück.

War durch das Hochwasser recht abenteuerlich aber wir haben uns dann doch immer zurechtgefunden.

Uns hats viel Spass gemacht, wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar Mitstreiter finden.

Eine gute Lampe wäre von Vorteil, ist aber keine Vorraussetzung. 
Der Lichtkegel von uns reicht locker für 2 weitere Fahrer ohne Lampe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2010)

wie lang war in etwa die Etappe? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MatzeMD (3. Oktober 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wie lang war in etwa die Etappe?
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 

schätze mal 40-50km


----------



## SiD67 (3. Oktober 2010)

klingt echt gut, ich frag mal mein managment ob ich lampen haben darf...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Oktober 2010)

bissl was über 50 mit allen umwegen


----------



## MatzeMD (3. Oktober 2010)

würd ja mitfahren, bloß mit meinem Big Hit strample ich mich ja tod, und andständige scheinwerfer fehlen mir auch noch.


----------



## enweh (3. Oktober 2010)

Das hat aber 0,5m Wattiefe ;]


----------



## El Duderino (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr auch mitm Freerider(SX Trail)....Hauptsache man hat Reifen, Kefü, Schaltung und Lager die leicht laufen.
Sattel raus und los gehts.....

Es reicht auch wenn ein paar Leute gute Lampen haben, das Licht ist dann ausreichend. Muss nicht jeder eine haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Oktober 2010)

wann wäre denn die nächste Fahrt?
wenn die Strecke etwas kürzer werden könnte, hätte ich Interesse mal mit zu fahren
Ach und möglichst nicht am Abend vor einem Wochentag.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SiD67 (3. Oktober 2010)

wann wär den der nächste versuch geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nächstes wochenende nicht wirklich zeit, danach ist dann wieder mit mir zu rechnen!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Oktober 2010)

Freitags oder Samstags würde ich auch mitfahren.


----------



## SiD67 (3. Oktober 2010)

wenn man mir mindestens 2 stunden vorher bescheid gibt kann ich fast immer


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Oktober 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Eine gute Lampe wäre von Vorteil, ist aber keine Vorraussetzung.
> Der Lichtkegel von uns reicht locker für 2 weitere Fahrer ohne Lampe.


Überschätz das nich - der eigene Schattenwurf is dunkler als der Wald und durch den starken Kontrast vom drumherum sieht man alles noch schlechter.
Ne eigene Fenix oder so muss zu den Lampen von anderen schon sein



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ach und möglichst nicht am Abend vor einem Wochentag.


wie is das denn gemeint?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Oktober 2010)

Bastis aussage gilt nur bei solchen touren wie wir sie gefahren sind... also hauptsächlich rad und forstweg!

Wenns dann ins Gelände bzw in den Wald geht mit engen Waldpfaden, ist es wieder was anderes.


nichtraucher91 meint wohl, dass er in der Woche nachm Sandmann ins Bett muss ;P


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

so in etwa^^
ich sag nur Schule...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Oktober 2010)

wenn 91=1991 ist, dann war ich in deinem alter schon bis um 7 im club um dann in die vorlesung zu gehen... da kann man ja mal von 20-22/23 uhr bissl radeln^^


----------



## MatzeMD (4. Oktober 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mitm Freerider(SX Trail)....Hauptsache man hat Reifen, Kefü, Schaltung und Lager die leicht laufen.
> Sattel raus und los gehts.....
> 
> Es reicht auch wenn ein paar Leute gute Lampen haben, das Licht ist dann ausreichend. Muss nicht jeder eine haben.




Brauch noch ne anständige feder für meinen dämpfer meine ist zu weich. ne led beleuchtung hab ich, ist besser als nichts. Reifen, muss ich mal schauen welche ich mir hole.


----------



## Akira (4. Oktober 2010)

MITTWOCH wieder Critical Mass?
19Uhr Sternbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (4. Oktober 2010)

Na dann bis mittwoch, lasst uns ne "ungeplante" demo veranstalten.


----------



## enweh (4. Oktober 2010)

Das monatliche CM kennt keine Winterpause oder?


----------



## assistulle (4. Oktober 2010)

wenn 91=1991 ist, dann war ich in deinem alter schon bis um 7 im club um dann in die vorlesung zu gehen... da kann man ja mal von 20-22/23 uhr bissl radeln
so sehch das ya wohl auch..........
fahrt ihr bei cm eig wegn der botschaft mit oder nur weil ihr bock habt durchde stadt zu gurkn


----------



## Outliner (4. Oktober 2010)

cm=das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden...


----------



## assistulle (4. Oktober 2010)

weder das eine noch das andere is meiner meinung nach gegeben


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Oktober 2010)

ich kann einfach nicht langsam fahren... das langweilt mich mehr als RTL^^
da hab ich dann lieber ne schöne tour mit ner ordentlichen trittfrequenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (4. Oktober 2010)

erstens das un die message kommt eh nich rüber


----------



## enweh (4. Oktober 2010)

Einmal im Monat langsam fahren ist im Bereich der Machbarkeit.
Und wie lautet eigentlich die Message?
Davon abgesehen, je mehr sich an der Verbreitung etwaiger Message beteiligen, desto eher wird sie wahrgenommen (sofern existent).


----------



## Outliner (5. Oktober 2010)

9,5 km/h durchschnitt,fast immer.  ist zwar kurz vorm umkippen,aber sonst wird man ja nicht als "demo" wahrgenommen.
mit so wenig leuten wie im moment ist die botschaft mittels "besetzung der strasse",das die radler auch bestandteil des strassenverkehrs sind,natürlich schwierig rumzubringen.
aber mal gemütlich durch die stadt gondeln ist ja auch ganz drollig.


----------



## MatzeMD (5. Oktober 2010)

Das hat doch auch was, ne gemütliche radtour durch die city und mal neue leute kennen lernen. lass mich morgen auf jeden fall sehen. ist mal was anderes als alleine zu fahren.


----------



## SiD67 (5. Oktober 2010)

man könnte auch gern renntempo fahrn aber nur bei der handvoll leuten, wieviel waren es letztens? nimmt dann wohl garniemand notiz von der sache...

was meint den die rennleitung dazu? vielleicht sollte man eine agressivere marketingstrategie wählen...

virales marketing^^ mehr tags, mehr flyer, patches für rucksäcke, ich denke ideen gibt es genug


----------



## enweh (5. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal an den Hochschulen etc. 'n paar Flyer auslegen oder irgendwas anpinnen, schon ist die Straße voll.


----------



## SiD67 (5. Oktober 2010)

würdest du deinen SLR drauf verwetten? wenn die temperaturen weiter fallen bleibt wohl nur noch der harte kern


----------



## MatzeMD (5. Oktober 2010)

man könnte auch bei jappy.de und studivz und co gruppen anlegen und mal schauen wie die leute drauf reagieren.


----------



## MatzeMD (5. Oktober 2010)

bzw. ob die mitmachen würden


----------



## SiD67 (5. Oktober 2010)

im VZ gibt es die gruppe schon "Critical Mass - Magdeburg.... RIDE WITH US!" 162 mitglieder   http://www.meinvz.net/Groups/Overview/0d30b8f63b208415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (5. Oktober 2010)

bin jetzt auch in der gruppe, hab noch meine komplete freundesliste eingeladen.


----------



## SiD67 (6. Oktober 2010)

18°C spinnt mein termometer oder haben wir echt bomben wetter?

wer ist nachher dabei?


----------



## Outliner (7. Oktober 2010)

war ja sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (7. Oktober 2010)

wie viele waren es den?


----------



## luk! (7. Oktober 2010)

14 glaube ich. Zum Schluss deutlich weniger


----------



## Atreyu (7. Oktober 2010)

enweh schrieb:


> Einfach mal an den Hochschulen etc. 'n paar Flyer auslegen oder irgendwas anpinnen, schon ist die Straße voll.



dann mach das doch einfach !!!!!!!


----------



## enweh (8. Oktober 2010)

Bin demnächst sicher wieder länger in MD und werde der Sache gerne nachkommen ;p


----------



## Akira (10. Oktober 2010)

jo 14 Leute waren echt ein bissl wenig


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich vermiesse mein bike, seit heute morgen 8:27 uhr etwa. 
Wer das teil irgend wo sieht oder wenn einer ohne flecktarn-hose drauf hocken sollte, 
darf ohne vorwarnung zugeschlagen werden egal was ihr gerade zur hand habt...





wer was sieht, weiß oder hört sagt mir bescheid, wenn jemand teile angeboten bekommt 
"magura HS22, LRS mit Mavic F517 felgen, Ritchey WCS flat-bar lenker, ein satz leicht gebrauchte kojak's(drahversion)" meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Beileid. Wo genau ist es passiert?


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

Magdeburg / Werder / innenhof, von der strasse nicht mal zu sehen und wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlt das 2wochen alte rote vonner nachbarin auch

wenn ich raus kriege das einer die haustür offen gelassen hat um mal eben zum bäcker zu rennen, dem brech ich persönlich die knie und wenn meine vor 5tagen abgeschlosse versicherung nicht zahlt krieg ich echt die kriese...


----------



## El Duderino (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich lass mein Rad nirgends länger als 10Min stehn und bin damit immer gut "gefahren". 

Versicherung wird zahlen. Geh einfach zur Polizei und lass es aufnehmen.


----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Oder gleich online eine Anzeige aufgeben: http://www.polizei.sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=97
Die schicken dir dann nochmal einen genaueren Fragebogen und im Anschluss die komplett erfasste Anzeige (für Versicherung) zu. So mußt du nicht auf dem Revier aufkreuzen, sondern kannst alles bequem per Post erledigen.


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

danke für den link

@ El also wie du das in der realität machen willst wüste ich gern, ich fahr mit dem teil normal auch zu kaufland und das meist kurz vor ladenschluss und selbst wenn ich schnell bin dauert das 15-20minuten, klar man kann es einfach im wohnzimmer an die wand hängen und zugucken wie sich der staub vermert aber eigentlich sind die dinger zum fahren da und ich mach normal jeden weg ausserhalb meiner wohnung mit dem rad


----------



## El Duderino (10. Oktober 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> danke für den link
> 
> @ El also wie du das in der realität machen willst wüste ich gern, ich fahr mit dem teil normal auch zu kaufland und das meist kurz vor ladenschluss und selbst wenn ich schnell bin dauert das 15-20minuten, klar man kann es einfach im wohnzimmer an die wand hängen und zugucken wie sich der staub vermert aber eigentlich sind die dinger zum fahren da und ich mach normal jeden weg ausserhalb meiner wohnung mit dem rad



Alles schön und gut, interessiert einen Dieb aber einen Scheissdreck.
Ich hab dein Rad nicht geklaut; ich sag nur ich lass es nirgends länger als 10min angeschlossen stehn und bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut.

Klar ist die Klauerei nervend, aber wenn mans stehn lässt, kann man drauf warten das es passiert. Und wie gesagt, sind deine Ausführungen nachvollziehbar, aber das interessiert den Dieb auch nur nicht.

Wenn die Möhre irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt steht wird die auch geklaut, egal wie viele Schlösser dran sind.

Hol dir die Kohle von der Vers. und verbuch es als Lehrgeld.

BTW. Fährt heut abend irgendwer? Hätte bis 23 oder 0 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

jo haste recht, naja ist das zweite bike in 28 jahren das mir geklaut wird von daher hab ich bis jetzt nicht viel falsch gemacht...

was kriegt man den zur zeit so für 1000euro?


----------



## El Duderino (10. Oktober 2010)

SiD67 schrieb:


> jo haste recht, naja ist das zweite bike in 28 jahren das mir geklaut wird von daher hab ich bis jetzt nicht viel falsch gemacht...
> 
> was kriegt man den zur zeit so für 1000euro?



Gebraucht, neu, Einsatzgebiet, pers. Vorlieben?


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

wenn gebraucht dann zustand 1+ ansonsten neu oder so gut wie neu, XC CC, pers. vorlieben... vollhydraulische bremsen, luftfederung, die farbe Weiß^^


kommentar meiner freundin "man gut das ich dir keine teile für dein rad gekauft hab" grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Outliner (10. Oktober 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> BTW. Fährt heut abend irgendwer? Hätte bis 23 oder 0 Uhr Zeit.


mal sehen,kommt drauf an wann ich feierabend mache.wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## El Duderino (10. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage, ich würde vorschlagen wieder Richtung Trog? Bin aber für alles offen, mir relativ egal....Hauptsache ne Runde drehn.

Der Dude kommt auch mit.

@Sid bei reinen CCbikes hab ich nicht so den Plan, würd einfach im Markt was in der Nähe suchen oder ebay.


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

muss ja kein reines ccbike sein, ich nehm auch nen tourentaugliches fully oder generell ein bike mit potential, find ich eh besser wenn man an dem ding noch was zu schrauben hat als wenns vonner stange ist


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Oktober 2010)

schau einfach mal bei den versendern oder im bikemarkt... gute gebrauchte sind besser als kack neue


----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Sowieso ein guter Zeitpunkt, sich ein Bike zuzulegen. Sowohl bei Händlern als auch im Netz findet man mitunter stark reduzierte Vorjahresmodelle, da bereits die 2011er Produkte gelistet werden.


----------



## B..G.M.... (10. Oktober 2010)

...ist echt traurig.

Mir wurde auchmal eins geklaut. Hoffe mal du findest bald einen guten Ersatz!

MfG Thomas


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

spricht irgendwas gegen ein scott nitrous?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Öhm ...das ist doch 'n Freerider. Weiß ja nicht, wie oft du dich im Gebirge tummelst ;]


----------



## MatzeMD (10. Oktober 2010)

ich werde mal die augen offen halten, wohne ja fast um die ecke. es gibt bei uns am heumarkt nen paar leute mit "klebrigen händen". die sind für fahrrad diebstähle bekannt.


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

kommt drauf an wann mich jemand mit nimmt, ich sags mal so... schnell fahrn kann ich wohl mit allem was rollt, ich glaub ich bin lang genug hardtail gefahrn^^ wie schwer ist das wohl?

jut jut matze, wenns was siehst was da net hin gehört sag bescheid und ich schick den putztrup vorbei...


----------



## MatzeMD (10. Oktober 2010)

je nach ausstattung ca 15 kilo wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

klingt nach reichlich tuning potential^^


----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache ist: Wenn du auch zukünftig dort fahren willst, wo du es bisher mit einem Hardtail getan hast, dann solltest du auch bei einem Hardtail bleiben. Mit anderem Zeugs kommst du längst nicht so gut vorwärts (Ausnahme: Light-Fully a la Scott Spark).


----------



## SiD67 (10. Oktober 2010)

na jut ich schlaf mal drüber und es muss ja auch erst mal die kohle vonner verunsicherung da sein und dann sehen wir mal weiter... ich werd morgen mal zu fahrrad mitte was die da so rumstehen haben


----------



## itchyp (13. Oktober 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ich lass mein Rad nirgends länger als 10Min stehn und bin damit immer gut "gefahren".
> 
> Versicherung wird zahlen. Geh einfach zur Polizei und lass es aufnehmen.



Nachdem meins vor nem Jahr geklaut wurde, ist jetzt die Küche mein Fahrradstellplatz. Besorgungen erledige ich damit nicht, dafür hab ich Omas Drahtesel im Innenhof stehen. Ich persönlich würde es überhaupt nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen.


----------



## MatzeMD (13. Oktober 2010)

also meins steht neben meinem bett, da mir vor 2 jahren der keller aufgebrochen wurde und dieser fast besenrein hinterlassen wurde. angelsachen weg, modellautos, werkzeug und fahrräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Oktober 2010)

anstatt sowas recht selbstverständliches zu bequatschen könntet ihr lieber mal was bewegungsbezogenes äussern...

Fr. 20:30 am Freibad süd
Nightride je nach laune 30-50 km
jemand lust?


----------



## MatzeMD (13. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es ja nicht selbstverständlich, das man sein rad in der wohnung parkt, aber schluss jetzt damit.

freitag ist nicht schlecht, muss bei meiner freundin noch nen antrag stellen. mal sehen ob der bis freitag genehmigt ist ;-)


----------



## El Duderino (13. Oktober 2010)

Patrick, hab mich wohl den Abend bei unserer Bierrunde erkältet.

Das Nähste mal fahr ich durch....

Jedenfalls bin ich noch nicht wieder richtig aufm Damm, würde Freitag maximal in Höhe Rothensee dazu stoßen können wegen Spätschicht.


----------



## itchyp (13. Oktober 2010)

ich würd auch mal mitkommen...gehts evtl auch bisschen früher? obwohls dann vielleicht keine nachtfahrt mehr wird, was?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Oktober 2010)

ich geh am donnerstag abend feiern und hab um 7 uni xD 
ich bin vor 19 uhr ganz sicher nicht einsatzfähig


----------



## SiD67 (13. Oktober 2010)

fu.. ich brauch ein bike... 

ich will auch mit... manno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (14. Oktober 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Patrick, hab mich wohl den Abend bei unserer Bierrunde erkältet.


das nächste mal bekommst du eine kuscheldecke!
terminlich mal sehen...


----------



## luk! (14. Oktober 2010)

Freitagabend wäre ich vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Oktober 2010)

Soooo... muss heut abend Schicht schieben -.-" kann also erst morgen abend


----------



## luk! (15. Oktober 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Soooo... muss heut abend Schicht schieben -.-" kann also erst morgen abend



Du bist doof

Sind noch ein paar Leute dabei oder wäre ich um halb neun allein am Schwimmbad?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist das Schwimmbad? Wenn das Wetter hält, würde ich mitfahren. Wo soll es langgehen?


----------



## luk! (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mal so raus schaue und die Wetterberichte lesen, dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht regnet gegen null gehen. 
Wohin kein Ahnung ist mir relativ egal, würde ich spontan entscheiden. 
Das Schwimmbad ist im Kirschweg 1, da brokenarmsdude ja sowieso nicht mitfährt wäre mir ein zentraler gelegener Treffpunkt eigentlich lieber, wenn du nicht gerade von da irgendwo kommst

So wie es aussieht wären wir ja die einzigen


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Oktober 2010)

Kann heute nicht mitkommen, muss morgen früh um sechs mit gezählter kasse in der Semmelweisstrasse 13 antreten.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Oktober 2010)

Für mich hat sich das eh gerade erledigt. Hier in Olvenstedt hat es angefangen zu Regnen...
Hoffentlich bekommen wir die Tage mal nen Abendliche Runde hin.


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Oktober 2010)

hier bei meinen eltern regnet es auch. 
morgen abend soll es ja aufhören zu regnen. bloß bei temperaturen von um die null grad in der nacht könnte das auf noch feuchten boden ne schöne rutsch partie werden.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Oktober 2010)

hmm fail xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Oktober 2010)

vorallem mit meinen dünnen marathonreifen macht das keen spaß^^


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Oktober 2010)

habs montag morgens oder wahr es am dienstag gemerkt, Kopfsteinpflaster und dazu leicht gefrorenes laub. tat nicht besonders weh. bin wunderbar auf dem rücken gelandet, mein rücksack wahr voll mit plaste pfandflaschen.
also jungs aufpassen.


----------



## Outliner (16. Oktober 2010)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> *plaste *pfandflaschen.


das glaube ich dir nicht.


und es regnet immer noch.hintern nass,brille dreckig und beschlagen-ne,das fetzt nicht so richtig!war ein kurzer solo-ausflug zu später stunde...


----------



## assistulle (16. Oktober 2010)

hat montag yemand zeit um mit nach thale zu fahrn......vorraustsichtlich mit zug


----------



## MatzeMD (16. Oktober 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir nicht.
> 
> 
> den glaubstes halt nicht


----------



## MatzeMD (16. Oktober 2010)

werd gleich noch ne runde um neutstädter see drehen, nach 12 stunden arbeit brauch ich mal nen bisschen ablenkung.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde? so 30-40Km, ab 19 Uhr.


----------



## luk! (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich. Ab wo und wohin?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Oktober 2010)

Wo wohnst du? Wollte so Richtung Biederitz, Trogbrücke udn zurück. Einfach ne entspannte Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (18. Oktober 2010)

Alte Neustadt, dein Plan klingt super 
Treffpunkt an der Fußgängerbrücke Herrenkrug? Wann genau?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Oktober 2010)

Diese Hängebrücke an der langen Lake? Kann so ab 18:30 da sein. Sag einfach ne Zeit.


----------



## luk! (18. Oktober 2010)

Jepp. Die nicht-Autobrücke nach Herrenkrug eben.  
Dann sage ich einfach mal 18.45.
Bis nachher.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo bzw. was für eine Strecke seit ihr gefahren? Kann da auch einer mit einen Hardtail mitfahren?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Oktober 2010)

in Magdeburg kann man überall mit nem hardtail fahren! 
Kumpel (RockZ) fährt in den sohlener bergen mit einem Crossfixie!!


----------



## SiD67 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich denk es gibt im magdeburger raum nichts was dein bulls oder dein Radon nicht überleben würden solang da kein 100kg mensch drauf sitzt

ok gruppenkuscheln mit einer herde 20 tonner auf der stadtautobahn solltest du vermeiden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeTa (19. Oktober 2010)

ich lese hier immer sohlen sind das die hügel da bei beyendorf?

ach btw.... hallo erstmal bin zwar nich neu in md aber neu auf dem mtb (und scheinbar auch unbewusster reimemeister )


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Oktober 2010)

ja, das müssten die hügel sein, achso nochmal nachträglich ein herzliches willkommen neu mtb'ler ;-)


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Oktober 2010)

so öhm... juten tach erstmal^^

wie schauts mit der jeweiligen wochenendplanung aus?

Freitag     19:30 nightride je nach wetter? später? früher?
samstag   mittags oder nightride? uhrzeit?

wie immer kann ich noch nicht garantieren ob und wann ich zeit hab, aber hauptsache am ende wird gefahren ob mit oder ohne mich^^


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Oktober 2010)

ich kann nur am sonntag, oder samstag abend. ein glück ab mitte november hab ich meinen jahresurlaub, falls nicht wieder nen paar kollegen nen krankenschein bringen. aber bei meinem glück ist das wetter wieder ******** und es wird wieder kaum was mit radfahren.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Oktober 2010)

Snowrides machen auch nur in den bergen spaß^^

Ilmenau 3.01.10... -5°C... 10cm Schnee... Naturpumptrail... nur geil


----------



## SiD67 (19. Oktober 2010)

@ SeTa zum thema sohlen http://www.bikemap.net/route/632935#lat=52.06109&lng=11.65589&zoom=14&type=1


dude mach mal fotos


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Oktober 2010)

War ja klar... muss freitag abend bis X arbeiten... also wenn samstag mit mir zu rechnen.


----------



## luk! (23. Oktober 2010)

Lebt hier noch jemand?
Also, wer hätte heute bei dem Wetter Lust auf ne lockere Runde? Zeit und Richtung sind mir relativ egal


----------



## El Duderino (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mal ganz vorsichtig sagen gegen ca. 2030 wär ich dabei.
Aber eher später als früher.

Richtung ist mir auch egal.
Würde aber Trog vorschlagen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Oktober 2010)

also wen ihr die Zeit nach vorne korrigieren könnt, wäre ich dabei. 
20.30 ist zu spät für mich. Ich muss morgen fit sein für den Marathon.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, mir ist die Zeit eigentlich egal. Im Lauf des Abends soll das Wetter jedoch immer schlechter werden 

Sagt einfach Bescheid, von wo ihr wann fahrt, falls ihr euch noch einigen könnt, ich werde da schon irgendwie hinkommen


----------



## MoinDigga (23. Oktober 2010)

leute wie sieht es aus?
hab zwar kein licht würde aber trotzdem mitmachen....


----------



## El Duderino (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin 21 Uhr an der Sternbrücke...weisses Sx Trail mit 2 komischen LED am Lenker. 

Brokenarmsdude kann leider nicht.


----------



## MoinDigga (23. Oktober 2010)

ok ich weisses simplon. vllt. doch mit licht


----------



## luk! (23. Oktober 2010)

21 Uhr Sternbrücke, ok. Nicolai in Bronze und eine Fenix (für die ich gerade noch versuche genug Strom aufzutreiben) auf dem Kopf
Vielleicht sollten wir uns noch jeder eine Rose fürs Knopfloch besorgen. Damit wir uns garantiert erkennen


----------



## MatzeMD (23. Oktober 2010)

ich versuche es bis 21 uhr zu schaffen. bin gerade von der arbeit zu kommen
hab nen big hit 3


----------



## MoinDigga (23. Oktober 2010)

so mein tacho sagt 35km. 
und das nächste mal... bitte kette ölen 

uuuund wir sind die marathonstrecke von morgen gefahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Oktober 2010)

wehe da liegt morgen Schlamm in Reifenspurform da!


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn es mich bockt dann fahre ich morgen mal an die strecke und schaue mir das elend an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (24. Oktober 2010)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> so mein tacho sagt 35km.
> und das nächste mal... bitte kette ölen
> 
> uuuund wir sind die marathonstrecke von morgen gefahren



Hätt mit weniger gerechnet. 

Ketten werden gefettet.


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Oktober 2010)

so...
war gerade noch einmal nen wenig wildern 
bin hinten bei mir in der ecke gefahren (pechau und umgebung) gibt nen paar schöne wege (trails würde ich es nicht nennen) die auch nen paar bodenwellen besitzen. kann man, wie gestern schon gesagt, wegdrücken oder versuchen zu springen.
auf dem rückweg bin ich dann noch einmal ins bike-inn eingekehrt. ist zwar ne ziemliche rammelbude, aber personal und preisleistung stimmt. auch wenn mich dort der jüngste von den hunden fast vom rad geschmissen hätte.

wind war heut nen wenig pervers. aber sonst war es ziemlich cool.


----------



## itchyp (24. Oktober 2010)

Wo da genau und was ist dieses bike inn(und warum hat das sonntags auf)? Bin grad mitm auto unterwegs mit dem bike im kofferraum. War grad in der sandkuhle gegenüber der alten ziegelei kurz vor irxleben. Jetzt steh ich hier aufm rastplatz kurz vorm ortseingang und wollt in dieses kleine waldstück links (von md aus gesehen) der straße aber der wind ist ganz schön krass. 

p.s. die sandkuhle kann man zum biken übrigens vergessen....für mx machts aber sinn

Edit: und jetz regnets...das wars dann wohl für heute


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Oktober 2010)

das bike inn ist wie nen campingplatz und du kannst an die bar mitn rad ran fahren. das waldstück ist ganz cool da bin ich öfter auch mal unterwegs. hier mal nen bild:


----------



## MatzeMD (24. Oktober 2010)

hier mal nen link zum bike inn:

http://www.magic-webpages.de/customer/bikeinn/


----------



## itchyp (24. Oktober 2010)

achso also für die "anderen" Biker...

also pechau würde mich auch mal interessieren. ist es da hügelig oder eben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinDigga (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich würde es so ausdrücken. du musst schon die ganze zeit treten damit du voran kommst 
ist für normale biker, ja. aber sie bedienen auch mtb'ler


----------



## itchyp (24. Oktober 2010)

wie breit sind die wege denn ca.? ist also kein normaler fußgänger weg?


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Oktober 2010)

Nein nein. Sieht eher wie nen verwilderter Forstweg aus.

By the Way. Wollen wir nicht irgendwie mal nen monatliches treffen veranstalten. Zum Beispiel ne rund fahren und dann ab an Hasel zu Curry King oder ne andere Lokalität. Auf jeden eine mit außenplatz damit wir bei unseren Babys bleiben können.
Ist mir grad im Stau eingefallen


----------



## musikfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey ho also ich würde mich gerne ma an eine nette runde anschliessen so quasi ne feierabendrunde oder so?! wann fahrt ihr denn imma wohin und wie lange 

lg an die stammis hier ;-)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde Richtung Trog? Könnte ab 18:30.


----------



## SeTa (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich hätte auch wohl mal lust auf ne kleine runde... bin im mom nur konditionell ein wrack  von daher liegt die betonung eher auf klein. außerdem sind meine "straßen"reifen noch nicht angekommen... 
wenn mal wieder ne richtig schön kleine tour anliegt würd ich mich gerne mal anschließen


----------



## musikfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Mr_Vercetti ich hab ja nich ma ahnung wo "Trog" is :-( 

@ SeTa definiere ma "kleine runde" also was kondition angeht würde ich sagen bin ich ganz gut unterwegs hehe 

von wo kommt ihr den beide bin aus Reform


----------



## Outliner (25. Oktober 2010)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> By the Way...


keine schlechte idee!


----------



## MatzeMD (25. Oktober 2010)

wir sind am samstag abend, ne lockere 35 km runde richtung trogbrücke(hohenwarthe) gefahren. mich kannste konditionel auch vergessen. hab mich aber ganz gut gehalten, denk ich mal. fahre nen big hit 3 mit den originalen reifen und zu weichem dämpfer. es ist aber zu schaffen.


----------



## itchyp (25. Oktober 2010)

also morgen abend wäre ich wohl auch evtl. dabei...noch jemand?

an den jungen mit seinem bighit: wo fährstn du sonst noch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (25. Oktober 2010)

Könnte gegen 2130 Höhe DVBT Turm bzw. Fussgängerbrücke dazu stossen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Oktober 2010)

21:30 ist für mich deutlich zu spät. Muss früh raus.


----------



## SeTa (26. Oktober 2010)

naja kommt alles auf die geschwindigkeit an....
20 km würd ich als klein definieren


----------



## musikfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

Da ich ebenfalls früh raus muss wollen wa das den nich uffs WE verschieben oder so den ich denke das es zeitlich da bestimmt bessa passen würde oder?! 

@ SeTa müssen ja auch kein(e) rekord(e) brechen oder so aba wäre interessant ma magdeburgs "Heitzer" kennen zu lernen


----------



## SiD67 (26. Oktober 2010)

Trog = http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...672716&spn=0.024552,0.055189&t=h&z=14&iwloc=A   oder?



aso hohenwarthe ok mein fehler^^


----------



## Outliner (26. Oktober 2010)

geht nun heute abend was ab 21.30?


----------



## luk! (26. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung.

Ich bin 21.30 an der Herrenkrugfußgängerbrücke und bereit für eine kleine Runde. Zumindest wenn ich dann nicht alleine dort stehe.


----------



## Outliner (26. Oktober 2010)

ich schliesse erst um 2130 den laden zu und bis zum herrenkrug in null minuten hmm.
2200 waere ok.
gib mal bescheid nicht dass ich umsomst hetze...bin aus reform ist ja auch schon ein stueck...


----------



## luk! (26. Oktober 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> ich schliesse erst um 2130 den laden zu und bis zum herrenkrug in null minuten hmm.



Fertig machen zum Beamen!

Naja, ich fand zwar 21.30 schon recht spät, aber wenn ich weiß, dass noch jemand dabei ist, ok. Dann also 22.00 an der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (27. Oktober 2010)

ich gurke damit eigentlich nur in magdeburg rum. weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. keine zeit oder die kohle fehlt.


----------



## musikfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

also was haltet ihr den vom jetzigen WE oder so also ich hätte zeit und bock sowieso auf biken 

@ Outliner von wo genau Reform kommste den ich wohne auch in reform  vielleicht kennt man sich ja vom sehen oder so 

ansonsten schönen tag euch noch


----------



## assistulle (27. Oktober 2010)

fahre samstag mit noch dreien nach thale........wenn interesse besteht meldn


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

mit was fahrt ihr? zug?

@MatzeMD: Kommst Du auch mit?


----------



## assistulle (27. Oktober 2010)

wolltn eig mit auto fahrn


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

das heißt das Auto ist voll?

OK vielleicht finden sich ja nochn paar die ich dann mitnehmen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (27. Oktober 2010)

muss am samstag bis 16 uhr arbeiten


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

was isn mit duderino....?


----------



## assistulle (27. Oktober 2010)

also einen platz hättch im auto noch frei wird dann zwarn bischen eng abers wird schon gehn


----------



## El Duderino (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab keine zeit Am Samstag. Zumindest tagsüber.

Gruss Basti


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

und wie kriegste die räder da rein wenn wir 4 schon drin sitzen? was hastn du fürn auto?


----------



## MoinDigga (27. Oktober 2010)

Nen Schützenpanzer


----------



## El Duderino (27. Oktober 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> und wie kriegste die räder da rein wenn wir 4 schon drin sitzen? was hastn du fürn auto?



Das hat er nicht geschrieben....


Nissan Micra mit Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2010)

Was is das fürn Hänger?

Naja zur Not fahr ich dann halt selbst....


----------



## Outliner (27. Oktober 2010)

musikfreak schrieb:


> @ Outliner von wo genau Reform


alt reform.mein viertel,meine strasse,mein block.


----------



## assistulle (28. Oktober 2010)

zwei typen fahrn in nem andern auto......un drei typen plus drei bikes in nem a3 mit heckträger dürfte ya wohl gehn.....
aber von mir aus kannste auch alleine fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (3. November 2010)

Wer kommt heute Abend mit? lustige Stadtrundfahrt (CM)?


----------



## SeTa (3. November 2010)

stadtrundfahrt?
so wie in der stadt? oder eher wie rund herum?


----------



## musikfreak (3. November 2010)

also ich denke ich bin auch ma wieder am start war ja schon lange nich mehr ich hoffe nur es lohnt sich weil so kalt ises ja ja nich also bis heute abend den würde ich sagen 

peace..


----------



## musikfreak (3. November 2010)

sagt ma wie sieht das eigentlich aus ich überlege seit ner woche ca. ma nach winterberg zufahren.. war schon wer da von euch und wie ises da den so nen kumpel meinte gibt schon diverse "krasse" abschnitte würde gerne ma weitere erfahrungen hören/ lesen schonma danke im vorraus


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. November 2010)

schau dir einfach auf deren hompage die videos an... bissl google eigenintiative

allgemein gilt: winterberg is geil!


----------



## MoinDigga (3. November 2010)

war noch am überlegen ob ich heute abend mitkomme... aber nach dem regenschauer gerade... neeeeee. is mir dann doch zu feucht.
ich wart lieber auf den schnee


----------



## assistulle (3. November 2010)

@musikfreak.........fällt dir ja zu nem top zeitpunkt ein jetz wo die sasion vorbei is


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. November 2010)

nächstes jahr fahren wir definitiv wieder!
Willingen free(ich nenns mal "cross") macht auch sau fun
liegen beide 30 min auseinander...


----------



## r0ckZ (3. November 2010)

musikfreak schrieb:


> sagt ma wie sieht das eigentlich aus ich überlege seit ner woche ca. ma nach winterberg zufahren.. war schon wer da von euch und wie ises da den so nen kumpel meinte gibt schon diverse "krasse" abschnitte würde gerne ma weitere erfahrungen hören/ lesen schonma danke im vorraus


in winterberg is für jeden was dabei. man kann sich gut rantasten, viel ausprobieren und dennoch die sau rauslassen. egal ob racen, springen, driften, droppen blablabla... alles extrem professionell aufgezogen. vor allem um auf alle fahrer einzugehen.
ich war mit farradfara und brokenarms da und trotz sehr unterschiedlicher fachtechnikleveln hatten alle ihren spaß. lag auch daran, dass der park so gut wie leer war.
willingen sieht da schon anders aus - entweder ziemlich krass oder ziemlich einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (3. November 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute Abend mit? lustige Stadtrundfahrt (CM)?


drei(3!) leute...regen,pff.wart ihr alle fussnägel lackieren oder was?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. November 2010)

ihr wart echt zu dritt unterwegs? scheiß°.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. November 2010)

Hi,

hab grade gemerkt, dass auch in Magdeburg welche von euch unterwegs sind. Mich hats zum Studieren hier verschlagen.

Wo fahrt ihr denn meistens? Ich bin relativ oft im Nordwesten unterwegs, also Richtung Irxleben und dahinter, da kann man relativ gut fahren,ist halt nicht soooo anspruchsvoll.

Wenn die Tage endlich mal meine neue Beleuchtung eintrifft, wär ich nicht abgeneigt, mal bei euch mitzufahren, insofern ihr nichts dagegen habt. Müsst nur mal Bescheid geben, wann und wo und ob Enduro oder CC-Rad angebracht ist.

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## Akira (29. November 2010)

Versuchen wir es diesen Mittwoch ein weiteres mal?
Wir brauchen 15 o. mehr Leute, nicht nur 3


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

wann, wo, was?
hab bis 19:15 in der Uni zu tun, aber wäre danach evtl bei ner kleinen Runde dabei.
Klein, weil meine Wetterstation -9°C als Tageshöchsttemperatur für Mittwoch angibt  .

gruß,
Jonas


----------



## Akira (29. November 2010)

Was: Critical Mass
Wann: 19Uhr
Wo: Sternbrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. November 2010)

für Critical Mass wurden irgendwann mal Flyer an der Uni verteilt, fand das nicht so ansprechend. Da wurde dazu aufgerufen, zu hunderten mit dem Fahrrad den Verkehr zu blockieren (also nicht ne große Radtour durch die Stadt, sondern Fahren mit dem bewussten Ziel, absichtlich als Verkehrshindernis zu gelten), weiß nicht, was das bringen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich mal über den Sinn aufklären.

Soll das am Mittwoch wieder so ne Veranstaltung in der Art werden?


----------



## SeTa (29. November 2010)

@ Jonas: den sinn habe ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden.... nichtmal nach halbstündiger internetrecherche... aber vll kann mich ja auch jmd aufklären warum man die sache so angeht und nicht anders.
werde mir das ganze aber auf jeden fall am mittwoch mal angucken.
vll hat dann ja doch jmd spontan lust auf ne kleine gemütliche runde.... dein argument für klein kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen zumal die tageshöchsttemperatur von -9° wohl um 19 uhr nicht mehr ganz aktuell sein wird.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (29. November 2010)

So wie ich Critical Mass verstehe, geht es *nicht *darum den Verkehr zu blockieren, im Gegenteil, man zeigt das man zum Verkehr dazugehört. 

Also ich bin diese Mittwoch dabei. Wenn es kalt wird/ist, zieht man sich halt warm an


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. November 2010)

Sashman2k schrieb:


> Also ich bin diese Mittwoch dabei. Wenn es kalt wird/ist, zieht man sich halt warm an



Bei dem Thema darf man folgendes nicht vergessen : So wie ich das verstehe ist Critical Mass eine Öffentliche Veranstaltung, oder? 
D.h. wenn man da mit nem Facewarmer oder Buff aufkreuzt verstößt das gegen §17a VersG und man wird eingelocht .
Wird doch nen kalter Abend


----------



## Akira (30. November 2010)

also ne öffentliche Veranstaltung ist das sicher nicht

ist ja eher ein zufälliges Treffen der Radfahrer

aber macht euch doch nicht so viele Gedanken
das soll keine Trainingsfahrt sein

und muss alles Sinn ergeben?


----------



## SeTa (30. November 2010)

also wenn ich etwas mache um ein statement abzugeben muss es auf jeden fall sinn machen.... ich lass mich überraschen.
wieviele leute sind denn sicher dabei?


----------



## Akira (1. Dezember 2010)

das wird wohl wieder eine Überraschung werden
ich hoffe nur genug

-17° gefühlte Temp
das wird interessant


----------



## MoinDigga (1. Dezember 2010)

noch kein plan ob ich heut abend mein rad wieder in schuss bekommen, wenn ja bin ich dabei.-->es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung


----------



## Outliner (1. Dezember 2010)

so wie es aussieht kann ich heute nicht.


----------



## SeTa (1. Dezember 2010)

bei dem schnee klink ich mich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (1. Dezember 2010)

Weichei ^^

ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg
bis 19:15 warte ich
danach fahr ich wieder heim


----------



## Akira (1. Dezember 2010)

ok 4 Leute waren es

aber ich muss zugeben, bei dem Wetter macht das echt kein Spass


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

sorry dass ich nicht da war, wollte eigentlich kommen, aber da ich Mittwochs den ganzen Tag in der Uni zu tun hab, hätt ich mit dem Rad zur ersten Vorlesung um 7 Uhr fahren müssen (einfach keine Zeit es nachher zu holen). 
Da ich nun aber am Dienstag spontan zu einer Party eingeladen wurde, musste dies leider wegen mangelnder Verkehrstüchtigkeit ausfallen .

Nächstes mal dann


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Dezember 2010)

Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde Richtung Trogbrücke?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Dezember 2010)

jo


----------



## SeTa (3. Dezember 2010)

wann?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Dezember 2010)

Zeit ist mir egal, bin für alles offen. Schlagt was vor.


----------



## MoinDigga (3. Dezember 2010)

"nightride"? kann ja schon um 17:00 oder so losgehen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (4. Dezember 2010)

Gegen einen Nightride habe ich zwar nichts, aber meine Akkus machen bei den Temperaturen nicht mit. Eben war der erste Satz nach knappen 30 Minuten am Ende, und ich musste wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Dezember 2010)

sagt ne zeit und ich bin da, mir egal wie hell oder dunkel


----------



## Jonas-7596 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hat irgendwer von euch Lust, die eig. geplante Runde in richtung Trogbrücke diesen Samstagnachmittag / abend nachzuholen?
Alternativ könnte man die Sache auch auf Sonntag legen, mir egal.

Ich sags schon mal vorweg: sollte es regnen, bleibe ich zu Hause, hab grad ne Erkältung hinter mir und keinen Bock auf ne neue .


----------



## ziege1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo bike freunde aus magdeburg und umgebung  

ich komme aus burg ca 25 km von magdeburg entfernt und würde gern in nächster zeit mal ne runde drehen vieleicht im umkreis von heyrothsberge (trogbrücke)

also wer am wochenende lust und zeit hat kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## MoinDigga (11. Dezember 2010)

so ein shit wetter.... soll es morgen eigentlich besser werden?


----------



## musikfreak (21. Dezember 2010)

guten abend,

sagt ma ich würde gerne zur nächsten Saison meine Gabel tauschen gegen ne Doppelbrücke eventuell mit kleinem aufpreis hätte jemand zufällig interesse oder sogar eine da 

meine wäre ne Marzocchi 55R mit 160mm 20QR Achse hat nich wirklich gebrauchsspuren und ist technisch natürlich einwandfrei wäre schön ne antwort zu bekommen


----------



## SiD67 (22. Dezember 2010)

musikfreak schrieb:


> guten abend,
> 
> sagt ma ich würde gerne zur nächsten Saison meine Gabel tauschen gegen ne Doppelbrücke eventuell mit kleinem aufpreis hätte jemand zufällig interesse oder sogar eine da
> 
> meine wäre ne Marzocchi 55R mit 160mm 20QR Achse hat nich wirklich gebrauchsspuren und ist technisch natürlich einwandfrei wäre schön ne antwort zu bekommen



hm... noch keine bilder vom neuen rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musikfreak (22. Dezember 2010)

:-( ich weiss ich weiss eigentlich traurig ja aba kommz noch wenn es wieder schick is hehe


----------



## musikfreak (22. Dezember 2010)

gibts den hier niemand mit ner gabel!? :-( würde mich dich schwer wundern oder machta grad winterschlaf


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Dezember 2010)

in nen coiler kommt keine DC, lass deine drin.


----------



## musikfreak (23. Dezember 2010)

gibts dafür technische einwände oder wie?!


----------



## El Duderino (23. Dezember 2010)

musikfreak schrieb:


> gibts dafür technische einwände oder wie?!



Für Fahrten zur Eisdiele sicherlich nicht. Sollte das Rad entsprechend dem Einsatzprofil einer DC Gabel bewegt werden....JA.


----------



## SiD67 (10. Januar 2011)

so meine Versicherung hat gezahlt, hat jemand was zu verkaufen?

ich such mir schon gut eine Woche ein Wolf...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Januar 2011)

naja mach 2 jahre draus und du weißt wie lange ich gesucht hab bis ich meinen traumrahmen gefunden hatte


----------



## SiD67 (10. Januar 2011)

2jahre.... vorher werde ich fett, hässlich, depressiv und sterbe an Langeweile

drückt mir die Daumen, wenn alles glatt geht kriege ich Mittwoch ein 3jahre altes Giant Worldcup Fully an dem ich nicht all zu viel ändern muss

aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand was los werden will, einfach mal anbieten


----------



## SiD67 (12. Januar 2011)

so ich habs^^

kann mir jemand beim dämpfersetup behilflich sein bzw. hat ne dämpferpumpe?

erfahr ich das aus dem datenblatt des dämpfers wieviel psi bei welchem fahrrergewicht da rein müssen?

Marzocchi Bomber Air und Manitou Swinger Air müssten angepasst werden


----------



## MoinDigga (12. Januar 2011)

ick hab ne dämpferpumpe. 
lande aber erst am freitag abend wieder in md.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (12. Januar 2011)

Einfach die Bedienungsanleitung lesen, da steht oft eig schon alles drin.

Die Feinabstimmung macht man dann eh nach Schnauze.


----------



## SiD67 (12. Januar 2011)

dann versuch ich mal raus zu kriegen welche modelle das sind


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Januar 2011)

geh zu rad der stad magdeburg und lass dir helfen, wenn man 0 plan hat, sollte man nicht(viel) an luft federungssystemen rumstellen


----------



## SiD67 (12. Januar 2011)

kost dann bestimmt wieder nen zwanni oder


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Januar 2011)

wenn du ganz lieb bitte bitte sagst nicht.^^ ne die sind echt kulant. Bin selber oft da.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> so ich habs^^
> 
> kann mir jemand beim dämpfersetup behilflich sein bzw. hat ne dämpferpumpe?
> 
> ...


Allgemein: Fahrergewicht x 1,87 psi


----------



## SiD67 (13. Januar 2011)

danke für den Tipp, werde morgen Rad der Stadt aufsuchen^^

es schaut so aus als würden wir Sonntag besseres Wetter kriegen http://www.accuweather.com/de/de/sachsen-anhalt/magdeburg/details4.aspx würden sich Leute für eine Tour finden oder kommt man wegen dem Wasser nirgends durch?


----------



## Metal-Shot.de (13. Januar 2011)

Oh.. ich hab übersehen, dass es nen MD-Tread gibt.
Hab grade nen Tread erstellt, da ich ein Model aus MD suche. schaut da bitte mal rein, vielleicht findet sich ja wer =)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502105


----------



## El Duderino (13. Januar 2011)

Metal-Shot.de schrieb:


> Oh.. ich hab übersehen, dass es nen MD-Tread gibt.
> Hab grade nen Tread erstellt, da ich ein Model aus MD suche. schaut da bitte mal rein, vielleicht findet sich ja wer =)
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502105



Kenn deine Seite schon länger, Hut ab.
Meine Cam liegt leider mehr in der Ecke als in meiner Hand.....

In der Maybachstrasse warst du schon? Da tummeln sich bei gutem Wetter recht viele Fahrer die auch das eine oder andere können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (13. Januar 2011)

darf man fragen was da in der Maybachstrasse genau ist?


----------



## El Duderino (13. Januar 2011)

Grösstenteils linear ausgerichtete Anhäufungen von Erdreich.

Andere nennen es M-Trails.


----------



## SiD67 (13. Januar 2011)

grrr jetzt hab ich das falsche bike dafür...

auf der nächsten CM kopieren wir mal dein Hirn, wer weiß was da noch so alles drin ist


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Januar 2011)

sprengt dein speicher...


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Allgemein: Fahrergewicht x 1,87 psi



bloß nich dran halten

hab hier noch ne neue dämpferpumpe liegen, würd ich fürn 10er abgeben.

wie siehts jetzt außerhalb mds aus? schnee und eis liegt noch?


----------



## Outliner (14. Januar 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie siehts jetzt außerhalb mds aus? schnee und eis liegt noch?


sehr vereinzelte flecken bis gar nix.allerdings sackst du mit schmalen winterpellen gnadenlos ein,der frost geht langsam aus dem boden raus.
->ich hoffe es wird wieder frostig,dieses muschiwetter nervt.das tun die snow stud zwar auch,aber dann weiss ich wenigstens warum ich mich so abquäle.
zum thema treff,und weils ja schon öfters aufkam:bin ich nicht abgeneigt,bei interesse könnte man bei zum beispiel mir auch mit bike anreisen.ich muss nur endlich mal meinen keller unterhalb des "öffentlichen bereiches" aufräumen,dann kann man seinen liebling für die dauer des palavers absolut! sicher abstellen.
wäre in altreform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musikfreak (14. Januar 2011)

also wegen schnee kann ich mich ebenfalls nich beklagen fahre wieder seit 5 tagen regelmässig und is einwandfrei bzw. schliesse ich mich outliner an seeeeeeehrrr wenig bis gar nichts


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Januar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> sehr vereinzelte flecken bis gar nix.allerdings sackst du mit schmalen winterpellen gnadenlos ein,der frost geht langsam aus dem boden raus.
> ->ich hoffe es wird wieder frostig,dieses muschiwetter nervt.das tun die snow stud zwar auch,aber dann weiss ich wenigstens warum ich mich so abquäle.


also noch nix für crosserreifen


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> bloß nich dran halten
> 
> hab hier noch ne neue dämpferpumpe liegen, würd ich fürn 10er abgeben.
> 
> wie siehts jetzt außerhalb mds aus? schnee und eis liegt noch?


O.K. habe ich im Internet auf einer Technikseite gefunden. Mich interessiert auch brennend wie der richtige Druck für das zGG sein muss.
Gib mir bitte doch mal einen Tipp, mein zGG sind 118 kg. Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Januar 2011)

kommt doch aufs dämpferelement drauf an. da hat jedes eine andere charakteristik.
meine gabel beispielsweise brauch für meine 90kg nur 6 bar, mein dämpfer aber 18.

du kennst doch die komponente (namen ..). google jeweils nach den drücken oder guck ins handbuch, wenn dus noch hast

federelementabstimmung ist kein hexenwerk, wenn man sich ein bisschen beliest


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (14. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre meinen Swinger 3Way (200x57) mit 9 Bar. Hab da so 30% Sag. Fahrbereit wiege ich so um die 80Kg...

Meine Winterreifen habe ich erstmal wieder abgebaut, es ist so gut wie kein Eis mehr da. Und im Schlamm taugen die nicht wirklich.


----------



## SiD67 (14. Januar 2011)

also Mädels... wie schauts aus, jemand bock auf ne Tour Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## itchyp (14. Januar 2011)

ich wäre wohl dabei...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (14. Januar 2011)

Morgen wäre ich dabei. Bin gerade ne schöne Runde durch MD gefahren. Leider kommt man durch den Stadtpark schon nicht mehr durch.


----------



## SiD67 (15. Januar 2011)

so ich werfe dann jetzt gleich eine Waschmaschine in ein Polo und dann kann es meinet wegen 13:30 - 14 Uhr los gehen wenn jemand Lust hat, ich hab nur kein Plan wohin und wo lang ^^


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Januar 2011)

Bin schon durch für heute.
Der Weinberg war nur noch von einer Seite zu erreichen, das Wasser hat sich ordentlich breit gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (15. Januar 2011)

hm... sonst noch jemand und wo zum Henker haben wir hier einen Weinberg?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hab heut leider schon was vor, wär aber morgen dabei, falls du da noch bock haben solltest

Edit: Nightride wär aber heut Abend trotzdem drin . . .


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Januar 2011)

Der Weinberg ist bei Hohenwarthe.


----------



## SiD67 (15. Januar 2011)

Nightride... der Schalter von mein Frontscheinwerfer hat ne Macke, geht nach 5 Sekunden wieder aus

morgen ginge auch, kann sich ja mal jemand über die strecke Gedanken machen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Januar 2011)

Joa . . . Streckenplanung. . . sieht bei mir immer so aus: einfach drauf los fahren und wenn ich keinen bock mehr habe, gps anwerfen und rückweg anzeigen lassen 

Also in Richtung Irxleben und dahinter lässts sich recht gut fahren, alternative wäre natürlich Richtung Trogbrücke/Hohenwarte.
Wohne hier noch nicht so lange, ihr kennt euch doch bestimmt besser aus .

Wann solls denn losgehen? Früher Nachmittag denk ich mal. Treffpunkt?

Fragen über Fragen . . .


----------



## itchyp (15. Januar 2011)

Irxleben is auf jedenfall leicht hügelig.wann treffn wir uns wo? Der superdude is nich dabei?


----------



## SiD67 (15. Januar 2011)

treffen...

ich bin hier http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Zollstra%C3%9Fe,+Magdeburg&sll=52.148132,11.564999&sspn=0.079633,0.20153&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Zollstra%C3%9Fe,+39114+Magdeburg,+Sachsen-Anhalt&t=h&z=16

wo seid ihr und was wär den so für alle der bestmöglich zu erreichende startpunkt?  irxleben oder Trogbrücke/Hohenwarte?

wenn ich davon aus gehe das ich gegen 12 geweckt werde kann es von mir aus gegen 14uhr oder 13:30 los gehen, wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin am anderen Ende der Stadt, aber bin ja mobil.
Treffpunkt müsste man vom Ziel abhängig machen, Richtung Trogbrücke muss man ja durch Neustädter Feld, Richtung Irxleben gehts ja eher durch Alt-Olvenstedt.
Aber ich denke, irgendwas in Uni-Nähe müsste für alle ganz gut erreichbar sein.

Wenns gen Irxleben gehen soll: wirklich sehr viel Überblick habe ich über die Wege nicht, liegt daran, dass ich immer einfach nur drauf los fahre, ohne nen bestimmtes Ziel zu haben. Man kommt aber auch so gut zurecht.


Edit: solange nichts anderes abgsprochen wird, würde ich als Treffpunkt 14Uhr Campus-Tower vorschlagen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (16. Januar 2011)

Ich war gerade bei der alten Ziegelei. Leider ist das ganze nicht wirklich fahrbar. Der Schlamm war teilweise sehr tief, unten steht das Wasser mehrere Zentimeter hoch. Mit meinen Reifen (Rocket Ron) war da nix zu machen.

Die Feldwege rund um Irxleben bieten ein ähnliches Bild, sind aber fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Januar 2011)

Dann wohl doch eher Richtung Irxleben.
Als Treffpunkt würde sich da auch das KH Olvenstedt anbieten, aber solange keine Rückmeldung von euch da ist, lassen wirs beim provisorischen Treffpunkt Campus-Tower.

Wird dann ja ne lustige Schlammschlacht : Fat Albert+keine Kotbleche= ganzkörperflecktarn


----------



## SiD67 (16. Januar 2011)

moin,

ok ich versuch gegen 14uhr am tower zu sein, bis dann

alles weitere dann da...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Januar 2011)

jo, werde mich auch bald auf den weg machen, bis gleich


Das mit der Tour am Dienstag fällt wohl ins Wasser. . . meine Wetterstation zeigt für den ganzen Tag Regen an


----------



## SiD67 (17. Januar 2011)

oha...  na gut. Ich habe vorhin erst mal festgestellt, dass mein Hinterrad platt ist. Ist wohl so ein schleichender Plattfuß, hoffentlich hält die Luft bis nach Buckau, und hoffentlich haben die dann nicht nur den Standardkram da, den man an jeder Ecke kriegt. Oder ich fahr mit der Bahn und nehme mein Hinterrad mit um den Centerlock wieder fest zu kriegen...

Werde mal gucken, was ein anständiger Drehmomentschlüssel kostet, den brauche ich ja eh, wenn ich mir Titanschrauben hole.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (17. Januar 2011)

Das Problem mit dem PlattfuÃ kenn ich, musste gestern auch das letzte StÃ¼ck nach Hause schieben. Bei Hibike hatten sie Handschuhe im Angebot (Fox Sidewinder fÃ¼r nen zwanni, falls noch wer interesse hat), hab mir dann gleich mal nen Paar FR-SchlÃ¤uche mitgeordert, vielleicht sind die ja nen bissl PlattfuÃ-resistenter.

DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel mÃ¼sst so bei 40â¬ liegen, im LadengeschÃ¤ft wahrscheinlich eher 50.

In nÃ¤chster Zeit solls wieder Schneien und Gefrieren, aber wenns Wetter wieder besser ist, bin ich gerne wieder zu ner Tour bereit


----------



## SiD67 (18. Januar 2011)

mal eine doofe frage an alle, welches schloss benutzt ihr?

hab versucht mich schlau zu googlen und man liest dann meistens das das abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 zur zeit das mass der dinge sein soll, nur sind das bei 85cm länge schon mal eben 2,1Kg mehr gewicht im rucksack, da kann ich auch gleich das Kryptonite New York Chain 1210 100cm für 80euro kaufen...

ich glaube nicht das sich die schlösser was nehmen, bei dem einem steht halt kein made in germany drauf, dafür kriegt man aber eine zusatzversicherung...

helft mir mal, ich glaube nicht das ich beim händler objektiv beraten werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Januar 2011)

Habe ein 9 Jahre altes Abus Granit (1350g) und ein dickes Kabelschloss(600g) fürs Vorderrad.
Das sollte zumindest Gelegenheitsdiebe abhalten.

Von Kryptonite hatte ich mal das "New York Lock". Das ist aber, zusammen mit meinem Fahrrad, abhanden gekommen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2011)

ich hab das Abus Bordo 90. das kannst du dir auch an Rahmen hängen (Klettband oder an Flaschenhalterposition) 1200g oder so. ich finds ganz gut und es ist klein. kann also auch mal in die Tasche. Da ich Bitlock's hab brauch ich mir um die Räder weniger sorgen machen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. Januar 2011)

allgemein gilt: wers haben will, der kriegts!
wenn du vor hast mit deinem neuen rad das gleiche zu veranstalten wie mit dem alten, dann hast du nix gelernt


----------



## luk! (18. Januar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich hab das Abus Bordo 90.









brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> allgemein gilt: wers haben will, der kriegts!
> wenn du vor hast mit deinem neuen rad das gleiche zu veranstalten wie mit dem alten, dann hast du nix gelernt


Kennst du Mr.Sicherheit? 

Ich habe eine CityChain 1060, allerdings in 110cm. Sackschwer, aber ganz praktisch, weil die 85cm doch Ã¶fters mal ein wenig kurz sind. AuÃerdem derzeit noch ein Bordo Granit. Anfangs etwas gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig und etwas kurz, aber deutlich leichter und einfacher zu transportieren. Da auch noch etwas gÃ¼nstiger, wÃ¤re das vermutlich meine Wahlâ¦

Allerdings gilt brokenarmsdudes Aussage natÃ¼rlich, sobald das Rad lÃ¤nger irgendwo steht, wird es kritisch, auÃer wenn du es einbetonierst. 
AnschlieÃen und aufhÃ¤ngen wÃ¤re noch eine Variante:


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2011)

na jetzt kommt ja die Erleichterung -_-
ich glaube dann gibts bald eins mit zahlenkombo...
oder hast du da auch wieder ein video, das zeigt wie schnell man das öffnen kann?


----------



## SiD67 (18. Januar 2011)

bin gerade am Bremsbeläge shoppen  

Tr!ckstuff 17,90  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/pbc88d4ecd7942f0eeda764217d2cc67e/s/Trickstuff-Performance-Bremsbelaege-220-S-fuer-XT-bis-03-System-8-Mono-4-The.html
Swissstop 18,49  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p86bd1bd9f4dc627d96e8620358bd4c5c/s/SwissStop-Disc-Bremsbelaege-Hope-M4-Shimano-XT-BR-M755-Grimeca-System8-Sram.html
Kool-Stop 11,49  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/pa2cfd5968ff0efd2cb6b886c82386e23/s/Kool-Stop-Disc-Bremskloetze-fuer-Shimano-XT-Hope-M4-ab-2005-Grimeca.html
EBC ab 12,99  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/pcd97e93765cad157974884cd39d2627c/s/EBC-CFA310-Bremsbelaege-fuer-Shimano-XT-Grimeca-Sys-8.html
Sixpack 9,99  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/pd5d308c873045462be80e6b71b1de752/s/Sixpack-Bremsbelaege-SHIMANO.html
Shimano 10,99  http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p480bd835d7c51dffaf80cb5994960d95/s/Shimano-disc-brake-pads-M03-metal-for-XT-M755.html

fahrt ihr original Beläge oder Alternative und mit welchen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, teuer muss ja nicht immer gut sein


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Januar 2011)

Hi,

zum Thema Schloss: nen Abus Granit X-Plus 54 und nen Kryptonite Kryptolok2 mit Kryptoflex als Verlängerung fürs Vorderrad. Schließe damit aber auch nur mein "billiges" CC/Stadtrad an, das gute Fully befindet sich entweder unterm Arsch oder steht in der Bude . Schließe aber mit der Kombo mein Rad seit 1 Jahr regelmässig an der Uni/am Hassel/wo man sich sonst so rumtreibt auch nachts an und es ist noch da.

Zum Thema Bremsbeläge: Shimano Originalbeläge sollen ja nicht so der Brüller sein, die von Koolstop und Swissstop sollen wohl was taugen. Habe die aber noch nicht selbst getestet .Fahre selber Magura Endurance und am Stadtrad sind immer noch die drin, die beim Kauf dabei waren,müssten gesinterte von Avid sein.

Warst du denn mal in Buckau? Kann man den Laden empfehlen?


----------



## SiD67 (19. Januar 2011)

habs heute leider nur bis zum uniplatz geschaft, meine bank ist da und ich hab beim hinterrad ausbau feststellen dürfen das nicht nur der centerlock lose war sonder auch die kontermutter der nabe, bin dann vonner bank aus direkt mal rüber zu www.zweiradschulz.de.... buckau ist bei dem scheiss wetter soooo weit weg 
zweiradschulz + (centerlock + nabenspiel + flickzeug[3,25]) = 3,25 hat keine 10minuten gedauert... ich werd morgen/nachher wenn meine bessere hälfte vom shoppen zurück ist mal richtung buckau fahrn, ich hatte am sonntag so ein knacken wenn ich den lenker belastet hab, mal gucken wie lange das dauert und was es kostet ^^


----------



## Outliner (19. Januar 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Kann man den Laden empfehlen?


man kann.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Januar 2011)

ich glaube ich tat dies schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bei Zweiradschulz war ich auch schon mal, ist an sich in Ordnung nur hab ich kein Vertrauen in den dortigen Mechaniker, nachdem ich ihm erklÃ¤ren musste, was ne Postmount-Aufnahme ist, nachdem ich ein paar Schrauben fÃ¼r eine solche haben wollte.

Und Sid, sowas wie das Nabenspiel kriegt man doch mit nem Satz gabelschlÃ¼ssel ausm Baumarkt wieder hin, gibts bei Toom ab 7â¬ und du hast ruhe ;-)


----------



## SiD67 (19. Januar 2011)

ich musste eh den Centerlock machen lassen, 40NM Drehmomentschlüssel fehlt irgend wie am Multitool ^^ das mit den Gabelschlüsseln, ich denk man brauch dazu ja mindestens zwei, merk ich mir fürs nächste mal wenn ich Lagerfett da hab und gerade nichts besseres zu tun als meine naben zu überholen





Pegel 6,26m   mal gucken wieviel noch kommt ^^


----------



## MoinDigga (20. Januar 2011)

du arme sau 
du säufst ja mit als einer der ersten ab.


----------



## SiD67 (20. Januar 2011)

so ist das wenn man am tiefsten Punkt Magdeburgs wohnt, der Pegel fällt 6,24m


----------



## Jonas-7596 (20. Januar 2011)

Schon Wasser im Keller? 
Ein Komillitone wohnt auch bei dir in der Ecke, bei dem stehts Wasser schon 30cm drin 

Tauchsieder rein und sich übern Privatschwimmbad freuen


----------



## SiD67 (20. Januar 2011)

jo klar schon rund 3 Tage, die halbe Büchersammlung meiner Freundin ist ab gesoffen...

nicht in der Brühe, wenn du denkst 100 Jahre alte Mauern filtern gut Wasser... vergiss es


----------



## Outliner (20. Januar 2011)

bücher im keller?


----------



## SiD67 (20. Januar 2011)

Jap, kein stauraum dafür inner bude


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo und guten Abend,

kann mir jemand sagen wie es östlich von MD in Richtung Wahlitz mit dem Hochwasser aussieht?
Ich würde da morgen (Sa, 23.01.) über den Klusdammradweg gerne mal hinfahren und den Wald dort erkunden. 
Hat vllt jemand Lust mitzukommen? Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Treffpunkt um 11:00 Uhr am östlichen Ende der Sternbrücke bzw. am Museumsschiff Würtemberg. 
Es wird nichts spektakuläres, nur einfach ´ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (21. Januar 2011)

hättest mal früher was geschrieben hätte man noch gucken fahren können, ich glaub um 11 schaff ich nicht

aber ich ruf mal kumpel an der hat in wahlitz ein haus der müsste das wissen


----------



## SiD67 (21. Januar 2011)

also hab eben die info gekriegt Klusdamm und wahlitzerwald sollen befahrbar sein


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Januar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> also hab eben die info gekriegt Klusdamm und wahlitzerwald sollen befahrbar sein


Danke!
Eher ging leider nicht, es hat sich sehr kurzfristig ergeben, dass ich hier in MD bin. Ist ja eigentlich nicht mein Revier.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2011)

Der Rotehornpark ist/war überschwemmt, da musste ich also einen Umweg über die Anna-Ebert-Brücke machen um auf den Klusdammradweg nach Pechau zu kommen. Leider war dann der Deich östlich von Pechau gesperrt. Kein Wunder, der Umflukanal der Alten Elbe war ja auch übervoll. So ging´s dann eben nicht nach Wahlitz ...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wann ist denn eig. wieder CM? 2.Feb, oder? 
Wollt ja mal versuchen anwesend zu sein. . .


----------



## SiD67 (26. Januar 2011)

schaut so aus, kann nichts gegenteiliges finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Januar 2011)

Dürfen die Deiche an der Elbe / Ehle wieder befahren werden?


----------



## assistulle (28. Januar 2011)

ich denke eher nich


----------



## SiD67 (29. Januar 2011)

****... fast 4 Euro für 4 Unterlegscheiben und die Dinger sind nicht mal aus Titan...

wer kommt den Mittwoch alles zur CM oder will es zumindest versuchen?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich wills versuchen, liege aber im Moment mit irgendner Seuche im Bett.
Denke aber dass ich Mittwoch wieder auf den Beinen bin.
Besonders ärgerlich, da die Post grade eben meine Pacelog geliefert hat, muss das erste Testvideo halt indoor stattfinden . . .


----------



## Akira (1. Februar 2011)

Werd wohl Mittwoch nicht dabei sein. Die letzten Male kam eh keiner, und nochmal warten hab ich kein Bock drauf.
Wenn Frühling ist, kommen hoffentlich wieder mehr Leute.


----------



## musikfreak (2. Februar 2011)

guten morgen liebe gemeinde 

sagt ma weiss hier jemand was man von diesen KS Dämpfer(n) halten kann ein freund will nen fully aufbauen hat aba nich das grosse budget für highend fox,mz etc

schonma danke für relevante antworten


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Februar 2011)

dafür gibts threads in diesem forum, ist hier irrelevant


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. Februar 2011)

Werde heute leider auch nicht dabei sein, bin noch nicht 100% auskuriert . . .


----------



## Outliner (8. Februar 2011)

in der kalten/dunklen jahreszeit ist es ohnehin grenzwertig,sich auf der strasse breitzumachen.so rein sicherheitstechnisch...
aber heute gabs die erste ausfahrt mit kurzfingerhandschuhen-es wird frühling!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (11. Februar 2011)

Wir wollen heute 13 Uhr mal ne runde in die sohlende Berge.
Treffpunkt ist 13 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle der 9 oben in Reform! 

Also wer bock hat,4sind wir schon

Zur CM:
War am 2. Dabei,waren insgesamt 6 Leute,und ein (mein) Scheinwerfer.haben dann einfach ne runde durch den Park gedreht,war auch nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Februar 2011)

Sohlen bei dem Wetter? viel Spass ich leg mich wieder ins Bett...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (11. Februar 2011)

jap.wird bestimmt nich sooo super,aber ich will endlich wieder raus.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Februar 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne ruhige Runde Richtung Trog? Ich möchte so gegen 12:00 losfahren.


----------



## MatzeMD (11. Februar 2011)

nabend allerseits, 
hätte ja lust aber muss aber bis 20.00 uhr arbeiten.
außerdem hab ich zurzeit die kondition eines 95 jährigen.

 gruss der matze


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (11. Februar 2011)

ich will nochmal zeigen dass wir spass hatten

irgendwie haben mir die schoner aber die waden abgeschnürt,null kraft als ich die dranhatte??!deswegen auch so langsam(der letzte)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute im Herrenkrug unterwegs, da waren die Wege auch noch etwas Schlammig.


----------



## El Duderino (11. Februar 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne ruhige Runde Richtung Trog? Ich möchte so gegen 12:00 losfahren.



Abends wär ich eher dabei.....


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (11. Februar 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Herrenkrug unterwegs, da waren die Wege auch noch etwas Schlammig.




ich mach morgen mal nn bild von meinem,das sieht ochn tick schöner aus

und die jacke...meine mutter hat als erstes als ich nach hause kam gerufen:zieh dich draussen aus,alles frisch gewischt!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ich mach morgen mal nn bild von meinem,das sieht ochn tick schöner aus
> 
> und die jacke...meine mutter hat als erstes als ich nach hause kam gerufen:zieh dich draussen aus,alles frisch gewischt!



hab dich ja noch gesehen vor mattbike... sah lustig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (12. Februar 2011)

ahhh,du bist mir da entgegengekommen^^kannten uns noch nicht,kannst dann aber mal mitkommen wennd u willst;P

der laden ist mir suspekt...ich denk jedes mal ich bin im baumarkt gelandet...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Februar 2011)

naja Baumarkt nicht - er bietet Räder mit voll Deore Ausstattung^^
er ist halt eher auf alte Leute und günstige Räder mit tiefen Einstieg spezialisiert.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (12. Februar 2011)

naja wie gesagt,gefallen tut der laden mir nicht...fast wie little john...(aber da sieht man wenigstens was im laden...)


----------



## Outliner (13. Februar 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich zurzeit die kondition eines 95 jährigen


du bist nicht allein...ist echt zum kotzen,es wird immer schlimmer.
wird zeit das der frühling kommt.


----------



## MatzeMD (13. Februar 2011)

"außerdem hab ich zurzeit die kondition eines 95 jährigen"

hab ganz schön zugenommen in letzter zeit, wenn ich aus dem fenster gucke könnt ich kotzen. wollte eigentlich in meinem urlaub nächste woche nen paar runden drehen. hoffentlich bleibt der mist nicht liegen.


----------



## 2strick (14. Februar 2011)

habe die frohe kunde zu berichten, dass der kleine pfad am *funkturm (sohlener berge)* wieder frei ist. hier versperrte bis samstag ein umgefallener baum die freie fahrt  
... war das eine qual per fuchsschwanz 








der trampelpfad hat sicherlich noch mehr potential (für magdeburger verhältnisse) - netter schlängelpart mit leichtem gefälle ... einfach mal hier schauen: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11755


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Da waren ir unter anderem auch,mit wegsperre


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Februar 2011)

jo is ne ganz coole location da "oben"


----------



## SiD67 (14. Februar 2011)

jo fand es auch gut, ist der Boden gefroren oder wie ist die Textur?

welche Reifen seid ihr gefahren?


...hab mein Schaltwerksproblem gelöst, mag jemand die Tage mit nach Sohlen kommen, möchte die Steigfähigkeit im ersten Gang bei 2bar Luft der Nobbys testen


----------



## MatzeMD (14. Februar 2011)

Würde mitkommen hab Urlaub. Wohn ja bei dir um die Ecke. 
Gruß der Matze


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Klar;P

Aber erst am we,meine neuen bremsen kommen morgen oder übermorgen...Formula Mega...


----------



## 2strick (14. Februar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> jo fand es auch gut, ist der Boden gefroren oder wie ist die Textur?
> 
> welche Reifen seid ihr gefahren?
> 
> ...


----------



## assistulle (14. Februar 2011)

@strick: wie dat ding is weg ich dachte ihr wolltet n north shore brücke hinbauen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Also am Freitag war es sehr schlammig.kaum voran gekommen


----------



## 2strick (14. Februar 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> @strick: wie dat ding is weg ich dachte ihr wolltet n north shore brücke hinbauen




glaub nicht, dass die mühe dort lohnt ... über die 1.kurve (gleich nach anfahrt "hang") noch'n ordentl.drop & den rest schön ausfahren, dat sollte reichen !


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Alsoihr scheint euch dort besser auszukennen...

Hat wer am samstag Lust?muss ja die bremsen einweihn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2strick (14. Februar 2011)

ma schauen ... hängt vom wetter & material ab - hinterrad macht seltsame geräusche, die noch nicht genauer identifiziert werden konnten.


----------



## MatzeMD (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich hätte Lust. Wahr noch nie dort. Kenne es bloß von Erzählungen und Bildern.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (14. Februar 2011)

War auch noch nie dort, hört sich aber gut an.
Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## assistulle (14. Februar 2011)

ungünstiger weise reicht das da nich zum bremsen testen aus.........es sei denn fürne ne schöne stempelbremse


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Ich wAr noch nie woanders ausser fourcrossen

Ist nur um mal zu gucken mit druckpunktverstellung etc


----------



## MatzeMD (14. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch dieses Jahr das erste mal in nen Bikepark. Bin mit dem Rad noch nie weiter als hohenwarthe oder schönebeck gekommen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habeins auch erst im Januar zusammengebaut ...
Werden seitdem sicherlich auch schon einige in buckau und in der stdt gesehn haben


----------



## SiD67 (15. Februar 2011)

Also Samstag? Treffpunkt http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=magdeburg+reform&aq=&sll=52.12098,11.66001&sspn=0.007325,0.015857&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Reform+Magdeburg,+Sachsen-Anhalt&ll=52.093545,11.62074&spn=0.001832,0.003964&t=h&z=18 Endstelle Linie 9 bei Reform? 12:30 - 13:00 Uhr? Früher geht bei mir nicht, hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich diesen scheiß Anstieg auf der Leipziger hasse


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Februar 2011)

Samstag ist ok. Können ja zusammen fahren. 

Werde mir das morgen schon mal dort anschauen. Hab Langeweile und Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr.

Aber der Rückweg auf der Leipziger ist um so besser ;-).

Gruss der Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (15. Februar 2011)

den Rückweg haben wir bis jetzt immer über Buckau gemacht

wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt wird das Samstag ******* kalt aber warten wir mal ab


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Februar 2011)

Solange es nicht schneit oder regnet wird es schon gehen. Der Wetterbericht ändert sich doch so wie so jeden Tag.
Am besten aus dem Fenster schauen und ueberlegen ob man vor die Tür will.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2011)

Treffpunkt Reform?! ich fahre doch nicht aus Salbke da hoch um wieder zurück zu fahren^^
ich glaube auch dass ich das zeitlich gar nicht einrichten kann... ich muss um 14:00 hier los zum Fotoshooting...


----------



## SiD67 (15. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Reform?! ich fahre doch nicht aus Salbke da hoch um wieder zurück zu fahren^^
> ich glaube auch dass ich das zeitlich gar nicht einrichten kann... ich muss um 14:00 hier los zum Fotoshooting...



dann leg dir halt mal ein Porsche zu, Diplomatenkennzeichen leih ich dir dann... dann klappt es auch mit der Zeit


----------



## assistulle (15. Februar 2011)

un wo solls dann hingehn


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würd sagen am Flugplatz vorbei immer richtung Funkturm

An der Haltestelle treffen wir uns auch immer...

Ich werd 3-4 Leute mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2011)

also ich fahre immer von Salbke aus los. Bei dem Lidl bei dem ihr auch wart, ist ein kleiner weg hinten der an gärten lang führt. dann kommt man erst mal in die Sohlener Berge und kann dann übersetzen zum Funkturm


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre am Bahnhof Südost aus Richtung Stadt rechts abgebogen. Da ist doch wenn ich mich nicht irre auch der Lidl den du meinst.


----------



## SiD67 (15. Februar 2011)

hm... wir haben ja noch etwas mehr mal 4 Tage um das zu klären ^^


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Februar 2011)

Also wir waren nach Sohlen bei einem Lidl,die fanden uns wohl lustig,so schlammbespritztalso ich weiss beide Richtungen den weg (mittlerweile) aber ich denke von Reform aus macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## assistulle (15. Februar 2011)

is dann der plan am funkturm rumzugurkn oder siehts eher nachner rundfahrt aus


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ab dem Funkturm immer munter drauflos gefahren
Also falls sich jemand dort auskennt oder noch weiter weiss...


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn es eine Rundfahrt wird Spann ich mir nen  paar Schlittenhunde  vors Rad. Diese scheiß orginalreifen von specialized kleben am Boden wie Patex.


----------



## assistulle (15. Februar 2011)

das einzige was für dieses gelände halbwegs tauglich is wär mein slopestyler darum frag ich.......am funkturm n kicker bauen un n bischen atz habn würde gehn aber keine tour über 4 stunden


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn sich fürs rumspring genug Leute finden, kein Problemsind halt auch 12km(?) bis dahin,ich würds mir mimt slopestyler nich antun
Kommt auch aufs Wetter an,letztes mal hat nur das dreckig machen Spaß gemacht, weil beim Rest Schritttempo und ständiges durchdrehen der reifeb angesagt war.wenn's trocken ist würd ich auch länger und ausgiebiger da rumfahren.


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Februar 2011)

Werden wir ja sehen wer am Ende auftaucht. Mit meinem Big Hit werde ich auch ganz gemütlich hinfahren. Werd mir erst Anfang März nen neuen Satz reifen zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (17. Februar 2011)

ich muss mal meine Wicked Wills antesten...wäre also evtl. auch dabei aber ich muss erst sehen ob ichs zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## SiD67 (18. Februar 2011)

so Mädels gleich ist Freitag ^^ 

wie schaut es aus, wer denkt das er es schafft und wo treffen?

ich fahr vom Werder los, also Zollhaus, durch den Stadtpark über Sternbrücke...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Februar 2011)

Würde mich auch anschließen. Wollen wir ab Sternbrücke zusammen hinfahren, SiD67?


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn meine Rückenschmerzen nicht besser werden komme ich nicht mit. 2x 800er ibuprofen und voltaren Salbe bringen keine Besserung. Und die ganze Nacht nichts in der Glotze.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Februar 2011)

Moin, ich bin ab heute Abend wieder in MD und würde morgen/Samstag eine Tour fahren. Mein Vorschlag wäre 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr Sternbrücke und gucken was in Richtung Wahlitz geht. Wettervorhersage sieht im Moment recht gut aus.


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Würde mich auch anschließen. Wollen wir ab Sternbrücke zusammen hinfahren, SiD67?



Das ist jetzt für die Sohlentour ja? Also ab Sternbrücke wäre für mich auch optimal....


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, damit ist Sohlen gemeint.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Februar 2011)

Wann wollt ihr nach Sohlen?


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

samstag ab mittag so ca.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag, lies einfach was in den letzten Tagen geschrieben wurde. Komm doch mit uns mit.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Februar 2011)

Also noch nichts konkretes. `ne Uhrzeit hab ich nicht gefunden. 
Und was habt ihr dort vor? Eher FR-lastig? Oder eher tourig? 
Wenn´s so um Null Grad bleibt dürfte der Boden ordentlich fest sein, ansonsten ...


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Ansonsten...... Hat Mutti ordentlich Klamotten zu waschen. ;-)
Ich wahr auch noch nicht da. Schau dir doch mal das vor ein paar Tagen gepostete Video an. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Februar 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Ansonsten...... Hat Mutti ordentlich Klamotten zu waschen. ;-)


Das müsste ich dann wohl selber machen. 


Ich kenne die Sohlener Berge und am Funkturm war ich auch schon. Schöne Trails - wenn´s halbwegs trocken ist.  
Ansonsten schlammig ohne Ende. Den Trail aus dem Video kenne ich leider nicht. 

Aber wann wollt ihr los? Ich habe nach hinten hinaus nicht unbegrenzt Zeit.


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Wir treffen uns zwischen 12.30 und 13.00 an der Endhaltestelle in Reform. Ich denke mal das das heute noch mal ausdiskutiert wird.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Februar 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns zwischen 12.30 und 13.00 an der Endhaltestelle in Reform. Ich denke mal das das heute noch mal ausdiskutiert wird.


Dann werde ich das mal beobachten. 
Allerdings ist mir das eigentlich schon zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Also noch nichts konkretes. `ne Uhrzeit hab ich nicht gefunden.
> Und was habt ihr dort vor? Eher FR-lastig? Oder eher tourig?
> Wenn´s so um Null Grad bleibt dürfte der Boden ordentlich fest sein, ansonsten ...



Also FR kann man da nicht fahren (schön wärs) Maximal würde ich das als Allmountain bezeichnen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich Sa auch gegen Mittag zurück bin. Ich muss nämlich heute mal zu meinen Eltern


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. Februar 2011)

das ist simpelstes crosscountry^^


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

ach stimmt...unter allmountain kam ja noch was^^


----------



## SiD67 (18. Februar 2011)

treffen anner Sternbrücke und dann zusammen weiter, gerne... 

was mich jetzt viel mehr interessiert, ob wir dann nach Reform zur Endstelle der 9 fahren oder wie vorgeschlagen zu diesem Lidl in Buckau... wer war das der da son Trampelpfad ab da kennt?

die 1230 - 1300 Sache ist für mich das frühste was geht, meine Freundin ist Vormittags einkaufen und der hier 

 kriegt um 12 sein Mittagessen, also wird das für mich so oder so schon die reinste hetzerei...


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

"was mich jetzt viel mehr interessiert, ob wir dann nach Reform zur Endstelle der 9 fahren oder wie vorgeschlagen zu diesem Lidl in Buckau... wer war das der da son Trampelpfad ab da kennt?"

das wahr nichtraucher91,


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Kann ja mein Navi mitnehmen, damit wir uns nicht verfahren


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Februar 2011)

Wollen wir uns auf 12:30 an der Sternbrücke einigen? Oder ist das noch zu früh?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> treffen anner Sternbrücke und dann zusammen weiter, gerne...
> 
> was mich jetzt viel mehr interessiert, ob wir dann nach Reform zur Endstelle der 9 fahren oder wie vorgeschlagen zu diesem Lidl in Buckau... wer war das der da son Trampelpfad ab da kennt?



Es ist der Lidl in Salbke, hinterm Engpass 

ich würde euch ja gerne führen, kann aber eben zeitlich nicht. 

Ich hab euch das mal bei Google earth markiert.
WEG zeigt den weg vom Lidl aus. 
WEG2 zeigt wie es hinter der Schranke nach Sohlener Berge weiter geht.
In den Sohlener Bergen kommt ihr sicher selber klar^^
WEG3,1/WEG3,2 zeigen mögliche Ausgangspunkte zum übersetzen zum Funkturm.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## SiD67 (18. Februar 2011)

1230 ist schaffbar nehme ich jetzt mal an


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

die ganze sache auf Sonntag zu verschieben ist nicht möglich oder?

Ich muss morgen leider kurzfristig arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Februar 2011)

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (18. Februar 2011)

Ih schlage vor,von reform aus fahren(den weg weiß ich) und ihr könnt euch 12:30 sternbrücke treffen,dann kommt ihr an die Haltestelle der 9 und trefft euch da mit mir und 1-3 anderen??!an der halte dann gegen 13 Uhr??


Ich wäre maximal geneigt,wenn du das ragley mitnimmst
Hardtails rocken!


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

ich muss mal mein Profil aktualisieren...das Ragley hab ich nämlich verkauft (meine Freundin sagte, ein Enduro reicht)

Mein Bruder hat aber seins noch...allerdings wohnt der ganz woanders und kommt selten her.

also wie gesagt, Morgen werd ich nicht können. Aber vielleicht findet sich für Sonntag nochmal ne kleine Gruppe zusammen?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (18. Februar 2011)

Muss gucken,bisschen Stress wegen Schule.

Wie sieht's jetzt erstmal morgen aus?

Stehen die Treffpunkte 
12:30 sternbrücke
13:00 Reform

??


----------



## MoinDigga (18. Februar 2011)

sonntag würde mir auch besser passen. morgen muss ich nach potsdam.


----------



## itchyp (18. Februar 2011)

ok also zu 2. sind wir schonmal


----------



## MatzeMD (18. Februar 2011)

Entweder komme ich pünktlich zur Sternbrücke oder werde nach Reform gefahren. Mal schauen wann ich aus dem Bett Falle. ;-)


----------



## SiD67 (18. Februar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Muss gucken,bisschen Stress wegen Schule.
> 
> Wie sieht's jetzt erstmal morgen aus?
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, sollte ich 1230 Sternbrücke nicht pünktlich schaffen fahr ich direkt durch nach Reform


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (18. Februar 2011)

Dann sind wir imo 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (18. Februar 2011)

Ob ich morgen mitkomme, entscheide ich nachdem ich aufs Thermometer geguckt habe ;-).  Wenn, dann werd ich in Reform zu euch stoßen

Ach ja, gemeint ist doch bestimmt die Haltestelle Leipziger Chausse, oder?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (18. Februar 2011)

Jo die ist gemeint


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Februar 2011)

Ich werde dann kurz vor 12:30 an der Sternbrücke sein und kurz warten. Das Wetter scheint ja mit -2°C zu passen.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Februar 2011)

Moin, also ich bin nun definitiv ´raus. Zum einen ist mit 12.30 Uhr zu spät und zum anderen mag ich das derzeitige Wetter gar nicht. Viel Spaß trotzdem.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Naja ich werd mal gucken ob jemand in Reform angegurkt kommt
.Jetz Bau ich erstmal hinten ne grosse Scheibe dran


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele es heute werden. Auf den wetterbericht ist aber auch kein Verlass mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Naja so wies aussieht,mindestens 2heisst also dass wir fahren.
Ich Pack dann auch gleich meinen Rucksack mit.


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Meiner ist schon gepackt. Nen paar Krümmel Schnee machen mir nichts aus.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. Februar 2011)

Habe gerade noch nen Service an der Gabel gemacht und fahre dann wie geplant los. Bin echt mal auf den Boden gespannt.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Es kann nur besser als letztes mal werden.knietiefer Schlamm kontra bisschen Schnee aber trockener Boden??!


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Nr. 3, ist auch dabei. ;-) 
Meine Gabel muss ich mir auch irgendwann mal anschauen. Mal schauen wie das bei einer RS domain ist. Hatte sonst bloß marrzocchi.


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Da nehm ich wolhl besser Gummistiefel mit, oder besser meine wathose.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind,meine durolux muss noch abgestimmt werden


----------



## SiD67 (19. Februar 2011)

das doch kein Schnee, das sind nicht mal 2cm...

BRB duschen, Frühstück, etc.    hoffentlich ist meine Freundin pünktlich wieder hier


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

ok, gefrorener Niederschlag


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

denke ich bin auch dabei, 13 Uhr Reform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Ich mach mich jetzt mal in die spur, von nord nach reform dauert ne weile.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Mit nem dh auf alle Fälle
Immer schön bergauf,ich darf immer bergab


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Die Jahreskarte der mvb macht's möglich, grins.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Kriege ich von der Schule,benutz ich aber Nur Wennse Gefahr besteht nass zu werden;D(Schulweg)


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich werd auch mal loseiern . . .


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Werde kurz vor eins in Reform sein


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Februar 2011)

Nachdem das Wetter noch recht ordentlich wurde, bin ich dann doch noch los. Hätte gedacht, dass ich euch in Sohlen zufällig treffe. Bin ca. 13.30 Uhr dort weggefahren. Und von eurer Zeitplanung hättet ihr da ja schon dort sein können. Aber ich habe nur Reiter und Hundeführer getroffen. 

Und ... ich kenne nun den Trail aus dem Video. Der macht Spaß!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Also wir hatten auch spass!waren bis ca 16 Uhr in Sohlen.Matze komnnte nicht so schnell,aber wir sind auch nicht hingerast.

Ist halt Nur blöd,das es immer wieder verdammt steil nach oben geht,also flüssiges fahren kaum möglich...


----------



## SiD67 (19. Februar 2011)

so die bilder sind da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

Hab gar nicht mitbekomm dass du fotos gemacht hast

Sind aber gut geworden


----------



## SiD67 (19. Februar 2011)

jo dafür das es so scheiß kalt an den Fingern ist und man kaum die Cam ruhig halten kann
sind sie nicht schlecht geworden...

wenn es wärmer wird leih ich mir mal eine SLR und das Stativ was ich einer Freundin zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe, dann machen wir mal wirklich scharfe Bilder


----------



## assistulle (19. Februar 2011)

von den kisten muss man weder mit ner slr+stativ n foto machn noch mit sonst irgendwas......fahrt ordentlich fahrrad dann könnt ihr davon fotos machn


----------



## SiD67 (19. Februar 2011)

definiere mal ordentlich


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

Macht euch nichts draus, manche Leute müssen zu alles und jedem ihren Senf dazu geben.


----------



## assistulle (19. Februar 2011)

eben....macht euch nichts draus oder geht in nen land in dem es keine freie meinungsäußerung gibt aber die fotos könnt ihr euch gegenseitig schickn und nicht in nem forum in dem es darum geht fahrrad zu fahrn un nich nur daneben zu stehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

ich erinnere mal een daran dass du hier nicht über räder meckern musst,wenn du selbst nicht mal nen helm hast

ich finde mein rad durchaus schön,auch mit 2 unterswchiedlichen felgen,und die fotos zeigen auch eher den spass den wir heute hatten,und sollen nicht unsere super tollen 5000 euro räder zeigen


----------



## itchyp (19. Februar 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> eben....macht euch nichts draus oder geht in nen land in dem es keine freie meinungsäußerung gibt aber die fotos könnt ihr euch gegenseitig schickn und nicht in nem forum in dem es darum geht fahrrad zu fahrn un nich nur daneben zu stehn



...merkste den Widerspruch? 

(wenn du so auf freie Meinungsäußerung stehst, warum lässt du nicht deren Fotos, Fotos sein)


----------



## assistulle (19. Februar 2011)

ob ich n helm auf hab oder nich is ja wohl mein bier wie man sieht wird das vid trotzdem geschaut.....
dann poste die bilder von deinem bike (ob schön oder nich liegt schließlich im auge des betrachter) auf deiner seite un nich hier....
was den spas betrifft sehe ich zumindest keinen der mich bewegen würde dorthin zu fahrn


----------



## assistulle (19. Februar 2011)

die fotos könnse doch auch hochladn aber da wo sie hingehörn


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2011)

In einem hat er recht in Deutschland darf man seine Meinung nicht frei äußern.
Lasst den einfach sabbern. Ich fand es heute lustig. Wahr nur nen bisschen kalt. Die Fotos gehören halt zur heutigen Ausfahrt und gut is.


----------



## itchyp (19. Februar 2011)

Klar gibts dafür die Gallerien, hast schon recht, andererseits machen son paar Bilder den Kohl oder Thread nicht fett...und wenns aus der Region ist, warum denn nicht - passt ja schließlich.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Februar 2011)

[email protected] entzugserscheinungen 

"wahr"

Adj. wahr
1. so, dass es den Tatsachen oder der Wirklichkeit entspricht eine wahre Behauptung/Geschichte, Ist das auch wirklich wahr?, Wenn unsere BefÃ¼rchtungen wahr werden, ...
2. (geh. â echt) so, wie es sein muss und man sich es wÃ¼nscht wahre Freundschaft/GroÃmut/Liebe
3. regelrecht ein wahres GlÃ¼ck/Wunder, ein wahrer Sturm der EntrÃ¼stung
..., nicht wahr? verwendet am Ende eines Satzes, um auszudrÃ¼cken, dass man Zustimmung erwartet oder erhofft Die Arbeitslosigkeit ist das grÃ¶Ãte Problem, nicht wahr?
etwas wahr machen/wahrmachen etwas in die RealitÃ¤t umsetzen seine Drohungen wahr machen
So wahr ich hier stehe! (umg.) verwendet, um eine Aussage zu bekrÃ¤ftigen Ich habe das Ufo mit eigenen Augen gesehen, so wahr ich hier stehe!
Das ist schon nicht mehr wahr. (umg.) das ist schon so lange her, dass man es nicht mehr glauben kann
Das darf/kann doch nicht wahr sein! (umg.) verwendet, um BestÃ¼rzung oder groÃe Verwunderung auszudrÃ¼cken GetrenntschreibungâR 4.8 Was wahr ist, muss auch wahr bleiben., All ihre TrÃ¤ume sind wahr geworden.

"war"
vergangenheitsform von sein
gestern "war" ich fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Ist das auch wirklich wahr?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Februar 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> ob ich n helm auf hab oder nich is ja wohl mein bier wie man sieht wird das vid trotzdem geschaut.....
> dann poste die bilder von deinem bike (ob schön oder nich liegt schließlich im auge des betrachter) auf deiner seite un nich hier....
> was den spas betrifft sehe ich zumindest keinen der mich bewegen würde dorthin zu fahrn




das hier widerspricht dem,dass du meinst deine meinung äüssern zu dürfen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

interressant, was hier für nen Aufriss veranstaltet wird wegen einem (!) Post mit Bildern.
Es hatte halt keiner ne Kamera dabei, die für Actionfotos geeignet gewesen wäre, daher gibts nur Bilder von der Pause im Wald und dem LIDL-Besuch nach der Tour.
Das heißt aber lange noch nicht, dass die Tour keinen Spaß gemacht hat.

So, genug zu diesem Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinDigga (20. Februar 2011)

so wer interesse hat. 
der itchy und ich fahren heut 12:30 ab sternbrücke nach sohlen.


----------



## musikfreak (20. Februar 2011)

Also das Big Hit hat mir schon vom ersten FOTO gefallen so optisch habs gestern leieder nich geschafft wegen umzug vom kumpel nächste ma komm ich wieder mit hehe


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

genau...12:30...ich fang schon mal langsam an mich fertig zu machen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Wie gerne ich doch wieder mitfahren würde...nächstes Wochenende wieder samstag.


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Februar 2011)

Und??? wie war es heute in Sohlen. Hattet ja Top Wetter.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Hab heute mein Rad abgespritzt,und danach wollte ich rein und nen Lappen holen.wieder raus,da war das ganze Wasser angefrorenalso meiner Meinung nach keine perfekten Bedingungen zum Radfahrn,gerade wegen den eingefrorenen Spurrillen von uns die sicherlich da waren?!

Naja,heute erstmal Rad in den Flur,Heizlüfter davor und erstmal ordentlich sauber gemCht...


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Februar 2011)

Meins steht noch so dreckig da wie gestern. Mal schauen was morgen auf dem weg zur Arbeit noch an Dreck abfällt. Mit unseren Spuren hatten die heute bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Ich Krieg das klingeln von der Bremsscheibe nicht weg;(

Aber am Samstag waren an der Einen Stelle auch fahrrinnen,das war Brim letzten Stück nach der abfahrt,wo ich fast weggerutscht bin


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

Also wir waren echt nur zu zweit aber war trotzdem cool.

Am Funkturm waren wir kurz, da war aber so ne Hundetrainingseinheit, dann sind wir wieder umgedreht und in das gegenüberliegende Trailgebiet gefahren.

Das Wetter war eigentlich optimal, Boden war gefroren. Ich hab nur gemerkt, dass mein Wicked Will wirklich nicht für feuchte Böden geeignet ist. Setzt extrem schnell zu und die Selbstreinigung funktioniert garnicht. Auf trockenem/gefrorenem Boden geht der aber echt gut. Schöner Seitenhalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (20. Februar 2011)

Wir hatten auch so unsere Probleme mit den Reifen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Ich erinnere mich da an paralleles fluchen auf versaute marys und die Speci dinger

Also muddy marys setzen auch sofort zu...zumindest bei mir


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Februar 2011)

Wahr ja auch total klebrig dieser halb gefrorene Boden.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Blöder Schnee...blöder winter.

PRO KLIMAERWAERMUNG


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

Mal mit weniger druck probieren nächstes mal


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Februar 2011)

Musst ja nicht gleich übertreiben, so eine schöne weiße Landschaft ist doch auch was schönes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2011)

Wieviel Druck sollte man denn fahren?2,5 bar?oder sogar noch weniger?(ich hatte auf beiden max Druck,bei 2,35" waren's 3,5 bar bei 2,5" 3 bar,weil man erstma hinfahren muss und ich immer den verschleiss im hinterkopf hab)


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

das Problem bei meinen Wicked Wills ist, dass die extrem breit bauen und ich da mit meiner 23mm Maulbreite Enduro Felge nicht zu wenig Druck dhaben darf, sonst pellt der sich runter bzw. "schwimmt" in Kurven.

Ich hab kein Barometer an der Pumpe und hau immer nur nach Gefühl drauf.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Februar 2011)

och jungens, das is n hügel und ihr macht euch n kopp über reifen -.-
hauptsache es geht vorwärts, dass sich reifen bei matsch zusetzen is normal und denjenigen, der mit nem matschreifen nach sohlen fährt lach ich so lang aus, bis ich vom rad kipp.
nächstes mal komm ich mitm rennrad mit!


----------



## assistulle (20. Februar 2011)

mit 1,5 bar hat man grip ohne ende allerdings fühlt sich das auch leicht merkwürdig an


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> och jungens, das is n hügel und ihr macht euch n kopp über reifen -.-
> hauptsache es geht vorwärts, dass sich reifen bei matsch zusetzen is normal und denjenigen, der mit nem matschreifen nach sohlen fährt lach ich so lang aus, bis ich vom rad kipp.
> nächstes mal komm ich mitm rennrad mit!



Wicked Will ist alles aber kein Matschreifen

Ich such eben was, was man gut trampeln kann aber was auch Grip hat. Fat Albert scheint aber immer noch bester Kompromiss zu sein. 

(Auf dem Hügel da isses wurscht das stimmt aber vorrangig gehts mir darum, dass ich bei Harztouren eben am Hügel nicht absteigen muss)

Übrigens: Nachdem ich heute das Tues von Digga probegefahren hab, hab ich mir heut abend gleich ne Lyrik bestellt. Die Revelation versaut die Geo vom Fritzz, ist zu flach. 

edit: Aber das ist alle OT hier also zurück zum Thema


----------



## Outliner (20. Februar 2011)

bin schon mit kojaks in sohlen rumgerutscht...
fährt eigentlich jemand auch mal montags oder dienstags?weil am wochenende habe ich meistens keine zeit...


----------



## assistulle (20. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> och jungens, das is n hügel und ihr macht euch n kopp über reifen -.-
> hauptsache es geht vorwärts, dass sich reifen bei matsch zusetzen is normal und denjenigen, der mit nem matschreifen nach sohlen fährt lach ich so lang aus, bis ich vom rad kipp.
> nächstes mal komm ich mitm rennrad mit!


das werdch auch machn........


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> bin schon mit kojaks in sohlen rumgerutscht...
> fährt eigentlich jemand auch mal montags oder dienstags?weil am wochenende habe ich meistens keine zeit...



Theoretisch ja aber die Woche is schlecht bei mir...evtl. nächste Woche.


----------



## Outliner (20. Februar 2011)

soll ich jetzt von meinem gepimpten klapprad 1985 in den sohlener bergen erzählen?also bitte...


----------



## El Duderino (20. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> och jungens, das is n hügel und ihr macht euch n kopp über reifen -.-
> hauptsache es geht vorwärts, dass sich reifen bei matsch zusetzen is normal und denjenigen, der mit nem matschreifen nach sohlen fährt lach ich so lang aus, bis ich vom rad kipp.
> nächstes mal komm ich mitm rennrad mit!



Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an einen schmerzfreien Fixiefahrer in Sohlen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (20. Februar 2011)

wenns denn wenigstens weh getan hätte 

in bezug auf zusetzen: muddy marys haben beispielsweise recht gute eigenschaften in der hinsicht, aber wenn man dort eh nur mit max 15kmh rumeiert - wie soll denn da dreck entfernt werden?
wie stellt ihr euch das vor? dass durch die schwerkraft der modder einfach abfällt?

quote: "Die Revelation versaut die Geo vom Fritzz, ist zu flach."
wenn dann zu steil. hätte ich dir auch früher sagen können ..
aber jetzt hat die durolux ja eh der nachwuchs


----------



## itchyp (20. Februar 2011)

Revelation baut zu flach und das macht den Lenkwinkel zu steil, so hätt ich mich ausdrücken sollen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Februar 2011)

musste nen reifen mit höheren stollen nehmen , der verliert den matsch auch schneller, win win situation


----------



## SiD67 (21. Februar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> bin schon mit kojaks in sohlen rumgerutscht...
> fährt eigentlich jemand auch mal montags oder dienstags?weil am wochenende habe ich meistens keine zeit...



Dienstag könnte klappen, um welche zeit?

zum Thema Reifen vs Schlamm... Nobby Nic EVO 2.25 @ 2 bar und man kommt gut die Steigungen hoch

letztens die Runde mit nur 1,5bar auf dem Hinterrad war sehr griffig aber in schnellen Kurven nicht kontrollierbar


----------



## assistulle (21. Februar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> Dienstag könnte klappen, um welche zeit?
> 
> zum Thema Reifen vs Schlamm... Nobby Nic EVO 2.25 @ 2 bar und man kommt gut die Steigungen hoch
> 
> letztens die Runde mit nur 1,5bar auf dem Hinterrad war sehr griffig aber in schnellen Kurven nicht kontrollierbar


 steigungen....wo?
1,5 bar......klausman fährt damit dh rennen und seine ergebnisse sehen nich danach aus als ob das was mit unkontrolliert fahrn zu tun hat


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich da mal "einmischen" darf ... 


assistulle schrieb:


> ob ich n helm auf hab oder nich is ja wohl mein bier


So ganz stimmt das nicht!
Grundsätzlich ist jeder für sich verantwortlich. Allerdings wenn du mit einer Gruppe mitfährst, dann solltest du dich da schon anpassen. Falls du nämlich einmal den Kopf stürzt - das kann auch dir passieren - und du hast keinen Helm auf, dann haben die anderen die A-Karte gezogen. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es einen gibt, der dich liegen lässt. 






zum Thema Reifen: Ich war am Samstag mit dem Smart Sam 2.25" und ca. 2.5bar dort und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## 2strick (21. Februar 2011)

bitte nicht die helmnutzung von assistulle hier ausdiskutieren ... zumal er ja eh beim *biken* einen helm trägt, jedenfalls wenn er mit uns auf achse ist!
zum thema reifen: ich glaube die einsatzgebiete & ansprüche hier gehen doch zu weit auseinander; ich habe mit dem _advantage_ sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, ansonsten für schlamm wohl optimal: _swamp thing_.

@assistulle: hardcore zerrung im knie, seit gestern kann ich garnicht mehr laufen  !


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Februar 2011)

*Die durolux hat der Nachwuchs,nananannananana*


----------



## assistulle (21. Februar 2011)

@torsten: beim geradeaus fahrn halt ich das nur nich für nötig beim dh sieht das dann schon anders aus
@strick: oh man kacke was wird dann aus nächstem samstag........duff hatte wohl recht das es für thale noch zu früh is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Februar 2011)

zu den Reifen: fahre die Kombi Fat Albert vorn und Highroller hinten, vom Grip her gut, aber doch recht anstrengend.

Da bei unserer Tour der Boden nur angefroren war, war das doch etwas "glitschig", aber dennoch problemlos ohne super duper Schlammreifen zu fahren. Im Sommer werd ich da auch mit meinen 1,9er Mountaineer auf dem CC keine Probleme haben.

Zu den Touren unter der Woche: bin momentan in der Prüfungszeit, habe nächste Woche dienstag die letzte Prüfung, danach bin ich auch gerne für Touren unter der Woche bereit.

Wer von euch hätte denn mal Bock auf ne Nachtfahrt? bin ja im moment am Lämple basteln, wird denk ich mal ende der Woche/anfang nächste Woche fertig sein.
Dann kanns wieder losgehen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Februar 2011)

Ich werd diese Woche auch mal die Version 2.0 meiner deolampe basteln...
Also am Wochenende hätt ich Bock dann auch wohl eher Sonntag...


----------



## Outliner (21. Februar 2011)

mann ist das heute kalt!nach einer halben stunde hatte ich die schnauze voll.
spass ist was anderes.sonne satt,aber das kinn friert einem fast ab und die augen tränen von diesem eiswind...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahre mit hutchinson iguana durch Sohlen.

Nightride? wann? wo lang? 
hab nur ne TriLED und ein angeknackstes batteriefressendes Wesen (Trelock LS730).

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## El Duderino (21. Februar 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> mann ist das heute kalt!nach einer halben stunde hatte ich die schnauze voll.
> spass ist was anderes.sonne satt,aber das kinn friert einem fast ab und die augen tränen von diesem eiswind...



Ich hab noch 15km Rückfahrt vonner Arbeit vor mir. War vorhin schon recht frisch. Morgen beug ich mich wohl dem Wetter und fahr mit Auto....leider. Nightride mit mehreren wär echt mal wieder fällig.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Februar 2011)

Nightride mit ner Triled ist ja fast schon lebensmüde :-D

Wann müssen wir mal sehen, dann wenn ich fertig gebastelt habe und wenns mal so warm ist , dass man nicht nach ner halben stunde draußen eingeht.

Mit Basteln muss ich mal gucken, hab grad nen Problem mit der Kappe für die Elektronik festgestellt. Naja, zur not wird die LED-Platine+Optik auf den Kühlkörper geklebt, Elektronik mit zum Akku in den Rucksack. Denke, damit werd ich die Saison überstehen, dann im Sommer nen vernünftigen Lampenkopf zusammengezimmert . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Februar 2011)

Was hast du denn jetzt füreinen Akku?


----------



## SiD67 (21. Februar 2011)

scheint so als basteln hier einige Lampen, gibt es da irgend wo im Netz einen Leitfaden oder allgemein was zu lesen was andere schon gemacht haben?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Februar 2011)

Akku wird der Forums-Klassiker 
BP-945 von Giseke, davon 2 Stück, mit Led-Senser an ner 7-Fach XPG.
Dürfte ein guter Ersatz für meine alte Abflussrohr-IRC + Bleiakku sein

Leitfäden gibts genug, einfach mal suchen oder den Selbstbauthread durchlesen. Wenn du allerdings keine Grundkenntnisse von elektronik hast, lieber mit was leichtem Anfangen, wie der Deo-Lampe oder so etwas. Halogen lässt sich da wesentlich leichter handhaben, macht auch gutes Licht, nachteil ist nur der hohe Stromverbrauch und damit der schwere Akku


----------



## El Duderino (21. Februar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> scheint so als basteln hier einige Lampen, gibt es da irgend wo im Netz einen Leitfaden oder allgemein was zu lesen was andere schon gemacht haben?



Willst du mit wenig Aufwand ausreichend Licht, oder wirklich basteln? Für ersteres dealextreme bei google eintippen, für letzteres gibt es im Techbereich ein Unterforum.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das mit meiner Lampe wird sich noch ein wenig hinziehen, der LED-Senser ist grad bei nem Testlauf in Flammen (!) aufgegangen. Und das, obwohl der vorher schon mal 2h lief und ich nichts mehr am Anschluss geändert habe.

Nightride können wir aber trotzdem machen, werd mir einfach ne Fenix mit Panzerband auf den Helm tapen. Sieht zwar sch**** aus, sollte aber funktionieren und für die hiesigen Strecken ausreichen, wenn man bedenkt, dass andere auch noch ne Lampe mithaben werden.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Temperaturen nicht mehr so deutlich unter 0°C fallen, bin ich bei einer Nachtfahrt dabei. Nur sollte es unter der Woche nicht später als 22:30 werden.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Februar 2011)

In der Woche bin ich nich dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2011)

So bis Do abends bin ich auch nicht dabei. 
Bleiben auf meiner Seite also nur noch Fr und Sa Abend/Nacht
Die Strecke wurde immer noch nicht geklärt...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Februar 2011)

Samstagabend hört sich doch gut an, da soll es jedenfalls wieder über 0° werden, jedenfalls laut Wetterbericht (den man sich für 5 Tage aber meistens in die Haare schmieren kann). . .

Strecke bin ich für alles offen, kann man Richtung alte Ziegelei wieder fahren ?
Wär ja ne möglichkeit.


----------



## SiD67 (22. Februar 2011)

so hab mal angefangen mich wegen ner lampe zu belesen, bin dann recht schnell über die leuchtdinger LD4 hier im forum gestoßen...

der typ hat doch ein ei am wandern was den preis angeht, 320 für den kompletten *Bausatz*, 80 Euro für die 4 x CREE MC-E auf Rund-Platine die kost bei led-tech schlappe 49 eier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (22. Februar 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass bei seiner Platine kein Treiber dabei ist?
So ne LED-Lampe kann halt sehr schnell sehr teuer werden.
Wenn dir 2,5 kg Akku im Rucksack nichts ausmachen, bist du mit etwa 40-50â¬ fÃ¼r ne Halogenlampe dabei, die fÃ¼r hiesige Stecken mehr als ausreichend Licht bietet. Nachteil ist hierbei die geringe Akkulebensdauer, aber da die Teile nur 10-15â¬ kosten, ist das zu verschmerzen, wenn man sich jede Saison nen neuen holen muss.

Alternative wÃ¤re die hier angesprochene Magicshine/DX, nÃ¤heres findest du im Tech-Forum, das gehÃ¶rt hier nun wirklich nicht mehr in den Thread . . .


----------



## SiD67 (22. Februar 2011)

das ist seine preisliste

80 KSQ
80 LED-Platine (4 MC-E)
60 Gehäuse
50 Akku
20 Kleinteile (Taster, O-Ring, Scheibe, Kabel)
15 Lader
6 Cateye Halter
7 Versand


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wie es aussieht, soll sowohl Freitag als auch Samstagabend passendes Wetter sein.
Wer hat denn an welchem Tag Zeit/Lust?

Hat irgendwer von euch ne DX, die er mitbringen könnte? Würde mir so nen Ding mal gerne anschauen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. Februar 2011)

Freitagabend?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Februar 2011)

Jo, wär ja ne möglichkeit.
Wenn man sich so gegen 18:30 trifft, dürfte es ja noch nicht allzukalt sein


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. Februar 2011)

In die sohlende Berge?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Februar 2011)

Freitag kann ich Abends nicht. Bei mir würde nur der Samstag gehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2011)

ich schreib nächste Woche drei Vorabiklausuren... damit hab ich schon genug zu tun...
ich bin also nicht dabei.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Samstag aus, GhostGeobiker?

Sohlener Berge wäre ich im Moment eher abgeneigt, so nen herabhängender Ast wischt mir zu leicht meine doch recht provisorisch befestigte Fenix vom Helm, können wir aber nächste Woche oder so machen, bis dahin besorg ich mir entweder ne gescheite Halterung oder nen neuen Akku für meine alte Halogenlampe.

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja alte Ziegelei, wenn wer mitkommt, der den Weg kennt.
Ich war da noch nicht, hört sich aber interessant an.

@ nichtraucher : viel glück!  Abi . . . das waren noch Zeiten :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. Februar 2011)

Ziegelei hab ich keine ahnung was das ist;Dwär aber auch ok...
Mtb-reifen oder Table Tops drauflassen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Februar 2011)

zieglei lohnt sich nicht, vorallem will man da nachts nicht hin^^


----------



## itchyp (23. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> zieglei lohnt sich nicht, vorallem will man da nachts nicht hin^^



Ja da rennt bestimmt der Kettensägenmörder rum.

Hat evtl. wieder jemand Bock auf ne Tour am Sa. oder Sonntag tagsüber?


----------



## assistulle (23. Februar 2011)

werd samstag nach thale fahrn....hätt nochn platz frei


----------



## SiD67 (23. Februar 2011)

Sa. oder Sonntag tagsüber ja nur wohin?


----------



## itchyp (23. Februar 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> werd samstag nach thale fahrn....hätt nochn platz frei



Wie sindn da jetz die witterungsverhältnisse?

Hätt prinzipiell bock, wäre euch aber als Noob sicher mehr n Klotz am Bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. Februar 2011)

Die noobs können sich dann an Ostern ja mal zusammentun


----------



## itchyp (23. Februar 2011)

wieso grad ostern?


----------



## MoinDigga (23. Februar 2011)

das mit den noobs find ich cool
btw: samstag hab ich wieder wettkampf, aber sonntag wäre ich frei


----------



## itchyp (23. Februar 2011)

ok also sonntag wieder wie gehabt ok?


----------



## MoinDigga (23. Februar 2011)

jo 12:30 sternbrücke 
muss nur den rückweg etwas abändern sonst bekomme ich mit meiner regierung ärger 

edit: aber diesmal mit helm


----------



## El Duderino (23. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Wie sindn da jetz die witterungsverhältnisse?
> 
> Hätt prinzipiell bock, wäre euch aber als Noob sicher mehr n Klotz am Bein



Dann fährst du halt als letzter......ist doch kein Problem.

Wäre mittelfristig auch an Thale interessiert, weis schon nicht mehr wie man bergab fährt. 
Radl ist aber noch Baustelle.

Achso fahre Freitag gegen 2145 Richtung Trog, Biederitz etc., hab ne MäuseDX. 
Falls da irgendwer noch Bock hat.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Februar 2011)

Also:
Sonntag Thale
fahren mit der Bahn, S-A Ticket
kann mitkommen wer will, bitte melden (5=27â¬) 

-Icke
-RockZ?
-stulle (mitm auto?!)
-Basti (ich bin stark dafÃ¼r  )


----------



## El Duderino (23. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Also:
> Sonntag Thale
> fahren mit der Bahn, S-A Ticket
> kann mitkommen wer will, bitte melden (5=27)
> ...



Sorry, deswegen schrieb ich mittelfristig.....werd Sonntag früh nicht fit sein und Hinterrad am SX hat noch Speichenarmut.


----------



## SiD67 (24. Februar 2011)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> jo 12:30 sternbrücke
> muss nur den rückweg etwas abändern sonst bekomme ich mit meiner regierung ärger
> 
> edit: aber diesmal mit helm



und wohin soll es gehen?

blicke hier gerade nicht mehr durch


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

mal sehen, evtl. wieder nach sohlen.

@MoinDigga: Falls meine Lyrik U Turn dann da ist, meinste wir könnten vorher mal bei mir zu hause den Gabelschaft kürzen? Du hattest doch n Werkzeug dafür oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (24. Februar 2011)

alles klar, mal gucken wie das wetter wird 

muss mal dämpfer mal neu abstimmen, beim raumtemperatur alles ok aber dann draussen wird der luftdämpfer weich grrrrrrr


----------



## Outliner (24. Februar 2011)

tja,musste elastomer fahren so wie ich,da federt bei frost gar nix mehr.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Februar 2011)

am besten lässt du die pumpen fest angeschraubt und lässt vor jedem huckel bissl was ab und pumpst danach für die gerade bissl was drauf


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Februar 2011)

Thale wär echt mal ne schöne Sache, wär gerne dabei, aber im moment kann ich es mir nicht leisten, nen Tag frei zu machen. Ab nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder. . . Sprich, das nächste mal bin ich dabei

Das mit den noobs und Ostern, ist da dein geplanter Besuch in Braunlage gemeint? Wenn ja, bin dabei!

Freitagabend . . . 2145 ist nen bissl spät da ist es doch wieder so arschkalt. Würde dir auch nen bisschen früher passen?

@ Ghost & Mr.Vercetti: laut aktualisiertem Wetterbericht solls Samstagabend regnen . . .  so ein Mist


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Februar 2011)

joar thale bin ik mit dabei.
seid ihr flexibel ob samstag oder sonntag? dann könnte man sich den wärmeren tag rauspicken. nich so bock aufm lift zu erfrieren


----------



## assistulle (24. Februar 2011)

also im moment sehen beide tage nich so berauschend aus aber an sich würde mir sonntag schon besser passn....musste mal mit broken qwatschn kann an beiden tagen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch wohl mal in nen Bikepark wollen,hab aber keinen rücken\arm Protektoren.

Geht auch mit fullface und knieschonern?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn noch ein "noob" mitkommt bin ich dabei

Ansonsten muss ich nochmal gucken...hätte Schonmal bick nen paar hm am Stück bergab zu fahren...


----------



## assistulle (24. Februar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wohl mal in nen Bikepark wollen,hab aber keinen rücken\arm Protektoren.
> 
> Geht auch mit fullface und knieschonern?


gehn tut das schon is halt nur die frage obde dir das zutraust und beim ersten mal würd ich lieber mit sicherheit fahrn.....ich fahr zwar auch nur mit knieprotection un fullface darf mir regelmäßig was anhörn habs aber bis jetz noch nich bereut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Februar 2011)

du hast auch nen unglaublichen dusel^^ (roadgap^^)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab nach meinem ersten richtigen Crash immer an meine Grenzen gedacht,ich will Vllt kleine sprünge oder ao machen,aber keine 2Meter Drops.wär ja das erste mal ausserhalb von Sohlen oder m Trails.


----------



## higHAG (24. Februar 2011)

Servus, bin erst nach Magdeburg gezogen.
Dachte eigentlich hier ist garnichts mit Mountainbiken.. bis ich letzte Woche an der Friedensbrücke eine Gruppe Mountainbiker gesehen habe. Hab daraufhin diesen Thread hier gefunden...

Also mal die Frage an euch, wie es den in MD und Umgebung mit Mountainbiken und Wäldern aussieht. Geht da richtig was?

Grüße


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Februar 2011)

nö xD
Harz halt, je nachdem was du für ein rad hast...


----------



## assistulle (24. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> du hast auch nen unglaublichen dusel^^ (roadgap^^)


 ich kanns einfach
@ geobiker: komm einfach mit dann wirste sehn....werd meinen panzer mitnehm un von mir aus kannstn auch mal anziehn um mal zu sehn wies is.....vllt stellste ja auch fest das es nichts für dich is da wär es schade um das rausgeschmissene geld


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Wetter soll doch ******** werden,oder hat d jemand bessere infos?

Hab kein Bock mir den Arsch abzufrieren,und/oder durchgenässt da rumzurutsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Februar 2011)

@highag: 

Heute 22:15 am petri förder (runfahrthafen an der elbe) kleiner nightride richtung trog, falls du eher CC fährst.
Sa oder So Thale, falls es auch mal Downhill sein darf.

kannst dich ja melden wenn du bock hast


----------



## assistulle (24. Februar 2011)

war mit nem kumpel letztes we schon in thale da warn noch minusgrade un die sollen morgn nich werden (von übelst niederschlag hab ich auch nichts gelesen) schnee existiert auch nich mehr....also keine ausreden


----------



## 2strick (24. Februar 2011)

... also ich fahre Thale zwar immer mit Protektorenjacke, da aber an den paar Sprüngen chickenways vorhanden sind & man bei dem Gefälle sich auch noch rantasten kann, geht das auch mal ohne Rückenpanzer.
wer aber sonst nur cc o. am fährt sollte sich gut einpacken  !

... ich könnte so kotzen, dass mich mein knie noch nicht aufs bike lässt !


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Ich muss noch mal wegen taschengeld gucken aber dann komm ich mit nach Thale
Ich bin einfach HEISS drauf mal mein Bike auch artgetecht zu benutzen...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Februar 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Heute 22:15 am petri förder (runfahrthafen an der elbe) kleiner nightride richtung trog.



Mist, zu spät gelesen, komme grad von ner kleinen Abendrunde. Ich wünsch euch aber viel spaß, der Wind ist schön fies heute abend 
Der Boden ist aber recht fest, lässt sich ganz gut fahren.


Zum Thema Thale: hab ja leider dieses WE keine Zeit (krieg jetzt schon das Kotzen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ihr Downhill fahren geht und ich mich den ganzen Tag mit Strömungsmechanik rumplagen darf  ), aber wie sieht das allgemein dort aus, war noch nicht da. Hab "nur" ne Pike im Bike, packt die die Strecken? Rahmen dürfte kein Problem sein, der ist auf FR ausgelegt.
Kann man da irgendwo Protektoren leihen, habe selber nur Knieprotektoren, nen Rückenprotektor und einen Halbschalenhelm. (Hatte auch mal ne Protektorenjacke, aber die passt nicht mehr ) Reicht für meine Zwecke eig. auch aus (so zum Quer durch den Harz rollen) , bin nur im Winter recht wenig gefahren und so zum wieder reinkommen wäre etwas mehr Schutz doch nicht so verkehrt. . .


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Hast du die zu kleine Safety jacket noch?

Wenn ja müssen wir reden;D


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Februar 2011)

naja, so halb, 
der Rückenprotektor wird da mit nem Reißverschluss reingemacht, kann man aber auch separat tragen und da passt der wie angegossen, will den auch behalten. Wo der Rest von der Jacke ist weiß ich nicht, bestimmt irgendwo im Keller vergraben ;-)

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Jacke aus dem Motorradbereich stammt und man so mit nicht ganz die optimale Bewegungsfreiheit zum Mountainbiken hat


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Februar 2011)

Thale ist kein bikepark, nur ein lift mit einer! DH strecke
denke mal dein bass sollte reichen um da spaß zu haben, um schnell zu sein sollten es schon 180mm+ sein


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Ich komm wohl nicht mit,taschengeld schon weg.


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Februar 2011)

dann sonntag nach sohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Eher Samstag


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Februar 2011)

samstag ist ganz schlecht 
bin ich nicht da. und der itchy macht auch schon am sonntag mit.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Februar 2011)

Wenns nicht vorher nass wird


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Februar 2011)

ach wir werden sehen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Februar 2011)

wann wollt ihr denn nach sohlen? Wenns etwas später ist (so ab 14 oder 15 Uhr) wär ich geneigt mitzukommen, es sei denn es schifft vorher (laut Wetterstation für Sa und So Nachmittag mäßig starker Regen angesagt).

mal was anderes: CM ist wieder am 2.3 um 19 Uhr? Irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen :-D. Hab mir heute nen Satz WildGripp'R geordert, könnt ja die erste Testfahrt werden . . .


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Februar 2011)

muss man mal den itchy fragen. wir müssen eh noch seinen gabelschaft kürzen.


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

mir isses egal, Sonntag hätt ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Wurde jetzt schon geklärt, obs Samstag oder Sonntag nach Thale geht?

Am Samstag würde ich vielleicht mit kommen...Oder die die Sonntag nach Sohlen wollen, fahren einfach nach Thale?

Zur Gabel: Die Revelation ist sogar schon verkauft, jetzt hoff ich, dass morgen auch der DHL Mann klingelt, spätestens aber Samstag.

Meinste wir könn mit dem Teil meinen Lenker auch noch um 1cm auf jeder Seite kürzen? Geht das oder braucht das Teil ein Mindestmaß, was zu kürzen ist?


----------



## MoinDigga (24. Februar 2011)

Wir können damit alles kürzen was du willst


----------



## Outliner (25. Februar 2011)

oha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Oder die die Sonntag nach Sohlen wollen, fahren einfach nach Thale?


wo sind da die relationen? :/


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Oder die die Sonntag nach Sohlen wollen, fahren einfach nach Thale?



Ich würd ja gerne, aber bei Thale geht nen ganzer Tag drauf und bei Sohlen kann ich wenigstens den Vormittag noch effektiv nutzen. Ich hasse die Prüfungszeit . . .

Und merkt euch, was ab ist kriegt man so schnell nicht mehr dran


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Februar 2011)

hat heute jemand lust auf ne entspannte runde richtung trog? Ich will gegen 1430 los. Später geht leider nicht.


----------



## assistulle (25. Februar 2011)

für die dies immer noch nich mitgekriegt habn......samstag thale


----------



## SiD67 (25. Februar 2011)

Sonntag Sohlen, Treffpunkt und Zeit?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Februar 2011)

Sohlen, Treffpunkt wie letztes mal, Leipziger Chaussee?
Was haltet ihr von 1430? Früher wird bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts, hab noch zu tun.
Zur Vorsicht Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Februar 2011)

Am Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## itchyp (25. Februar 2011)

14 30 wär mir zu spät. Wir fahren sicher früher und treffen uns da
	
	



```

```
nn da.

Wann wollt ihr morgen nach thale?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Februar 2011)

gg 10 denk ich mal


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> 14 30 wär mir zu spät. Wir fahren sicher früher und treffen uns dann da.



Wann ist denn in etwa früher? Vllt. kann ich es ja einrichten, aber wahrscheinlich müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen


----------



## MoinDigga (25. Februar 2011)

wir müssen ja eh noch bei itchy was basteln. denke das ich so gegen 11:30 bei ihm bin und das wir ca. 12:45-13:00 uns treffen?
kannst ja mal ne runde früher aufstehen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Februar 2011)

Sohlen diesmal ohne mich!

Thale komm ich mit!!kann ich noch Wen mitbting?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

habe heute wesentlich mehr geschafft als erwartet UND meine neuen Reifen sind da, ergo werd ich morgen doch mitkommen.
12 45 ist treffen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Wo? also falls wir uns in Sohlen treffen, wäre ne Markierung auf ner Karte oder GPS-Koordinaten hilfreich, kenne mich da gar nicht aus.

Oder kennst du dich da aus, mr.Vercetti? wenn ja könnten wir ja gemeinsam hinfahren


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne mich zwar aus, kann aber nicht vor 13:30 Losfahren.


----------



## SiD67 (26. Februar 2011)

ich werde wenn sich nichts ändert gegen 1300 +/-15minuten an der Endstelle 9 sein und da warten, eilig hab ich es nicht

*OT*
hat jemand eine 9/10fach kette rum gammeln, hab heute wieder gut eine Stunde mit Schaltwerks-optimierung verbracht, die scheiß Kette ist einfach zu breit für präzises schalten? Kann mir mal jemand verraten wozu am unteren Käfig zwischen den Jockeywheels dieses um 90° abgewinkelte Stück alu ist, meine kette hat ständig Kontakt zu diesem teil, was für mich irgend wie keinen Sinn macht außer das es Lärm erzeugt?
ich mach nachher mal zwei Fotos...*OT*


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

werde da sein.

Das mit dem Schaltwerk, so weit ich weiß ist das ding dafür da, dass die Kette nicht von den Führungsrollen springt wenns etwas holpriger wird.
Wenn die Kette kontakt hat, mal gucken, ob sie richtig auf den Rollen sitzt, eig darf das Teil keinen kontakt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Februar 2011)

Hast du die Kette richtig Montiert? Die muss über dem Steg laufen, dann gibt es auch keinen Kontakt.




Ich werde dann Morgen direkt nach Sohlen fahren.


----------



## SiD67 (26. Februar 2011)

Ups.... 

ich sollte mehr lüften wenn ich mit brunox und bremsenreiniger rumspiel


----------



## MoinDigga (26. Februar 2011)

jo ich sage mal zwischen 12:30-45 sternbrücke.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
jetzt sind ja 2 verschiedene Treffpunkte aufgetaucht, können wir das nicht so wie das letzte mal machen, sprich die die in der nähe von der Sternbrücke wohnen, treffen sich gegen 1230 oder so dort und eiern dann richtung leipziger chausse, wo sich der rest gegen 13 00 trifft?

Würde zur Not auch zur Sternbrücke kommen, ist aber nen großer umweg für mich


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich würde gern mitkommen,meine doppelseele ist aber vom gestrigen dh fahren in Thale ganz schôn mitgenommen...Gabel kaputt,Bremsscheibe lose,und was noch will ich im Moment gar nicht wissen...


----------



## MoinDigga (27. Februar 2011)

ich kann heut auch nicht.
da: :kotz: und  

trotzdem viel spaß.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

wer kommt denn heute alles mit?
Und wo treffen wir uns endgültig?

@ Ghost: wie war es denn in Thale? Wenn dein Bike so kaputt ist, scheint es ja doch recht ruppig zugegangen zu sein.


----------



## itchyp (27. Februar 2011)

Also moin digga kann leider nich. Also 12:30 sternbrücke?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Februar 2011)

Jo, okay.
Hoffen wir mal, das Sid nochmal hier reinguckt, sonst holen wir ihn halt ab, oder? Der wollte ja an der Leipziger Chausse warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (27. Februar 2011)

ich habs gelesen, dann halt sternbrücke als erstes, macht für mich kein unterschied da ich da eh drüber muss und da richtung reform oder wie habt ihr euch das gedacht?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Februar 2011)

Naja hardtail war nicht die Este Wahl und die Gabel wollte auf dem Rückweg in md dann nicht mehr...mal gucken Vllt liegt es an der Luft.

Bei den Bremsscheiben hatte ich keine schraubensicherung dran,und ich bin fast die ganze Zeit mit bremsen gefahren(schleifbremsen)

Naja und dann hakt mal gucken was noch so kaputt ist....


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Februar 2011)

Na, dann pump mal was rein, zieh die Schrauben wieder fest und wenns dann läuft, schaffstes ja noch bis 1230 zur Sternbrücke ;-)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Februar 2011)

Nope,hab lernarrest

Ich bin schon froh wenn ich heute überhaupt dazu komme mein Bike wieder fahrbar zu machen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Februar 2011)

lernarrest hab ich praktisch auch ;-) muss halt abends noch mal ran . . .


... werd langsam losfahren . . .


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Februar 2011)

Ne,wird heute nix.

Wir brauchen übrigens für unsre Braunlage-noob fahrt ca 2 Autos,dort fährt keine Bahn hin.

Wenn ich lieb Frage können wir auf den Kombi von meiner Mutter maximal 6 Bikes schnallen,in den Kombi dann noch Klamotten un die Fahrer ins andere Auto

Aber bis Ostern ist ja noch massig Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (27. Februar 2011)

was isn das fürn kombi wo sechs bikes drann geschnallt werden können
an feiertagen nach braunlage zu fahren is ne recht schlechte idee.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Februar 2011)

@Ghost_Geobiker

hab grad erst dein Komentar zu dem einen Bild gesehen^^
Das ist ein mehr oder weniger selbst geschlagener Weg. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob der in der Form noch existiert. Wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht so lustlos und genervt von der Schule wäre, wäre ich ja mal hin gefahren bzw mitgefahren. Als Salbker ist das ja vor der Haustür


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Februar 2011)

Zu den sechs Bikes:
3 aufs Dach,3 an die Anhängerkupplung.wenn man mit 3 Autos fährt (oder nur 2 leute und 9 bikes)kriegt man auch noch 2-3 in den Kofferraum,dann ist aber auch voll


----------



## SiD67 (27. Februar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Zu den sechs Bikes:
> 3 aufs Dach,3 an die Anhängerkupplung.wenn man mit 3 Autos fährt (oder nur 2 leute und 9 bikes)kriegt man auch noch 2-3 in den Kofferraum,dann ist aber auch voll



da gibbet so eine Erfindung






alternativ 





variante A nennt sich Firmenwaagen und kostet bis auf den Diesel absolut garnichts 
variante B kann man leihen und gibt zusätzlich 200 style Punkte


----------



## Outliner (27. Februar 2011)

und variante c hat einen vito,aber kein fahrrad was braunlage überleben würde und am wochenende sowieso nie zeit.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. Februar 2011)

KATALOGBILDER

Ne aber so gehts natürlich auch.Wäre halt ne möglichkeit gewesen,und hätte auch ordentlich Aufsehen erregt

Passende Bikes kann man übrigens da mieten,falls du unbedingt mitkommen môchtest


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Hi, also wie ja einige schon wissen, bin ich an ostern wohl nicht dabei ...

Wurde gestern direkt operiert, mir geht's aber recht gut.

Noch mal ein dickes Danke an Sid und Stefan !


----------



## MoinDigga (28. Februar 2011)

was ist denn passiert?!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Februar 2011)

sag nicht, dass du dich in sohlen verletzt hast, sonst fall ich vom glauben ab.
Falls doch und sowieso gute besserung!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Tut mir leid um deinen glauben. . .
Bin aus der Kurve gerutscht, hab mit dem Lenker nen Baum gestriffen und mich langgemacht. Ungünstig gefallen und kaputt war das Handgelenk . . .
Ich schiebs einfach mal auf die französischen Reifen ;-)

Muss jedenfalls noch 3 oder 4 Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinDigga (28. Februar 2011)

shit alter....
gute besserung.


----------



## assistulle (28. Februar 2011)

das es transporter un pick ups gibt is mir auch klar er hat aber von nem kombi gesprochn un deshalb fragte ich........


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Danke!

Perfekter Start in die Saison  und die Semesterferien sind auch im Anus


----------



## assistulle (28. Februar 2011)

in sohlen s handgelenk brechen.....das is ja mal was.....demnächst wird n zaun drumgemacht weil der hubschrauber zu oft kommen musste


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Nix Hubschrauber, wurde von nem Kumpel mit dem Auto abgeholt.
Ja, ich weiß, schon irgendwie peinlich . . .


----------



## El Duderino (28. Februar 2011)

Dir muss nix peinlich sein; wenn man blöd fällt, dann passierts halt.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und das es ohne bleibende Schäden abheilt.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Februar 2011)

wenn du im nachinein noch handgelenks- stützen brauchst, ich hab noch welche für beide arme von meinen Brüchen  (für die zeit nach dem gips)


----------



## itchyp (28. Februar 2011)

da muss dir nix peinlich sein. ich hab mir letzten juli bei nem 50 cm hohen sprung das schlüsselbein gebrochen mit platten op. ist halt so: bei den dicksten dingern passiert nix und bei pillepalle sachen bricht man sich die knochen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, werde gegebenenfalls drauf zurückkommen.
Erstmal die nächsten Tage überstehen . . .

Hoffe ihr werdet mich nicht auslachen, aber das nächste mal Sohlen nur mit Protektoren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinDigga (28. Februar 2011)

ach alter wir lachen dich doch nicht aus.
frag mal den itchy was ich in sohlen abgezogen habe 

und btw. ich hab mir auf dem brocken den kleinen finger gebrochen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. Februar 2011)

Na itchy, was hat denn moindigga in Sohlen abgezogen?

Brocken war ich auch schon ein paar mal, sind auch nen paar fiese Strecken dabei^^


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. Februar 2011)

Das ist echt blöd und schade,Braunlage wär bestimmt toll geworden...


Ich hab mich auch Schonmal heftig in sohlen geleert,aber ohne Verletzungen.

Aber ich hab mich auch schon bei nem 10 cm bunnyhop aufm aldiparkplatz hingelegt und mir beide Beine von unten bis oben aufgeschürft....


Auf jeden Fall GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## MatzeMD (28. Februar 2011)

Stürze gehören zu dem Sport dazu. Hab mir schon ein paar Zehen gebrochen und nen fingernagel rausgerissen und unzählige schürfwunden usw. Wunsche auf jedem Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## SiD67 (28. Februar 2011)

wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne, sollte jedem klar sein...

Doofe frage, geht Heute noch jemand eine Runde radeln ohne spezielles Ziel nur so die Beine auflockern, ab etwa 20:15 darf ich raus ^^ ???


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Februar 2011)

Wie lange/wie weit willst du fahren?
Auf ne kurze Runde bis maximal 40 km hätte ich schon Bock. Muss aber ab 22:30 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (28. Februar 2011)

klingt gut, wo treffen?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Februar 2011)

Lange Lake, dann Richtung Gerwisch?


----------



## SiD67 (28. Februar 2011)

perfekt, bis dann


----------



## El Duderino (28. Februar 2011)

Schade, schaffs erst gegen 2145


----------



## assistulle (28. Februar 2011)

sich in sohlen das handgelenk brechen is ja wie von seiner freundin verdroschn zu werdn....also mir wärs mehr als peinlich.....
beim nächsten mal einfach nich so schnell fahrn dann rutscht man auch nich weg


----------



## SiD67 (28. Februar 2011)

naja unglückliche Verkettung von neuen reifen, zu wenig Luft in selbigen und überhöhten Tempo...passiert 

so ich mach mich fertig und fahr los


----------



## assistulle (28. Februar 2011)

:d


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. Februar 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich,wenn ich das richtig gehört hab,haben sich auch schon Leute ne Boxxer zerbrochen

Unfälle sind blöd und meistens merkt man hinterher dass man selbst schuld war (wie oben genannt zu wenig Luft und zu schnell)dann wird auch sohlen mal zur horrorstrecke.

Wenn ich mal überlege,Samstag in Thale hab ich mich an 2 völlig bekloppten stellen hingelegt (Bremswelle und stinknormale Kurve) aber bei Sachen sie ich zum ersten mal gefahren bin (zb Stufen) ist nix passiert.


----------



## Outliner (28. Februar 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> naja unglückliche Verkettung von neuen reifen, zu wenig Luft in selbigen


wir sollten das thema *sohlen-welche reifen* noch mal aufnehmen.

ich stand letzte woche auch vor einem querliegendem baum im gras weil ich die kurve geradeaus fahren wollte/musste...gerade noch zum stehen gekommen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich,wenn ich das richtig gehört hab,haben sich auch schon Leute ne Boxxer zerbrochen
> 
> Unfälle sind blöd und meistens merkt man hinterher dass man selbst schuld war (wie oben genannt zu wenig Luft und zu schnell)dann wird auch sohlen mal zur horrorstrecke.
> 
> Wenn ich mal überlege,Samstag in Thale hab ich mich an 2 völlig bekloppten stellen hingelegt (Bremswelle und stinknormale Kurve) aber bei Sachen sie ich zum ersten mal gefahren bin (zb Stufen) ist nix passiert.



ganz einfache Erklärung:

Unbekannte Parts fährt man langsamer und vorsichtiger. Ist ja auch das erst Mal auf dem Abschnitt

bekannte Parts fährt man einfach schneller und "unvorsichtiger", weil man sie kennt und sich denkt: "kann ich, schaff ich"
--> da passieren schneller Unfälle.

Soll jetzt aber auch nicht heißen, dass Sohlen ein erhöhtes Unfallpotenzial hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. Februar 2011)

Also soooo genau kenn ich mein Material nicht
(noob-fahrt)

Also zu wenig Luft ist denke ich immer suboptimal,weshalb ich eigentlich immer mit zuviel fahre


Aber ich muss schon sagen,dass Thale deutlich anspruchsvoller war als Sohlen,wenn auch meiner Meinung nach sehr kurz die Strecke.ich bin froh dass man überhaupt in Sohlen fahren kann,und es ist Vllt auch mal gut dass man sieht,dass "sogar" in Sohlen was passieren kann,damit die andren dort Vllt vorsichtiger fahren(obwohl man dort schon eher langsam unterwegs ist...)

Nachdem ich jetzt so viel geschrieben hab,hab ich eigentlich schon wieder vergessen was ich damit sagen wollte


----------



## Akira (28. Februar 2011)

Hi

kann mir mal einer sagen, was es in Sohlen gibt? Ich war da noch nie.
Gibt es dort Berge mit ner Freeridestrecke?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar Bilder


----------



## MatzeMD (28. Februar 2011)

Schau mal nen paar Seiten vorher, da ist nen Video.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Februar 2011)

isn hügel mit nem trampelpfad, mitm klapprad gehts auch


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Februar 2011)

Mit nem Klapprad kommt man überall runter...


----------



## Akira (28. Februar 2011)

Video leider entfernt worden

werd ich wohl mal bei YT mein Glück versuchen


----------



## El Duderino (1. März 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> isn hügel mit nem trampelpfad, mitm klapprad gehts auch



Sind da stärkere Ketten verbaut? *duckundweg*



assistulle schrieb:


> sich in sohlen das handgelenk brechen is ja wie von seiner freundin verdroschn zu werdn....also mir wärs mehr als peinlich.....
> beim nächsten mal einfach nich so schnell fahrn dann rutscht man auch nich weg



HINTERHER natürlich ne recht einfache und logische Aussage.

Meine Güte, passiert halt. Hinterher labern immer alle als wennse das Rad erfunden haben.

Ein "Gute Besserung" wäre hier kürzer und angebrachter........


----------



## itchyp (1. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> sich in sohlen das handgelenk brechen is ja wie von seiner freundin verdroschn zu werdn....also mir wärs mehr als peinlich.....



ehrlich?...ich würd mich glaub ich mehr dafür schämen, wenn mein name hinter diesem post stehen würde. (bzw. links daneben)
sich mal zu koffern kann überall passieren und wie beschissen man fällt, darauf haste vor allem als noob wenig einfluss. 

solch pubertärer "tough guy shit" hilft hier keinem weiter.


----------



## Outliner (1. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Sind da stärkere Ketten verbaut? *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2strick (1. März 2011)

das schmeissen an harmlosen stellen kennt wohl jeder hier. wer dieses hobby betreibt sollte eigentl.im langlegen genauso versiert sein wie beim riden, gehört halt dazu & je öfter man sich packt um so sicherer fällt man.
Um das zu üben hab ich mich auch gleich vor 2 wochen in thale langgelegt & mir'ne schöne bänderzerrung im knie zugezogen   ... & das beim strecke ablaufen  !!!!
...tja, shit happens!


----------



## 2strick (1. März 2011)

Akira schrieb:


> Video leider entfernt worden
> 
> werd ich wohl mal bei YT mein Glück versuchen




guckst du hier:   http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11755


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. März 2011)

Hi,

worans letztendlich gelegen hat kann ich ehrlich nicht sagen, beim ersten mal runterfahren waren wir ja auch nicht langsamer und da hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Reifen.

War halt extrem unglücklich der Sturz, habe sonst ja nicht mal nen blauen Fleck und die Kamera im Rucksack ist auch noch ganz . . . Aber wie das ja schon so schön gesagt wurde, passiert halt.

Aber nun bin ich neugierig, wer hat denn in Sohlen ne Boxxer zerschmettert?
Wie mein Rad aussieht muss ich erstmal sehen^^ Also es sah noch ganz aus, aber so was wie 8 in der Felge,gerissene Bremsleitungen oder so was sieht man ja nicht auf anhieb. 

Naja, zumindest kann ich meine Finger wieder etwas bewegen, heute kommt die Drainage raus und wenn alles gut läuft kann ich Donnerstag wieder nach Hause


----------



## 2strick (1. März 2011)

die hier erwähnte boxxer-shredder aktion von assistulle geschah am legendären roadgap in thale & nicht in sohlen  !!!


----------



## assistulle (1. März 2011)

was mich aufregt is einfach nur das die meisten hier so tun als ob sohlen übelst krass wär.....ich erinnere nur mal an die disskusion bezüglich der reifen und an die frage von akira obs da ne fr strecke gibt (diesen eindruck kann man hier schon bekommen)......
sohlen is nicht mal für cc fahrer anspruchsvoll......


----------



## SiD67 (1. März 2011)

Kommt morgen 19uhr auf die Sternbrücke und wir debattieren das bei ein zwei Bier

oder ist dir das dann zu anspruchslos @ assistulle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. März 2011)

da gibts doch nichts dran zu debatieren ?!


----------



## MoinDigga (1. März 2011)

klar!!! das bier gibt es zu debatieren


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was mein Sturz hier für eine Diskussion lostritt hätt ichs sein gelassen 

Auch wenn sich assistulle etwas präpubertär verhält, so muss ich ihm doch Recht geben, dass Sohlen eigendlich nicht übertrieben anspruchsvoll ist. Hätte eigendlich nicht gedacht, dass mir da was passiert, aber mit dem CC-Bike würde ich da trotzdem nicht durch wollen. . .

Die Reifenfrage find ich jedoch gerechtfertigt, immerhin handelt es sich um Waldboden vergleichbar mit dem im Harz, sprich was da läuft, läuft auch im Harz.


----------



## r0ckZ (1. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Die Reifenfrage find ich jedoch gerechtfertigt, immerhin handelt es sich um Waldboden vergleichbar mit dem im Harz, sprich was da läuft, läuft auch im Harz.


Okay, dann finde mal deinen idealen Reifen für Sohlen und dann nehm ich dich mal mit in den Harz 
Hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich in Sohlen mit ner Crossmöhre und 1.3er Smart Sam unterwegs bin und im Harz mit 800g bis 1200g pro Reifen

Wald ist Wald .. hmhmmm

Bier kann man übrigens auch alleine trinken 

Schon lustig, wie aus soner vergleichsweise langweiligen Gegend n Hype entstehen kann. Auch Seitenhalt und diverse ähnliche Geschichten lassen sich dort alle austesten 

Sorry.
Aber schön, dass der Thread halbwegs belebt worden ist.


----------



## MoinDigga (1. März 2011)

aber alleine ist doch auch nicht schön 

ich finde diese Diskussion einfach sinnfrei 
weil hier eh keiner den anderen so wirklich ernst nimmt.
btw. wer will heute noch ne lockere runde drehen?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. März 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Wald ist Wald .. hmhmmm



Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber Fakt ist, dass ich mit den selben Reifen durch den Harz und durch Sohlen fahre. Weiß natürlich nicht, welche strecken du im Harz nimmst, aber bei mir ist das meist AM-Klasse und da ist das schon vergleichbar. Und mit nem Fat Albert macht man in Sohlen auch nichts verkehrt (aber scheinbar mit nem WildGrip'R )

Und Bier schmeckt in Gesellschaft besonders gut


----------



## musikfreak (1. März 2011)

jop schliesse mich also morgen schon der CM an und werde nächste ma auf jeden fall mitkommen (thale, bikepark wie auch immer allerdings als anfänger ) da meine neue gabel da is... falls sich jemand mit marzocchi innenleben auskennt so möge er bescheid geben wenns geht  habe eine hier die ein sehr eigenartiges "knacken" von sich gibt und ich noch nie gabel zerlegt hab


----------



## Outliner (1. März 2011)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> btw. wer will heute noch ne lockere runde drehen?


ich schwinge mich gleich aufs leder.


----------



## itchyp (1. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> was mich aufregt is einfach nur das die meisten hier so tun als ob sohlen übelst krass wär.....ich erinnere nur mal an die disskusion bezüglich der reifen und an die frage von akira obs da ne fr strecke gibt (diesen eindruck kann man hier schon bekommen)......
> sohlen is nicht mal für cc fahrer anspruchsvoll......



Da würd ich auch nie dagegen halten. Sohlen ist billig, keine Frage. Trotzdem muss es einem nich peinlich sein, sich auch mal dort zu ledern.


----------



## assistulle (2. März 2011)

das nich aber sich da das handgelenk brechen schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. März 2011)

Das liegt ja nicht an Sohlen,sondern daran wie man fällt.ich kenn leute die sich mit nem cityroller das Bein und nen arm brechen,das soll also gefährlicher sein als Sohlen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. März 2011)

ich bin mit nem cityroller skatepark gefahren mit 14/15, das war gefährlicher als sohlen^^


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. März 2011)

Nene,ich meinte Jetz so nen 10 jährigem auf der Straße

Ich muss auch noch mal kurz was loswerden; SKATER


----------



## assistulle (2. März 2011)

dann sollte man eben vorher fallen lernen.....ich fahre seit drei jahren dh un hab mir noch nie ernsthaft was getan


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. März 2011)

Ich fahre seit einer Woche dh und hab mir noch nie was getan


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. März 2011)

du warst mitm rad im skatepark, macht dich das zum skater? versteh den sinn dieser aussage nicht.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. März 2011)




----------



## assistulle (2. März 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit einer Woche dh und hab mir noch nie was getan


 du fährst doch kein dh boy


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> dann sollte man eben vorher fallen lernen.....ich fahre seit drei jahren dh un hab mir noch nie ernsthaft was getan



Jetzt mach mal halblang, so langsam wird die Diskussion echt eigenartig . Du fährst nicht zufällig ein Klapprad? 

Ich fahre jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre MTB und hab die drei Jahre vorher über 25000km mit dem Crossrad zurückgelegt und mir nie mehr als nen blauen Fleck geholt. Und das obwohl ich auch bei Schnee gefahren bin . Von regelmäßigen Nachtfahrten mal ganz zu schweigen. . .

Aber wenn man so ungünstig mit dem Lenker nen Baum streift, dass man ne echt beschissene Flugbahn hat, hat man selbst als "professioneller-auf die-Fresse-leger" kaum ne Chance das zu beeinflussen. Dass das mal ungut enden kann sieht man ja: gebrochenes Handgelenk, ansonsten aber nicht mal ne Schramme.

So, und wen es interressiert: ich darf morgen wohl nach hause, mir gehts gut, meine Hand kann ich halbwegs bewegen und mit etwas Physiotherapie ist die in 1 bis 2 Wochen wieder wie neu. Ich denke in 2 oder 3 Wochen werd ich wieder mit gemütlichen CC-Touren anfangen können 

Und noch mal nen anderes Thema: habe mir im Winter nen KHE BMX geholt, werde wohl länger nicht fahren können, wer will kann es sich für nen Taschengeld abholen. Das selbe gilt für meine Pacelog (die wird wohl in nächster Zeit nichts interressantes zu sehen bekommen. . . ) Helm/Bikekamera (die mit 520 Linien) inkl. Aufnahmegerät, Mikrofon und Koffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (2. März 2011)

natürlich fahrchn klapprad....was dachtest du denn
aber ich seh schon das eh kaum jemand versteht wasch meine


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. März 2011)

Ich fahr zwar kein dh,aber Spaß hab ich trotzdem.


Wegen den BMX kannst du mir mAl Nr pn schicken...


----------



## SiD67 (2. März 2011)

man man man


----------



## SeTa (3. März 2011)

Wow ist das hier ein Kindergarten.... hab ja bis jetzt nur mitgelesen aber jetzt muss ich doch mal was los werden.
jeder fährt so wie er mag mit dem equipment das er mag. hauptsache er hat spaß würd ich sagen. für einige leute ist sohlen anspruchsvoll für andere nicht.... je nach fahrkönnen. ist glaube ich keine schande wenn sich jemand gesund einschätzt anstatt sich selber in den himmel zuloben. 
so @assistulle: du kannst dir auch in der küche den kopf stoßen. das eine mal haste ne beule, das andere mal ein hirntrauma.... alles eine sache des pechs (glücks). Ich bin normalerweise mit bis zu 115 km/h auf skiern unterwegs aber habe mir beim umkippen aus dem stand sämtliche bänder in der hand gerissen.....
außerdem zeugt es einfach von sozialer inkompetenz und deutet psychologisch auf einen minderwertigkeitskomplex in anderen lebenslagen hin, wenn man alles was anderen leuten spaß macht schlecht redet. es gibt nunmal leute die nicht der gott auf zwei rädern sind, so wie du.... und auch die dürfen über ihr hobby diskutieren.
wenn du eine sportart neu anfängst bist du auch kein könner vor dem herren. trotzdem darf sie dir spaß machen. nur wenn dann halbpros kommen und sich über dich lustig machen ist das auch vorbei.


----------



## El Duderino (3. März 2011)

SeTa schrieb:


> hauptsache er hat spaß würd ich sagen.



Das soll doch kein Spass machen. Das ist knallhartes Konkurrieren.


----------



## 2strick (3. März 2011)

geilstes forum ever - cc vs. am vs. enduro vs. fh/dh  ... geht doch nicht ums schlechtreden, aber wie heißt es doch so schön: "Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten"! 
wenn ich hier schon über verletzungen auf ebenerdigen strecken berichte, muss ich wohl den hohn vertragen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. März 2011)

Verstehe die Diskussion auch nicht mehr. . .
Wenn ich hier mal zwischen den Zeilen lese, sind doch quasi alle einer Meinung:
- Sohlen ist billig und das was ich geliefert habe war nicht wirklich eine Glanzleistung (widerspreche ich nicht)
- Sich auf die Fresse legen ist Mist
- Man kann sich jederzeit und überall auf die Fresse legen (außer assistulle natürlich)
- Mountainbiker sind nette, hilfsbereite und tolerante Leute (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel . . .)
- Erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht
- Assistulle hat ein s zuviel im Namen

So, ich hoffe, das wirkt dem beginnendem Kleinkrieg etwas entgegen ;-).
Aber danke an alle, die mich hier verteidigt haben.


----------



## assistulle (3. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Verstehe die Diskussion auch nicht mehr. . .
> Wenn ich hier mal zwischen den Zeilen lese, sind doch quasi alle einer Meinung:
> - Sohlen ist billig und das was ich geliefert habe war nicht wirklich eine Glanzleistung (widerspreche ich nicht)
> - Sich auf die Fresse legen ist Mist
> ...


 so siehts aus


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. März 2011)

Das letzte war


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. März 2011)

So, nun noch mal ein abschließender Beitrag zum Thema Sohlen:
Habe grade mein Bike abgeholt (bzw. ums besser zu formulieren, einen Kumpel es abholen lassen  ) und mal in Augenschein genommen:
Der rechte Shifter hat ne Macke und die Heckbremse ist voll im Anus (kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchdrücken und das bei fast neuen Belägen). Ob das jetzt Folge oder Ursache meines Sturzes war, kann ich nicht sagen, ich weiß nur dass die Bremsleitung im Lenkerbereich (also da wo das Bike den Baum geknutscht hat) intakt ist . . .

Auch wenn assistulle gleich das Essen aus dem Gesicht fällt , werd ich mir wohl ne BB7 mit 203er Scheibe anbauen. Hab die BB5 am CC und da überzeugt sie auf ganzer Linie.

Hoffe das endet nicht wieder in einer Grundsatzdiskussion


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. März 2011)

Hab da noch was hydraulisches in neuner Signatur stehen...*duckundweg*


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. März 2011)

bb7 soll top sein


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. März 2011)

Ich denke mal das beste ist,dass sie nicht entlüftet werden müssen etc...


----------



## luk! (3. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> die Heckbremse ist voll im Anus (kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchdrücken



Ich würde ja erstmal schauen, ob die noch dicht ist, dann entlüften, und erst wenn sie dann immer noch nicht will über was neues nachdenken


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. März 2011)

Naja, wenn ich den Hebel bei 90% Belagdicke durchdrücken kann, ist da definitiv ne Menge Luft drin oder es fehlt Öl  -> Undicht. Außerdem hat die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, ergo gibts ne neue

Werd das Teil aber mal komplett zerlegen, sobald es meine Hand erlaubt . . .


----------



## El Duderino (3. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, ergo gibts ne neue
> 
> .



Dann musse natürlich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (3. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, ergo gibts ne neue


schick ihr doch eine sms.


----------



## Outliner (3. März 2011)

ah,was gibts eigentlich dieses jahr an radveranstaltungen in magdeburg?passiert hier überhaupt noch was?es gab ja mal das "rennen rund um den dom",die friedensfahrer heizten über die tangente  uswusf...


----------



## SiD67 (3. März 2011)

kann man da mit machen egal was man für ein hobel hat?


----------



## Outliner (3. März 2011)

es gabdie friedensfahrt,nun ja,nach der annexion...
das rennen rund um den magdeburger dom wurde zuletzt glaube 2005 oder 2006 ausgetragen,dann fehlte wohl die kohle...
kannst aber gern eine runde um dom drehen wenn du magst,egal womit.


----------



## SiD67 (3. März 2011)

allein gegen den wind macht das doch kein fun


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. März 2011)

Also von irgendwelchen Rennveranstaltungen hab ich hier noch nie gehört, das einzige, was ich mal von wegen allgemeiner Sportveranstaltungen mitbekommen habe war der Campustower Treppenmarathon und diverse Bierathlons (gut, ob das sport ist sei dahingestellt . . .). Ansonsten scheint hier wohl tote hose zu sein


----------



## assistulle (4. März 2011)

fahrrad technisch geht hier nich wirklich was aber ansonstn gibts eig genug


----------



## 2strick (5. März 2011)

<


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. März 2011)

kann es sein dass assistulle der lokale "evil-rider" ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. März 2011)

Kann gut sein, hab von evil_rider noch nichts mitbekommen, klär mich mal auf.

2strick, kann es sein, dass du da was vergessen hast?


----------



## 2strick (5. März 2011)

der versuch hier direkt die visuelle antwort auf _"kann es sein dass assistulle der lokale "evil-rider" ist?" reinzustellen, ist leider fehl geschlagen !
_


----------



## assistulle (5. März 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12081


----------



## 2strick (5. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12081



... für alle die in magdeburg noch auf der suche nach adrenalin sind!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. März 2011)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus  .
Welcher Park ist das, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. März 2011)

evil rider ist naja...ist halt evil rider^^


les mal im "offizieller schaut was ich gekauft hab" mit,da kommt früher oder später immer was...

was das video jetzt damit zu tun hatte??!

aber lustig ists trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (5. März 2011)

pionierpark an der sternbrücke....direkt hinterm gesellschaftshaus


----------



## El Duderino (5. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12081



Olle Kamellen 
Aber schön das hier überhaupt mal wieder wer "bastelt" 

Paar m weiter hatten wir anno 2004 oder so auch mal was gebaut.

http://www.abload.de/img/jojo2bbhj.jpg

Lang ists her.....


----------



## 2strick (5. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Olle Kamellen
> Aber schön das hier überhaupt mal wieder wer "bastelt"
> 
> Paar m weiter hatten wir anno 2004 oder so auch mal was gebaut.
> ...




boahr ... GEIL ... wieder aufstellen!!!!


----------



## El Duderino (5. März 2011)

2strick schrieb:


> boahr ... GEIL ... wieder aufstellen!!!!



Würd ich Feighose heute bestimmt nicht mehr springen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. März 2011)

sieht ja gefährlich aus die Konstruktion 
Die neuen EU-Normen erfüllt das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## El Duderino (5. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> sieht ja gefährlich aus die Konstruktion
> Die neuen EU-Normen erfüllt das aber nicht, oder?



Die galten damals ja auch nicht.

Das Ding war erstaunlich stabil, aber nach dem Befahren war der "point of no return" erreicht; oben drauf bremsen wäre ein Problem geworden.


----------



## 2strick (5. März 2011)

@El Duderino: an der stelle son ding hinzubasteln ist mal echt ne aussage, schützt auf jedenfall vor der landung im flat  ... liebe den part gleich neben der treppe !!!


----------



## musikfreak (5. März 2011)

sieht ma auf jeden fall richtig fähig aus was hier da gebaut habt egal ob das video oder das anscheinend älter bild weiss ich ja wo ich tag ma guggen gehe hehe 

@ El Duderino wenn du es damals gesprungen bist warum dann heut nich mehr!?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. März 2011)

ich kriege noch einen helm von dir


----------



## El Duderino (5. März 2011)

musikfreak schrieb:


> sieht ma auf jeden fall richtig fähig aus was hier da gebaut habt egal ob das video oder das anscheinend älter bild weiss ich ja wo ich tag ma guggen gehe hehe



Hauptsache du verstehst was du meinst.



musikfreak schrieb:


> @ El Duderino wenn du es damals gesprungen bist warum dann heut nich mehr!?



Angst, Unsicherheit, Kopfkino, mangelnde Fahrtechnik. Wobei ersteres bei dem Ding entscheidender ist und das kann man in jungen Jahren einfacher "ausblenden".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. März 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ich kriege noch einen helm von dir



Warum? Es wurde doch empirisch bewiesen, dass assistulle sich nicht langlegen KANN 

@musikfreak, wird genau der selbe effekt sein, wie bei vielen: man wird einfach reifer und erkennt vorher, dass das schnell mal ins auge gehen kann und lässt es halt. Bin früher auch mitm Puky-Rad von meinem kleinen Bruder kleinere Sprünge gefahren beispielsweise, würd ich heute auch nicht mehr dran denken ;-)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. März 2011)

war an wen anders gerichtet;DD(musikfrek)


aber recht haste;Pzumindest nicht im sohlener kindergarten


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. März 2011)

Ach so, dachte das war ne Anspielung auf den Kommentar 2 Seiten vorher, wo assistulle aufgefordert wurde, sich nen Helm zu kaufen aber hab da grade was durcheinandergebracht, denn im Video hat er ja einen.

Nichts für ungut, assistulle


----------



## musikfreak (5. März 2011)

naja ich meinte damit das es doch recht geil aussieht was du/ihr da gemacht habt  weiss ja nich wies live aussieht! und ne gewisse angst sollte man meiner meinung nach sowieso bei JEDEM sprung haben!!!

Duderino ...kann man in jungen Jahren einfacher "ausblenden". darf ich ma fragen wie alt du bist!?


----------



## El Duderino (5. März 2011)

Seit paar Tagen.....alt......

Was mich irgendwie wundert, vor Jahren ohne Inet und Forum war irgendwie mehr los in MD.
Irgendwo war immer ein "wilder Bau" in Gange und man sah öfter die üblichen Verdächtigen an den Schlüsselstellen in der City.

Oder ich kriegs nur nicht mehr mit weil ich zu selten fahre.


----------



## MatzeMD (5. März 2011)

Ich kann dir da bloß zustimmen. Früher wahr mehr los in MD. Werde jetzt nen bisschen die Stadt unsicher machen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. März 2011)

und ich werd jezt mal bremse kürzen und gabel pumpen fahren


----------



## assistulle (5. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Seit paar Tagen.....alt......
> 
> Was mich irgendwie wundert, vor Jahren ohne Inet und Forum war irgendwie mehr los in MD.
> Irgendwo war immer ein "wilder Bau" in Gange und man sah öfter die üblichen Verdächtigen an den Schlüsselstellen in der City.
> ...


 so siehts aus.....mehr fahrn dann kriegt man mehr mit


----------



## Outliner (6. März 2011)

el duderino schrieb:


> seit paar tagen.....alt......



alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (6. März 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> ALLES GUTE!



Warum, brauchst du deinen nicht mehr?

THX trotzdem.....und nähste Woche wird gefahren du Faulpelz.


----------



## Outliner (6. März 2011)

ja.(schäm)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. März 2011)

????


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. März 2011)

Sieht aus wie nen Paar Krücken, die man zusammenbasteln und als Sitzgelegenheit missbrauchen kann . Hast du dir etwa ein Bein gebrochen, oder wie bist du auf so was gestoßen? Kommt leider ein paar Tage zu spät. sonst hätt ichs nem Kumpel von mir empfohlen, der nen Kreuzbandriss hatte, aber der kann wieder ohne laufen 

Mal ganz dumm gefragt, was sind denn die Schlüsselstellen hier in MD? Außer m-Trails und Sohlen hab ich noch nicht wirklich viel mitbekommen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. März 2011)

ich denke einfach mal noch der petri und,und....ja mmh...gibt halt nicht sooo viel.kann mir schon vorstellen dass das früher mehr war.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. März 2011)

früher wurde nicht so viel gelabert, sondern gefahren!
da konnte man sich auch mal 3 stunden an ner 5er treppe o.ä. aufhalten und da rumhopsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. März 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> da konnte man sich auch mal 3 stunden an ner 5er treppe o.ä. aufhalten und da rumhopsen



hört sich nach meiner 1. BMX-Testfahrt an. gibt aber leider nicht soo viele Treppen oder so was mit ausreichend vor/nachlauf in MD. Nützt ja nichts, wenn nach der Treppe gleich die Fahrbahn der B1 kommt 

Naja und das mit dem labern: wenn man fährt darf man auch labern . In manchen Fällen soll wohl das Labern eine Folge vom Fahren sein, hab ich gehört


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. März 2011)

in dem fall meinte ich online chatten, nicht das labern während man zusammen fährt^^


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. März 2011)

bei dir ja;P

ich laber auch beim fahren...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. März 2011)

Ich verstehe genau, was du meinst, geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Sack (obwohl ich es in den letzten paar Tagen zwangsweise auch ausgiebig genutzt habe), und zwar nicht nur im Bezug auf Biken sondern allgemein.
Ich treffe mich auch lieber mit den Leuten, als vorm Internet zu hängen und zu labern . Kenne aber Leute, die ungelogen mit ihren Freunden mehr online Chatten als persönlich mit denen reden  .


----------



## MatzeMD (6. März 2011)

In md gibt es einige schöne Treppen. Manche findet man halt bloß durch Zufall. Das mit den 3 Stunden an ner 5er Treppe kenn ich auch noch. Doch sobald der fuehrerschein in der Tasche wahr. Wurde das Rad bei meinen Kumpels zum Staubfänger.


----------



## El Duderino (6. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> so siehts aus.....mehr fahrn dann kriegt man mehr mit



Wenn ich sie nur nicht mehr sehe.....wo sind die Bauten?



MatzeMD schrieb:


> In md gibt es einige schöne Treppen. Manche findet man halt bloß durch Zufall. Das mit den 3 Stunden an ner 5er Treppe kenn ich auch noch. Doch sobald der fuehrerschein in der Tasche wahr. Wurde das Rad bei meinen Kumpels zum Staubfänger.



http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1w7zd.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-2e72e.jpg


----------



## r0ckZ (6. März 2011)

wies aussieht, gehts am dienstag (früh, ca 8:00 los) nach thale.
hab noch platz frei in meiner bahn, mit der ich anreise  
jemand lust?


----------



## MatzeMD (6. März 2011)

An der Elbe gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, in parks und Wohngebieten. Einfach mal selber suchen und ausprobieren.


----------



## assistulle (6. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie nur nicht mehr sehe.....wo sind die Bauten?
> 
> 
> 
> die bauten gibts nich mehr die werdn zu schnell eingerissn.....mittlerweile is mehr eigeninitiative gefragt


----------



## El Duderino (6. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> El Duderino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich sie nur nicht mehr sehe.....wo sind die Bauten?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (6. März 2011)

man muss doch nich immer zwangsweise alles fotographiern und hier rein stelln.....


----------



## Outliner (6. März 2011)

kann man aber.


----------



## assistulle (6. März 2011)

aber man muss nich


----------



## brokenarmsdude (6. März 2011)

dienstag schule schwänzen?


----------



## El Duderino (7. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> man muss doch nich immer zwangsweise alles fotographiern und hier rein stelln.....



Das du/ihr alles fotografierst hat doch keine Sau verlangt. 

Nur wenn selbst Sohlen schon ein Video wert war......

Egal, dann weiter im Text.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> War eig. schon mal wer gegenüber der Deponie Hängelsberge in letzter Zeit?



Das ist doch die Motocross Strecke, oder?
Bin nen paar mal nachts dran vorbei gefahren, aber nie drüber gebolzt, darf man denn mit dem MTB da drauf?


----------



## El Duderino (7. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Motocross Strecke, oder?
> Bin nen paar mal nachts dran vorbei gefahren, aber nie drüber gebolzt, darf man denn mit dem MTB da drauf?



Du darfst da genau so wenig drauf wie die Crosser, das Gelände gehört denen nicht. Wird aber geduldet, die Bullen waren schonmal dort.

Sind da letztes Jahr ein paar mal mit RC Autos gefahren und scheinbar treiben sich dort auch MTBler rum. Kicker etc. an Stellen wo es für ne Cross keinen grossen Sinn macht.

Evtl. ist die grosse Runde ja auch mit dem MTB fahrbar......


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Evtl. ist die grosse Runde ja auch mit dem MTB fahrbar......



Vielleicht probier ichs im Sommer mal aus 

Wie kommt man denn auf das Gelände drauf? Da ist doch nen großer Zaun drum . . .

OffTopic: Bei meiner Bremse ist wohl einer der Nehmerkolben undicht ; Magura hält sein Versprechen: 5 Jahre, aber keinen Tag länger ;-)


----------



## assistulle (7. März 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> dienstag schule schwänzen?


 ne schreib vorabi.....war aber sonntag da.....war übelst voll bestimmt 20 fahrer..............und das eisfeld war immer noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. März 2011)

DAs Eisfeld hat mich jedesmal rausgeworfenZu weit rechts gefahren und dann aus der Kurve raus


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> ne schreib vorabi......



was? ich hab dich eher für nen abgehobenen mitte zwanziger gehalten...

btw: war gestern mit einigen anderen in Sohlen. zwei cyclecrosser ein cc(HT) und ein CC-FR. War ganz lustig wie die zwei Crosser die Hügel hoch krauchten


----------



## assistulle (7. März 2011)

hättste links fahrn müssn


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. März 2011)

Ach ne,die Jungs von Kona Leihen sich ihre Bikes,die sie auch noch verkaufen wollen.das sind dann ja schon gebrauchträder^^


----------



## assistulle (7. März 2011)

@geobiker: was?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. März 2011)

Das sind Knut und Chris vom Rad der Stadt Magdeburg wenn ich das richtig sehe,und die Bikes (Kona ht und bionicon)stehen bei denen zum Verkauf im laden.kann halt sein das macnchr Kunden das stören würde,wenn auf ihrem Beirat schon 1000 Kilometer abgespult wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinDigga (7. März 2011)

ich habs gerade drei mal lesen müssen um den zusammenhang zu verstehen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. März 2011)

Gerade erst mit den Hausaufgaben fertig geworden,noch total erschöpft


----------



## Outliner (7. März 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Du darfst da genau so wenig drauf wie die Crosser, das Gelände gehört denen nicht. Wird aber geduldet, die Bullen waren schonmal dort.



war heute mal da draussen nach bestimmt X jahren,da stehen links vom feldweg buden,bauwagen,kackhäuser und womos eingezäunt und rechts begrüsst den verstaubten radler das:







wir meinen doch die gleichen hängelsberge?

ich meine die hier,so sah es 2006 von oben aus:


----------



## El Duderino (7. März 2011)

Ne Charly, ich mein das Areal direkt gegenüber vom Haupteingang Deponie. Wo auch die Annahmestellen für den jeweiligen Müll sind.

Die OFFIZIELLE MX Strecke ist natürlich in Besitz.


EDIT:


----------



## Outliner (8. März 2011)

ah jetzt ja,eine insel!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. März 2011)

was ist ein CC-FR?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Nen Am wenn er das bionicon meinte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. März 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Das sind Knut und Chris vom Rad der Stadt  Magdeburg wenn ich das richtig sehe



Chris stimmt. Knut ist falsch.




Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Nen Am wenn er das bionicon meinte.



naja von der geo eher mal CC und mal Enduro/Fr - je nach Gabelstellung.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Dann ist jede 2. Rad über 120mm ein cc-....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. März 2011)

du verstehst nicht ganz was ich meine. 
Ich rede davon, dass die Doubleagent mehrere Positionen bietet. Von 150mm bis 70mm. Wenn man mit 70mm FW fährt, ist die Geo einem CC näher als einem Enduro/Fr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. März 2011)

@ geo: ist halt wie bei meinem Nicolai, da lässt sich der Hinterbau bis auf 90mm runtertraveln und die Gabel mittels U-Turn bis auf 95mm. Dann hat mann ein sehr robustes "CC-Bike"
Aber so weit ich weiß nennt man solche Bikes immer noch AM


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Hetzversvheint mir die Diskussion völlig überflüssig,

Ich habe gerade erfahren dass es in Thale einen schweren Unfall gab.
Ich hoffe es löst keine proteststürme aus


,ich bin noch ziemlich benommen,und Krieg die Vorstellung nicht weg,wie ich selbst den suez erlebe...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. März 2011)

Was ist denn in Thale passiert?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Schwerer Sturz.genaueres will ich nicht erzählen,ist schon so heftig genug.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. März 2011)

Schei*e, dein Vater?
Auf jeden Fall alles Gute!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Ne.
Hoffen wir es!


----------



## MatzeMD (8. März 2011)

Von mir auch alles gute, für den Verletzten.


----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Schwerer Sturz.genaueres will ich nicht erzählen,ist schon so heftig genug.


 nu tu ma nich so als ob hier sonst was passiert wäre.....stürze sind beim dh an der tagesordnung un unglücklicherweise können die auch mal schwerer ausfalln.....kein grund hier n faß aufzumachen


----------



## SiD67 (8. März 2011)

wie jetzt, wer ist wo, wann und wie verumfallt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

n typ in thale....wie schon viele andere auch...nichts worüber man sich das maul zerreißen muss


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Musst du eigentlich alles verschickten und runtermachen?
Es ist nicht so als ob schwere Stürze normal wären,und es ist auch nicht so als ob man das runterspielen muss!nen sturz in der schwere ist nicht zu vernachlässigen,und lässt sich auch nur kaum "hochspielen"


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. März 2011)

Und assistulle ist wieder am Sprüche klopfen :kotz:
Mal ganz ehrlich, bei meinem Sturz war das ja noch zu entschuldigen, aber das hier hört sich nach mehr als nur nem gebrochenen Knochen an (obwohl ich auch nichts genaues weiß) und daher sind hier solche Sprüche definitiv nicht angebracht. Wie wärs wenn du dich mal kräftig packst und andere zerreißen sich das Maul?


----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

neine nich alles.....
von runterspielen hat hier niemand gesprochen aber keiner von den hier mitlesenden war dabei und sowas muss man nich breit treten


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. März 2011)

Daei war ich nicht,aber wahrscheinlich bin ich im Moment außer Lukas Vllt der einzige der wirklich weiß wie es ihm geht.

Grüsse ans hirn,Stürze sind nicht "cool"


----------



## SiD67 (8. März 2011)

es wäre ja mal ein Anfang wenn diejenigen die offensichtlich Bescheid wissen ihre quellen nennen würden und sich jeder selber eine Meinung bilden könnte, was bei diesem rumgedruckse nämlich nicht möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

was willst du dir denn da fürne meinung bilden........


----------



## MoinDigga (8. März 2011)

da muss ich assistulle mal recht geben.
ist doch egal was und wem passiert ist. oder seit ihr so sensationsgeil?!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. März 2011)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> da muss ich assistulle mal recht geben.
> ist doch egal was und wem passiert ist. oder seit ihr so sensationsgeil?!


 
Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich finde es aber trotzdem etwas fragwürdig solche Sprüche zu reißen, egal um wen es sich handelt.


----------



## SiD67 (8. März 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> was willst du dir denn da fürne meinung bilden........



mal davon abgesehen das ich dir meine Meinung nicht mitteilen muss, ob dieser "umfall" für mich irgend eine Relevanz hat


----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

MoinDigga schrieb:


> da muss ich assistulle mal recht geben.
> ist doch egal was und wem passiert ist. oder seit ihr so sensationsgeil?!


genau das mein ich
 endlich erkennts jemand


----------



## MoinDigga (8. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich finde es aber trotzdem etwas fragwürdig solche Sprüche zu reißen, egal um wen es sich handelt.



das heiße ich ja auch nicht gut.


----------



## SiD67 (8. März 2011)

dann hört auf irgend welche Trauer und Anteilnahme bekundungen hier rein zu pflastern...

macht es wie alle andern auch, schickt Blumen und lebt weiter


----------



## assistulle (8. März 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> dann hört auf irgend welche Trauer und Anteilnahme bekundungen hier rein zu pflastern...
> 
> macht es wie alle andern auch, schickt Blumen und lebt weiter


----------



## Outliner (9. März 2011)

ein anderes mal.


----------



## r0ckZ (9. März 2011)

ich wollts eigentlich nich posten, hat ghost ja nun gemacht. 
assistulle, uach wenn ich dir bedingt recht geben muss in hinsicht auf sensationsgeilheit etc, kann man sich die kommentare auch einfach mal sparen.

brokenarmsdude liegt im künstlichen koma, für handfestere infos (sprich mehr als die liste der verletzungen) heißt es grade abwarten und auf das beste hoffen

mich ziehts extrem runter. ich war einer der ersthelfer und hab n paar bilder im kopf, die ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (9. März 2011)




----------



## 2strick (9. März 2011)

das ist natürlich richtig sch... , alles gute für den dude!!!


----------



## SiD67 (9. März 2011)

danke r0ckZ für die info


----------



## musikfreak (9. März 2011)

ach du ******** mische mich nur ungern in so eine "diskussion" ein aber selbstverständlich auch von mir alles alles gute!!!


----------



## Outliner (16. März 2011)

?


----------



## SiD67 (16. März 2011)




----------



## MatzeMD (16. März 2011)

????


----------



## assistulle (16. März 2011)

funktioniern jetz nur noch die fragezeichen


----------



## MatzeMD (16. März 2011)

!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (16. März 2011)

Fuktionieren tuen für mich Fragezeichen nur wenn es auch Nr Antwort gibt.

Broken ist soweit übern Berg,ersten op's wurden gemacht


----------



## Outliner (16. März 2011)

fein.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. März 2011)

Das ist doch mal gut zu hören, auch wenn sich OP im Plural nach einer langen Regenerationszeit anhört.
Weiterhin alles gute!


----------



## SiD67 (22. März 2011)

mag jemand die Tage ein paar Kilometer fahren?

OT   wenn jemand noch ein rest Royal Blood oder Shimano Hydraulik Mineral Öl herumstehen und vielleicht so ein Stück Schlauch und eine Spritze damit ich das Zeug am Bremssattel in meine XT gedrückt kriege, mal bei mir melden /OT


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2011)

was verstehst du und ein paar km? hätte So etwas zeit.


----------



## SiD67 (22. März 2011)

herrenkrug da hinten raus so in der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2011)

mhh bin da hinten nie rausgefahren, außer Elberadweg und dann durch Alt Lostau nach Schermen. kannst die Route etwas genauer nennen?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. März 2011)

Hab noch Bremsflüssigkeit von Shimano übrig. Bei Bedarf kannst die gerne Verwenden. Schlauch und Spritze sind auch vorhanden.
Bei ner Runde Richtung Richtung Lostau wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## SiD67 (22. März 2011)

@ nichtraucher 

Vercetti kann dir da details geben 

@ Vercetti jo genau richtung lostau wie beim letzen mal wär ganz nett, wann hasten bissel zeit oder kannst mal rum kommen zwecks auffüllen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2011)

ja dann Vercetti sag mal an


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. März 2011)

Ich versuche im Grunde immer nur, den Elbe Radweg zu meiden. Heute bin ich so gefahren:



Das ist zur Zeit meine Standard Feierabendrunde.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2011)

joar das sieht gut aus.

haben wir schon eine zeit für So?


----------



## luk! (22. März 2011)

Hätte jemand spontan Zeit und Lust das schöne Wetter zu nutzen und Donnerstag eine Tour in und um Thale zu machen? 

Derzeit und unter der Woche sollten einige nette Sachen möglich sein die normalerweise von Wanderern total überlaufen sind


----------



## SiD67 (22. März 2011)

wie kommt man da am blödesten hin, ich geh mal davon aus das die Temperaturen die selben wie hier sind?


----------



## luk! (22. März 2011)

Am blödesten vermutlich zu Fuß, aber ansonsten mit dem Zug, sogar ohne umzusteigen

Wetter ist (laut Wetterbericht) ziemlich gleich.


----------



## SiD67 (22. März 2011)

mitn HEX? kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. März 2011)

Hi,

ja mit dem HEX. War zwar noch nicht in Thale, bin bei meinen Harztouren immer in Wernigerode gestartet, aber die Zugfahrt ist ja quasi identisch. Ist ganz komfortabel, in die ZÃ¼ge mÃ¼sste man locker 6-8 Bikes reinbekommen.
Am gÃ¼nstigsten wird es wahrscheinlich mit einem Sachsen-Anhalt Ticket, das kostet 29â¬ fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Personen fÃ¼r hin-und rÃ¼ckfahrt. Die Bikes kann man meines Wissens innerhalb S-A kostenlos mitnehmen.

Ich wÃ¼rde ja gerne mitkommen . . .  aber euch viel SpaÃ!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. März 2011)

Ich kann an Ostern auch nicht mit,meine Eltern lassen mich nicht mehr in bikeparks solange ich nich sonstwieviele fahrtechnikkurse hinter mir hab.als ob das was bringen würde wenn ich nicht fhre


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. März 2011)

hmm, damit hat sich ja die hälfte der erwarteten Teilnehmer verabschiedet. . . 
Hätte noch nen Alternativvorschlag: Was hälst du von ner gemütlichen Tour auf den Brocken an Ostern? Denke das müsste mit meiner Hand wieder klappen, wenn man auf einfache Wege zurückgreift. Hatte das letztes Jahr schon mit ein Paar Kumpels gemacht, ist eigendlich ne ganz coole Sache.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. März 2011)

Ich denke Brocken würde in Ordnung gehen
Gibts da eig auch nen anderen weg runter als über Straße?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. März 2011)

Ja, es gibt da unzählige Wege, sogar so viele das mein Navi versagte 
Wir sind das letzte mal von Wernigerode rauf, über Wanderwege, das ging ganz gut. Allerdings würde ich mir vor unserer Tour noch eine Karte kaufen wollen, das wäre echt hilfreich^^.
Welche wege man letztendlich nimmt, entscheidet man am besten vor ort, aber ich geh im Moment mal davon aus, dass ich an Ostern meiner Hand noch keine ruppigen Downhillpassagen zumuten möchte.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. März 2011)

Ich wär auch eher für glatte schnelle trails wo man nen bisschen heizen kann.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2011)

an Ostern wollt ihr da hoch? ich wünsch euch viel spass.... nehmt euch ne Drucklufttröte, dann müsst ihr nich andauernd rufen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. März 2011)

Meinste echt, das wird so schlimm?

Mal was anderes: war jemand von euch schon da drauf? http://www.kalimandscharo.com/de/home/
Also nicht auf der Seite, sondern auf dem "Berg" 
Sind ca. 25km von hier. Vielleicht darf man ja auch mit dem Bike drauf?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2011)

ja waren letztes Jahr oben. wir sind dann irgendwann nicht mehr Wanderwege hoch, sondern die Strasse bzw Querfeld ein zu Fuß. runter war auch nicht lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (23. März 2011)

du willst mitn bike aufn salzberg? nicht dein ernst? ich hab denen mal eine email geschickt ob man das darf/kann

@nichtraucher  wie schaut es morgen bei dir aus, so gegen 18uhr ?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. März 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie es auf dem Berg aussieht, war noch nie da, deswegen frag ich mal ^^
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man da regulär drauf darf, oder nur im Rahmen der Führung, die ja wohl eher was für Großmütter mit Krückstock ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2011)

morgen 18:00 bin ich entweder grade wieder da und darf dann am Geschichtsreferat weiter arbeiten oder noch immer mit dem Abi- Komitee/ -Zeitung/ und Letzte Schultag beschäftigt und arbeite danach am Geschichtsreferat weiter...

Sa Vormittag könnte (je nach dem wie lang der Fr abend wird) ich auch mitkommen.
So hab ich aber bestimmt zeit für die Runde.


----------



## luk! (23. März 2011)

So, also ich bin morgen spätestens 9:10 an Gleis 5 und bereit für ne Runde Harz. Noch jemand?

Werde ich ja ansonsten sehen


----------



## assistulle (23. März 2011)

wie schnell fahrtn ihr so im durchschnitt wenn ihr ne "gemütliche runde" macht


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. März 2011)

Fahre unter der Woche meist nen 22er Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (23. März 2011)

@ Vercetti 

morgen geht klar, 18uhr wo treffen?  

ich nehm mal eben mein dämpfer raus und guck mal ob ich den auf kriege, ja ich lass vorher die luft raus...

mist die haben das ding zu geknallt, was meint ihr ob erwärmen was bringt?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. März 2011)

Wollen wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz Lange Lake treffen?


----------



## SiD67 (24. März 2011)

jo geht klar, werde da sein

und hier die antwort zum thema kaliberg beradeln^^

"Hallo,

nein das ist aus Sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nicht möglich, da die Produktion noch läuft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Colbitz,

Nicole Bosse
"


----------



## _torsten_ (25. März 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> an Ostern wollt ihr da hoch? ich wünsch euch viel spass.... nehmt euch ne Drucklufttröte, dann müsst ihr nich andauernd rufen


Ich würde euch auch nicht empfehlen zum Osterwochenende auf den Brocken zu fahren. Da sind Wanderer ohne Ende oben. Das macht echt keinen Spaß. 

Zum Brocken hoch gibt´s eigentlich nur zwei Wege: die Brockenstraße von Süden aus oder den Kolonnenweg/Hirtenstieg von Norden aus. Die Straße ist eben ´ne Straße und der Kolonnenweg steil und ruppig. Beides aber - gerade zu Ostern - voller Menschen. Erst weiter unten gibt´s weitere Wege in bzw. aus allen Richtungen. 

Wenn ihr aber trotzdem in den Harz wollt und "glatte" Wege - wegen der Hand von Jonas - fahren wollt, dann empfehle ich euch die Volksbank-Arena-Harz ab Wernigerode oder Ilsenburg. Das ist zwar nichts spektakuläres, macht aber Spaß. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre der Ostharz rund um´s Selketal.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. März 2011)

Hi, danke für deine Tipps. Beim letzten mal hochfahren sind wir nur nen kleines Stück Straße gefahren, es gehen da schon recht früh Wege ab, aber frag mich nicht, wo 

Ostern war eigendlich nur nen Alternativvorschlag zu der inoffiziell geplanten Anfänger-Bikeparktour für diejenigen, die wohl nicht mitkommen können. Aber anscheinend auch keine gute Idee^^.

Der Onkel Doktor hat mir noch 2 Wochen Schonfrist verschrieben und mein Bike ist grade nen bisschen tiefergelegt (Dämpfer im Anus und Gabel liegt irgendwo in der Ecke ^^), aber wenn diese beiden Missstände behoben sind, hätte ich schon Lust deine Streckenvorschläge mal auszuprobieren. Vielleicht das Wochenende nach Ostern? Sehen wir dann, wenn es so weit ist


----------



## SiD67 (25. März 2011)

dann bleibt ja nur noch mein hinterbau problem zu lösen^^
ich mach nachher mal mein hilferuf thread auf mit bildern und dann hoffe ich mal das irgendwer denn hersteller und model benennen kann, sonst hab ich ein echtes problem


----------



## _torsten_ (25. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für deine Tipps. Beim letzten mal hochfahren sind wir nur nen kleines Stück Straße gefahren, es gehen da schon recht früh Wege ab, aber frag mich nicht, wo


Klar, im "unteren" Bereich gehen schon noch ein paar Wege weg. Aber die gehen entweder wieder nach unten oder treffen dann weiter oben auf die Brockenstraße. Ab einer Höhe von ca. 900 m gehen nur noch die beiden besagten Wege auf´s Brockenplateau. 
Der Schneelochweg und der Blitz-Finder-Stieg sind gesperrt.

Gute Besserung für deine Hand!


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2011)

wenn wer spontan noch lust und zeit hat:
fahre morgen mitm kumpel wenns nicht regnet 9:44 ab md hbf nach thale und werden dort enduromäßig n bisschen rumriden.

helmpflicht, jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich (ich bin kein zur verantwortung zu ziehender guide), bisschen proviant, kein gehetze/kein wettrennen


----------



## SiD67 (30. März 2011)

viel Spaß r0ckZ, macht mal Fotos oder Videos vom Gelände, ich sollte mir mal einen Helm zulegen...

Haben wir in MD oder nähe MD sowas wie Eisenwarenhandel oder einen Lagerhersteller?
Ich hab immer noch keine Antwort von Onyx Cycle bzw Panther was mein Ruhrwerk angeht und will jetzt den Bolzen vom Horst-Link links vermessen um Ersatz für den rechts fehlenden zu kriegen.


----------



## r0ckZ (31. März 2011)

nö ungern, da viele der von mir befahrenen wege von den nationalparkrangern nicht als erlaubte radwege angesehen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2011)

Wurde der HEX bestreikt  ???


----------



## r0ckZ (31. März 2011)

hmja, war auch ätzend ... ein zug fiel komplett aus, was aber nich so schlimm war, da alle im zeitstress waren.
dann gings nur bis halberstadt und von dort über käffer mitm bus. fahrradmitnahme war aber zum glück kein thema.
hat alles ewig gebraucht, aber hat sich gelohnt. warn geiler tag


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. April 2011)

wieder daha


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. April 2011)

Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## SiD67 (4. April 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. April 2011)

Alles noch/wieder dran?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. April 2011)

jo, wird valles wieder, dauert bloß^^


----------



## SiD67 (4. April 2011)

und weißte noch wie es dazu kamm oder ist das alles weg?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. April 2011)

weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. April 2011)

Auch das hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## Outliner (5. April 2011)

und gute besserung!


----------



## Akira (6. April 2011)

kommt heute jemand zur CM


----------



## SiD67 (6. April 2011)

kann nicht, bike im arsch


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. April 2011)

Willkommen im Club;D

BTW:
Jemand Interesse an eine Race face Atlas Fr Kurbel in 83mm,schwarz technisch super Zustand optisch ok?brauch mal wieder Geld;D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2011)

ich were da sein und noch wen mit bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. April 2011)

kann nicht, arm im ar . . .   äh kaputt 

Was macht deine Bolzensuche, Sid? Fündig geworden? Es gibt auch ne handvoll Internetshops die solche Teile anbieten, aber ohne maße wird das nichts


----------



## SiD67 (6. April 2011)

ist so gut wie erledigt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2011)

joar das war heute leicht kläglich...
mir ist auf der Rückfahrt noch bei etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit aufgefallen, wie viel Spiel ich im Gabelschaft hab... hoffl ist da nur was verrutscht...


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2011)

nimm mal die gabel raus,nicht das da an der krone was weggeflogen ist oder am schaft...rissprüfung...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2011)

da mach ich morgen mal. ey nich dass ich hier noch ne neue Gabel brauch...
dann kauf ich mir lieber gleich nen Stadtesel ala Bionicon Urban Road Fast


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2011)

in deinen rahmen gehört ohnehin eine headshok...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. April 2011)

ja aber nicht für den Preis eines halben Fahrrads^^
es müsste dann ja schon eine Super Fatty Ultra DLR OPI in matt-schwarz!
schwarz hat matt zu sein. Oder gleich nen Flash 2


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> es müsste dann ja schon eine Super Fatty Ultra DLR OPI in matt-schwarz!


ach was.einfache fatty...mattschwarz lacken...fertich!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. April 2011)

So, war heute beim Arzt, gemütliche Touren darf ich wieder . . .

Also, wer hat am Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde richtung Trogbrücke? Bin auch für andere Strecken offen, sollten nur nicht zu uneben sein


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. April 2011)

Ne ruhige Runde Richtung Trog würde ich am Samstag mitfahren. Hab aber nur mein olles Hardtail zur Verfügung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. April 2011)

Ab wann hast du denn Zeit? Was hältst du von 14 Uhr? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. April 2011)

14 Uhr klingt gut. Wollen wir uns bei Aral oder vor dem Freibad treffen?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. April 2011)

Aral klingt gut. Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich auch mitm Hardtail, dann können wir ja mal vergleichen, welches den höheren Baumarktfaktor hat


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. April 2011)

Jetz hört doch mal auf auf die Hardtails zu schimpfen

Hätte ich einen vorde reifen würd ich mitkommen,mein muddy Mary hat sich glorreich verabschiedet.
Falls jemand was günstiges rumfliegen hat...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

schau beim nächsten Baumarkt vorbei 
alternativ nen Bikeshop hin der Stadt. da gibt es ja genug^^

könnte jemand genau erläutern welche Aral-Tanke?!
hätte Interesse^^


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. April 2011)

Wir reden von der Aral-Tanke beim Klinikum Olvenstedt.
Wir können dich auch irgendwo auf dem Weg auflesen, Ghost hat sich ja auch noch nicht entgültig entschieden ob er mitkommt.
Vorschläge meinerseits wären entweder Herrenkrugpark oder vorm Little John an der Kastanienstraße. Da müsste es doch auch ne Brücke zwischen geben, so dass man direkt zum Park und dann zum Elberadweg kommt, oder? Ich denke mal Vercetti kennt den weg.


----------



## Outliner (8. April 2011)

habe noch einen sehr guten albert in 2,25 sport line draht...fünfer...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Wir reden von der Aral-Tanke beim Klinikum Olvenstedt.
> Wir können dich auch irgendwo auf dem Weg auflesen, Ghost hat sich ja auch noch nicht entgültig entschieden ob er mitkommt.
> Vorschläge meinerseits wären entweder Herrenkrugpark oder vorm Little John an der Kastanienstraße. Da müsste es doch auch ne Brücke zwischen geben, so dass man direkt zum Park und dann zum Elberadweg kommt, oder? Ich denke mal Vercetti kennt den weg.



Olvenstedt ist ja das andere Stadtende^^ 
von "der Firma" aus kommt man über die Fußgängerbrücke zum Herrenkrug.
wann wäre den "Abholtermin" bei "der Firma" und wie lange würde die Tour etwa dauern?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du mit "die Firma" meinst, kannst du nicht einfach an der Brücke warten? Die finde ich noch  Schätze mal so um 1420.
Wie lange das dauert, hängt davon ab wie flott wir fahren, ich schätz mal so +- 2h ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

die firma ist little Johnbikes ^^
Dumme Angewohnheit 
ich geb morgen gegen 12:00 Bescheid, ob ich mit komme oder nicht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. April 2011)

Ach so  .
Naja schreib auch dazu, ob du zur Brücke oder zur Firma (ca.1415 dann) kommst


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (8. April 2011)

Ich kome nicht.english Projekt noch machen morgen;(


----------



## itchyp (9. April 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Jetz hört doch mal auf auf die Hardtails zu schimpfen
> 
> Hätte ich einen vorde reifen würd ich mitkommen,mein muddy Mary hat sich glorreich verabschiedet.
> Falls jemand was günstiges rumfliegen hat...



ich hätte noch 2 noname Drahtreifen rumliegen.

2 2,35er Maxxis Highroller mit 80% Profil

und 2 Wicked Will 2,5 mit 95% Profil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. April 2011)

Ich steh dann 14.20 +-5min an der Fußgängerbrücke.

lg
Nihtraucher91


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (9. April 2011)

Itchyp,Sry nix dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (10. April 2011)

Wenn hier eh grade Basar ist : hat irgendwer von euch noch ne Gabel rumliegen? Also entweder ne stabile Starrgabel mit +- 450mm Länge, oder ne günstige Federgabel (so was Richtung RS Tora oder vergleichbar). Bräuchte irgendwas, was in der Stadt nicht gleich geklaut wird, aber nicht gleich auseinanderfällt, wenn sie mal nen Stoß abbekommt.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. April 2011)

Wie siehts aus, am Wochenende wieder jemand Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. April 2011)

Ich will Sonntag gegen 14:00 Richtung Burg fahren. Werden so um die 70km werden. Falls du magst, können wir ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. April 2011)

Wenn wir uns auf ein gemäßigtes Tempo einigen können, sehr gerne (Die Dart ist nur noch nen Schrotthaufen, ne Tour will ich damit nicht mehr fahren und das Fully bekommt morgen oder übermorgen nen Satz Marys, nachdem sich das mit den Intense erledigt hat und Maxxis derzeit keine 1-Plys in 2,5 ausliefert . . .) . Wäre genau das richtige um mal mein neues GPS-Logging Programm zu testen.
Treffpunkt wieder Aral?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. April 2011)

Jep, können das Tempo ruhig drosseln. Muss ja auch nicht bis Burg gehen. Möchte aber auf jeden Fall ne Weile durch den Wald zwischen Hohenwarthe und Burg fahren. 

Ja, dann wieder Aral.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (14. April 2011)

wann wollt ihr fahren? Würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (14. April 2011)

Wald ist kein Problem, meine neue Gabel-Dämpfer-Kombi ist doch ziemlich Schluckfreudig, damit sollte das trotz meiner Hand gehen.

Abfahrt 14 Uhr wenn ich richtig lese, Treffpunkt liegt in Olvenstedt, aber wenn das für dich in weiter Ferne liegt, können wir dich bestimmt auf dem Weg einsammeln


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (14. April 2011)

Am Sonntag gegen 14Uhr soll es losgehen.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (14. April 2011)

Komme aus Sudenburg, müsst mir nur sagen welche Tankstelle in Olvenstedt meint, da gibt es ein paar.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. April 2011)

Das ist die Aral-Tankstelle zwischen dem Krankenhaus und dem Flora-Park, tendenziell eher näher am Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. April 2011)

Hab die Tour mal etwas durchgeplant. Ich würde erstmal Richtung Barleben/Wolmirstedt fahren, dann entlang der Ohre und durch den Wald Richtung Wasserstraßenkreuz. Von da dann übern Trog und ab in den Wald. Zurück dann durch Lostau, Biederitz und Herrenkrug.

Alles in allem dürften es so um die 60km werden.


----------



## Deleted 125360 (16. April 2011)

hört sich gut an, bin dabei...


----------



## assistulle (19. April 2011)

will morgen jemand mit nach braunlage kommen


----------



## MatzeMD (19. April 2011)

Wollen schon, muss aber arbeite.


----------



## assistulle (19. April 2011)

will morgen jemand mit nach braunlage und hat zeit.......präziser?


----------



## SiD67 (20. April 2011)

wie schaut es in den kommenden Tagen mit ner Feierabendrunde aus oder einer Tour?
Mein Ersatzteil ist Morgen hier und ich muss ganz dringend ein paar Kilometer runter reißen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2011)

ab 10.Mai sollte ich einiges an Zeit haben. dann sind meine schriftl Prüfungen durch. dann können wir ja mal mit Mr_Vercetti und Jonas-7596 über den Herrenkrug raus fahren.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. April 2011)

Schön zu hören, Sid.
Ich will im Grunde jeden Tag fahren. Können ja dann mal wieder zusammen fahren. Falls du magst, kannst du ja morgen mit durch die Heide fahren.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Hi,

gut dass das mit dem Teil geklappt hat. 
An sich hätt ich heute Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde, ich denke mal so ab 17 Uhr.
Über Ostern bin ich schon komplett "Ausgebucht", aber danach auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei. Vielleicht können wir ja mal an einem Wochenende in den Harz? Also kein Bikepark oder so was sondern ne Tour durch die Berge. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommen wir sogar einen "local guide"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gut dass das mit dem Teil geklappt hat.
> An sich hätt ich heute Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde, ich denke mal so ab 17 Uhr.
> Über Ostern bin ich schon komplett "Ausgebucht", aber danach auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei. Vielleicht können wir ja mal an einem Wochenende in den Harz? Also kein Bikepark oder so was sondern ne Tour durch die Berge. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommen wir sogar einen "local guide"



da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## SiD67 (21. April 2011)

schön zu hören, mir ist gerade etwas ganz dummes passiert, aber besser jetzt beim Einbau als aufn Trail. Wollte die Schraube fest ziehen und knack ist der Kopf abgerissen, ich werde ein Foto von der technischen Zeichnung machen, vielleicht hat jemand sone schraube oder so ähnlich herumliegen und nein ich hab nicht zu doll gemacht


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

@ itchy: heute nachmittag oder Harz?
@ sid : hat die schraube zufällig ein metrisches Gewinde? Wenn ja, alte Schraube als Muster aufheben und in den Baumarkt gehen, da wirst du sicherlich fündig. Falls es kein metrisches Gewinde ist, wirds etwas schwieriger.


----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> @ itchy: heute nachmittag oder Harz?



Harz, sorry


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. April 2011)

Harz wäre ich evtl auch dabei


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Gut zu hören, dass so viele dabei wären. 
Müsste man nur noch nen Termin für finden, wie wärs mit dem WE nach Ostern?
Laut langzeitvorhersage (gut, sehr zuverlässig ists nicht) soll das Wetter die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht wesentlich schlechter werden.
Muss man sehen, ob das WE und ob SA oder SO. 
Kosten würde der Spaß so weit ich weiß zwischen 6 und 10 pro Person für hin- und Rückfahrt, kommt darauf an, wie viele wir werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

mit zug meinst du?

und dein local guide ist n bekannter, der da wohnt?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Jo, mit dem Hex, habe leider kein Auto

der "local Guide" wäre einer aus dem Forum, der uns mal ein paar Strecken zeigen will, aber wann der Zeit hat kann ich nicht sagen, erst mal nachfragen. Ist irgendwie nen bissl schwierig so was bei so viel Leuten zu koordinieren und das über ein Forum 

Ansonsten stellen wir uns selbst ne Tour zusammen, gibt Karten im Internet und Vercetti hat ein GPS-Fähiges Handy mit dem Kartennavigation ganz gut klappt. Vielleicht bekomm ich das auch mal auf meinem zum Laufen bis da hin, zur Not gehts auch mit ner Papierkarte, den Rückweg zum Bahnhof zeigt mein GPS zur Not auch noch an.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. April 2011)

Nächsten Sonntag wäre ich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bei ner Tour im Harz dabei. Samstag geht nicht, da bin ich beim MX in Ferchland.

Von einem Guide würde ich das ganze nicht abhängig machen. Wenn er Zeit hat ist schön, wenn nicht suchen wir eben selber.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Von einem Guide würde ich das ganze nicht abhängig machen. Wenn er Zeit hat ist schön, wenn nicht suchen wir eben selber.



So sehe ich das auch, wäre ja auch irgendwie mist, wenn er nicht auftauchen sollte und wir ohne irgendne Planung da stehen. Sonntag würde bei mir auch ganz gut passen, falls das bei den Anderen auch so aussieht, würde ich ihn mal fragen.


----------



## SiD67 (21. April 2011)

so da bin ich wieder, geht nur um das linke teil, wenn da jemand was hat, egal ob das Gewinde etwas länger oder kürzer ist, wichtig ist der Kopfdurchmesser da sich der versenkt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. April 2011)

lasst das mit dem osterwochenende bleiben... ihr ärgert euch nur dass ihr permanent am bremsen seit. ich war letztes jahr auch so dumm und war zum osterwochenende oben.


----------



## SiD67 (21. April 2011)

es ist glaube ich so was von egal wo man an Ostern sein wird, solang das nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet und Windstärke 8 hat, werden die Leute durch die Gegend laufen und das Wetter genießen wollen und wir wollen bei dem gewusel da mitn bike durch


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Gemeint ist so wie ich das verstanden hab der Sonntag 1 Woche nach Ostern, das an Ostern mist ist, wurde ja schon diskutiert


----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

das wäre dann der 1. Mai, meint ihr nicht auch, dass es da auch sehr voll sein wird?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. April 2011)

Warum? Ist doch nen Sonntag wieder jeder andere in den kommenden Monaten auch. Wenn man den Harz leer haben will, muss man wohl unter der Woche oder im Herbst fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Itchy hat recht, erster Mai ist nen Feiertag. Da aber Sonntag eh fast alle frei haben, denke ich nicht, dass das nen großen Unterschied macht. Ansonsten muss ich halt mit dem Hardtail fahren, das hat ein fettes Nebelhorn montiert


----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

das Ding ist, das an solchen Feiertagen, egal ob Sonntag oder nicht, viele Familien unterwegs sind und die suchen sich nunmal solche Ausflugsziele wie Harz usw.

Aber mir isses letztendlich egal, mitkommen würde ich trotzdem


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. April 2011)

Also Sid würde wahrscheinlich auch mitkommen (btw. Operation Bike geglückt, der Patient wurde in die Wildnis entlassen ) . Dann wären wir ja schon mal mindestens zu viert.
Habe mal den "Guide" angeschrieben, ob er denn am 1. Mai Zeit und Lust hat.
Edit: Scheint der Fall zu sein, soll mich dann noch mal melden, wenn der Termin fest ist


----------



## Outliner (22. April 2011)

oh mann,einen m5 bolzen fertigt man für diesen zweck doch nicht in butterweichem V2A oder gibt wenigstens das anzugsdrehmoment an.


----------



## SiD67 (22. April 2011)

naja hält erst mal, Testfahrt durch die Stadt war problemfrei  

@ Outliner was hältst davon wenn ich eine Drehbank auftreibe und bisschen Titan einkaufe?

@ Vercetti morgen also heute, wo treffen und ne Uhrzeit bräuchte ich noch, notfalls mal durch klingeln wenn du dich fertig machst, nicht das ich verpenne


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. April 2011)

Wenn du magst, können wir uns gegen 09:15 an der Total Tanke in der Albert Vater Straße treffen.


----------



## SiD67 (22. April 2011)

geht klar, werde mal eben bis 0800 pennen, bis dann


----------



## Outliner (22. April 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> @ Outliner was hältst davon wenn ich eine Drehbank auftreibe und bisschen Titan einkaufe?


titan? nein danke,das artet in arbeit aus.


----------



## porsti (25. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn Ihr eine Harz-Tour plant, schaut mal hier nach. Je nach Abfahrtsort ist da für jeden etwas dabei.

Bin selber gerade am Osterwochenende die Kästeklippen über den Ziegenrücken im Okertal hoch und den Tag davor Schalke-Auerhahn-Hahnenklee abgefahren. Die Touren sind recht gut beschildert und echt abwechslungsreich! (Störende Wanderer hielten sich im Übrigen in Grenzen...)

Seid Ihr in MD denn auch mal unter Woche für kleine Feierabendtouren zu haben? Ich bin Magdeburg-Neuling und kenne bisher nur den Weg zur Arbeit... ;-)

Kurze Beschreibung: überzeugter Hardtailer; lange Pause hinter sich; beschäftigt mit Konditionsaufbau.

In diesem Sinne also erst einmal ein fröhliches HALLO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (25. April 2011)

Herzlich willkommen in Magdeburg. 
Schöne Feierabend Touren gibt's hier genug. Und eigentlich hat auch immer jemand Zeit für ne gemütliche Tour.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal!

Unter der Woche findet sich meistens jemand, in letzter Zeit sogar sehr häufig  . 
Also wenn du Lust hast, einfach Eintrag ins Forum mit Zeitvorschlag, dann finden sich meistens welche, in der Regel aber eher gegen Abend. Bin auch öfters dabei, Magdeburg ist zwar Flachland, aber dennoch findet sich die ein oder andere lustige Strecke.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. April 2011)

Wie schaut es jetzt aus mit Sonntag? Das Wetter scheint ja brauchbar zu werden. Wer wäre sicher dabei, bei einer Runde durch den Harz?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. April 2011)

Also ich wäre dabei, das mit dem "Guide" scheint auch zu klappen.
Ich denke mal, dass wir irgendwann vormittags abdampfen, oder? Mein Vorschlag wäre entweder Abfahrt 9:10 oder 10:10 vom HBF.

Bekommst du es hin, die Volksbank-Strecke ab Wernigerode in dein Handy zu laden, damit wir was haben, falls der Guide doch nicht kommt?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (26. April 2011)

ich wäre dabei,allerdings muss ich nächsten tag wieder zur schule,klausur etc,deswegen würde ich gerne nicht allzu spät nach md zurückkommen...

wenn was genaueres feststeht,und ich weiss wann wir ca wieder eintrudeln wär ich denke ich dabei.(muss ja mein hardtail auch mal bewegen...)


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. April 2011)

Darüber muss man sich einig werden, aber ich denke mal, wenn wir von einer 4-5h-Tour ausgehen (und danach ist man im Harz gut ausgelaugt  ) sind wir denke ich so um 17 Uhr wieder in MD. Aber so genau kann das keiner sagen, aber da du nicht der einzige bist, der am Montag raus muss, denke ich schon, dass wir nicht übertrieben spät wieder da sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (26. April 2011)

find ick gut!


----------



## itchyp (26. April 2011)

was kostet denn das zugticket? wie ist das mit dem bike? nimmt man das mit an seinen "Platz" oder gibts da einen extra wagon für?

wir überlegen nämlich mit auto zu fahren aber evtl. schon samstag...je nachdem wie teuer der zug ist


----------



## SiD67 (26. April 2011)

dann terminiert das mal durch damit ich abschätzen kann wann ich samstags im Bett sein muss um das zu überleben


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

Ich stimme dann mal fÃ¼r die Abfahrt 09:10.
Dann sollten wir nicht zu spÃ¤t zurÃ¼ck sein.
Der Fahrpreis hÃ¤ngt von der Anzahl der Mitfahrer ab. Wenn fÃ¼nf Leute Fahren, werden es 6â¬.
Ich denke mal, man wird neben seinem Bike Sitzen. Am LINT habe ich jedenfalls noch keinen GepÃ¤ckwagen gesehen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. April 2011)

Ich bin auch für 9:10. Wie Vercetti schon geschrieben hat, gibt es vorne und hinten im Zug Freiräume, wo nur Klappsitze sind, die sind für Bikes,Kinderwagen etc vorgesehen. Man sitzt also neben seinem Bike, es kann aber sein, dass wir uns auf vorne und hinten aufteilen müssen, aber das sieht man ja dann. 

Sind alle mit 9:10 einverstanden? Wenn ja, dann geb ich dem Guide bescheid.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. April 2011)

9:10 ist gut. 
6 euro auch.
passt,solange die eltern mitspielen^^


----------



## itchyp (27. April 2011)

6  hin und zurück? was ist wenn wir mehr als 5 sind? also ich hätte evtl. 2 leute mit zu bringen, vielleicht auch mehr


----------



## SiD67 (27. April 2011)

gute Frage, was ist den das Maximum bei dem Gruppenticket also ab welchem Punkt müsste Mann ein zweites kaufen?


----------



## assistulle (27. April 2011)

bei der karte von der ihr hier sprecht sind 5 glaubch das maximum


----------



## porsti (27. April 2011)

Hey Leute, wird die WR-Tour ne Downhill-Geschichte oder einfach eine schöne Waldautobahntour mit kleinen Single-Trails? Dann wäre ich nämlich auch noch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> gute Frage, was ist den das Maximum bei dem Gruppenticket also ab welchem Punkt müsste Mann ein zweites kaufen?


Das Länderticket 5 Personen für 29,-
Das Länderticket Single für 21,-
Mo.-Fr. ab 9 Uhr und Sa., So. und feiertags ab 0 Uhr. Umtausch und Erstattung sind ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. April 2011)

Jo, ab 6 Leuten muss man ein zweites Kaufen, je nach dem wie viele wir werden sind das dann maximal 10â¬ pro Person fÃ¼r hin und RÃ¼ckfahrt.
Mensch, dann wird das ja ne riesenaktion am WE, scheinen dann ja so 7-8 Mann zu werden, oder? Viel mehr passen auch nicht in den Zug  .

@porsti: Das wird keine Downhill-Aktion sondern einfach ne Tour durch den Harz, aber ich denke mal mit mehr Singletrail als Waldautobahn, aber nichts allzuschwieriges.

Sind denn alle mit 9:10 Abfahrt einverstanden?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. April 2011)

mit so vielen leuten müsst ihr rechtzeitig am zug sein, dass auch ja keiner vor euch einsteigt, sonst ists voll 

In einem Monat komm ich wieder mit denk ich mal, mal sehen was die Knochen sagen und wie die Reha läuft.

Viel Spaß auf jeden fall

p.s.: von itchy will ich bewisfotos, sonst glaubt dem ja keiner, dass er sein rad auch artgerecht bewegt


----------



## itchyp (27. April 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> p.s.: von itchy will ich bewisfotos, sonst glaubt dem ja keiner, dass er sein rad auch artgerecht bewegt



letztes Wochenende sahs aus wie die Sau, steht aber mittlerweile wieder strahlend in der Küche.

Kamera nehm ich mit.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. April 2011)

leider muss ich wohl doch absagen...

zitat eltern" du kannst jetz keinen ganzen tag am wochenende weg sein"

mal gucken ob ich sie noch bequatschen kann...


----------



## assistulle (27. April 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> leider muss ich wohl doch absagen...
> 
> zitat eltern" du kannst jetz keinen ganzen tag am wochenende weg sein"
> 
> mal gucken ob ich sie noch bequatschen kann...


 süß^^


----------



## itchyp (27. April 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> leider muss ich wohl doch absagen...
> 
> zitat eltern" du kannst jetz keinen ganzen tag am wochenende weg sein"
> 
> mal gucken ob ich sie noch bequatschen kann...



Wie alt bistn du?

So also ich hab grad mit meinem Bruder telefoniert und er ist auch dabei. Nem Kumpel hab ich auch noch geschrieben und evtl. bringt der auch nochn Kumpel mit. Minimum komm ich also zu 2. Maximal zu 4.

Falls wir 2 5er Tickets brauchen, werd ihr damit einverstanden, die 2 x 29  dann durch die Anzahl zu teilen? Wenn wir 6 werden, wärs natürlich am beschissensten.

mit 9:10 Uhr bin ich einverstanden am Hbf


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> mit so vielen leuten müsst ihr rechtzeitig am zug sein, dass auch ja keiner vor euch einsteigt, sonst ists voll



Genau das ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen.
Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ab wann man sich auf dem Bahnsteig sammeln sollte? Ich bin seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Zug gefahren...

Mal schauen, wie viele Leute es am Sonntag dann wirklich werden. So eine große Gruppe wäre auf jeden Fall klasse

Ich wäre dafür, die gesamten Fahrkosten durch alle Teilnehmer zu teilen. Wäre ja echt mies, wenn dann ein oder zwei Leute die Kosten für das zweite Ticket alleine tragen müssten.

Jetzt werde ich erstmal auf die Suche nach der Quelle für ein Knacken/Knarzen am Bike machen. Das treibt mich in den Wahnsinn


----------



## assistulle (27. April 2011)

ne halbe stunde vorher sollte es schon sein da richtung harz auch viele wanderer unterwegs sind besonders am wochenende.......und diese wanderer (rentner) sind in sachen "sitzplatzeroberung" erprobt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Genau das ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen.
> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ab wann man sich auf dem Bahnsteig sammeln sollte? Ich bin seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Zug gefahren...


Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Fahren mit der DB.Auf dem Bahnsteig in der Nähe des Wagens mit Radabteil aufstellen. Vielleicht gibt es einen Wagenstandsanzeiger auf dem Bahnsteig.
Es gibt immer drei Möglichkeiten für das Radabteil, wenn es die alten Wagen der DB sind (kein Doppelstockzug) ganz am Ende, ganz vorne, oder in der Mitte.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

Wir fahren ja mit dem HEX, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und setzen die nicht nur den LINT ein? Da ist nichts mit Radabteil...


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wir fahren ja mit dem HEX, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und setzen die nicht nur den LINT ein? Da ist nichts mit Radabteil...


Wenn ihr mit dem HEX fahrt, dann könnte es Probleme bei der Beförderung geben


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

War gerade am auf der Homepage vom HEX Betreiber.

_Allgemeine Beförderungsbedingungen der Veolia Verkehr Sachsen-Anhalt GmbH für den HarzElbeExpress_

*§ 12 Mitnahme von Sachen*

3. Ein Anspruch auf Mitnahme besteht nicht. Maximal 8 Fahrräder pro Triebwagen werden jedoch bei gleichzeitiger Mitfahrt des Reisenden befördert, wenn dadurch die Sicherheit und Ordnung des Betriebs nicht gefährdet und andere Reisende nicht gefährdet oder belästigt werden.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. April 2011)

zur altersfrage:

bin 15 aber komm hier nicht weg...scheiss schule^^


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> zur altersfrage:
> 
> bin 15 aber komm hier nicht weg...scheiss schule^^


Hallo was heißt hier ***** Schule. Ohne ordentliche Bildung kein gut bezahlter Beruf und somit kein später kein Superbike. Hättest aber, wenn Du mitgefahren wärst, eine Einverständniserklärung Deiner Eltern dem Tourguide übergeben müssen.
Also am Wochenende schön lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich erstmal auf die Suche nach der Quelle für ein Knacken/Knarzen am Bike machen. Das treibt mich in den Wahnsinn



Brauchst dir keine Mühe zu geben, meine Pedale knacken wie Sau, Wahnsinn also vorprogrammiert 

Der HEX setzt nur den LINT ein, aber wie da so schön steht, 8 Räder können rein. Ist halt nur das Risiko, dass da noch ne andere Gruppe mitwill. Ich denke mal wenn man sich pünktlich um 8:30 vorm Bahnhof trifft, sollte das aber klappen. Wenns extrem besch******en laufen sollte, bleibt noch die alternative, dass die ersten 5 den Zug um 9:10 nehmen und der Rest um 10:10 hinterherdümpelt. Wär zwar ziemlig Bescheiden, aber wahrscheinlich die beste Alternative wenn man die Fahrkarte gekauft hat und dann merkt, dass der Zug voll ist. Oder wir gehen erst zum Bahnsteig und wenn wir die einzigen mit Bikes sind, geht einer Fahrkarte kaufen.


----------



## assistulle (27. April 2011)

fahrkarte kann man auch im zug kaufen


----------



## Outliner (27. April 2011)

im hex sind die schaffner recht nett,solange man den fahrkartenautomaten und die ausgänge freihält.ich bin ich da schon mit gefühlten 15 bikes im abteil gewesen...kam keine sau mehr durch,hat aber auch keiner gemeckert...
wenn nicht räder aus dem rahmen nehmen,dann ist es kein fahrrad mehr sondern gepäck und das müssen sie dann wohl mitnehmen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

Auch diese Sachsen Anhalt Ticket?
Jep, zur Not teilen wir uns einfach auf zwei Züge auf. 

Ein Geräusch ist weg, das Knarzen war vom Tretlager oder von der Kurbel gekommen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. April 2011)

Laut DB wohl nur am Automaten im Bahnhof, aber wenn der Zug schon ne halbe Stunde vorher da hält, kann man ja gucken, wie voll der ist und dann noch die Fahrkarte holen. Dann können sich ja schon mal alle in den Zug setzen und einer geht kurz runter und holt ne Fahrkarte.

Ich denke, der Termin ist jetzt fest, oder? Wenn ja, sag ich mal dem Guide bescheid.


----------



## itchyp (27. April 2011)

bei mir steht jetzt auch fest, dass wir nur zu 2. kommen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. April 2011)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe kommen mit: itchyp+kumpel,mr.vercetti, sid und ich.
Habe ich wen vergessen?
Dann wÃ¤ren wir zu 5., macht 6â¬ pro Person und ich denke dann bekommen wir auch keine Transportprobleme


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. April 2011)

porsti will vielleicht auch mitfahren, wie er in #1227 geschrieben hat.


----------



## SeTa (27. April 2011)

wieviele km und hm plant ihr denn so?
hätte evtl auch interesse aber bin im mom ein konditionelles wrack nach längerer verletzungspause....


----------



## itchyp (28. April 2011)

geplant ist da garnix würd ich sagen. Vorrangig solls um Spaß gehen und um vielleicht ein paar Allmountain/Enduro Trails kennen zu lernen (falls der Guide mitkommt). Ich denke nicht, dass du konditionell Probleme bekommen wirst und wenn doch, dann bekomm ich sicher auch welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (28. April 2011)

hat jemand loctite oder vergleichbar zur Hand? kein Bock das ich wieder was verliere bei der Tour.  M8 Feingewinde Schrauben, jemand eine Idee wo, Toom hat so was nicht da, da war ich nämlich schon. 
@ Vercetti wir müssten vielleicht nochmal an meine hintere Bremse ran, da ist kein bums vorhanden wo vorher einer war^^ vielleicht mal richtig mit Bremssatteldemontage um das Ding richtig drehen und schütteln zu können???


----------



## Outliner (28. April 2011)

statt schraubensicherung tuts zur not auch ein tropfen farbe,zumal feingewinde nicht unbedingt gesichert werden muss.
wenn möglich verwende ich sowieso lieber zahnscheiben innengezahnt zur sicherung.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. April 2011)

Hat sich der Guide schon gemeldet und hat er am Sonntag Zeit für uns?

Sid, das mit der Bremse können wir machen. Wenn es vor der Tour sein soll, muss es heute passieren, Morgen oder am Samstag wird es nix. Melde dich einfach, ich pack den Krempel nebst Loctite jetzt einfach mal ein.


----------



## SiD67 (28. April 2011)

dann muss es wohl so sein, fehlt nur noch ne scheiß schraube, dann ist der hobel wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. April 2011)

Hi,

also der Guide hat sich gemeldet und holt uns um 10:20 vom Bahnhof ab. Geplant ist ne lockere Tour mit Anstiegen auf Waldautobahn und Trails, runter gehts dann auf Trails. Wir fangen gemütlich an und sehen dann vor Ort wie schwierig diese werden können. Habe ihn aber schon vorgewarnt, dass evtl. bergauf mal geschoben werden muss.

@Seta: meine Kondition hat auch etwas gelitten. Wenn du aber mit deiner Verletzung den Berg runter kommst sehe ich da kein Problem, soll ja kein Rennen werden.

@Sid: Toom hat Schraubensicherung, das Zeugs steht bei denen in der Kleberabteilung neben der Farbe, keine Ahnung weshalb.


----------



## MatzeMD (28. April 2011)

Würde gern mit mitkommen. Hab aber erst zum Dienstag nen Termin zum laufräder zentrieren bekommen. Wünsche auf jeden Fall vielspass und das keines eurer Bikes defekt wieder im MD ankommt.


----------



## MatzeMD (28. April 2011)

Würde gern mit mitkommen. Hab aber erst zum Dienstag nen Termin zum laufräder zentrieren bekommen. Wünsche auf jeden Fall vielspass und das keines eurer Bikes defekt wieder im MD ankommt.


----------



## porsti (28. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Also 08.30h am Bahnhof. Ich schlage Treffen draußen vor  dem Haupteingang vor! Und natürlich sollten wir meiner Meinung nach  einfach den Gesamtfahrpreis durch alle Mitfahrer teilen!

@ SeTa: Komm einfach mit! Ich bin sicherlich auch nicht der fitteste momentan. Wir packen das schon!


----------



## SeTa (28. April 2011)

also meine kondi geht im moment gegen null... bin das letzte mal auf ner 80 kmtour nur nen schnitt von 19kmh gefahren.... und das mit langen pausen.
was versteht ihr denn unter am und enduro? weste und knieschützer? oder nur nen helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (28. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wo wir lang fahren aber ich denke wir sind alle Noobs mehr oder weniger also mach dir mal keine Sorgen. eher AM als Enduro. paar lockere Trails nichts wildes...Außerdem interessiert mich dein Stereo


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. April 2011)

scheint so als ob ich gewonnen hätte und mitkomme
muss noch was lernen bis sonntag und dann auf in den harz...


----------



## SiD67 (28. April 2011)

ich nehm ein helm mit und denke aber nicht das ich den brauchen werde...

also mal ganz locker, nix mit fetter rüstung und fullface


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. April 2011)

ich werd trotzdem mit fullface kommen;P

weiss nicht ob ich meinem normalen helm noch vertraue nachdem der nen fetten schlag abgekriegt hat


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. April 2011)

Jep, fahr einfach mit. Tempo ist mit Sicherheit Nebensache, und wenn einem eine Passage zu doof ist, wird geschoben. Ich habe null Fahrtechnik und werde entsprechend keine Risiken eingehen. Aber irgendwie muss man ja mal neue Wege erfahren...
Als Persönliche Schutzausrüstung nehme ich nur nen XC Helm und die (immer lauter werdende) Stimme im Kopf mit. Das muss reichen.

Wie schon gesagt, wir werden mehr oder weniger eine Anfängergruppe sein.


----------



## itchyp (28. April 2011)

Ich werd wohl auch mit Fullface fahren müssen, weil mein Bruder die Dirtschale nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. April 2011)

wenn dein bruder mitkommt bin ich ja mal nicht der einzige verrückte mitm hardtail

dann wird das ja ne lustige runde...hoffe mal der guide hat geduld...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. April 2011)

oh gott wie gerne ich mitkommen würde! ABER ich muss ja am Mo ABI-Abschlussprüfungen schreiben... bähhh
der Wille sagt: geh biken! Mach, das wird geil! der Kopf sagt: Lerne mein junge, lerne!
.......


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. April 2011)

Ich denke auch dass man keine fette Schutzausrüstung braucht, werde aber wahrscheinlich auch mit Fullface kommen, wenn die Post mir meinen endlich mal vorbeibringt. . . Habe ja schon in Sohlen gemerkt, wie schnell man im Baum hängt und meine Zähne brauch ich noch .
Aber ich muss Vercetti recht geben, zu irgendwas gezwungen wird keiner und wenns für wen zu schwierig wird, einfach das Tempo rausnehmen oder Schieben.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. April 2011)

Helm ist Pflicht, da das eine organisierte Veranstaltung ist und Jonas sonst am Arsch wär 
Wer Knieschoner hat packt sie einfach ein, kann nie schaden, den Rest braucht man nicht


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. April 2011)

muss ich nochmal saubermachen,klebt noch halb tahle dran...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. April 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Helm ist Pflicht, da das eine organisierte Veranstaltung ist und Jonas sonst am Arsch wär


WAS?!?!   Nein, ich glaub es ist allen klar, dass das keine offizielle geführte Tour ist und kein offizieller Guide, es ist also keiner da zum Verklagen, wenn sich wer latzt.
Soll aber auf keinen Fall heißen, dass jetzt alle die Helme zu Hause lassen sollen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. April 2011)

ich denke mal sobald es ins gelände geht ist ein helm für alle obligatorisch


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> WAS?!?!   Nein, ich glaub es ist allen klar, dass das keine offizielle geführte Tour ist und kein offizieller Guide, es ist also keiner da zum Verklagen, wenn sich wer latzt.
> Soll aber auf keinen Fall heißen, dass jetzt alle die Helme zu Hause lassen sollen



Och nee... Dachte ich falle mal eben hin und finanziere so nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. April 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich (ich bin kein zur verantwortung zu ziehender guide), kein gehetze/kein wettrennen



Wurde doch schon mal gut umschrieben. Das gilt so für mich, den Ortskundigen und alle anderen, *keiner ist für irgendwas zur Verantwortung zu ziehen*. Helm ist troztdem dringend empfohlen, vorschreiben kann ichs natürlich keinem.

Schon klar, dass die Beiträge von euch als Scherz gemeint sind, aber in der heutigen Zeit muss man damit Rechnen, dass es immer einen gibt, der das so hindreht wie ers braucht 

Naja, um das mal zusammenzufassen, was jeder mitnehmen sollte:
- Bike (wer ohne kommt, wird geohrfeigt und darf hinterherlaufen  )
- Helm
- Protektoren wie jeder meint, denke aber nicht dass welche gebraucht werden
- Verpflegung (was zu futtern und genug zu Trinken, gibt keinen Nachschub im Wald)
- Kleinkrams was man halt auf tour dabei hat (Flickzeug, Multitool, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, evtl. Gabel/Dämpferpumpe, . . .)
- Geld (nen 10er für den Zug)
- evtl ne leichte Jacke, aufm Berg ists immer nen paar Grad kühler als im Flachland

Denke das sollte das nötigste sein.


----------



## SeTa (29. April 2011)

naja an meinem stereo ist noch alles serie..... da gibts nichts interessantes.
wie siehts bei euch mit handschuhen aus? mit? ohne? hab leider für den sommer nix passendes da.... nur so radhandschuhe ohne finger.
reicht für den einsatz der 2,2er mountain king? oder müsste ich den fat albert aufziehen?
hab mein multitool und die kleine pumpe leider gerade geschrottet.... aber wird ja wohl jmd ne pumpe für feinventile dabei haben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (29. April 2011)

handschuhe nehm ich mit ja. hab auch ne pumpe die für autoventile und französische ist.


----------



## SiD67 (29. April 2011)

ich denk ich werde mitnehmen

Handschuhe... Fox Unabomber, bin am überlegen ob ich die Daumen aufschneide
Pumpe für Auto und Französich
Dämpferpumpe + Marzocchi Adapter 
die kleine Dose Brunox Turbo
was zum Hände sauber machen wenn man doch mal an die Kette muss
und Multitool + Wasser 1,5Liter was zu futtern
Handy + Ersatzakku
Malteser Mitgliedskarte falls ich mich ausfliegen lassen möchte^^

Hat schon mal jemand das Wetter begutachtet, ist das wie hier also mal regen und hin und wieder Gewitter?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

Es soll wohl die Woche etwas Gewittert haben, aber morgen und übermorgen gibts Sonne. 

@ Seta: Harz ist doch was anderes als das Flachland hier. Auch wenns ne lockere Tour wird würde ich auf jeden Fall den FA nehmen, wenn er eh schon bei dir rumliegt.


----------



## itchyp (29. April 2011)

achso, ich stimme auch für den FA, fahre ihn auch selber


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. April 2011)

Ich werde auch mit FA fahren.


----------



## porsti (29. April 2011)

Also ich fahre mit Sommerreifen. Das muss reichen. Damit bin ich letzte Woche im Okertal wunderbar zurecht gekommen.

@Jonas: Keine Sorge, wir unterliegen hier immernoch dem deutschen Schadensersatzrecht. Da muss man selbst als Veranstalter schon ziemlich viel falsch machen, um bei sowas wie hier schmerzhaft in die Haftung genommen zu werden. Und wir fahren ja nun auch alle für uns selbst. ;-)

Im Übrigen sollte Helm Pflicht sein für jeden Biker! Ich habe keine Lust einen aus dem Wald tragen zu müssen!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

porsti schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mit Sommerreifen. Das muss reichen. Damit bin ich letzte Woche im Okertal wunderbar zurecht gekommen.



Die Reifenwahl ist ohnehin höchst subjektiv, jeder fährt am besten mit dem was ihm gefällt. Man sollte aber nur bedenken, dass wir auf Singletrails unterwegs sind, also wer mit Kojaks oder so was kommt, bleibt zu Hause 



porsti schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust einen aus dem Wald tragen zu müssen!



Das kann auch trotz Helm passieren, aber bei dem was wir vorhaben, brauchst du dir darum keine Sorgen zu machen, so weit wirds schon nicht kommen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. April 2011)

sagte er und brach sich in sohlen die knochen  (ich darf solche scherze machen  )


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

und das trotz Helm , getragen hat mich aber keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (29. April 2011)

ich muss leider absagen, einen Grund könnt ihr euch aussuchen^^ Finanzen, Zeit, Freundin, Kind, Erkältung 

wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. April 2011)

Kann irgendwer eine dämpferpumpe mitbringen?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. April 2011)

Sid, schade das du net mitkommst.

Dämpferpumpe habe ich dabei.


----------



## itchyp (29. April 2011)

Schade Sid...aus Eigenüberzeugung oder durch die "Vorgesetzte"?

Dämpferpumpe hab ich auch mit


----------



## SiD67 (29. April 2011)

die Voraussetzungen sind einfach mal ganz mies, ich darf jeden scheiß Cent dreimal umdrehen, versuche gerade einen Beziehungsneustart mit meiner Freundin die nun mal auch die Mutter meines Sohns ist, Sie würde mir niemals verbieten irgendwo hin zu fahren, erst recht nicht wenn es ums biken geht, im gegen teil, wenn ich mit euch im Dreck spielen bin hab ich keine zeit mir andere Weiber an zugucken^^


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

Das ist echt schade, aber ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das mit deiner Freundin wieder ins Lot kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (29. April 2011)

Moin Leute, hättet ihr was gegen spontanen Zuwachs? Ich kann ja sozusagen SiD67 ersetzen

Steht schon fest, wo es ungefähr langgehen soll? Oder wird es eine Überraschungstour?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

Also in den Zug passen 8 Mann, bis jetzt dabei sind Itchy+Bruder, Vercetti, Ghost, Seta, porsti und ich. Wenn ich richtig Zähle, ist wohl noch ein Platz frei 

Wird ne Überraschungstour, hauptsache Wald und Berge


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. April 2011)

Evt kommt mein nachbar noch mit,das steht aber noch nicht fest...


----------



## luk! (29. April 2011)

Naja, irgendwie werden wir da schon reinpassen Dank Schnellspannern ist ja auch zerlegen kein Problem 


hmm, und Wald und Berge habe ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. April 2011)

Nix schnellsPanner,steckachse
Aber wirst schon passen,die rechnen ja dann damit dass die ungünstig stehen etc...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. April 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Nix schnellsPanner,steckachse



Warum eines von beiden, wenn man beides haben kann? Maxle heißt das Zauberwort


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. April 2011)

Schön wärs!
Jedesmal 4 inbusse aufmachen,für die eigentliche Achse bräuchte man sogar 2 mal den gleichen...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. April 2011)

Wenn im Zug gar nichts geht, müssen eben die Sicherheitsbestimmungen ausgehebelt werden.







Das geht in anderen Ländern ja auch

Das Wetter scheint ja ganz gut zu passen. Nicht zu warm und schön sonnig.
Ich werde morgen beim MX mal schauen, ob ich brauchbare Handschuhe schießen kann.


----------



## SeTa (30. April 2011)

muss leider auch absagen.... stress zuhause.... könnte sein das ich spontan dabei bin.... aber bitte nicht auf mich warten


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. April 2011)

So, das "Aquarium" ist da und sitzt wie angegossen, Kette ist geschmiert, also kanns morgen losgehen  .
Treffpunkt 8:30 vor dem Haupteingang. Ich denke, dass wir dann auch recht zügig aufs Gleis gehen. 
Rückfahrt ist zu jeder vollen Stunde um XX:38, wann sehen wir dann spontan.

Also dann bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (30. April 2011)

alles klar, dann bis morgen 8:30


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (30. April 2011)

Ist zufällig jemand dabei der eine Notfall Zentrierung vornehmen kann
Ich sollte mein hr wohl mal machen lassen...

Bis morgen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Mai 2011)

Zurück von einer wirklich gelungenen Runde. Der Guide hatte eine super Strecke ausgesucht, einer wunderbare Mischung aus schönen Anstiegen und teilweise kniffligen Abfahrten. 




Es waren zwar nur 30km, aber die hatten es in sich. Es dürfte sich keiner Unterfordert gefühlt haben.

Das einzig negative war wohl der Rückweg. Es haben nicht alle in einen Zug gepasst, so das wir uns aufteilen mussten. Was wir dann teilweise für eine erneute kurze Runde durch WR genutzt haben


Und weil es so schön war: Wer hat Lust, am kommenden Samstag mit nach WR zu kommen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2011)

ochh nö! ich schreibe nächste Woche Mo Mathe ABI-Abschlussprüfungen... da kann ich das We auch nicht weg... -__-

naja wenigstens hatte ihr heute bissel Spaß


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht;D


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. Mai 2011)

Hab mal meinen Wochenplan angeguckt. Also, wenn ich Montag+Dienstag "Überstunden" schiebe sollte das klappen.

Heute war wirklich geil, also Bock habe ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## porsti (1. Mai 2011)

Hey, hat viel Spass gemacht! Danke fürs viele Warten unten! ;-) Ich bin halt doch eher ein CC-Tourer...

Mittwoch ist Critical Mass! Vlt sieht man sich da ja schon wieder!


----------



## MatzeMD (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin am Mittwoch bei der CM mit dabei. Sid und musicfreak diesmal geb ich ein aus ;-).


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. Mai 2011)

porsti schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist Critical Mass! Vlt sieht man sich da ja schon wieder!



Ich probiers mal einzurichten, aber bringt Ohropax mit, die Bremse am Hardtail ist das reinste Nebelhorn  . Wie lange fahrt ihr da immer? Viel mehr als ne Stunde hätt ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Mai 2011)

Bock hätt ich ja schon,komm die Woche ja kaum aus den Haus wegen ner Mathe Klausur...mal gucken,cm ist ja eh immer relativ spintan


----------



## Outliner (1. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> cm ist ja eh immer relativ spintan


hm,jeden ersten mittwoch im monat an einem bestimmten ort zu einer bestimmten zeit zu sein finde ich dann doch relativ geregelt...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte eher von den teilnehmern her...
Wer kommt Der kOmmt...


----------



## Outliner (1. Mai 2011)

ich  denke,diesmal kommen mehr leute.


MatzeMD schrieb:


> Ich bin am Mittwoch bei der CM mit dabei...diesmal geb ich ein aus ;-).


----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. Mai 2011)

ich komm am freitag mal auf ne coke bei dir vorbei charly, dann darf ich laut arzt wieder kurze rennrad touren machen


----------



## Outliner (1. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (2. Mai 2011)

mal eine ganz doofe frage, besteht interesse an einer sammelbestellung bei actionsports?

freut mich das die tour so ein erfolg war, gibt es den Fotos?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Na da muss der "Guide" auch ma seinen Senf dazu geben...
Mit der Rückfahrt tut mir leid, aber ihr hattet ja so etwas schon befürchtet.
Das nächste Mal steigen wir mit einem der ersten Trails ein und dann zeige ich euch mal die nächste Kategorie, vielleicht können wir ein bisschen sowas wie Fahrtraining machen. Und abschließend werfen wir uns dann wieder leichtere Trails runter...und Radler und Würstchen gibt es dann auf der Plessenburg...
Für mich war es wie gesagt schön, mal mit Gleichgesinnten eine Runde zu drehen. Hat Spaß gemacht!

EDIT ich nehme das nächste Mal ein Kamera mit und dann machen wir ein paar Fotos und Videos...



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Zurück von einer wirklich gelungenen Runde. Der Guide hatte eine super Strecke ausgesucht, einer wunderbare Mischung aus schönen Anstiegen und teilweise kniffligen Abfahrten. ...
> ...Das einzig negative war wohl der Rückweg. Es haben nicht alle in einen Zug gepasst, so das wir uns aufteilen mussten...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. Mai 2011)

Hat echt super Spaß gemacht und wie es aussieht könnte es am Samstag wieder so weit sein, wenn du Lust hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Hasifisch schrieb:


> EDIT ich nehme das nächste Mal ein Kamera mit und dann machen wir ein paar Fotos und Videos...



Was hast du denn für eine Kamera? Wäre sonst am überlegen, die Cam, die ich grade im Bikemarkt habe einfach zu behalten und mal mitzunehmen. Was sehenswertes findet sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würd ja gern mal meine analoge mitnehmen,aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht überwinden...


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Hat echt super Spaß gemacht und wie es aussieht könnte es am Samstag wieder so weit sein, wenn du Lust hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Könnte klappen - habe bis jetzt keine Termine!



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Was hast du denn für eine Kamera?...


 
1D, 7d und 5D...mit Linsen vom Fisheye bis zum 2.8/400 L...aber nehme ich nicht alles mit...
Auf Touren habe ich immer die 7D mit 2 Objektiven dabei. Und ich nehme mir immer die Zeit, die Kamera am Trail aufzubauen und dann zu fahren. Videos, die nur aus Helmkamera-Cuts etc. bestehen, finde ich nicht so doll. Werde in den nächsten Wochen eine bestellen, aber das dauert noch.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. Mai 2011)

Oha, top ausgerüstet!

Ich kann ja mal die Helmkamera mitbringen, die scheint eh keiner kaufen zu wollen 
Ist zwar kein Highendgerät, aber vielleicht kommt ja was brauchbares raus. Nur mal sehen, ob ich noch ne passende Halterung für meinen Fullface zusammengezimmert bekomme.


----------



## itchyp (2. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Könnte klappen - habe bis jetzt keine Termine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...bist du Fotograf?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann ja mal die Helmkamera mitbringen, die scheint eh keiner kaufen zu wollen ...


 
Mach das...Kombination aus Helm- und Standkamera ist immer geil!



itchyp schrieb:


> Wow...bist du Fotograf?


 
Ja...
www.fokus-fotostudio.de


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Mai 2011)

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch bei dieser CM Sache? Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen.

----------------------

Wer wäre am Samstag bei der WR Tour mit dabei? Wann wollen wir losfahren?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Mai 2011)

1. mi. des monats, 19oo, sternbrücke... steht auch gefühlte 1000 mal in dem fred^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es dann wohl gefühlte 999 mal überlesen 
19:00 passt, mal schauen wie das Wetter sich benimmt.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. Mai 2011)

Bei WR wär ich dabei, ich denk mal dass die Abfahrt ähnlich wie das letzte mal sein sollte. Das hat ja ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Mai 2011)

ich komm nich mit,da ist flohmarkt,muss ja mal geld verdienen


----------



## itchyp (4. Mai 2011)

So Freunde, da fast Donnerstag ist, könnten wir die Planung für den Samstag mal näher aufs Korn nehmen.

Wer will mit? Wann gehts los? Werden wir min. 5 und bleibts dabei, dass "der Guide" noch nichts vor hat?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir einfach mal. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, wäre schön wenn von euch wieder welche dabei sind.



Der Guide ist wieder am Start.

Fest stehen bislang Jonas und Mr_Vercetti.
Ich denke mal, wir nehmen den Zug um 09:10.

Wie sieht es mit dem Streik beim HEX aus? Streiken die am Wochenende?


----------



## itchyp (5. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Fest stehen bislang Jonas und Mr_Vercetti.


 ...und ich. Sonst niemand (Frage in den Raum)?



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Streik beim HEX aus? Streiken die am Wochenende?


 ... Nein http://nahverkehrbrb.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/streik-beim-hex/


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2011)

Seit ihr dann wieder 10:20 Uhr in WR? Wieviel Zeit plant ihr ein?
Habe schicke neue Trails in einer anderen Richtung...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Seit ihr dann wieder 10:20 Uhr in WR?



So wie es derzeit aussieht, ja




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit plant ihr ein?



Wahrscheinlich wieder den ganzen Tag, oder?

Sonst keiner dabei?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Mai 2011)

Von der Zeit her möchte ich gegen 19:00 wieder in MD sein.

Würde man 3 Leute + 3 Bikes in nen Omega bekommen? Würde lieber mit nem Auto fahren, da ist man flexibler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. Mai 2011)

3 Bikes könnte echt knapp werden, kriegst du denn die Bikes überhaupt rein, ohne die Rückbank umzuklappen? Wenn nein, wird das eh nichts mit 3 Leuten


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Mai 2011)

Die Bank ist geteilt, das wäre nicht so das Drama.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Mai 2011)

bei geteilter Rückbank und dem schlachtschiff von auto könnte es grad so klappen, muss man ausprobieren


----------



## MatzeMD (5. Mai 2011)

Wo kann man den hier in MD seine Laufräder zentrieren lassen, ohne Angst zu haben das man diese total zerkratzt zurück kriegt. Musste schon 2 mal negative Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Outliner (5. Mai 2011)

zum thema empfehlenswerte läden musst du mal ein paar seiten zurückblättern,sonst würde die werbung überhand nehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

VR raus, Lenker anklappen und Pedale ab und am besten alte Decken zwischen die Bikes  - dann sollte es gut funktionieren!
Wenn ihr mit Auto kommt, gebt mir unbedingt Bescheid, zum (kostenfreien) Parken braucht ihr in WR definitiv ein Insider...



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Die Bank ist geteilt, das wäre nicht so das Drama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (6. Mai 2011)

also ich würde sagen 3 Räder wird knapp. Vor allem, da wir ja auch noch 3 Leute sind die im Auto sitzen müssen.

In nen Skoda Octavia Kombi hab ich 2 Bikes ganz gut rein bekommen, wenn aber die Rückbank geteilt wird und da noch einer sitzt, wird das selbst mit 2 Bikes schon knapp


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Ich setze eine Bockwurst im Gasthaus "Steinerne Renne" das es klappt... 



itchyp schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen 3 Räder wird knapp. Vor allem, da wir ja auch noch 3 Leute sind die im Auto sitzen müssen.
> 
> In nen Skoda Octavia Kombi hab ich 2 Bikes ganz gut rein bekommen, wenn aber die Rückbank geteilt wird und da noch einer sitzt, wird das selbst mit 2 Bikes schon knapp


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. Mai 2011)

Hab es gerade mal mit einem Radel getestet. Ich bin der Meinung, es passt. Pedale ab, Decken zwischen und gut ist das. Die Fahrt im Hex haben die Räder ja auch überstanden




Auf Wunsch bleibt der Kindersitz drin...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. Mai 2011)

KÃ¶nnte evtl. passen, aber wenn itchy meint, dass das iá¸¿ Octavia knapp wird . . . das Ding ist ja auch nicht grade unterdimensioniert.

Ich wÃ¼rd aber beinahe noch die HinterrÃ¤der rausnehmen, wenn man die RÃ¤der so Ã¼bereinanderstapelt hÃ¤tt ich nen bissl Angst um meine Bremsscheibe . Ansonsten wÃ¼rd ich sagen ausprobieren. Wenns wirklich nicht gehen sollte, kann man ja immer noch den Zug um 10 nehmen.

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Ach ja, der Kindersitz gehÃ¶rt auf den Fahrersitz, erinnerst du dich noch an gestern?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Das Wichtigste ist, das die Pedale abkommen. Das bringt viel Platz und erspart Kratzer.
@Mr. Vercetti: kommst du mit meiner Beschreibung klar?


----------



## SeTa (6. Mai 2011)

ich will auch mit!!! bin aber dieses we zum hundedienst verdonnert worden... viel spaß euch


----------



## El Duderino (6. Mai 2011)

Hatte schon 3 Bikes (Pedale dran) und 3 Leute inkl. Gerödel im Vecci B, du kannst also noch nen Hund, Kinderwagen, Bierfass etc. mitnehmen


----------



## itchyp (6. Mai 2011)

ok dann steh ich morgen um 9 mit abmontierten pedalen anner tanke.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, komme mit der Beschreibung klar, und die Adresse kommt ins Navi. Das sollte schon hinhauen.


----------



## porsti (7. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Wo kann man den hier in MD seine Laufräder zentrieren lassen, ohne Angst zu haben das man diese total zerkratzt zurück kriegt. Musste schon 2 mal negative Erfahrungen machen.



Seit knapp einem Jahr gibt es in Buckau den/das "Rad der Stadt MD". Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und nette Leute, denen man anmerkt, dass sie richtig Spass an Fahrrädern aller Art und ihrem Job haben. Ist in jedem Fall empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (7. Mai 2011)

Danke porsti, werd da mal durchrufen.


----------



## itchyp (7. Mai 2011)

so also für alle die heute im Harz dabei waren: http://www.dropbox.com/

runterladen, installieren und account erstellen, dann müssen wir den entsprechenden ordner nur noch untereinander freigeben. ich will jetzt hier aber nicht unbedingt meine emailadresse veröffentlichen also machen wir das dann per PM ok?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. Mai 2011)

Das war wieder ne klasse Runde. Leider hat meine Navisoftware sich verabschiedet, damit ist dann auch das Log weg
Ich bin immer noch beeindruckt von den Abfahrten, die wirklich über Stock und vor allem Stein gingen. 
Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. Mai 2011)

Jo, war echt ne geniale Runde, freue mich ebenfalls schon.
Da ich ja meine Helmkamera dabei habe hier mal nen Video von meinem heutigen Lieblingstrail. Sorry für den tiefen Blickwinkel, ging mit meiner Halterung am Fullface nicht anders.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. Mai 2011)

Wann gibt's denn mal die bilder vom erstem mal wr?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Wann gibt's denn mal die bilder vom erstem mal wr?



Du meinst, das von dir auf der Rutsche? 
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, stell ich es in mein Fotoalbum, ansonsten bitte deine Mail per PN


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (7. Mai 2011)

Kannst beides machen
Pm haste


----------



## Akira (9. Mai 2011)

ich schmeiss das mal hier schnell rein

brauch mal ne Meinung

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/crossraeder/28he-athabasca-27g-xt-50/223137.html

ist das ein faires Angebot oder nicht
ich perönlich würde sagen es ist zu teuer


----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. Mai 2011)

der reduzierte preis ist realistisch, kaufen würd ichs trotzdem net^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Mai 2011)

sehe ich genau so! kauf dir lieber nen richtigen Cityracer


----------



## SeTa (10. Mai 2011)

also ich war vor 2 wochen im radladen hier in md.... da hat ein citybike von cube für damen in komplettxt 700 euro gekostet.... zwar nur mit v-brake und ohne federgabel aber dafür mit schutzblechen und incl. beleuchtung.... und das beim händler von daher denke ich das der preis nichts tolles ist


----------



## SiD67 (11. Mai 2011)

was wäre den ein richtiger Cityracer, so rein Interesse halber?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. Mai 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> was wäre den ein richtiger Cityracer, so rein Interesse halber?



Ich denk mal das, womit ich das letzte mal bei dir aufgekreuzt bin passt gut in die Definition.

Ich find 1000 für so nen Teil heftig, würd mir da eher nen CC-HT von Radon oder Bike-Box holen und schmalere Reifen dranklatschen. Da haste bestimmt mehr spaß dran und noch 300 übrig.


----------



## Akira (11. Mai 2011)

thx für eure Meinungen
hat eigentlich die selbe Einstellung

hab meinem Kumpel auch zu einem Cube geraten
oder wenigstens sollte er sich das beim Händler (TÄVE) mal ansehen
da er auch damit Triathlon fahren wollte, hätte das eh nicht gepasst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. Mai 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> was wäre den ein richtiger Cityracer, so rein Interesse halber?




Für mich:
starre Gabel und nur ein Kurbelblatt. Je nach Bedürfniss Ritzelschaltung oder Nabenschaltung. (Am besten Rohloff xD)
und nichts unnötiges dran, wie ein Korb oder Schutzblech. Klingel und Batterielicht aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (11. Mai 2011)

Um mal zu verhindern, dass die Harz-Touren wieder einschlafen:

Wie sieht es denn diesen Sonntag aus? Hätten noch ein paar Zeit und Lust?


----------



## itchyp (11. Mai 2011)

Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht und auch die nächsten beiden Wochen siehts schlecht aus, da ich ein wichtiges Filmprojekt habe. Anfang Juni kann ich erst wieder.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. Mai 2011)

Lust hätt ich prinzipiell schon, aber bevor der Postbote nicht klingelt, muss das Rad leider stehen bleiben . . .


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Mai 2011)

Wir wurden gerade von einem Jäger aus dem Biederitzer Busch geworfen, welchen wir auf der breiten Waldautobahn durchfahren haben. Die Begründung war, dass wir die Jagd stören und man die Wälder in SA zwei (!) Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr betreten darf. Das ganze erscheint mir sehr unglaubwürdig, habt ihr davon schon was gelesen?

Sonntag muss ich sehen. Wenn sich ne Gruppe findet, würde ich mich vielleicht spontan mit einklinken.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wir wurden gerade von einem Jäger aus dem Biederitzer Busch geworfen, welchen wir auf der breiten Waldautobahn durchfahren haben. Die Begründung war, dass wir die Jagd stören und man die Wälder in SA zwei (!) Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr betreten darf. Das ganze erscheint mir sehr unglaubwürdig, habt ihr davon schon was gelesen?...


 
Da ist glatt gelogen. Zumindest für Sachsen-Anhalt komplett. Hier die Wernigeröder Waldordnung.
Und hier das SA Waldgesetz. Beim Überfleiegen habe ich nichts Derartiges gefunden.



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> ...Sonntag muss ich sehen. Wenn sich ne Gruppe findet, würde ich mich vielleicht spontan mit einklinken.


 
Bei mir ist auch noch nicht ganz sicher. Aber ein paar Trails kennt ihr ja schon...


----------



## MatzeMD (11. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal das der Jäger Angst hatte kein Wild vor die Flinte zu kriegen. Bin öfters dort unterwegs, mich hat dort noch niemand angesprochen. Werde mal den Jäger fragen der bei mir um die Ecke wohnt. Ich hätte ihm erstmal gefragt wo das festgelegt ist. Mir ist das jedenfalls auch völlig neu.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre da auch seit Jahren durch. Das war mein erster Kontakt mit einem Jäger. Sonst sieht man nur ihre Autos im Gras. 
Aber alleine schon, dass er uns unsere Unterhaltung verbieten wollte "Reden könnt ihr zu Hause" hat mich angekotzt. Und meine Feierabendrunde lasse ich mir nur ungern versauen...


----------



## MatzeMD (11. Mai 2011)

Lass die auch nichts von denen versauen, beim nächsten mal die Cops rufen. Werde mal am Wochenende ne runde in der Dämmerung durch die biederitzer Wälder drehen. Da soll mal einer was sagen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. Mai 2011)

Die Jäger dürfen einem nichts verbieten, Förster und Cops dürfen dich zum absteigen und schieben verdonnern, wenn du den Wald kaputtfährst (auf ner Waldautobahn eher unwahrscheinlich) oder Leute umfährst (der einzige der da war, war nen Jäger der urkomischerweise mitm Gewehr mitten auf dem Weg stand . . .). So etwas wie eine zeitliche Aufenthaltsbegrenzung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Mai 2011)

Man muss ja nichts provozieren, und es gehen ja beide Seiten nur ihrem Hobby nach. Aber das Auftreten des Jägers war extrem arrogant, wenn auch freundlich.
 Seine Einstellung, das Volk hat fern zu bleiben, wenn er im Wald spielt, war schon mies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Man muss ja nichts provozieren, und es gehen ja beide Seiten nur ihrem Hobby nach. Aber das Auftreten des Jägers war extrem arrogant, wenn auch freundlich.
> Seine Einstellung, das Volk hat fern zu bleiben, wenn er im Wald spielt, war schon mies...


 
...und anmaßend, ungesetzlich und strafbar. Das Tragen einer Waffe und gleichzeitigeunberechtigte Auffordern anderer Leute, den Wald zu verlassen, sträubt mir die Nackenhaare. Und könnte ihm im Falle einer Anzeige gewaltigen Ärger bringen!


----------



## MatzeMD (11. Mai 2011)

Manche Leute spielen sich halt gerne auf. Wenn da aber jemand mitten im Wald mit ner Waffe vor mir steht hätte ich auch gemacht was er will. Auch wenn er im unrecht ist. Wenn ich irgendwo angeln bin sage ich zu den Leuten ein paar Meter weiter auch nicht ihr dürft hier nicht Baden oder anderweitig Krach machen. Sicher stört es bei der Ausübung des Hobbys, bloß man muss halt auch andere Hobbys bzw. Sportarten akzeptieren und tollerieren.


----------



## Outliner (12. Mai 2011)

was angelst du auch im wald.


----------



## MatzeMD (12. Mai 2011)

Nein, aber in der nähe.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (12. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt ne Antwort vom Ordnungsamt. Das war Müll, was der Jäger geredet hat. Er hat nicht das Recht, einfach so den Wald zu sperren.


----------



## luk! (12. Mai 2011)

Das war ja eigentlich schon klar. Um dir in Deutschland einen öffentlichen Raum (=Wald) zu verbieten braucht es in der Regel mehr als eine dahergelaufene Privatperson

Aber Jäger haben öfters mal etwas merkwürdige Ansichten, was "ihren" Wald angeht


----------



## SeTa (12. Mai 2011)

naja falls er das waldstück gepachtet hat sieht das ganze schon etwas anders aus....


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Mai 2011)

er hat maximal die jagdrechte gepachtet


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Mai 2011)

Nein, rauswerfen darf er einen trotzdem nicht. Pacht bedeutet nur, dass er dafür bezahlt, dass er im Wald jagen darf, gehören tut ihm der Wald davon aber noch lange nicht. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (12. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Nein, rauswerfen darf er einen trotzdem nicht. Pacht bedeutet nur, dass er dafür bezahlt, dass er im Wald jagen darf, gehören tut ihm der Wald davon aber noch lange nicht. . .



Er hat den Bleiwerfer dabei......also ich würd ihm pauschal erstmal Recht geben.

Zumal diese Situationen immer unvorbereiteter Natur sind, man ist da spontan selten rechtlich einwandfrei informiert.

"Warten sie ich schau mal bei Wikipedia"

Direkt die Rennleitung anrufen und nachfragen wäre ne Option.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> ...Zumal diese Situationen immer unvorbereiteter Natur sind, man ist da spontan selten rechtlich einwandfrei informiert.
> 
> "Warten sie ich schau mal bei Wikipedia"...


 
Als Jäger weiß er ganz genau, was er darf und was nicht - da kannst du dir sicher sein. Ich kenne persönlich mehrere.
Also entweder war er kein Jäger, oder er war angepisst, weil ihm die Jagd versaut wurde. Nur das ist eben Pech und lange keine Grundlage für einen Rauswurf...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne auch einen Jäger, bei dem ich erstmal nachgefragt habe und habe auch mal in diverse Gesetze gesehen, der wusste wohl nicht was er darf  . Bei einem Förster wäre das etwas anderes, der hat mehr Rechte, aber ein Jäger darf mir genausoviel den Aufenthaltsort vorschreiben wie ich ihm.

Ein wenig angepisst war er wohl, aber er ist immer noch halbwegs freundlich geblieben. Ist ja nicht so, dass er uns bedroht hätte, aber das nächste mal können wir ihm auch mal ne Standpauke halten  .

Es ist ja auch genug Wald für alle da: Wald für mich zum rumfahren, Wald für den Jäger zum rumballern und Wald zum Auto abstellen und mit dem heißen KAT in Brand setzen


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Es ist ja auch genug Wald für alle da: Wald für mich zum rumfahren, Wald für den Jäger zum rumballern und Wald zum Auto abstellen und mit dem heißen KAT in Brand setzen


 
Demokratie halt...
Was ist denn mit deinem Bike, das du auf Post wartest?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (12. Mai 2011)

Also diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit nach WR. Als nächstes Datum möchte ich den 22.05 vorschlagen. Wer würde da mit nach WR kommen?
Bei mir geht leider nur der Sonntag, Samstag bin ich in Obaum beim MX.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Mai 2011)

Bike 1: Bremsbeläge komplett runter, hier in MD hat ja auch keiner Beläge für ne Code vor Ort
Bike 2: Vorhin Vorbau kaputtgegangen (@Vercetti: nagelneuer Kore Vorbau  für 15 inkl. Versand nennst du "keinen brauchbaren Vorbau im Bikemarkt  zu finden" ?   )

Ich hoff doch mal das die Beläge bald kommen, sonst mach ich aus 2 eins und fahre vorne mit Code und hinten mit BB5 rum 

Edit: 22.05 . . . So weit kann ich doch nicht vorausplanen^^. Denke aber schon dass ich dann dabei wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Bike 1: Bremsbeläge komplett runter, hier in MD hat ja auch keiner Beläge für ne Code vor Ort...


 
Ich habe in Blankenburg im Megabike auch den einzigen verfügbaren Satz bekommen - endlich wieder Metall! Die organischen waren wirklich verdammt schnell runter und quietschen schrecklich.
Heute kam meine "neue" Gabel - ihr werdet mein Bike nicht wiedererkennen...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Mai 2011)

Bin auch echt überrascht, wie schnell die runter waren. Hatte mal Organische in meiner Magura, die haben mehr als doppelt so lange gehalten. Hab mir anfang des Monats neue bei CRC bestellt, weil ich mal ne andere Marke ausprobieren wollte, anfang der Woche noch welche bei BC, weil ich kein Bock habe, auf die von CRC zu warten, mal sehen wann was ankommt . . .


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Mai 2011)

CRC braucht bei mir normalerweise 3-5 tage...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> CRC braucht bei mir normalerweise 3-5 tage...



Ich glaub du verwechselst CNC mit CRC (Chainreactioncycles.com), die verschicken aus England und das dauert nun mal seine Zeit


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Meine organischen waren übrigens doch original AVID, kein Fremdhersteller...
Ach ja, meine Z1 Light (todschickes Teil das Ding) ist die ETA Version, die hat Luft/Feder. Gibt noch eine ohne, die hat Luft/Luft pos/neg. Konnte noch nicht fahren, aber der erste Eindruck ist fantastisch: unglaublich geschmeidiges Losbrechmoment!


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Noch was:
diese WE gibt es eine Tour am Samstagnachmittag bis -abend, Start 14:00 Uhr- falls wer kurzfristig Böcke hat...
Nehme mir auf jeden Fall wieder den Beerenstieg vor ( der feslige Trail vom höchsten Punkt). Mehr dazu in meinem thread!


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

Also: Daten zur Tour morgen, Samstag den 14.05. um 14:00 Uhr, in meinem Thread!


----------



## El Duderino (13. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Als Jäger weiß er ganz genau, was er darf und was nicht - da kannst du dir sicher sein. Ich kenne persönlich mehrere.
> Also entweder war er kein Jäger, oder er war angepisst, weil ihm die Jagd versaut wurde. Nur das ist eben Pech und lange keine Grundlage für einen Rauswurf...



Ich meinte auch eher das der "Rausgeworfene" rechtlich selten vollständig informiert ist.


----------



## SiD67 (13. Mai 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Er hat den Bleiwerfer dabei......also ich würd ihm pauschal erstmal Recht geben.



oh man wie geil


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher das der "Rausgeworfene" rechtlich selten vollständig informiert ist.


 
Sorry - missverstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Mai 2011)

wie siehts denn in den kommenden ferien(ab 13.6) evt mal für 2-3 tage in wr aus?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Mai 2011)

Kann gut sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich glaube du bist hier der einzige, der ab 13.6. Ferien hat. . Meine "Ferien" fangen erst am 2.8. an und ich denke das ist bei einigen anderen auch so (oder so ähnlich) und ich habe gehört, dass es auch Mountainbiker gibt, die arbeiten müssen  .

Da WR aber nur 1 Stunde entfernt ist, muss man nicht zwingend da übernachten, da kann man auch 2 mal hinfahren (1.billiger, 2. hat man kein Problem sein Bike mit rein zu nehmen  ), wenn ne mehrtägige Aktion, dann würd ich für Winterberg stimmen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Mai 2011)

gut,stimmt auch wieder

winterberg wär auch nice,aber bikepark hab ich hausverbot weil "zu gefährlich"...

dann einfach sonntags mal wieder mitkommen...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> gut,stimmt auch wieder
> 
> winterberg wär auch nice,aber bikepark hab ich hausverbot weil "zu gefährlich"...
> 
> dann einfach sonntags mal wieder mitkommen...



wegen 'zu gefährlich' bin ich ja auch für Winterberg, die haben da auch normale Trails, so dass man sich erstmal rantasten kann bzw. noch ganz gut fahren kann wenn man merkt, dass die 'regulären Bikeparkstrecken' zu heftig sind.

Nächsten Sonntag WR wurde ja chon vorgeschlagen, komm doch einfach mit


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Mai 2011)

da wird mein rahmen noch nicht da sein...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Mai 2011)

Wer braucht schon nen Rahmen?
Ich hab noch ne Dart, nen Dremel und Panzertape rumliegen, dann kommst du mal mit deinem Vorderrad und deiner Kurbel vorbei und bekommst nen schickes Einrad


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Mai 2011)

auja!aber bitte mit freilauf!
und soll ich die 203er oder die 180er scheibe nehmen?


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Mai 2011)

Nimmst de beide. Nen bisschen schweissen kann ich.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Mai 2011)

noch besser!
ich hab auch nochn klapprad,da ist noch nen schöner gepäcktrager dran,krigen wir den noch mit ran?und wie siehts mit reifenfreiheit aus,passen dann 2,5 zoll schlappen rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochn klapprad



Das sind mir mal wieder die richtigen!!! Erst beschweren, dass kein Rahmen da ist und dann damit rausrücken, dass die ultimative Downhillmaschine noch im Keller steht


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn du eh nen Klapprad hast, warum nimmst du nicht einfach das für eine Harzrunde? Da musst doch doch nicht extra was bauen...

Falls  dein Rahmen doch ankommt, würdest du dann mit nach WR kommen? Wäre schön, wenn wir wieder ne Gruppe zusammen bekommen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Mai 2011)

so... enduro ist bestellt, wenns da is bin ich dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> wie siehts denn in den kommenden ferien(ab 13.6) evt mal für 2-3 tage in wr aus?



öhhhh also ich hab seit einer guten Woche "Ferien" 


Hat noch jemand günstig ne Gabel rumlegen? 1 1/8" und Disc sind eig meine einzigen Anforderungen...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Mai 2011)

fehlt nurnoch die anforderungen deines rahmens an den federweg und deine definition von günstig... ne Totem für 300 wär auch günstig


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2011)

hmm stimmt auffallend^^ 
80-120mm und das Budget liegt bei 0 bis 1â¬  
also so gÃ¼nstig wie mÃ¶glich. die Gabel soll nur fÃ¼rn Ãbergang herhalten. Da reicht mir dann auch ne fette Dart. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Mai 2011)

ne Dart hätt ich noch rumliegen, aber mit dem Ding zu fahren wird langsam lebensgefährlich  (wo gibt man so was eingendlich zum entsorgen hin? ) 

Ansonsten hätt ich noch ne bastelbedürftige Pike, stabil ist die noch, aber die sifft, außerdem hat die ne 20mm Achse, weiß nicht ob du damit was anfangen kannst.

Offtopic: Falls irgendwer von euch darüber nachdenkt, Bremsbeläge von Clarks zu kaufen, finger von! Habe heute meine bekommen, davon abgesehen, dass die Verarbeitung nicht grad optimal ist, passen sie nicht mal in meine Bremse rein. Die Mulden, wo die Bremskolben reinsollen sind einfach zu dicht beieinander . . . .


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (16. Mai 2011)

ja,wen nmein rad fertig ist,ich kein ausgehverbot hab und ich noch die kohle fürs bahnticket über hab bin ich dabei!aber ich denke nicht dass der rahmen da sein wird,also doch klapprad;D


----------



## itchyp (16. Mai 2011)

@brokenarmsdude und ghost_geobiker

Welchen Rahmen bzw. welches Enduro habt ihr euch bestellt?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (16. Mai 2011)

canyon strive und bei mir ist es ein dartmoor hornet,sobald ich mal ne bestellbestätigung kriege.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Mai 2011)

oha canyon und dann bis ende der Woche ankommen, das nenn ich mal optimistisch  . Doch kein Bock mehr aufs Votec gehabt?

@ Ghost: willst du deine 180er Durolux in das Dartmoor stecken? Oder gibts auch ne neue Forke?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Mai 2011)

von ende der woche war keine rede, ich sagte wenn es da ist komm ich wieder mit... 2 monate, vorher geht sowieso net


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Mai 2011)

Ach so, na dann hab ich das wohl komplett missverstanden . . . Dachte das mitkommen war auf nächsten Sonntag bezogen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (16. Mai 2011)

wozu kann man die duro traveln
und 160 werden wohl gehen,muss ich halt mit viiieeel sag fahren,mach ich ja sowie so...


----------



## itchyp (16. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> von ende der woche war keine rede, ich sagte wenn es da ist komm ich wieder mit... 2 monate, vorher geht sowieso net



cool und welches strive?

wie kommts dass du jetzt auf allmountain/enduro umsteigst? Sturzbedingt?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Mai 2011)

8.0... esx 9.0LTD in L war ausverkauft :/

Ich steige nicht um, ich habs schon immer gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Mai 2011)

sag is moppelkotze, 28% maximal


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (16. Mai 2011)

sind dann ja schon 5 cm...passt


----------



## assistulle (17. Mai 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> sag is moppelkotze, 28% maximal


 so siehts aus.....reicht immer und überall


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit Fahrwilligen am WE?
Schaut mal in meinen thread.


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Mai 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand nen 203er bremsadapter für vorne rumzuliegen? Ist für ne 2008er Boxxer.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand nen 203er bremsadapter für vorne rumzuliegen? Ist für ne 2008er Boxxer.


 
Postmount? Für Avid?
Hätte ich.


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Mai 2011)

Genau den Brauche ich.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Genau den Brauche ich.


 
Hab gerade nachgesehen und bin nicht sicher, ob der für die Boxxer passt. Ich hatte ihn an einer 2010er Domain.
Kennt du wen von den Magdeburgern, die mit im Harz waren? Ich könnte ihn am Sonntag mitgeben, da machen wir wieder eine Tour, und du probierst einfach mal.


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Mai 2011)

Der Adapter von ner Domain wird nicht passen. Hatte vorher selber ne 2010 er Domain. Werd mal die gängigen bikeshops in Magdeburg abklappern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Der Adapter von ner Domain wird nicht passen. Hatte vorher selber ne 2010 er Domain. Werd mal die gängigen bikeshops in Magdeburg abklappern.


 
Alles klar und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Mai 2011)

jaja,wär das rad mal fertig...deswegen mal schnell zur bank laufen,vllt wirds dann ja nächstes mal was;D


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand nen 203er bremsadapter für vorne rumzu/AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHliegen? Ist für ne 2008er Boxxer.



fährst jetzt auch DH?


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Mai 2011)

Sagen wir mal ED (Eisdiele) ;-)


----------



## SiD67 (20. Mai 2011)

LOL schade um das teil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Mai 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal ED (Eisdiele) ;-)




NEIN! du standest heute bei RAD DER STADT mit dem specialized und der Boxxer ohne Disc?!? LOL! ich stand daneben, als du Martin mal kurz dein Bike für ne runde gegeben hast  

Hast bekommen was du wolltest? bin ja gleich aufs nächste Rad zum testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Mai 2011)

hinterher schribt immer wer:ich hab dich heute gesehen...


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Mai 2011)

Hab gekriegt was ich wollte. Wurde sehr gut beraten.


----------



## Outliner (24. Mai 2011)

dann ist es ja gut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2011)

xD 
was soll uns das bild jetzt sagen?! xD


----------



## Outliner (24. Mai 2011)

oh,das bild sollte woanders hin.


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Mai 2011)

@MatzeMD: ich habe hier auch eine boxxer mit einem schaft, der 3mm zu kurz ist (16cm recht genau). hast du vielleicht interesse daran, die brücke zu tauschen?


----------



## MatzeMD (24. Mai 2011)

Muss mal messen, dann sehen wir weiter. Weißt du zufällig wie man die komplett zerlegt?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2011)

5m drop flatten, dann zerlegste fast alles


----------



## MatzeMD (24. Mai 2011)

So zerlegen wollte ich die nun nicht. ;-)


----------



## MatzeMD (25. Mai 2011)

Bietet hier in MD eigentlich jemand federgabel Service an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber bei ner Rock Shox kann man den doch selber machen.
Geht einfach, Anleitungen gibts auch zur Not genügende auf der Sram-Homepage und man ist in weniger als ner halben Stunde fertig und braucht seine Gabel nicht für 2 Wochen zum Händler zu geben. Dichtungen etc. gibts z.B. bei Hibike falls benötigt.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut es aus, wer würde am Wochenende mit nach WR fahren?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. Mai 2011)

Drei mal darfst du raten


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus, wer würde am Wochenende mit nach WR fahren?


 
Ich!
Sonntag würde ganzen Tag gehen, Samstag muss ich noch schauen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. Mai 2011)

Super. Wir würden dann Sonntag kommen und reichlich Zeit mitbringen


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Super. Wir würden dann Sonntag kommen und reichlich Zeit mitbringen


 
Schön!
Worauf habt ihr Bock?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Worauf habt ihr Bock?



Hoch mit dem Lift, dann lebensgefährliche Downhills, nach der Runde ne Tour durchs örtliche Rotlichtmilleu mit anschließendem Besäufnis und das ganze natürlich auf deine Rechnung  .

Nein, also ich glaube Beerenstieg steht hier außer Frage, aber vielleicht nen anderen Trail hinten ran? Steinerne Renne find ich persönlich nicht so dolle, beim Rest der Tour lassen wir uns von dir überraschen, hat ja bis jetzt immer ganz gut gepasst 
Vielleicht mal was "Fluffigeres" zwischendrin.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Hoch mit dem Lift, dann lebensgefährliche Downhills, nach der Runde ne Tour durchs örtliche Rotlichtmilleu mit anschließendem Besäufnis und das ganze natürlich auf deine Rechnung...


 
Zumindest die Downhills könnt ihr haben...




Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Nein, also ich glaube Beerenstieg steht hier außer Frage, aber vielleicht nen anderen Trail hinten ran? Steinerne Renne find ich persönlich nicht so dolle, beim Rest der Tour lassen wir uns von dir überraschen, hat ja bis jetzt immer ganz gut gepasst
> Vielleicht mal was "Fluffigeres" zwischendrin.


 
Plan:
Treffen wieder Steinerne Renne/Werbat, so gegen 10-11(?)
humorloses und schweigendes  Keulen den Bahnparallelweg hinauf, ohne Abstecher über Tunnel etc. bis zum Beerenstieg, ab dort entweder Abfahrt am Ottofelsen bis Steinerne Renne - Alternativ sehe ich mir morgen mal eine andere Route an,
Wurst am Gasthaus Steinerne Renne und dann für nachmittags überlegen wir noch bzw. ich mach mir mal Gedanken.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde sagen, wir halten uns am Sonntag eine Weile am Beerenstieg auf - also hochfahren (vielleicht sogar Tumkuhlental?), dann können wir mal den "von Eichendorff Stieg" probieren, wieder hoch, komplett runter, wieder hoch, oberen Teil runter bis Querweg, den hinauf bis zum Treppenstieg, den runter (eher Downhill), dann Downhill am Ottofelsen, neuen Trail (kennt ihr noch nicht) bis Gasthaus Steinerne Renne, dort Pause.
Anschließend Eschwegestraße bis Skihang, dort Singletrail und Forstweg bis Drei Annen und mal aus der Richtung über Zillierbachtalsperre und schöne Trails nach WR. Dann je nach Fitness noch ein paar Trails.
Wie klingt das?

Ach ja - schaut mal in meinen thread...gab gestern Dramatisches...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, wir halten uns am Sonntag eine Weile am Beerenstieg auf - also hochfahren (vielleicht sogar Tumkuhlental?), dann können wir mal den "von Eichendorff Stieg" probieren, wieder hoch, komplett runter, wieder hoch, oberen Teil runter bis Querweg, den hinauf bis zum Treppenstieg, den runter (eher Downhill), dann Downhill am Ottofelsen, neuen Trail (kennt ihr noch nicht) bis Gasthaus Steinerne Renne, dort Pause.
> Anschließend Eschwegestraße bis Skihang, dort Singletrail und Forstweg bis Drei Annen und mal aus der Richtung über Zillierbachtalsperre und schöne Trails nach WR. Dann je nach Fitness noch ein paar Trails.
> Wie klingt das?
> 
> Ach ja - schaut mal in meinen thread...gab gestern Dramatisches...



Die Wege bis auf Beerenstieg ,Querweg und Skihang sagen mir nichts , aber ich habe vollstes Vertrauen in dich, dass du da was gutes rausgesucht hast. 

Ja, so ein Fullface ist schon was gutes, ich hoffe aber mal dass deine Verletzungen gut abheilen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juni 2011)

heute Abend Critical Mass 19:00 Sternbrücke


----------



## joggerer (1. Juni 2011)

hey nichtraucher bist du denn nun schon etwas ausdauernder?????????
würd mich freuen dann kannst du ja mal wieder mit uns mitkommen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Juni 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder durch die Heide?


----------



## SiD67 (1. Juni 2011)

kann mir jemand einen tip geben wo man mit bike hin kommt und dort selber grillen kann?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juni 2011)

Hey joggerer,
naja meine Kondition ist sicher nicht der Hit, aber besser geworden bin ich. Sagt bescheid, wann ihr die nächste Tour plant. Bis Oktober hab ich an sich nicht wirklich etwas zu tun^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (2. Juni 2011)

Wir gahren jedes Wochenende durch die Heide, meistens zwischen 45 und 70 km
wer lust hat kann sich ja hier melden 
wir verabreden dann einen treff
samstags sind wir ab 12.30 uhr und sonntags 9.30 uhr aktiv
treff ist oft mose


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juni 2011)

....Hallo die Herren....

ich fahre gleich in die Eifel zu ner CTF. in "Weibern"..habe Bike-Woche....Frauchen ist in Colbitz............................Gestern Feierabendrunde,  heute Eifel, morgen flach am Rhein, Samstag große Tour im Hunsrück, 60 km und über 1500 hm, Sonntag Roßbach/Westerwald 70km 1500hm in der Kroppacher Schweiz/Westerwald Nähe Hachenburg, traumhaft!!!!!!

...ich hoffe  nur daß der Joggerer mich im Juli mitnimmt.....bin auch schon fleißig am trainieren.....habe den "Schinderhannes Bike Marathon", dank super Wetter 40 min. schneller gefahren als in 2010.....lag aber wohl nur am Wetter..........,,,,,,am *Samstag 30.Juli* sollte wieder eine große Heidetour stattfinden. Sirl und Thomas sind dann auch dabei


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (2. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ihr am Samstag lust auf eine Runde bis maximal 60 km ab Mose hättet, würde ich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus,  hat noch irgendwer Bock auf ne Runde Harz am Sonntag?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ihr Sonntag zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr kommt, lernt ihr mein Kumpel mit den Handgelenken und ein Cannondale Jekyll Ultimate 2010 kennen...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. Juni 2011)

Das passt. Wir wollten so gegen 10:00 am bekannten Parkplatz zu Abfahrt bereit stehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Das passt. Wir wollten so gegen 10:00 am bekannten Parkplatz zu Abfahrt bereit stehen.


 
Das ist super! Zur Überraschung gibt es nach dem Beerenstieg noch einen (auch für mich eventuell) neuen Trail!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist es keine Überraschung mehr.

Leider ist mein Rahmen und die Teile immernoch nicht da,sonst wär ich dabei gewesen...


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es keine Überraschung mehr...


 
Wieso...kennst du den Trail...

Mal sehen, wann es deinen ersten Fully-Einsatz im Harz gibt.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem fully dauert,das neue ist auch ein hardtail;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Das mit dem fully dauert,das neue ist auch ein hardtail;D


 
Sorry - du bist härter, als  ich dachte...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Juni 2011)

Hardtail-->harter sch****


----------



## joggerer (4. Juni 2011)

hey , nen gruß nach magdeburg
tut mir leid das ich jetzt erst schreibe 
ich hab bis heut früh nicht gewußt ob es was wird heute mit der tour
also nicht böse sein
ich melde mich wenn wir wieder fahren versprochen
heute gehts um 12.30 uhr von mose los
ich weiß es ist zu knapp sorry
wie gesagt die nächste wochenendtour fahren wir zusammen


heinz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Juni 2011)

schön, schön - ich arbeite meist am Wochenende ^;^
aber irgendwann schaffen wir es mal wieder eine Runde zu drehen!


----------



## itchyp (4. Juni 2011)

ich hab leider momentan wenig zeit aber wie siehtsn mit meiner decke aus? liegt die noch bei deiner schwester im auto?


----------



## Akira (6. Juni 2011)

ist ja doof
hab ich doch diesen Monat die CM verpasst


----------



## Outliner (8. Juni 2011)

puh,nicht alleine blöd...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. Juni 2011)

Hat hier zufällig noch jemand eine kurbelschrauben für ne Hollowtech 2 kurbel?(Slx)


----------



## assistulle (13. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig noch jemand eine kurbelschrauben für ne Hollowtech 2 kurbel?(Slx)


 eine kurbelschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. Juni 2011)

Damn ipod


----------



## Jonas-7596 (14. Juni 2011)

Schraube hab ich leider keine, aber wenn dein rad langsam fertig ist könntest du ja mal wieder mit in den Harz kommen,was?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Juni 2011)

Gabel ist heute angekommen,sattelstütze fehlt halt noch.zudem hab ich keine Kohle für den Zug mehr,da ich noch einen 203er Adapter is to pm brauch.

Falls jemand einen 203er pm to pm braucht und einen is to pm loswerden möchte


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts aus, irgendjemand heute abend Bock auf ne kleine Nachtfahrt? Vielleicht sieht man ja was von der Mondfinsternis . . .


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Juni 2011)

Kommt drauf an wolang und wann,müsste noch Akkus laden;DD


----------



## Jonas-7596 (15. Juni 2011)

Auf ne Route werden wir uns schon einigen 
Denke mal so ab 9 oder so nen Stündchen oder 2 maximal, wollt halt aus der Stadt raus und mal gucken ob man was am Himmel sieht, totale Mondfinsternis ist ja auch nicht jeden Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr die Akkus zu laden,man sieht sich;D


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Juni 2011)

Hat zufällig wer von euch zufällig nen 73mm ISIS-Innenlager rumliegen, was er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## itchyp (28. Juni 2011)

@Hasifisch

sag mal willst du dein Bike los werden? Hab das im Allmountainthread gelesen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Juni 2011)

gibt auch PNs!


----------



## chaos_jan (2. Juli 2011)

*Es ist wieder soweit!!!*
Magdeburg am *06/07/2011:*

Critical Mass --- der "organisierte" Zufall, schließt euch zusammen und *holt euch ein Stück Strasse zurück*. Seit dem Anbeginn der "Critical Mass Bewegung" treffen sich in vielen Städten der Welt FahrradfahrerInnen, um durch ihre Stadt zu fahren und so die Straßen für kurze Zeit wieder zu einem öffentlichen Lebensraum zu machen.

Damit alle Spaß haben und die Masse nicht getrennt wird fahren wir langsam und gemütlich.

Treffpunkt ist wie immer der *erste Mittwoch im Monat um 19:00* mitten auf der *Sternbrücke (MD)*!
Kommt alle, bringt wen mit und dann wir geradelt.

The bigger, the better!

CM - im Juli

Weitere Infos und das Event gibts bei Facebook:
http://de-de.facebook.com/people/Critical-Mass-Magdeburg/100002342786955


----------



## MatzeMD (2. Juli 2011)

Hab mal wieder Spätschicht und keiner will tauschen:-(


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. Juli 2011)

schickes Strive brokenarmsdude


----------



## El Duderino (3. Juli 2011)

gibt auch PNs!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## Akira (7. Juli 2011)

war echt ne coole CM gestern
mit Musik und einer Menge Radler macht das schon Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (7. Juli 2011)

jo,war schick.dank auch von mir an dj-ghetto.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. Juli 2011)

Grade auf ner Feierabendrunde ne andere Montagemöglichkeit für die Kamera ausprobiert und dabei festgestellt, welch Mountainbikerparadies unsere schöne Stadt doch ist


Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## SiD67 (11. Juli 2011)

LOL wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. Juli 2011)

Alles im Umkreis von ca. 1km um die Araltanke, wo wir uns immer treffen. Hast du nicht mal wieder bock mitzufahren?


----------



## SiD67 (12. Juli 2011)

bock schon, ich brauch immer etwas vorlaufzeit


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juli 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Grade auf ner Feierabendrunde ne andere Montagemöglichkeit für die Kamera ausprobiert und dabei festgestellt, welch Mountainbikerparadies unsere schöne Stadt doch ist...


 
Hi Jonas,
schön meinen alten Rahmen in action zu sehen...scheint ja soweit zu laufen.
Aber richtig fordern kannste ihn in MD wohl nicht...


----------



## SeTa (12. Juli 2011)

so wir haben gestern mal deine große beerensteinrunde gedreht.... nur leider in die falsche richtung.... naja so war es konditionell auf jeden fall ne herrausforderung.
war trotzdem sehr nett...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juli 2011)

SeTa schrieb:


> so wir haben gestern mal deine große beerensteinrunde gedreht.... nur leider in die falsche richtung.... naja so war es konditionell auf jeden fall ne herrausforderung.
> war trotzdem sehr nett...


 
Also du bist den verblockten Trail hoch und dann den rumpligen Weg runter?!?
Respekt! Aber Spaß ist für mich andersrum...


----------



## SeTa (13. Juli 2011)

naja da start und endpunkt ja so dicht beieinander lagen.... war es dann schwer zu erkennen in welche richtung die richtige ist.... naja war nett aber andersrum wäre es definitiv schöner gewesen.... aber wie gesagt wir sind den schönen glatten weg, der sich perfekt zum klettern geeignet hätte runter... und den verblockten weg, der runter bestimmt spaß gemacht hätte, hoch. 
war auf jeden fall so um einiges anstrengender als andersrum.... naja und warscheinlich auch nur halb so spaßig^^.
obwohl ich sagen muss.... es hatte auch was für sich mit knappen 70 sachen die breiten schotterwege runterzuballern
das nächste mal werde ich mir definitiv vorher ansehen welche richtung die richtige ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. Juli 2011)

jemand lust auf thale morgen? assistulle und ich würden mit der bahn fahren, wenn sich noch einer findet.  
kurzfristig, aber bitte melden


----------



## ziege1 (16. Juli 2011)

Hey wollte morgen den 17.Juli 2011 zum brocken !!! 
wer hat lust und zeit mitzukommen .


----------



## Akira (16. Juli 2011)

Man man können reifen unterschiedlich sein.

Hab heute gewechselt von Muddy Mary 2,35 auf Baron 2,3.
Jetzt hab ich das gefühl ich fahr mit Rennradreifen. Warum sind denn die so schmal?

Wenigstens fährt es sich leichter. Sieht aber komisch aus


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2011)

meinste die reichen jetzt noch für sohlen, wenn die so schmal sind? ich weiß ja nicht ...


----------



## El Duderino (16. Juli 2011)

In Sohlen bin ich immer echt froh meine Big Bettys zu haben, alles was in Richtung AM oder CC Reifen geht, ist dort nicht wirklich fahrbar. 

Hat eigentlich mal wer Lust auf einen gepflegten Nightride Richtung Sohlen?

Anbei mal die Runde die ich mitm Dude immer dreh. Haben den Abend allerdings Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt sonst dauert es nicht so lange.

http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/ziltoid/Cycling/258453


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2011)

jo Bock hätte ich auch wenn ich nur ne Sigma TriLED als Lampe hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2011)

wenn dir das reicht.. unsere lampen machen schon genug licht für einen mit wenig leistung in der mitte..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2011)

bin bis jetzt noch nie abseits der Straße mit der Lampe gefahren, weiß also nicht obs passt. zur Not kann man auch einfach langsamer fahren.
Wann hättet ihr denn mal Zeit? Also ich kann heute Abend, morgen Abend und Dienstag Abend nicht.
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man sich dann am Flughafen (dem Autoverkauf) trifft. Aussteigen würde ich dann etwa bei Kilometer 22 (nach der Karte). Für mich als Salbker einfacher.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. Juli 2011)

Prinzipiell hätt ich auch Bock, Lampe mit Dampf ist auch vorhanden (insofern meine Bleibarren noch Saft haben), ansonsten hab ich noch ne Ixon IQ und ne Fenix in Reserve, das hat zu reichen 

Zeit ist im Moment ein wenig das Problem, Klausurzeit und so . . . Aber ich denk Mittwoch oder Donnerstagabend würde gehen, wenns Wetter passt.

Treffpunkt ist mir ziemlig Wurst, bei exotischer Location aber bitte GPS-Koordinaten


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2011)

bei mir fängts nächste woche auch an... maximal mittwoch
Treffpunkt kann man entweder freibad süd oder flughafen machen


----------



## Akira (19. Juli 2011)

So ne ********, mein Schindelhauer Bike ist kaputt.

Die Schraube der Sattelklemme ist abgebrochen. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich die wieder rausbekomme?

Problem:
Ich habe schon einen Linksdreher versucht -> klappte nicht
Aus dem Baumarkt einen Linksbohrer -> klappte auch nicht

Und das dümmste, mir ist zum schluss noch ein 2er Bohrer in der Schraube abgebrochen. Der steckt jetzt also auch noch drin.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juli 2011)

zu schindelhauer gehen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn du von hinten drankommst (kp wie das beim Siegfried aussieht, bei meinem alten Giant konnte man von hinten die Schraube sehen), durchdremeln und gut ist. Alternativ von jemandem der es drauf hat rausbohren lassen.


----------



## Outliner (20. Juli 2011)

von kraft geträumt oder festgegammelt?


----------



## itchyp (22. Juli 2011)

werden die harzendurotouren eigentlich noch gefahren? Ich hab ab Mitte-Ende August wieder Zeit und dann muss einiges nachgeholt werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> werden die harzendurotouren eigentlich noch gefahren? Ich hab ab Mitte-Ende August wieder Zeit und dann muss einiges nachgeholt werden.


 
Also ich fahre ständig...
Sagt einfach Bescheid, wann ihr Lust und Zeit habt, am besten in meinem Thread. Mr. Vercetti und Jonas sind bestimmt auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder richtig Bock, aber die ollen Klausuren . . . , ab 2.August gehts dann wieder los. 
Wenn Chauffeur und Wetter mitspielen und Hasi Zeit hat, könnte man ja vielleicht am 28. oder 29. noch mal ne Runde fahren?

Ansonsten denk ich doch mal, das wir im August wieder regelmäßiger fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Juli 2011)

hehe also ich werde mich vom 12. bis zum 21. August auch irgendwo dort oben herumtreiben


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Juli 2011)

Wie schaut es aus, mag jemand am 28.07 oder 29.07 mit nach WR kommen?


----------



## itchyp (24. Juli 2011)

am 28 ist meine letzte prüfung, danach muss ich noch arbeiten...es sei denn wir fahren erst später los


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2011)

Am 28. bin ich den ganzen Tag im Studio. da könnte ich ab ca. 18:45 bis Dämmerung.
Am 29. könnte ich ab mittags. Und am Samstag, dem 30., würde ich sowieso ein größere Tour machen wollen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Juli 2011)

Also mit ist das ziemlich egal, ich habe an allen drei Tagen Zeit. Jonas wollte Donnerstag oder Freitag, warten wir mal seine Wortmeldung ab.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Juli 2011)

Samstag würde zur Not auch gehen denke ich, hab zwar am Montag noch ne Prüfung, aber dann muss ich halt nach der Tour noch mal was machen . . . So schwer kann physikalische Chemie nicht sein, braucht doch eh kein Mensch


----------



## SeTa (26. Juli 2011)

ja ja die prüfungszeit ist ein *********^^


----------



## porsti (29. Juli 2011)

Morgen, Samstag 30.07. um 10:00h Parkplatz Heidebrauerei in Colbitz. Wer spontan noch Zeit hat, wird ne schöne Tour (und versprochenermaßen auch ruhiger als die Ostertour!). Hab mir die Strecke heute schonmal zeigen lassen; wird ne feine Sache...

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (30. Juli 2011)

Wer kommt denn mittwoch zur CM?


----------



## MatzeMD (30. Juli 2011)

Hab Frühschicht, werde mit Anwesenheit glänzen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juli 2011)

hab nen geilen Unfall hinter mir. ich werde Mit spontan entscheiden ob ich mit euch fahren werde^^


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. September 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die im Bereich der Sternbrücke diese kleine MTB was auch immer Stecke "pflegen", befahren und umbauen. Einer davon wird das hier sicher lesen...

Muss das da so bescheiden aussehen? Der Bereich gleicht einer Müllkippe, die Bäume sind mit Sprühfarbe "verschönert" und eure Line ist nicht wirklich sicher. 
Die Strecke wird seit Jahren genutzt, aber so sah es da noch nie aus. Wenn ihr da was esst, nehmt den Verpackungsmüll doch bitte mit nach Hause und verteilt ihn nicht überall. Wenn ihr die Strecke erweitert, versucht bitte den Schaden an den Pflanzen so gering wie möglich zu halten. Und soll der Stacheldraht um einen der Bäume dem Schutz des Baumes dienen? Falls ihr nen Sprung vergeigt, bremst das Zeug bestimmt ganz gut ab.
So wie es da jetzt ausschaut macht ihr nicht wirklich Werbung für unseren Sport.
Nehmt euch doch bitte ein Beispiel an den Leuten von M-Trails, oder besser nutzt doch gleich deren Anlage. Die ist gepflegt, sicher und wird akzeptiert.


Hab mal zwei Bilder gemacht, aber nur mit nem Handy. Aber den Müll dürfte man erkennen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. September 2011)

Hier,Meldung:

Da ich das letzte mal am Montag da war,kann ich nur das beurteilen wie ich es weiss,aber 100prozentig kann ich sagen dass Müll und grafittis nicht von uns sind.

Ich war schon oft am wegräumen des Mülls,aber wie beschrieben,liegt alles voll.es kommt auch immer neuer dazu,weil das dort niemanden(nicht wir,es. Gibt dort regen Verkehr) interessiert.Sobald wir nicht da sind,oder jemand anderes vernünftiges,passiert sowas.

Das gleiche mit dem Stacheldraht,dieser stammt von der Absperrung der fwstungsanlage unterhalb,haben irgendwelche Deppen mitten auf die line etc gelegt.

Sollen wir den ganzen Tag nur Müll wegmachen?kannst uns ja gerne dabei helfen.

Wenn es soviel Auszusetzen gibt,komm und helf uns.


----------



## SeTa (4. September 2011)

wo genau ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (4. September 2011)

SeTa schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn das?



Das müsste vom Stadtpark aus gesehen auf der rechten Seite sein.


----------



## SiD67 (4. September 2011)

der hügel zwischen hammersteinweg und sternbrücke oder?


----------



## MatzeMD (4. September 2011)

Da würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. September 2011)

AUs dem Stadtpark kommend bei den Steinen mit den metallsternen drauf recht rein,nach ca 20m kann man links nen Trampelpfad hoch und kommt direkt zur Strecke.


----------



## MatzeMD (4. September 2011)

Muss ich mir mal anschauen, wird man dort auch gleich weg geschickt weil man freeride Profil hat? Musste bei den Jungs von m trails schon die Erfahrung machen. Die meinten ich solle mich mit meinem Big Hit verpissen, obwohl ich dort bloss zuschauen wollte.


----------



## El Duderino (4. September 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> zur Strecke.



*hust*


----------



## El Duderino (4. September 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal anschauen, wird man dort auch gleich weg geschickt weil man freeride Profil hat? Musste bei den Jungs von m trails schon die Erfahrung machen. Die meinten ich solle mich mit meinem Big Hit verpissen, obwohl ich dort bloss zuschauen wollte.



Du wurdest weggeschickt weil du mit nem Biggie ZUSCHAUEN wolltest????
Die Argumentationskette hätte mich interessiert......


----------



## SiD67 (4. September 2011)

hm... also will niemand denn kopf für die "strecke" am hammerstein hinhalten?

vielleicht guck ich da morgen mal hin, jetzt wo es geregnet hat lässt sich da bestimmt leichter was optimieren  *klappspatenfrei*


----------



## MatzeMD (4. September 2011)

Die meinten irgendwas,so in der Art wie ich würde mit meinen Stollen Profil ihre strecke kaputt machen. Solch Leute wie mich wollten die nicht. Wollte auch nicht ewig mit denen diskutieren. Bin dann abgehauen. Wenn ich deren Strecke kaputt machen wollte würde ich nachts mit meiner vollcross drüber Brettern. Aber was soll's, ich reg mich darüber nicht weiter auf.


----------



## MatzeMD (4. September 2011)

SiD67 schrieb:


> hm... also will niemand denn kopf für die "strecke" am hammerstein hinhalten?
> 
> vielleicht guck ich da morgen mal hin, jetzt wo es geregnet hat lässt sich da bestimmt leichter was optimieren  *klappspatenfrei*



Wenn ich nicht Spätschicht hätte würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (4. September 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Die meinten irgendwas,so in der Art wie ich würde mit meinen Stollen Profil ihre strecke kaputt machen. Solch Leute wie mich wollten die nicht. Wollte auch nicht ewig mit denen diskutieren. Bin dann abgehauen. Wenn ich deren Strecke kaputt machen wollte würde ich nachts mit meiner vollcross drüber Brettern. Aber was soll's, ich reg mich darüber nicht weiter auf.



Ich erinner mich noch an Zeiten wo dort unter anderem mit DH Fullys gefahren wurde.

Aber seis drum muss man respektieren. Steckt halt auch ne Menge Arbeit drin. 
Das mit den Reifen ist natürlich Quatsch, schlimmer ist eher das man mit der Kurbel, unter Umständen beim Einfedern, hängen bleibt.
Beim 4x werden ja vorne auch durchaus griffigere Reifen gefahren.

Nur wie das alles vom zuschauen passieren soll, weis ich noch immer nicht.....


----------



## MatzeMD (5. September 2011)

Ich mach mich darüber nicht mehr heiß, nur wenn die unter sich bleiben wollen sollen die ne Mauer drum bauen damit sie in Ruhe gelassen werden. Find es trotzdem geil, was die da geschaufelt haben und was die Jungs dort mit dem Rad drauf haben.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. September 2011)

Wir (Jonas und ich) waren in diesem Jahr schon des öfteren auf der 4x Strecke bei M-Trails. Verjagt wurden wir nicht, trotz grober Reifen. Es gab lediglich den Hinweis, dass wir nur bei wirklicher Trockenheit fahren sollen, da wir sonst die Strecke beschädigen würden. 
Aber Probleme mit den Betreibern gab es nie.


----------



## Outliner (5. September 2011)

elitäres gehabe bei den 4x-ern? 
mich hat da noch keiner vollgeschnarcht,weil ich zugeguckt habe. soweit kommst noch...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. September 2011)

Ihr könnt gerne an der sternbrücke bauen,nur bitte lasst die beiden Doubles in Ruhe,da steckt viel Arbeit drin,auch wenn's evtl nicht danach aussieht!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. September 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> elitäres gehabe bei den 4x-ern?
> mich hat da noch keiner vollgeschnarcht,weil ich zugeguckt habe. soweit kommst noch...



das würden auch maximal die komischen emokiddies machen die sowieso nichts zu sagen haben 

trekkerreifen haben bei nässe aber logischerweise auf den lines nichts zu suchen, das kann man auch nur in den falschen hals kriegen, wenn man selbst noch nie gebaut hat


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. September 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wir (Jonas und ich) waren in diesem Jahr schon des öfteren auf der 4x Strecke bei M-Trails. Verjagt wurden wir nicht, trotz grober Reifen. Es gab lediglich den Hinweis, dass wir nur bei wirklicher Trockenheit fahren sollen, da wir sonst die Strecke beschädigen würden.
> Aber Probleme mit den Betreibern gab es nie.



Jop, die waren alle nett und freundlich und haben uns beim ersten mal, wo wir auf dem Rückweg von einer Tour nur mal gucken wollten fast schon zum fahren gedrängt und mein Bomber ist ja nun auch nicht wirklich für 4x gemacht. . . (160/170mm/18kg, also garnicht soooo weit von nem BigHit entfernt )

Das mit den Reifen kann ich auch verstehen, bei Feuchtigkeit würde man wirklich mit groben Stollen die Strecke kaputt machen, aber wenn ich mal da fahre zieh ich meine Rocket Rons drauf und dann beschwert sich auch keiner. War auch schon ein paar mal alleine da, hab nie was negatives von den Leuten gehört . . .


----------



## Akira (6. September 2011)

morgen CM? wenns nicht in Strömen regnet


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. September 2011)

laut tagesschauwetterbericht solls gegen 19:00 trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (7. September 2011)

definitiv CM egal wie das wetter wird


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. September 2011)

Wie war das Fahren unter "Polizeischutz"?

Irgendwie finde ich die CM mehr als Fragwürdig. Alleine schon wenn ich sehe, wie viele der Fahrräder nicht einmal Bremsen haben, frage ich mich, wie da für ein gemeinsames Miteinander im Verkehr geworben werden soll.
Evtl. baue ich bei meinem Auto mal die Bremsen aus, bremse nur mit dem Motor... Kommt sicher cool rüber.


----------



## SiD67 (7. September 2011)

lustig wars, frag mich nur wer die bestellt hat


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. September 2011)

Vielleicht hat es nach den letzten Veranstaltungen Beschwerden gegeben. Wenn die Gruppen immer so groß sind, fällt es ja doch auf. Und die Autofahrer sind sicher alles andere als begeistert...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. September 2011)

Jo war auf jeden Fall eine Lustige Sache mit dem "Begleitschutz" 

@SiD67
ich hab mal wieder vergessen auf dich zu achten...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. September 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Alleine schon wenn ich sehe, wie viele der Fahrräder nicht einmal Bremsen haben, frage ich mich, wie da für ein gemeinsames Miteinander im Verkehr geworben werden soll.



Ich habe nichts gegen Fixiefahrer, aber wer ohne Bremsen am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt bekommt von mir kein Verständnis und erst recht keine Unterstützung. Und der Prozentsatz der Brakelessfahrer war ja alles andere als gering . . . Und ich denk mal so 10-15% hatten ne Beleuchtung . . .
Der Sinn der Veranstaltung erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber ich wollte sie mir wenigstens einmal angesehen haben, bevor ich mir eine endgültige Meinung bilde. Als Autofahrer würde mich so eine Veranstaltung definitiv nicht toleranter gegenüber Radfahrern stimmen, eher im Gegenteil . . .

So kam es dann auch, dass wir uns an der ersten Treppe abgeseilt haben . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeTa (7. September 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Fixiefahrer, aber wer ohne Bremsen am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt bekommt von mir kein Verständnis und erst recht keine Unterstützung. Und der Prozentsatz der Brakelessfahrer war ja alles andere als gering . . . Und ich denk mal so 10-15% hatten ne Beleuchtung . . .
> Der Sinn der Veranstaltung erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber ich wollte sie mir wenigstens einmal angesehen haben, bevor ich mir eine endgültige Meinung bilde. Als Autofahrer würde mich so eine Veranstaltung definitiv nicht toleranter gegenüber Radfahrern stimmen, eher im Gegenteil . . .
> 
> So kam es dann auch, dass wir uns an der ersten Treppe abgeseilt haben . . .




seh ich ähnlich... aber ich werde demnächst mal ne gruppe fußgänger zusammen trommeln und mit ihnen die fahrradfahrer auf magdeburgs radwegen blockieren.... vll. respektieren die mich dann ja mehr.... oder sie sind noch genervter.....naja jedem das seine


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. September 2011)

kack bsp... fußgänger haben auf fahrradwegen nichts zu suchen, fahrräder auf straßen jedoch schon.
trotzdem ist die CM murks :/


----------



## Outliner (8. September 2011)

wie so oft folgt die ausführung nicht der idee.

ich hatte diesmal keine zeit, konnte aber bei den letzten cm immer weniger "disziplin" feststellen. schade eigentlich, kenne auch welche die deswegen nicht mehr kommen.
natürlich hatte man immer ein paar verrückte dabei-kein problem-,aber wenn die masse zwei spuren statt einer blockiert, 76 mal den hassel umrundet und in der dämmerung ohne licht fährt (den brakelessleuten traue ich fahrzeugbeherrschung zu,für mich kein problem) ,dann ist die aktion tatsache kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MatzeMD (8. September 2011)

Ich kann outliner bloss zustimmen.
Batteriebeleuchtung sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, gibts doch für nen paar Euro in fast jedem laden. Wenn man Respekt und oder Beachtung bei den Autofahrern erreichen will, sollte man sich wenigstens ein bisschen an die regeln im Straßenverkehr halten.


----------



## SeTa (8. September 2011)

naja da magdeburg fast überall mit fahrradwegen gesegnet ist.... hat der fußgänger genau so viel auf dem radweg zusuchen wie der radfahrer auf der straße...


----------



## Outliner (8. September 2011)

soll da jetzt eine grundsatzdiskussion draus werden, warum der radfahrer der am meisten gearschte verkehrsteilnehmer ist oder ist das noch nicht zu jedem durchgesickert?


----------



## SiD67 (8. September 2011)

nah endlich haben wir es


----------



## SeTa (8. September 2011)

naja da ja scheinbar ja allgemein diese auffassung vertreten wird kann man wohl nur sagen.... ja ja ihr habt recht und ich meine ruhe.... und die art und weise den standpunkt zu vertreten und klar zu machen ist auch die beste..... ich werde auch jedes mal rechtsradikal wenn ich ne demo von denen sehe


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. September 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> soll da jetzt eine grundsatzdiskussion draus werden, warum der radfahrer der am meisten gearschte verkehrsteilnehmer ist oder ist das noch nicht zu jedem durchgesickert?



Das man als Radfahrer nicht der meistrespektierteste Verkehrsteilnehmer ist, sollte man merken, allerdings hat man dank dem gut ausgebautem Radwegenetz damit wenig Probleme. Trotzdem muss man keine Aktionen starten, die bei Autofahrern beim Anblick eines Radfahrers einen "Gaspedalklemmer" verursachen  .

Aber da Godwin's Law bereits erfüllt wurde, kann die Diskussion ja guten Gewissens als abgeschlossen gesehen werden


----------



## SeTa (8. September 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Das man als Radfahrer nicht der meistrespektierteste Verkehrsteilnehmer ist, sollte man merken, allerdings hat man dank dem gut ausgebautem Radwegenetz damit wenig Probleme. Trotzdem muss man keine Aktionen starten, die bei Autofahrern beim Anblick eines Radfahrers einen "Gaspedalklemmer" verursachen  .
> 
> Aber da Godwin's Law bereits erfüllt wurde, kann die Diskussion ja guten Gewissens als abgeschlossen gesehen werden



und mal wieder sehe ich das genauso....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (9. September 2011)

Schön zu sehen, dass es in MD und Umgebung ein paar Sachen gibt.
Ziehe in zwei Wochen "hoch" zu euch, leider ist das Enduro noch nicht fertig, aber ab dem Frühjahr werde ich sicherlich bei der einen oder anderen Enduro Tour dabei sein


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2011)

@Jonas-7596 oder Mr_Vercetti (weiß nicht mehr wer von euch beiden die Leuchte hat)

gib mir mal bitte ein Link zu deiner Leuchte für den deutschen Vertrieb. Danke.


----------



## SiD67 (9. September 2011)

http://www.magicshine-shop.de/Shop/index.php

http://www.magicshine.eu/

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-2-xp-e-16w-3-mode-1400-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4-18650-included-36018#open%20full%20view

http://www.bikelight.eu/

sollte reichen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. September 2011)

nettes Dankeschön!


----------



## SiD67 (9. September 2011)

kein thema


----------



## tomarrow (25. Oktober 2011)

hi.
ich bin der neue hier 

bin gestern abend mal auf die Beschreibung der Strecke an der sternbrücke gestoßen und dachte mir, ich fahr da heut mal hin.
muss schon sagen - schöne strecke für die flache stadt 

aber nix für mein bike, muss da wohl doch nochmal die ein oder andere mark investieren um da vernünftig langzufahren.

auf jedenfall, werd ich da mal öfters vorbeischauen, wenn niemand was dagegen hat


----------



## assistulle (26. Oktober 2011)

also als schön würdch das mittlerweile nicht mehr bezeichnen........mal abgesehen vom gerümpel und dem müll( wobei der schon weniger gewordn ist) is es auch noch leicht inkompetent gebaut


----------



## El Duderino (26. Oktober 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> also als schön würdch das mittlerweile nicht mehr bezeichnen........mal abgesehen vom gerümpel und dem müll( wobei der schon weniger gewordn ist) is es auch noch leicht inkompetent gebaut



"Durch die Blume gesagt"............


----------



## SiD67 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kettensäge, Bulldozer und zwei Kisten Bier und die kleinen Macken ließen sich korrigieren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde es mit ner großen Menge TNT probieren . . .


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Oktober 2011)

C4 ist auch nicht schlecht, Tbx soll auch eine Super Wirkung haben.


----------



## assistulle (26. Oktober 2011)

problem is nur das da nichts konstruktives bei rum kommt.....
aber is ja auch wurst da da sicher eh bald villen stehn werden...
muss man sich halt n neuen spot suchen den dann nich iwelche atzn verranzn


----------



## tomarrow (1. November 2011)

heute ma herrenkrug genauer erkundet.
erst vom parkplatz auf der seite des wissenschaftshafens mal die brücke hoch, und die erste möglichkeit gleich links rein auf n damm.

ich war schon so n bisschen begeistert. 
der weg ist wohl von anglern platt getreten - aber das fahren da, grade jetzt, auf nassem gras, und laub, ab und zu bisschen schlamm - so muss mountainbiking sein 

es geht ab und zu mal so 2 - 3 m weg von der spitze des damms, nach rechts oder links, und 2 -3 mal auch richtig runter ans ufer bzw die riesiegen hafenwände und auch an den "strand".
kann`s echt nur jedem empfehlen , die fahrt dort ist zwar zweifelsohne richtig harte arbeit - aber macht absolut fun.

am "strand" hab ich dann ne neue vorliebe meinerseits entdeckt, die sich im herrenkrugpark deutlich netter vollführen ließ: Sandfahren!

erst mit schön speed vom radweg am herrenkrug runter, über die wiese, dann voll rein in den tiefen sand - dann aber natürlich in ufernähe, man will ja nicht steckenbleiben - und dann das komplette ufer lang.
herrlich da hinten, wenn die plakkerei mit dem sand zu anstrengend wird, kann man sich mal fürn paar minuten in die waldflächen am ufer begeben - dort wo buttonbeatz gefeiert wurde. ich glaub, da wird man mich jetzt öfter sehen


----------



## MatzeMD (1. November 2011)

Da hinten gibt's schöne Ecken, viel Spaß beim weiter erkunden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2011)

tomarrow schrieb:


> heute ma herrenkrug genauer erkundet.
> erst vom parkplatz auf der seite des wissenschaftshafens mal die brücke hoch, und die erste möglichkeit gleich links rein auf n damm.
> 
> ich war schon so n bisschen begeistert.
> ...



könntest du das mal bei Google Maps einzeichnen oder einfach mal Tracken? ich kann mir grade gar nicht vorstellen wo da was lang gehen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (2. November 2011)

Er meint das Ufer zwischen Eisenbahnbruecke und Fußgängerbrücke und noch ein Stückchen weiter Richtung gerwisch/hohenwarthe.


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. November 2011)

Ich würde die Tage eventuell auch mal mitkommen. Hab zwar nur meine alte Cube-Möhre hier, aber um ein bisschen zu spielen reicht das schon


----------



## MatzeMD (2. November 2011)

Solange du dort nicht mit ner Baumarkt Gurke langwillst wirst du keine Probleme haben. Ist nichts Anspruchvolles.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich würde die Tage eventuell auch mal mitkommen. Hab zwar nur meine alte Cube-Möhre hier, aber um ein bisschen zu spielen reicht das schon



Kann man dich auch zu nem Nightride überreden? Wir sind regelmäßig abends unterwegs, könntest dich bestimmt mal anschließen  
Hier in MD kann man den Großteil mit nem Starrgabel-Hardtail fahren, richtiges Gelände gibts hier nicht.


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

hier bin ich links rein: 52.155268, 11.670751

also starrgabel fänd ich mutig da hinten, die gras/erdklumpen über die man da kloppt sind schon teils sehr krass.
beim fahren weiter hinten vorsicht - ein haufen ******** liegt voll in der fahrrinne, und ein strunk der ca 20 cm hoch und relativ massiv ist steht auch aufm weg. also das erste mal - bisschen sachte machen


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

shit. seh grad, so exakt hat google den link nich kopiert.

jedenfalls von dort aus, die brücke noch kurz hoch richtung herrenkrug und dann gleich links aufn damm rauf, auf der kleinen grünen landzunge lang


----------



## MatzeMD (2. November 2011)

Unter krass verstehe ich ja was anderes. Na ja, höre lieber auf damit. Will hier keine Riesen diskussion entfachen.


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

ja ok, ICH musste jedenfalls öfters mal absteigen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, meinst du dahinten die Paar wege im Park, wo man hinterher irgendwo in der Nähe vom Elberadweg rauskommt. Das kann man in der Tat mit Starrgabel fahren und ich bin nun wirklich nicht die Referenz, was Fahrtechnik angeht, eher im Gegenteil, würd mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen . . .

Also entweder da hinten gibts noch total geheime heftige Wege die ich nicht kenne oder du benutzt das Wort "krass" doch etwas inflationär


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

nochmal. mit elberadweg hat das nix zu tun.

vom parkplatz lange lake aus auf die herrenkrugbrücke hinauf. dann die erste einfahrt links rein, auf dem damm vom hafenbecken auf der landzunge entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

Du meinst die Fußgänger-Hängebrücke, oder? Die erste einfahrt links ist doch der Elberadweg. . . Gibt da hinten noch nen paar kleinere Wege und nen Reiterpfad und die Wege weiter hinten durch den Biederitzer Busch. Ist aber alles in der Nähe vom Elberadweg, oder liege ich jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

genau die brücke mein ich, nur - lange vor der mitte der brücke gehts links auf die landzunge. 
zwischen der, und elberadweg liegen nochmal ein paar unüberquerbare fluss-meter


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

Hmm jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt. . . Meines wissens ist da gar keine Landzunge geschweige denn ne Abfahrt in der Mitte der Brücke. Bist du sicher, dass du den Herrenkrugpark meinst und nicht den Rotehornpark?


----------



## tomarrow (2. November 2011)

nimm mal diesen punkt hier : 
52.157578,11.672586

geh von dem einfach noch über das kleine hafenbecken drüber - "virtuell", versteht sich - und du bist auf dieser landzunge.
von der herrenkrugbrücke kommst du dort drauf, wenn du mal ranzoomst, an den anfang der brücke, dann siehst du das auch.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

Ach so, das Ding meinst du. Da musst du aber vor der Brücke abbiegen und nicht drauf  
So übertrieben heftig hab ich das aber auch nicht in Erinnerung, war aber ewig nicht mehr da.


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. November 2011)

Starrgabel hats nicht und mit ein bissl Technik geht alles 
Bei nem Nightride bin ich, solange es von der Vorlesungen her passt, dabei. Brauche aber erstmal die passende Beleuchtung... 

Wenn mein Enduro nächstes Jahr fertig ist, solls dann auch mal in gröberes Geläuf gehen...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Starrgabel hats nicht und mit ein bissl Technik geht alles
> Bei nem Nightride bin ich, solange es von der Vorlesungen her passt, dabei. Brauche aber erstmal die passende Beleuchtung...
> 
> Wenn mein Enduro nächstes Jahr fertig ist, solls dann auch mal in gröberes Geläuf gehen...


schau einfach mal hier rein 
http://www.magicshine-shop.de/Shop/index.php
oder such auf ebay nach "SSC-P7"
Zollgebüren lagen bei mir bei etwa 7-8


was studierst'n? 



Nich vergessen heute ist wieder der erste Mittwoch im Monat. Also 19:00 auf der Sternbrücke zur Critical Mass


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Starrgabel hats nicht und mit ein bissl Technik geht alles
> Bei nem Nightride bin ich, solange es von der Vorlesungen her passt, dabei. Brauche aber erstmal die passende Beleuchtung...
> 
> Wenn mein Enduro nächstes Jahr fertig ist, solls dann auch mal in gröberes Geläuf gehen...



Starrgabel war eher auf mein Rad bezogen .

Bei der Beleuchtung ist die Magicshine schon nen guter Tipp, allerdings nicht die P7-Version. Nimm lieber die XM-L (808E),die verbaute LED ist einfach um welten besser. Wenns wirklich billig sein soll, nimm ne Ultrafire C8 mit XM-L. Da bist du mit <20 dabei und hast schon ne Menge Licht.


----------



## Akira (2. November 2011)

noch 75 min bis zur CM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. November 2011)

ihr braucht wohl auch für den stadtverkehr ein benderbike o0


----------



## assistulle (2. November 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ihr braucht wohl auch für den stadtverkehr ein benderbike o0


 es reicht auch schon ein big hit an welches dann stilecht ne dicke beleuchtung darann gezimmert wird um damit n bischen bei den anglern rumzuprollen^^


----------



## MatzeMD (3. November 2011)

Bin selber Angler, Kann mir nun mal nur das eine Rad leisten.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ihr braucht wohl auch für den stadtverkehr ein benderbike o0



Musste den Begriff erstmal googeln . . . Gibts bei den Bikes die Leiter zum Aufsteigen gleich mit dazu?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. November 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ihr braucht wohl auch für den stadtverkehr ein benderbike o0



Solange es einem Spaß macht, ist es doch egal, was man fährt. Ich lasse mein Hardtail auch fast immer stehen, und fahre mit dem Fully sogar zur Arbeit. Das ist einfach bequemer


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Starrgabel war eher auf mein Rad bezogen .
> 
> Bei der Beleuchtung ist die Magicshine schon nen guter Tipp, allerdings nicht die P7-Version. Nimm lieber die XM-L (808E),die verbaute LED ist einfach um welten besser. Wenns wirklich billig sein soll, nimm ne Ultrafire C8 mit XM-L. Da bist du mit <20 dabei und hast schon ne Menge Licht.



Ok werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke. Besser als meine einfache stirnlampe ist es auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. November 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Solange es einem Spaß macht, ist es doch egal, was man fährt. Ich lasse mein Hardtail auch fast immer stehen, und fahre mit dem Fully sogar zur Arbeit. Das ist einfach bequemer



richtig, deswegen nerven mich diese ständigen "ich hab nur ein hardtail / starrbike/ mein altes omarad" aussagen hier so dermassen...

und wenn matze sich nicht ein bighit, sondern ein dem einsatz entsprechendes bike geholt hätte, könnte er sich auch minimal 2-3 gute leisten


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> richtig, deswegen nerven mich diese ständigen "ich hab nur ein hardtail / starrbike/ mein altes omarad" aussagen hier so dermassen...



Reg dich mal ab, hier will ja keiner nen Schwanzvergleich machen wer mit dem verranzestem Rad das heftigste Gelände fährt, sollte ja nur das Gelände beschreiben.Ich denke "lässt sich von Anfänger mit Starrbike befahren" ist schon ne legitime Kategorisierung von nem Streckenschwierigkeitsgrad. Nicht, dass sich XtremeHunter wegen den beschreibungen hier nicht mal mehr auf den Elberadweg traut 

Natürlich habt ihr Recht, jeder soll mit dem fahren, was ihm Spaß macht, greife ja auch gern zum Fully, was für das, was ich fahre auch etwas oversized ist . Nur weil es masochisten gibt, die heutzutage noch mit Starrgabel unterwegs sind, muss das nicht jeder machen. Und wer BigHit fahren will, soll BigHit fahren, sehe da nichts verwerfliches.


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Reg dich mal ab, hier will ja keiner nen Schwanzvergleich machen wer mit dem verranzestem Rad das heftigste Gelände fährt, sollte ja nur das Gelände beschreiben.Ich denke "lässt sich von Anfänger mit Starrbike befahren" ist schon ne legitime Kategorisierung von nem Streckenschwierigkeitsgrad. Nicht, dass sich XtremeHunter wegen den beschreibungen hier nicht mal mehr auf den Elberadweg traut
> 
> Natürlich habt ihr Recht, jeder soll mit dem fahren, was ihm Spaß macht, greife ja auch gern zum Fully, was für das, was ich fahre auch etwas oversized ist . Nur weil es masochisten gibt, die heutzutage noch mit Starrgabel unterwegs sind, muss das nicht jeder machen. Und wer BigHit fahren will, soll BigHit fahren, sehe da nichts verwerfliches.



Keine Angst, da bin ich nicht so. Hab 5 Monate in den Alpen gelebt, so schnell schockt mich da nix 
Meien Aussage war auch eher so gemeint, dass mein Cube eher das Alltagsrad ist. Ich bügel damit trotzdem fast alles runter 

Trotzdem machts mitm Enduro mehr Spass


----------



## assistulle (3. November 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> richtig, deswegen nerven mich diese ständigen "ich hab nur ein hardtail / starrbike/ mein altes omarad" aussagen hier so dermassen...
> 
> und wenn matze sich nicht ein bighit, sondern ein dem einsatz entsprechendes bike geholt hätte, könnte er sich auch minimal 2-3 gute leisten


wiedermal kann ich dir nur zustimmen
und mit schwanzvergleich hat das überhaupt nichts zutun.......firmen denken sich letztendlich nich ganz umsonst diese vielen schönen einsatzkategorien für ihre bikes aus 
klar kann man auch mit einem freerider cc oder straße fahrn aber ob das sinnvol für mensch und material ist sei mal dahingestellt( von den logischen preisunterschieden mal ganz zu schweigen)
fehlende skills können durch technik auch nich ausgeglichen werden


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Starrgabel war eher auf mein Rad bezogen .
> 
> Bei der Beleuchtung ist die Magicshine schon nen guter Tipp, allerdings nicht die P7-Version. Nimm lieber die XM-L (808E),die verbaute LED ist einfach um welten besser. Wenns wirklich billig sein soll, nimm ne Ultrafire C8 mit XM-L. Da bist du mit <20 dabei und hast schon ne Menge Licht.



Ich werde mal versuchen 2 von denen zu schiessen. Wie macht ihr die am Lenker fest?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Keine Angst, da bin ich nicht so. Hab 5 Monate in den Alpen gelebt, so schnell schockt mich da nix
> Meien Aussage war auch eher so gemeint, dass mein Cube eher das Alltagsrad ist. Ich bügel damit trotzdem fast alles runter
> 
> Trotzdem machts mitm Enduro mehr Spass



Okay, wenn du in den Alpen gefahren bist, fährst du wahrscheinlich auf deinem Cube mehr als ich aufm Enduro 



assistulle schrieb:


> wiedermal kann ich dir nur zustimmen
> und mit schwanzvergleich hat das überhaupt nichts zutun.......firmen  denken sich letztendlich nich ganz umsonst diese vielen schönen  einsatzkategorien für ihre bikes aus
> klar kann man auch mit einem freerider cc oder straße fahrn aber ob das  sinnvol für mensch und material ist sei mal dahingestellt( von den  logischen preisunterschieden mal ganz zu schweigen)
> fehlende skills können durch technik auch nich ausgeglichen werden



Klar, da hast du vollkommen recht, aber letztendlich fährt doch fast jeder mehrere der vielen schönen einsatzkategorien und hat daher nen Rad, was für diese Kategorien in etwa passt. Beispiel: Das Bike was ich hab passt am ehesten in die Kategorie "Leichtfreerider", fahre damit AM/Endurotouren, nach Reifenwechsel auch mal ne CC-Tour hier oder eier nen bisschen just4fun auf der 4x-Strecke rum. Funktioniert alles wunderbar mit dem Teil und ich seh nicht ein, warum ich mir dann nen AM, nen CC und nen 4X-Bike kaufen sollte.
Klar könnte man auch sagen, ein normales AM reicht für mich, aber ich komm mit dem Teil zurecht und mir gefällts.
Nen BigHit auf der Straße zu fahren ist zwar nicht artgerechte Haltung, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum es deshalb zu schaden kommen sollte. Wobei du natürlich recht hast, es gibt geeignetere Räder, aber wenn es den persönlichen Vorlieben entspricht . . .

Glaube aber dass wir etwas aneinander vorbeireden, mein Beitrag war eig. auf was anderes Bezogen, oder aber ich hab Brokens Beitrag missverstanden. Ist ja letztendenlich auch Wurst 



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen 2 von denen zu schiessen. Wie macht ihr die am Lenker fest?



Die Magicshine, oder die Ultrafire? Magicshine ist ne Halterung dran, wird mit O-Ringen befestigt, Ultrafire besorgst du dir am besten ne Lenkerhalterung für ne Sigma Powerled Black, die passt ganz gut. Die Ultrafires gibts günstig bei Lightmalls.com


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Die Magicshine, oder die Ultrafire? Magicshine ist ne Halterung dran, wird mit O-Ringen befestigt, Ultrafire besorgst du dir am besten ne Lenkerhalterung für ne Sigma Powerled Black, die passt ganz gut. Die Ultrafires gibts günstig bei Lightmalls.com



Das wird sich noch zeigen  Aber Spass kann man auch damit ausreichend haben. 
Ich hab genialerweise meine Schuhe vergessen und mit Klickpedalen wirds bissl anstrengend. In zwei Wochen ist dann aber vielleicht schon das Licht da, dann bin ich auch gerne bei Touren dabei.

Die Ultrafire gibts doch extrem günstig bei Ebay, da werd ich sie mir besorgen, denke ich. Und die Halterung von Sigma ist ja auch recht günstig.
Die laufen ganz normal mit zwei AA Baterien, oder?

E: Ah ok alles klar, mit Akku. Ich sollte vielleicht auch mal die Augen aufmachen...


----------



## El Duderino (3. November 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> klar kann man auch mit einem freerider cc oder straße fahrn aber ob das sinnvol für mensch und material ist sei mal dahingestellt( von den logischen preisunterschieden mal ganz zu schweigen)
> fehlende skills können durch technik auch nich ausgeglichen werden



Ist es sinnvoll in MD einen SUV mit Allrad zu fahren? 
............trotzdem sind die Strassen voll davon, ergo völlig weltfremde Herangehensweise.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er muss es tun, dann tut er es.

Fahrt doch einfach Rad verdammt.....

Achso Nightridesaison hat wieder begonnen und in Sohlen lässt der Bewuchs wieder nach. Können sich ja die Neulinge auch mal anschauen.
Wenn ich da mit meinem Pitch überhaupt sinnvoll fahren kann.....ist ja eigentlich ein AM Radl.
Irgendwie wirds schon gehn......


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen  Aber Spass kann man auch damit ausreichend haben.
> Ich hab genialerweise meine Schuhe vergessen und mit Klickpedalen wirds bissl anstrengend. In zwei Wochen ist dann aber vielleicht schon das Licht da, dann bin ich auch gerne bei Touren dabei.
> 
> Die Ultrafire gibts doch extrem günstig bei Ebay, da werd ich sie mir besorgen, denke ich. Und die Halterung von Sigma ist ja auch recht günstig.
> ...



Musst bei Ebay nur drauf achten, dass du die richtige kaufst  Ultrafire C8 bezeichnet nur das Gehäuse, wird mit unterschiedlichen LEDs angeboten. XM-L ist die mit im Moment am meisten Dampf 

Vielleicht kriegt man ja mal ne Tour am Wochenende mit Tageslicht hin?



El Duderino schrieb:


> Achso Nightridesaison hat wieder begonnen. . .


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Ja, bekommen wir sicherlich hin, aber nichts aufregendes, wie gesagt: ich fahre im moment mit Laufschuhen auf Klick-Pedalen 

Hab mir jetzt zwei von den bestellt: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flood-...-3-mode-led-bike-light-with-mount-3-aaa-26800

Nach Ausdrücklicher Empfehlung eines Kumpels, der die Regelmäßig importiert und die unter anderem schon gegen die P7 verglichen hat.

Kleines Demovideo gibts hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shgEFNUDr_Y"]DealExtreme C30 Flood-to-Throw Flashlight      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mit meinem Pitch überhaupt sinnvoll fahren kann.....ist ja eigentlich ein AM Radl.
> Irgendwie wirds schon gehn......



Ich habe meinem Radel einfach nicht verraten, dass es ein "Trailbike" ist. Und siehe da, es geht auch als Arbeits-, Spaß-, XC-, AM- und weiß der Geier was noch Rad.

Ich jedenfalls werde mein Bike heute wieder absolut nicht Artgerecht über Asphalt und Feldwege bewegen. Mit Ardents und 150mm Federweg. Das sollte schon gehen.
Und im Dunkeln sieht man das ja zum Glück nicht...


----------



## El Duderino (3. November 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Radel einfach nicht verraten, dass es ein "Trailbike" ist. Und siehe da, es geht auch als Arbeits-, Spaß-, XC-, AM- und weiß der Geier was noch Rad.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls werde mein Bike heute wieder absolut nicht Artgerecht über Asphalt und Feldwege bewegen. Mit Ardents und 150mm Federweg. Das sollte schon gehen.
> Und im Dunkeln sieht man das ja zum Glück nicht...



Aber ein schlechtes Gewissen hast du doch wenigstens......


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll in MD einen SUV mit Allrad zu fahren?
> ............trotzdem sind die Strassen voll davon, ergo völlig weltfremde Herangehensweise.
> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er muss es tun, dann tut er es.
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich ist geil!

Lass mal ein Night-Ride Starten und die Eos einpacken. ich hab noch einen ST-E2 und einen EX430. Damit können wir dann noch einige (hoffentlich) tolle Bilder machen.
Wenn du auch noch einen 430 hast (oder einen 550/580) wäre das noch besser.


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass meine Beleuchtung bald ankommt, dann bin ich bei nem Nightride durch Magdeburg dabei.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. November 2011)

Einfach mal hier melden, wenn jemand Bock hat auf einen Nightride. Bei dem Wetter sind zumindest Jonas und ich so ziemlich jeden Abend unterwegs. Wir waren gerade wieder beim Trog, und sind keiner weiteren Seele begegnet...


----------



## MatzeMD (3. November 2011)

Bin auch gerade unterwegs, elbradweg bis schönebeck sind mir zwei Rehe begegnet. Sonst ist da hinten auch keine Menschenseele.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Radel einfach nicht verraten, dass es ein "Trailbike" ist. Und siehe da, es geht auch als Arbeits-, Spaß-, XC-, AM- und weiß der Geier was noch Rad.



Das hab ich am Anfang auch so gemacht, aber irgendwann hat es das Rad rausgefunden und sich bitter gerächt. Abgerissene Schaltaugen, krumme Hinterbauten, zerdepperte Lageraufnahmen, nen 8-teiliges Schaltwerk und Gabel Nummer 3 für dieses Jahr waren das Resultat


----------



## MatzeMD (3. November 2011)

Wo viel gehobelt wird Fällen viele späne.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. November 2011)

Jonas sollte mehr fahren und weniger hobeln. Sonst wird 2012 eine Gabelflatrate fällig.
Drei Gabeln in einer Saison
Aber über meine Revelation lästern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. November 2011)

Ich fühl mich richtig verarscht, wir fahren das gleiche, mir verreckt ne Domain und dein Streichholzding hält. . . Da kann man eigendlich nur ne Wutlatte kriegen.
Wenn meine neue 66 auch noch verreckt kauf ich mir nen Einrad


----------



## MatzeMD (3. November 2011)

In dem Sport, bleiben Größere Materialschäden nicht aus. Aber lieber kaputte Teile als nen kaputter Körper.


----------



## MatzeMD (3. November 2011)

Wenns beruhigt, hab meine Domain auch geschrottet. Die hat meine 120 Kilo wohl nicht vertragen ;-).


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. November 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Einfach mal hier melden, wenn jemand Bock hat auf einen Nightride. Bei dem Wetter sind zumindest Jonas und ich so ziemlich jeden Abend unterwegs. Wir waren gerade wieder beim Trog, und sind keiner weiteren Seele begegnet...



Sobald das Equipment da ist sehr gerne. Regelmäßige Touren sind auch nicht verkehrt, dann kann ich mir das nervige joggen sparen 
Ich fahre halt nur ungern alleine MTB


----------



## Outliner (4. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mit meinem Pitch überhaupt sinnvoll fahren kann.....ist ja eigentlich ein AM Radl.
> Irgendwie wirds schon gehn......


hauptsache die richtigen reifen!



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich hab noch einen ST-E2 und einen EX430. Damit können wir dann noch einige (hoffentlich) tolle Bilder machen.
> Wenn du auch noch einen 430 hast (oder einen 550/580) wäre das noch besser.


mein 58er metz af1 ist zwar mit gelbem sockel, lässt sich aber auch durch blitz steuern...


----------



## El Duderino (4. November 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> ...sind mir zwei Rehe begegnet.





MatzeMD schrieb:


> ...meine 120 Kilo...



Ich ahne böses.....





Outliner schrieb:


> mein 58er metz af1 ist zwar mit gelbem sockel, lässt sich aber auch durch blitz steuern...



Ja schleppt immer schön mit das Gerödel, ich fahre dann lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (4. November 2011)

dann ist der arbeitsbereich ja geklärt.


----------



## tomarrow (5. November 2011)

war heut nochmal da hinten unterwegs und hab gleich beweisfotos geschossen.
diesmal bin ich bis zu ende gefahren - die rücktour hat knapp 25 min gedauert, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich wiedermal das ein oder andere mal abgestiegen bin, einmal auch reeelativ unsanft, der gaul wollte einfach nicht so, wie ich 

und am elberadweg dann gleich auch noch 2mal beim "sprung"  in den sand hingelegt. daaaaran sollte ich wohl nochmal arbeiten *g* https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=E734...1EF781DB!226&iscopy=0&id=E734D4BF1EF781DB!400https://skydrive.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/sinnloszeug/CIMG2245.JPG?cid=e734d4bf1ef781db&sc=photos


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. November 2011)

Danke nochmal an die beiden Jungs für die kleine Runde am Sonntag, war echt ganz witzig 
Nur die Rückfahrt war am Ende spannend... in der Stadt war der Nebel noch heftiger als bei euch draußen  

Gehört das rote Speci mit der 66 und Hope MT6 einem aus der Runde hier? Stand heute gegen 1300 vor der Mensa...


----------



## itchyp (9. November 2011)

was wars für eins? SX Trail?


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. November 2011)

Jop.


----------



## Outliner (10. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an die beiden Jungs für die kleine Runde am Sonntag, war echt ganz witzig
> Nur die Rückfahrt war am Ende spannend... in der Stadt war der Nebel noch heftiger als bei euch draußen


hihi. ich sag nix...


----------



## XtremeHunter (11. November 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> hihi. ich sag nix...


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Outliner (11. November 2011)

sonntag nacht war es in sohlen auch sehr neblig. irgendeiner hatte obendrein den feldweg geklaut...


----------



## XtremeHunter (11. November 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> sonntag nacht war es in sohlen auch sehr neblig. irgendeiner hatte obendrein den feldweg geklaut...




Hehe  mir ist fast noch ein Pfeiler zum Verhängnis geworden... Komplett Nasse Brille und allgemein schlechte Sicht machens möglich


----------



## El Duderino (11. November 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> sonntag nacht war es in sohlen auch sehr neblig. irgendeiner hatte obendrein den feldweg geklaut...



Das passiert wenn man den erst besten Spotguide aufgabelt. 
Gutes Personal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (11. November 2011)

meine gummilampe ist auch weg, obwohl ich den gartenweg im hellen abgesucht+gefegt habe...


----------



## El Duderino (11. November 2011)

Normale Halterungslösungen sind bei deiner trickorientierten Fahrweise einfach überfordert.
Schade drum.

Hat wer Bock heute abend gegen 22 Hundert ne kleine Sohlenrunde zu fahren?
Eher 22:15 mal schauen.


----------



## SiD67 (11. November 2011)

würde ja gern da mal wieder hin aber hab nur diese lächerliche led funzel und muss denn Bday meiner besseren Hälfte vorbereiten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. November 2011)

och nö. ich hab morgen uni und schreib ne zulassungsprüfung -_- sonst wäre ich mit gekommen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (11. November 2011)

am samstag uni?!?!?


----------



## XtremeHunter (11. November 2011)

Bin leider auch schon auf dem Weg in die Heimat 
E: Ja die lieben Maschinenbauer stehen drauf


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. November 2011)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Bin leider auch schon auf dem Weg in die Heimat
> E: Ja die lieben Maschinenbauer stehen drauf



schanauze! -_-


----------



## Outliner (12. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Normale Halterungslösungen sind bei deiner trickorientierten Fahrweise einfach überfordert.
> Schade drum.
> 
> Hat wer Bock heute abend gegen 22 Hundert ne kleine Sohlenrunde zu fahren?
> Eher 22:15 mal schauen.



1.na warte...
2.zu spät gesehen,besser sms!



trickorientierte fahrweise...man lacht nicht über alte und gebrechliche menschen


----------



## JoeHaBe (19. November 2011)

Hey,
mich kennt hier sicherlich noch keiner..
Bin grade zu Gast in Magdeburg..mach ein Praktikum..

Jedenfalls wollte ich fragen, ob mir mal jmd. einen Abzieher für die Kassette leihen könnte + Zange zum greifen.
Montag kommt mein neuer LRS an und ich hab die Werkzeuge nicht hier und will mir die nich nochmal extra kaufen.

Wäre schön!
Kann sich ja hier, wenns möglich ist, einer melden und mir ne PN schreiben und dann klären wir das noch fertig.

Zu einer Tour würd ich auch gerne mal mitkommen..allerdings hab ich kein Licht für abends..würde also nur am We gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (21. November 2011)

war gestern jemand von den hier anwesenden im geschwister-scholl park unterwegs?


----------



## El Duderino (21. November 2011)

Ja


----------



## assistulle (21. November 2011)

sah ja mal echt derbst aus mit den funzeln


----------



## El Duderino (21. November 2011)

Haben eig. nur ne kleine Fototour gemacht, aber musste meine neue 3fach xm-l mal testen.
Vor den Forenheinis ist man auch nirgends sicher.


----------



## assistulle (21. November 2011)

hatte schon angst das es sek anrückt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Haben eig. nur ne kleine Fototour gemacht, aber musste meine neue 3fach xm-l mal testen.
> Vor den Forenheinis ist man auch nirgends sicher.



Hab dich auch letzten Dienstag am Alten Markt gesehen 
soll ich weiter machen? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (22. November 2011)

na, wo isses?


----------



## tomarrow (22. November 2011)

ich sage mal: NICHT am Herrenkrug


----------



## Akira (22. November 2011)

in nem Wald


----------



## Akira (22. November 2011)

achso

falls mich mal jemand sucht ^^ und schon gesehen hat

Ich bin der, der in MD die Treppen und die Innenstadt unsicher macht. Bin aber meist in schwarz unterwegs (wegen der Tarnung). Ab und zu spring ich auch am Springbrunnen rum. Deshalb heißt der wohl auch so


----------



## El Duderino (22. November 2011)

assistulle schrieb:


> hatte schon angst das es sek anrückt



Wenn man sich Aktivitäten hingibt, bei denen man sich Abends im stockfinsteren 
Scholl-park rumtreibt, ist die Angst evtl. begründet.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab dich auch letzten Dienstag am Alten Markt gesehen
> soll ich weiter machen? xD



Das war dann aber höhstens mein Lichtdouble.

@Outliner War wieder ne schöne Runde.


----------



## Outliner (23. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> @Outliner War wieder ne schöne Runde.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. November 2011)

Akira schrieb:


> achso
> 
> falls mich mal jemand sucht ^^ und schon gesehen hat
> 
> Ich bin der, der in MD die Treppen und die Innenstadt unsicher macht. Bin aber meist in schwarz unterwegs (wegen der Tarnung).



Ich glaube diese Beschreibung trifft hier auf mindestens noch 2 Leute zu  . Das schwarze Rad inkl.

@ El Duderino : 3 XM-L auf 3A? Wenn du das im Wald anmachst, wird der doch vom Lichtstrahl verdampft


----------



## El Duderino (23. November 2011)

Hab leider keine Möglichkeit zu messen was direkt an den LED ankommt, ist ein verschlossenes dropin.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. November 2011)

Hier sind ja doch einige mit Beleuchtung unterwegs. Wollen wir nicht mal einen gemeinsamen Nightride machen?
Die dreifach XM-L würde ich gerne mal Live sehen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2011)

ich wäre gerne dabei, aber bis ende Dezember arbeite ich aufm W-Markt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (23. November 2011)

Der erste Teil meiner China-Lieferung kam Freitag, ich hoffe der Rest kommt noch diese Woche. Wie siehts mit ner Runde am Samstag aus?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. November 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich wäre gerne dabei, aber bis ende Dezember arbeite ich aufm W-Markt....



Aber doch nicht jeden verdammten Abend, oder?

Bei nem gemeinsamen Nightride wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Outliner (24. November 2011)

start nightride meist um 22.30 uhr unter der woche in reform.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht jeden verdammten Abend, oder?
> 
> Bei nem gemeinsamen Nightride wär ich auch dabei




Das nicht, aber ich hab auc genug Prüfungen im Dez. ich lege also meine arbeitszeiten um meine lernzeiten rum...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. November 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> start nightride meist um 22.30 uhr unter der woche in reform.



hmm refom ist am anderen Ende der Stadt, die hälfte wohnt in Olvenstedt. Vielleicht irgendwo in der Mitte treffen?


----------



## El Duderino (24. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> hmm refom ist am anderen Ende der Stadt, die hälfte wohnt in Olvenstedt. Vielleicht irgendwo in der Mitte treffen?



Um dann wieder zurück nach Sohlen zu fahren?

Aso, aus Reform sind, me, brokenarmsdude und outliner.

Mir im Grunde egal wo es hin geht aber auf Strasse oder allgemein Ebene hab ich wenig Bock, die paar Höhenmeter in Sohlen solltens schon sein.

Sage mal vorsichtig Freitag oder Samstag abend, erstmal gugn wie der Outi kann.


----------



## JoeHaBe (24. November 2011)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber lieber im hellen fahren..habe keine adäquate Nachtlampe..
Wie wäre es mit einer Tour am Samstag nach dem Mittag, oder auch Vormittag? Würde mich gerne so für 1-3h mit ranhängen. 
In den Harz würde ich auch gerne..war noch nie mit dem Bike dort.

@Mr. Vercetti: habe dein Werkzeug erfolgreich eingesetzt und würde es dir gerne zurückgeben. Könnte es dir bringen, oder wenn wir wirklich zusammen eine Tour machen geben, oder du holst es dir. Wie es dir am besten passt. Danke nochmal, auch für das Vertrauen und die Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. November 2011)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Um dann wieder zurück nach Sohlen zu fahren?
> 
> Aso, aus Reform sind, me, brokenarmsdude und outliner.
> 
> ...



dass es nach Sohlen gehen soll hab ich da jetzt nicht rauslesen können  mal sehen, sohlen ist nen scheissspot, extra dafür bei nacht ne stunde durch die Stadt eiern . . . man könnte ja auch nen paar treppen bolzen gehen oder so

freitag oder samstag, erst mal sehen ob man nicht doch noch mal in den Harz eiert


----------



## El Duderino (24. November 2011)

Kann eigentlich nicht behaupten das Sohlen ******** ist.
Schöne Sigletrails, bergauf und ab, Feldwege.
Ok, recht wenig Treppen, wenn man seine Tourplanung danach ausrichtet.
Bin aus dem Treppenklatscher Alter leider raus. 
Finden sich aber gewiss ein paar 12 Jährige dafür. *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. November 2011)

Naja, Sohlen ist halt 1 min Bergauf, dann 15 Sekunden runter und dann das ganze wieder von vorn. Macht mir persönlich nach der 2. oder 3. Runde keinen Spaß mehr und wie gesagt, für mich ist das ne Stunde anfahrt durch die Stadt und das ganze noch mal auf dem Rückweg. . . Aber wenn die Mehrheit für Sohlen ist würd ich mich zur not anschließen, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Hier in Magdeburg muss man halt nehmen, was es gibt  Und ne Treppenrunde ist meiner Meinung nach etwas anspruchsvoller als Sohlen. Jedenfalls wenn man auch die langen, verwinkelten mitnimmt und es nicht bei 3er-Treppen lässt


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. November 2011)

Naja, wenn es noch coole Wege um Sohlen rum gibt, wäre ich an einem Wochenende nicht abgeneigt. Problematisch dürften nur die Akkus werden. Bei drei Stunden für An- und Abfahrt bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für einen Nightride.

@JoeHaBe
Ich denke mal, ich werde mich die Tage melden, wenn wir wieder unsere Runde da drehen. Drängelt ja nicht....


----------



## Outliner (24. November 2011)

*sagt mal, *hat hier noch jemand brakebooster für cantisockel rumliegen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. November 2011)

für die anfahrt durch die stadt braucht man ja auch keine 1000 watt basemachine... da tuts ein knog oder blackspire lichtlein...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. November 2011)

würd am wochenende auch wohl mal mitkommen,muss dann nur mal meine lampe zusammenlöten


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie schauts morgen tagsüber mal mit ner Runde aus? (Vormittag-Mittag rum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin... ich bin gerade über diesen 'Heimattread' gestolpert und hab mich mal stichpunktartig eingelesen... also erste und letzte Seite  Wäre cool wenn ihr mich mal in Kurzform ein bissi mit Input über euch versorgt. was sind so eure Touren, wie alt und was und wo fahrt ihr? 
Zu meiner Person: ich bin über 40... fahre seit 2 Jahren relativ aktiv meist querfeldein und den Damm hoch und runter zwischen schönebeck und MD und die passenden Kirchtürme. Bis zum Herbst wars ein Hardtail von Cube das unter mir leiden musste. Jetzt bau ich an einem Stereo für die nächste Saison. ich hab noch ein altes Norco Atomik aus '07 stehen, das bei mir seinen Ruhestand feiert und nur noch Wald und Wiese sieht für die Touren mit meinem Hund. 
Im Allgemeinen sind wir zu dritt oder zu viert unterwegs und würden uns gern mal anderen anschliessen. bisher alle auf Hardtails. Aber diesen Winter basteln alle an Fully's. 
Würd mich auf ein Feedback freuen... Gruss, Winx & wech


----------



## itchyp (23. Dezember 2011)

gute Entscheidung 

Ich selber fahre ein Fritzz und war im Sommer ab und an mal im Harz unterwegs. Ansonsten komme ich in letzter Zeit nur sehr selten zum fahren - die Uni stresst aber evtl. findet man nach Weihnachten mal einen gemeinsamen Termin.

(gilt auch an Jonas )


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Harz wartet immer auf euch...
Und checkt meine Signatur zwecks Saisoneröffnung 2012!


----------



## esbekaner (24. Dezember 2011)

nach Weihnachten sicher... vermutlich ab Februar/März werden unsere Geräte wohl fahrtauglich ausgestattet sein  Da wir alle auch arbeitstechnich gut gwebunden sind werden wohl wieder die Wochenenden herhalten müssen... aber das werden wir ja dann alles noch sehen ... Freuen würden wir uns definitiv über Treffen und auch mal ein paar Ausfahrten... aber wohl eher dann die gemässigteren  

PS... ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von diesem Jahr hochgeladen falls jemand neugierig is ...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten Orte von deinen Bildern kenne ich ja, aber wo ist das Bild entstanden?


 


Wenn eure Räder fertig sind, können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## esbekaner (24. Dezember 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Die meisten Orte von deinen Bildern kenne ich ja, aber wo ist das Bild entstanden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das is in Thale... da waren wir an der Downhillstrecke um uns das anzuschauen. Das war eine Woche vor dem letzten Event dort. War trotzdem schon geil zu sehn, wie die 'Wahni's' sich da hinunterstürzen... Hut ab... da braucht man schon Eier... Und ich hab festgestellt, das ich dazu schon zu alt und auch zu feige bin  Hab mir mal eure Trails so angeschaut und weiss nich wirklich, ob ich das hinkrieg... weil bin dann wohl eher der Flachlandbiker.... was nich heisst, das ich nich gern mal mehr ausprobieren würde... Ich hoffe ja nur, das dann genügend Helfer da sind, um meine Überreste dann in bewohntes Gebiet zu schaffen .p


----------



## esbekaner (24. Dezember 2011)

PS... im Februar sind wir wohl alle fertig und dann auch bereit für die ersten Ausritte. mal schauen wie wir uns dann so anstellen mit den neuen teilen... die anderen Drei sind ja nur Hardtail gewöhnt... ich hab ja derzeit nur mein olles Norco, das ich aber täglich noch fahre mit dem Hund. Hab das teil aber auch im Herst schon auf einigen Touren genommen und bin 50 km Flachland damit gefahren... Ging auch ganz gut , natürlich mit dementsprechender Strassenbereifung. Das Teil sieht lustig aus mit Schwalbe Supermoto's


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr eure Bikes habt, können wir ja dann mal in den Harz fahren. Man kann sich ja langsam an das Thema rantasten. Bin ja auch erst in diesem Jahr vom "Flachlandbiken" abgekommen...


----------



## esbekaner (24. Dezember 2011)

klingt gut... mal schauen was die anderen dazu sagen... aber wir werden unds sicher treffen


----------



## Peter88 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi
wenn ich mich jemanden am 30 oder 31 Dez anschließen darf würde ich mich freuen
sonst drehe ich wieder alleine meine runde, und fahre wahrscheinlich wieder an den besten wegen vorbei. Kenne mich in Magdeburg noch nicht so gut aus.. 

Am besten nehmt ihr per pn kontakt auf
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (25. Dezember 2011)

30-31 Dez. wann und wo und mit was?


----------



## Peter88 (26. Dezember 2011)

mtb xc
wann, egal hab urlaub
wo, na magdeburg

Gruß


----------



## SiD67 (26. Dezember 2011)

ok anderst, ich bin hier http://g.co/maps/yjuhb

na MD hm... ok ich holl mir sliks und wir spielen wer am schnellsten übern weihnachtsmarkt kommt wenn der gerammelt voll ist


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch mal ne Idee. Bin dabei.


----------



## SiD67 (26. Dezember 2011)

ok verboten sind fullface und rüstung, erlaubt handschuhe und extrabreite lenker^^


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Dezember 2011)

Ein Glück, Brauch ich den fullface wenigstens nIcht entstauben. Handschuhe und extrabreite Lenker sind doch heut zu Tage standard.


----------



## SiD67 (31. Dezember 2011)

wie schauts heute ab 19uhr aus? ich hab aber kein plan wo lang und nur ne stadtfunzel am lenker


----------



## MatzeMD (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab zeit, hab keinen Bock die alljährlichen Sketche zu gucken.


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiD67 (14. Januar 2012)

..


----------



## MatzeMD (14. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## Outliner (20. Januar 2012)

.


so, jetzt können wir einen marienkäfer malen!


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Januar 2012)

!


----------



## assistulle (20. Januar 2012)

dafür wurde das forum definitiv erfunden


----------



## MatzeMD (20. Januar 2012)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Hat noch jemand ne gabel mit 180 bis 200 mm federweg zu liegen? Will mal was anderes als die Boxxer probieren.


----------



## assistulle (22. Januar 2012)

wo biste die denn bisher gefahren....wennch fragen darf


----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Fragen kannste, bloß sagen tuh ich nichts Würde hier bloß großes Gelächter ausloesen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. Januar 2012)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand eine Bos Deville?


----------



## assistulle (22. Januar 2012)

der antwort entnehme ich mal das du sie noch nich wirklich ausgefahren hast.....
willst du die gabel dann deinem jetzigen einsatzbereich anpassen oder wie


----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Genau, 
Wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren. Mir schwebt da ne sc vor, Mz 66 oder rs Totem oder so.


----------



## assistulle (22. Januar 2012)

naja mz und rs haben halt bekannte unterschiede da muss man nur wissen auf was man mehr wert legt


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Januar 2012)

aussehen...


z.T. BOS: nein, bin ich auch noch nicht probegefahren


----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Dann klär uns dochal über die bekannten Unterschiede auf. Oder man trifft sich mal irgendwo auf nen Bierchen und unterhält sich persönlich.


----------



## El Duderino (22. Januar 2012)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Dann klär uns dochal über die bekannten Unterschiede auf. Oder man trifft sich mal irgendwo auf nen Bierchen und unterhält sich persönlich.



Die Bude hier hatn Techforum......aber auch da solltest du dich äussern was dir aktuell nicht gefällt an der Gabel.

Charly, wo bleibt das Foto vom Bettvorleger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Finde, das meine alte Junior t besser angesprochen hat, als meine Boxxer.


----------



## MatzeMD (22. Januar 2012)

Wollte halt gern mal was anderes Probe fahren. Theorie ist halt was anderes als Praxis.


----------



## SiD67 (22. Januar 2012)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Finde, das meine alte Junior t besser angesprochen hat, als meine Boxxer.



vielleicht mal anderes, dünneres öl?


----------



## MatzeMD (23. Januar 2012)

Werde mal noch nen bisschen experimentieren. Hab zur zeit 5 motorex gabel öl drin.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Januar 2012)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Genau,
> Wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren. Mir schwebt da ne sc vor, Mz 66 oder rs Totem oder so.



Mz66 hab ich derzeit im Bike, bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher ne Domain, die war vom Federverhalten auch top, aber anders. MZ: fluffiger Federweg am Anfang, viel Endprogression. RS: Straff von Anfang an, nahezu keine Endprogression, was jetzt besser ist, ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Outliner (25. Januar 2012)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Charly, wo bleibt das Foto vom Bettvorleger?



nun ja doch!








das arme viech...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Januar 2012)

ach du je.. wo war das denn?


----------



## Outliner (25. Januar 2012)

irgendwo zwischen sohlen und magdeburg...glaube ein paar schlitzaugen im graben gesehen zu haben.


----------



## r0ckZ (26. Januar 2012)

nich dein schei$ ernst dieser post oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (26. Januar 2012)

natürlich nicht, darum auch der  - smilie.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Januar 2012)

wo es hier grad um gabeln geht:

kann mir hier jemand beim service an meiner pike helfen?

falls jemand noch ein passendes dichtungsset und öl abzugeben hat(zu verkaufen) wäre ich auch da sehr dankbar!

ich weiss, bei ner pike ist das nich aufwändig,aber ich hab davon keine ahnung und bevor ich was kaputtmache...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. Januar 2012)

Welches Öl willst du wechseln? Wenn es nur um die Schmierung geht, da reicht Motorenöl vom Auto. Und Dichtungen würde ich nur Tauschen, wenn diese defekt sind.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Januar 2012)

dichtungen haben das draussen stehen im winter nicht vertragen...noch habe ich hoffnung dass die dichtungen der dämpfung weiterleben...

mittlerweile stehts rad zwar im keller,dichtungen oben sind aber zerschrotet!


----------



## assistulle (30. Januar 2012)

anleitung für den service gibts im netz...da steht so ziemlich alles drinne was man wissen muss
das die die dichtungen bei sowas den geist aufgeben is ja wohl kein wunder


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2012)

assistulle schrieb:


> anleitung für den service gibts im netz...da steht so ziemlich alles drinne was man wissen muss
> das die die dichtungen bei sowas den geist aufgeben is ja wohl kein wunder



Ich fahr meine Pike auch wenns sein muss bei -15°, auch wenn sie dann nicht federt, dicht bleibt sie - und da geht auch nix kaputt. 
Muss man halt regelmässig aufmachen und säubern und neues Motoröl rein und die Filzringe fetten. 

Grüße aus L.E. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (31. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahr meine Pike auch wenns sein muss bei -15°, auch wenn sie dann nicht federt, dicht bleibt sie - und da geht auch nix kaputt.
> Muss man halt regelmässig aufmachen und säubern und neues Motoröl rein und die Filzringe fetten.
> 
> Grüße aus L.E. !


 
weshalb sie bei dir nich kaputt geht sagtest du selber.....bei oben genanntem bsp ist diese säuberung aber scheinbar nicht erfolgt und dann ist es kein wunder
motoröl^^


----------



## itchyp (31. Januar 2012)

assistulle schrieb:


> motoröl^^



ich fahre in meiner Lyrik zwar auch normales 5er Gabelöl aber hab im Lyrik 160MM Umbau auf 170MM-Thread schon öfter gelesen, dass da einige nach dem Umfüllen mit Motoröl ein fluffigeres Ansprechen festgestellt haben. Keine Ahnung was da dran ist, aber ist das nur ein Märchen oder ist da wirklich was dran?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (31. Januar 2012)

was sagt ein mann mit 2 schwänzen, wenn der schneider ihn fragt ob er links oder rechtsträger sei?


----------



## JoeHaBe (31. Januar 2012)

er sagt: "ja"


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (31. Januar 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich fahre in meiner Lyrik zwar auch normales 5er Gabelöl aber hab im Lyrik 160MM Umbau auf 170MM-Thread schon öfter gelesen, dass da einige nach dem Umfüllen mit Motoröl ein fluffigeres Ansprechen festgestellt haben. Keine Ahnung was da dran ist, aber ist das nur ein Märchen oder ist da wirklich was dran?



Also in die Dämpfung würde ich kein Motorenöl füllen. Das scheint ja doch eine höhere Viskosität zu haben
Nutze das nur zur Schmierung.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. Februar 2012)

In die Dämpfung gehört je nach Gabel und Fahrer Gabelöl zwischen 2,5w und 7,5w, in die Schmierung entweder Motoröl oder 15er Gabelöl

@ Ghost: Gibt bei SRAM auch Schritt für Schritt-Videoanleitungen für den Gabelservice. Wenn man jetzt das passende Werkzeug hat kriegen das auch Leute hin deren Eltern Geschwister sind . Wichtig ist nur: Gummihammer und die Schrauben nachher nicht mit roher Gewalt anziehen. Dichtungen, Öl etc. kriegt man z.B. bei Hibike


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Februar 2012)

subba,ich werd erstmal das zeug besorgen und dann mal nen abend im keller verbringen


----------



## itchyp (10. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand einen Ritzelabnehmer für Singoespeed Schraubritzel? Ich mein die Dinger mit 2 Stiften.


----------



## sTOrM41 (30. März 2012)

gibts hier vlllt leute die gerne wie ich in md strecken zwischen 20 bis 70km fahren?
schön an der elbe lang , oder raus in den herrenkrug.

fahre mit meinem mtb nen schnitt von 26km/h und könnte dafür eine begleitung gebrauchen^^

nen bissel schneller order langsamer geht auch, möchte aber weder einschlafen noch sterben beim fahren


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2012)

jop, allerdings steht mein MTb bis mai in der Abstellkammer auf Grund süffender VR Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (30. März 2012)

Ich bin ab Ende April auch dabei.


----------



## sTOrM41 (30. März 2012)

na das ist ja schon mal was


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. März 2012)

Mr.Vercetti und ich drehen hier eigendlich regelmäßig die ein oder andere Runde, bisschen Kasperei (alte Ziegelei, paar Treppen und Kanten in der Stadt oder ab und zu mal ne Runde auf der 4x-Strecke) und dann und wann mal ne Tour zur Trogbrücke hin und zurück - allerdings mit möglichst geringen Elbradweganteil, eher auf nebenwegen.

Also wenn du Lust hast, einfach mal melden. Heute z.B. will ich noch mal ne kleine Runde raus zur Ziegelei machen, bei dem Wind hab ich auf ne lange Tour keine Lust. . .


----------



## Hasifisch (30. März 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...bisschen Kasperei...



Aber heute nicht - morgen ist die große Tour...da wird heute nicht gekaspert...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. März 2012)

Meinst du denn das Wetter spielt mit für ne große Runde? WO sagt für den Hochharz Windböen bis 125 km/h an. Ich glaub da sitzt man nicht lange auf dem Rad. Zumindestens die Sprünge werden etwas weiter


----------



## Hasifisch (30. März 2012)

Sieht so schlecht nicht aus. Windgeschwindigkeiten bis 100 km/h nur über 1000 Meter, da sind wir deutlich drunter. Regen auch nur partiell...das wird schon!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. März 2012)

Auch in WR solls bis 65km/h hochgehen. Wird man ja morgen sehen, wie es ist, aber vielleicht sollte man sich nen Plan B zurechtlegen. Wär ja schade, wenn jemand bei dem Wind von ner Kuh ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4a35U3VU1w"]Twister-cows      - YouTube[/nomedia] ) erschlagen  wird 



. . . warum wird das, was ich geschrieben und dann mit dem Hyperlink versehen habe durch ne beschreibung des Links ersetzt, wenn ich es abschicke ???


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber heute nicht - morgen ist die große Tour...da wird heute nicht gekaspert...



Ok, heute keine Spielereien mehr. Reicht es, wenn ich um 1900 im Bettchen bin? Weil das Sandmännchen mag i ungern verpasse

@sTOrM41: wir können gerne mal eine Runde drehen. Bis Burg ist auch ganz nett, da hat man dann so 70km auf der Uhr.
Wenn wir von der Geschwindigkeit her zusammen passen, kann man die Runden ja öfters mal drehen...


----------



## sTOrM41 (30. März 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (31. März 2012)

hab doch letztns auf der herrenkrugbrücke 2 leute mit mtbs gesehn die ins forum passen - ich kam grad wie n begaster vom damm.
ward ihr das?


----------



## Outliner (1. April 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jop, allerdings steht mein MTb bis mai in der Abstellkammer auf Grund süffender VR Bremse


und dann ist sie endlich alle


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2012)

Outliner schrieb:


> und dann ist sie endlich alle



Nein, dann kann ich mir eine neue Kaufen^^
ich bin doch ein ach so armer Student


----------



## assistulle (2. April 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nein, dann kann ich mir eine neue Kaufen^^
> ich bin doch ein ach so armer Student


 wieso nich reparieren?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. April 2012)

weil die Kosten den Wert der Bremse übersteigen...


----------



## Akira (3. April 2012)

Morgen Abend: Regen oder kein Regen? Ich tipp auf Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (3. April 2012)

Macht ihr diesem Blödsinn immer noch?
Fahrt doch mal liebe ne schöne Runde durch den Herrenkrug oder so.


----------



## Knut82 (4. April 2012)

Ich bin Ende April in Magdeburg einen Freund (im Krankenhaus) besuchen. Gibts bei euch schöne Touren mit hohem Singletrail-Anteil, die man auch ohne Navigation fahren kann? So 30-40 km wären toll. Dann würd ich eventuell das Rad mitnehmen.

Würd mich über Hinweise freuen.

Danke und Gruß ausm Ruhrpott,
Knut


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. April 2012)

kurz und knapp: nö!

hier gibts 30-40km geradeaus mit gegenwind


----------



## Knut82 (4. April 2012)

Schade. Aber danke für die deutliche Antwort! 

Gruß,
Knut


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2012)

da wo elfen und feen verirrten radfahrern des nachts den rechten weg weisen, kobolde irrlichter entzünden und ahnungslose menschen in ihre unergrünlichen labyrinthe unterhalb des waldes entführt werden und wo der richtige reifen über wohl und wehe des bikers entscheidet, ja da zerschnitten gestern nacht die gleissenden scheinwerfer zweier unerschrockener mannen die feindlichen nebelschwaden. auf dem weg zu grossen heldentaten sprachen sie sich gegenseitig kraft zu, wenn wieder eine unmenschliche steigung ihre stahlharten waden zu bezwingen drohte oder bei abfahrten, welche so steil richtung hölle gingen, ja nahezu senkrecht nach unten führten ihr mut zu schwinden drohte und der eisige hauch des todes ihnen furchtbare rotznasen in ihr anlitz presste.

SOHLEN.

ein wort wie donnerhall. 

in dieser denkwürdigen nacht schufen die zwei recken eine heldentat.
sie schufen ein bauwerk, welches für lange zeit die schwerkraft besiegen kann durch eine raffinierte mischung aus erdarbeit und holzverarbeitung...


----------



## El Duderino (6. April 2012)

Charly du hast den Beruf verfehlt.......du solltest Fantasybücher schreiben......obwohl es gestern natürlich nüchterne Realität war.


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2012)

El Duderino schrieb:


> nüchterne Realität


für dich...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. April 2012)

Yeah, endlich hat da mal wer nen Bikepark hingebastelt 
Und dann kann ich ihn nicht mal ausprobieren, weil das Rad Ölpest spielt


----------



## El Duderino (6. April 2012)

Outliner schrieb:


> für dich...



Ich schreib das zu den anderen Steilvorlagen in mein grosses Buch......



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Bikepark:



*hust*

Wird eh nicht lange Bestand haben, ist eher ein test wie das ansässige Ökosystem (Reiter, Förster, Totengräber) darauf reagiert.


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2012)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ich schreib das zu den anderen Steilvorlagen in mein grosses Buch......




und ich meine, an dieser stelle stört die buddelei keinen. und wenn doch, kommt lumberjack wieder in das sohlener amazonas-gebiet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (6. April 2012)

kann mich mal jemand aufklären was ich auf dem bild erkennen soll


----------



## Outliner (6. April 2012)

drei birkenstämmchen, ein häufchen erde, ein abgesägter spaten und eine axt.


----------



## assistulle (9. April 2012)

save


----------



## sTOrM41 (12. April 2012)

juhu hab endlich mein schönes bike wieder und gleich mal problemlos trotz erkältung 51km gefahren 

hat jemand eine idee wie ich noch eine zweite trinkflaschen halterung ans rad bekomme?


----------



## XtremeHunter (12. April 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> juhu hab endlich mein schönes bike wieder und gleich mal problemlos trotz erkältung 51km gefahren
> 
> hat jemand eine idee wie ich noch eine zweite trinkflaschen halterung ans rad bekomme?



Akkuschrauber, Bohrer, Gewindebohrer 

Im Ernst: gibt doch solche Sattelhalterungen, wo zwei Flaschen ranpassen.


----------



## sTOrM41 (12. April 2012)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Im Ernst: gibt doch solche Sattelhalterungen, wo zwei Flaschen ranpassen.



hast du da mal nen link?

edit:

ah du meinst wohl sowas..
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Rennrad-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256c210301

das ist mir aber eigentlich zu übertrieben^^

hab aber eine idee..

werde mir vllt so eine strebe basteln
(muss natürlich aber erstmal exakt ausmessen ob das überhaupt passt)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13851716/strebe.jpg


----------



## El Duderino (12. April 2012)

Mal über ne Trinkblase nachgedacht?


----------



## sTOrM41 (13. April 2012)

das schnallt man sich dann auf den rücken oder?

das wäre dann nix für mich , ich hasse es beim fahren was auf dem rücken zu haben.


----------



## El Duderino (13. April 2012)

Oki, war ja nur ne Idee, fahr halt immer mit Rucki allein schon wegen Pannenvorsorge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (13. April 2012)

Die strebenidee: wie willst du die untere flasche rausbekommen?


----------



## sTOrM41 (13. April 2012)

Outliner schrieb:


> Die strebenidee: wie willst du die untere flasche rausbekommen?



wenn die obere leer ist wird die mit der unteren getauscht ,
das sollte denke ich gehen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. April 2012)

benutzt doch einfach mal den techtalk für solch zeuchs... da schauen auch mehr als 5 leute rein


----------



## El Duderino (13. April 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich froh wenn sich hier überhaupt mal was tut.

Obwohl ich deine Ansicht sonst immer teilte.......


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. April 2012)

naja... ich wäre eher froh wenn hier sachen wie "wer kommt mit in den park / Harz zum Touren/Enduro etc" kommen würden und nicht techfragen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. April 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> naja... ich wäre eher froh wenn hier sachen wie "wer kommt mit in den park / Harz zum Touren/Enduro etc" kommen würden und nicht techfragen



Das Thema hatten wir doch auch schon durch, abgesehen vom ersten Mal hat sich doch praktisch keiner mehr gemeldet und die wenigen die Fahren tummeln sich im Wernigerode-Thread . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch auch schon durch, abgesehen vom ersten Mal hat sich doch praktisch keiner mehr gemeldet und die wenigen die Fahren tummeln sich im Wernigerode-Thread . . .



Das nehme ich mal als Stichwort...
Wie sieht es denn aus - Sonntag schöne Runde? Wernigeröder Trails und Sektionstraining?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. April 2012)

Bock und zeit hätt ich schon, aber die DHL lässt mich wohl hängen und die Ölpest will ich dem Harz nicht antun


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Bock und zeit hätt ich schon, aber die DHL lässt mich wohl hängen und die Ölpest will ich dem Harz nicht antun



Kannst jederzeit mein HT haben!
Ich fahre es in den letzten Wochen mehr als das GT, macht halt auch irgendwie Spaß...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. April 2012)

Wenn mein Knie bis Sonntag ruhe gibt, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, mal nach WR zu fahren.
Gerade Sektionstraining fände ich besser als großangelegte Runden mit ständig wechselnden Bedingungen...


----------



## sTOrM41 (15. April 2012)

grade aus der kalten 70km gerissen ohne total erschöpft zu sein 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/48657327

wollte hier nicht irgendwer eine tour richtung burg machen?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. April 2012)

Wieviel % deiner Strecke waren Asphalt /befestigte Wege? 

Wenn ich nach Burg fahre, dann nicht auf Zeit  Nen 26er Schnitt wäre mir zuviel des Guten. Man ist ja schließlich nicht auf der Flucht...


----------



## sTOrM41 (15. April 2012)

fast komplett Asphalt /befestigte Wege

bei kilometer 60 bin ich hier aufem damm auf jemanden mit nem 28er oder 29er rennrad gestoßen.
haben uns dann 5km lang den windschatten geteilt , na gut eigentlich war ich fast die ganze zeit hinten..^^
aber ist ja auch keine kust jemanden mit nem 26er mtb hinter sich zu lassen xD

war nicht vllt jemand von euch  ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2012)

weißer Rahmen, grüner Helm, dunkelblaue Jacke? Dann war ich das. 
Aber ich bin mir nicht bewusst, dass mir jemand hinterher gefahren ist.


----------



## sTOrM41 (15. April 2012)

ne war jemand mit jeans und ohne helm^^


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Bin schon etwas länger im Forum angemeldet, habe aber noch nie Magdeburger gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich den Thread mal gesehen.
Ich stell mich mal kurz vor.
Bin 22  und fahre so ziemlich alles. Von Rennrad, über Hardtailtouren, bis hin zu Freeride.

Da ich oft allein unterwegs bin, wäre es echt cool, wenn sich auch mal wer findet mit dem man fahren kann. Gesehen habe ich aufjedenfall schon eine Menge Leute. Kann ja sein, dass der eine oder andere von euch dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (30. April 2012)

Mit welchem von euch Athleten bin ich denn hier grade von cracau über randau bis nach Schönebeck mit nem 32er schnitt gepowered ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. April 2012)

schnelle leute sind hier nicht, die fahren und laber nicht


----------



## sTOrM41 (30. April 2012)

Mich gibt's, damit ist deine aussage schon mal falsch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino (30. April 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> schnelle leute sind hier nicht, die fahren und laber nicht



Was bist du auch wieder stutenbissig. 
Du kannst doch nicht immer von mir auf andere schliessen.


----------



## assistulle (30. April 2012)

da is aber jemand von sich überzeugt


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag ne kleine Runde (30-40km) zu drehen?


----------



## sTOrM41 (4. Mai 2012)

gerne

14uhr da -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




treffen?!

bis nach schönebeck und zurück sinds ~35km


----------



## XtremeHunter (4. Mai 2012)

Passt  Ich hoffe nur, ich bin dir nicht zu langsam


----------



## faradfara (5. Mai 2012)

> *von brokenarmsdude:*
> aja... ich wäre eher froh wenn hier sachen wie "wer kommt mit in den  park / Harz zum Touren/Enduro etc" kommen würden und nicht techfragen


Sonntag (also morgen) jemand Lust auf Harz? Touren, parken, was auch immer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (10. Mai 2012)

Werde heute noch eine runde in md drehen, mag vllt jemand mitkommen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dano (12. Mai 2012)

Fahre morgen nach Schulenberg, falls jemand mitkommen will, hab noch einen Platz im Auto, kurze PM

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Dano (12. Mai 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit ist erledigt, sind dann morgen schonmal 2 MDler in Schulenberg


----------



## assistulle (13. Mai 2012)

kannst ja mal posten wie der zustand des parks ist....
überlege auch mal wieder hinzuschauen


----------



## Dano (14. Mai 2012)

Schulenberg: 

also DH Strecke war top in Schuss, abends wurde sogar nochmal nachgebessert da sich über den Tag einiges an Material weggefahren hatte, war aber zu erwarten, ein Tag vorher wurde gebaut und am Sonntag waren dann schon ordentlich viele Fahrer da = Erosion 

Freeride sah auch gut aus, da sind wir aber nur einmal runter.

Bikecross bin ich nicht gefahren

Ich mag den Park bzw. den DH sowie das Drumherum eh


Gruß
Dennis


----------



## assistulle (14. Mai 2012)

cool cool das hört sich ja ganz gut an
dann wirds mich wohl demnächst dort auch mal hintreibn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_FunBiker (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute 

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich hier im Thread schonmal was geschrieben haben darum stelle ich mich nochmal vor:
Ich heiße Max, komme aus Magdeburg ( Olvenstedt ) bin 15 Jahre alt und habe nächst Woche Ferien 

Hat wer von euch Lust am Wochenende oder irgendwann nächste Woche ne Runde zu fahren ?
Ich habe keine Ahnung was es hier in und um Magdeburg so für Touren gibt...


----------



## Dano (19. Mai 2012)

mhm, ich glaub r0cks ist noch unterwegs, ich fahre morgen gegen 1100 nach Schulenberg, falls wer sich anschliessen will kurze PM

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## SiD67 (19. Mai 2012)

hat jemand ein centerlock und drehmomentschlüssel der 40NM schafft, wo man mal vorbei schauen könnte?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (21. Mai 2012)

Werde morgen und übermorgen nach Braunlage/Brocken fahren. Ist zufällig auch wer dorthin unterwegs?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Mai 2012)

Teil 78,56 aus der beliebten Serie: lustige Geschichten aus der Betonstadt.
Heute: "Wie bedröhnt kann man sein ?" oder "Die Begegnung der dritten Art"

Es begab sich dereinst, dass zwei unerschrockene Junggesellen eines Abends dazu aufbrachen ihren Bergrädern den nötigen Auslauf zu gönnen. Nach einer kräftezehrenden Tour über die Feldwege der tödlichen Langeweile durchquerten sie die Plattenbausiedlung des Grauens um sich auf der Drachenbrücke wiederzufinden. Unerschrocken stürtzten sie sich die Treppen herunter um dann von einer besonderen Persönlichkeit in Empfang genommen zu werden. Im Sattel eines edlen Rosses saß er da, seine Gesichtszüge entgleist durch den Konsum dubioser, nicht dem deutschen Reinheitsgebot entsprechender Substanzen und heftete sich an die Fersen der tapferen Helden. Ein unverständlicher Laut durchbrach die Stille, dann ein zweiter, etwas deutlicher: "Ey, gib mia dein Faaarad". Nach einem ungläubigen Blick nach hinten beschleunigten die zwei Jungen, doch oh schreck! es half nichts, gestärkt durch widernatürliche Mittel blieb der Verfolger dicht hinter ihnen. Ein Plan B musste her und nach einer kurzen Unterredung war dieser gefunden. Eine Rast vor dem nahegelegenen Polizeirevier sollte den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.
Sichtlich erheitert erreichten unsere Helden den Stadtpark der verworrenen Schotterwege. Kein Problem für die Bergräder, im Gegensatz zum Vehikel des Verfolgers. Schnell war dieser Ausmanövriert. "Schade" dachten sich die zwei, welche sich schon auf Gesellschaft während ihrer Rast gefreut haben.


Mal ehrlich: respekt an den bedröhnten Typen der auf seinem Rad noch abgegangen ist wie ein Zäpfchen. Aber frag doch bitte das nächste mal etwas höflicher nach unseren Rädern, so gehört sich das wirklich nicht . . .


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Mai 2012)

cool story bro


----------



## itchyp (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## El Duderino (23. Mai 2012)

Ihr wart zu zweit?


----------



## Outliner (23. Mai 2012)

Warum habt ihr ihm nicht zur strafe die luft aus den reifen gelassen oder wenigstens all euren mut zusammengenommen und ihn etwas beschimpft? 
Jetzt ganz einfühlsam, nicht das der typ noch gewissensbisse bekommt und ihr euch deswegen vorwürfe machen müsst...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2012)

hi,
würde samstag mit einem kumpel von MD aus entweder nach WR oder Schierke direkt (je nachdem ob noch jemand mitkommt).
irgendwas in Richtung Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Moorstieg... mal sehen.

jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (24. Mai 2012)

Outliner schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr ihm nicht zur strafe die luft aus den reifen gelassen oder wenigstens all euren mut zusammengenommen und ihn etwas beschimpft?
> Jetzt ganz einfühlsam, nicht das der typ noch gewissensbisse bekommt und ihr euch deswegen vorwürfe machen müsst...



Wenn du den Typen gesehen hättest, wüsstest du, warum. Der war so verstrahlt, der wäre auch ohne Luft weitergefahren . War schon ganz amüsant die "Verfolgungsjagd", aber anhalten wollten wir dann doch nicht. Man weiß nie, wozu dermaßen fertige Leute noch fähig sind - trotz geistiger Umnachtung schien er körperlich noch ganz fit zu sein. Und bis zu unseren Wohnungstüren wollten wir ihn auch nicht mitschleifen . . .


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Juni 2012)

Hätten morgen noch zwei Plätze frei im Bus und wollen nach braunlage. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2012)

Zieht Schlammreifen auf...


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Juni 2012)

Danke für den tip hasi


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Juni 2012)

würden morgen (dienstag) gleich nochmal fahren wollen.
jemand lust? platz im bus is noch


----------



## faradfara (4. Juni 2012)

> würden morgen (dienstag) gleich nochmal fahren wollen.
> jemand lust? platz im bus is noch



Können noch 4 Mann mitnehmen. Morgen(Dienstag) früh gehts los.


----------



## faradfara (6. Juni 2012)

Samstag das gleiche Spielchen nochmal, nur diesmal gehts nach Schulenberg:

3 Plätze frei!

Meldet euch!


----------



## assistulle (7. Juni 2012)

**** man
meine karre is immer noch nich wieder fahrbereit


----------



## Magdeboogie (7. Juni 2012)

miehle mach hin marius und ich kommen samstag auch nach schulenberg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (8. Juni 2012)

wie denn ich hab kein vorderrad und meine buchsen/lager fürn dämpfer kommen erst in ner woche oder so
mit den jetzigen zu fahren is auch nich mehr drinn......die zerbröseln schon


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. Juni 2012)

"leih" dir eins vom Chef


----------



## assistulle (9. Juni 2012)

alles gurken da^^


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Juni 2012)

WICHTIG: mir wurde vor ca. 1,5 mein Storck Adrenalin (gelb / schwarz, Triathlon aufsatz, Mavic laufrÃ¤der, gelbe Conti MÃ¤ntel) in der NÃ¤he vom MÃ¼ckenwirt geklaut. Sollte irgendjemand Hinweise haben bitte ich ihn mich oder die nÃ¤chste Polizeidienststelle so schnell wie mÃ¶glich zu kontaktieren. Ein Hinweis der zur Widerbeschaffung des Rades fÃ¼hrt wird mit 150â¬ belohnt!


----------



## assistulle (15. Juni 2012)

hat jemand zufällig vor sonntag nach schulenberg zu fahren
wären drei leute bekommen aber leider nur zwei im auto mit


----------



## sTOrM41 (15. Juni 2012)

so ein schickes bike..wieso lässt man sowas beim mückenwirt stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage, wer fährt denn hier gerne Rennrad?
Ich fahr meistens immer allein und würde auch gerne mal mit mehreren Leuten fahren.


----------



## XtremeHunter (18. Juni 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> so ein schickes bike..wieso lässt man sowas beim mückenwirt stehen?



Weil man Vertrauen in teure Schlösser und die Menschheit hat.
In anderen Gefilden stand das Bike schon 2-3h unangeschlossen und unbeaufsichtigt, ohne Probleme.

Naja, man kann es auch Dummheit nennen. Ich denke ich habe draus gelernt 

@Avidadrenalin: RR-fahren hat sich für mich erstmal erledigt...  Bei ner MTB-Tour wäre ich die Woche aber dabei!


----------



## sTOrM41 (18. Juni 2012)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, wer fährt denn hier gerne Rennrad?
> Ich fahr meistens immer allein und würde auch gerne mal mit mehreren Leuten fahren.



rennrad hab ich leider keins.. 
nen cross aber.

fahre damit nen 28er schnitt, aber das wird dir wohl zu lahm sein?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch "nur" ein City Racer (42er Kurbel auf 11-28er Ritzel und Bahnlenker)


----------



## Bauingstudent (19. Juni 2012)

Moin, gibt es hier neben den ganzen DH'lern und Rennradfetischisten auch Leute die einfach mal mittelschwere bis schwere Touren im Harz fahren?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juni 2012)

genau 20 posts vor dir wird deine frage noch auf dieser seite beantwortet


----------



## Bauingstudent (19. Juni 2012)

Öhm, klingt gut  
PM an mich, wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt! ^^


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Juni 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> rennrad hab ich leider keins..
> nen cross aber.
> 
> fahre damit nen 28er schnitt, aber das wird dir wohl zu lahm sein?



28 Schnitt ist mir bissel zu langsam mit dem RR. Trainiere auch für meinen ersten Wettkampf von daher. aber auf dem Fully kann man das gerne mal machen. Allerdings sieht es diese Woche schlecht aus.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juni 2012)

Wird bestimmt erst im august wieder was bei uns. wenn dann post ich hier im forum


----------



## faradfara (24. Juni 2012)

> *von Avidadrenalin:*
> Mal eine Frage, wer fährt denn hier gerne Rennrad?
> Ich fahr meistens immer allein und würde auch gerne mal mit mehreren Leuten fahren.


Uni-Gruppe, jeden Freitag um 15:00 vor der Sporthalle 3.

oder:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/rr-gruppe-magdeburg.92681/page-23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Magdeburger, 

wohne jetzt seit einem Jahr in MD und will mir zusätzlich zu meinem 26er MTB noch ein 28er Singlespeed kaufen für die Straßen.
Kennt jemand in MD einen Laden, der auch neu/gebrauchte SP´s auf Lager hat ? War bis jetzt bei Rad-Mitte, die hatten aber nicht wirklich was.

Danke schonmal ;-)

Gruß Matze


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Juli 2012)

rad-der-stadt


----------



## sTOrM41 (4. Juli 2012)

ich bin grad ganz schön stolz auf mich 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/68899742


----------



## luk! (4. Juli 2012)

@wellness_28
ansonsten hingen im Little-John-Bikes ein paar Specialized Langster für 399

Alternative: Selbst aufbauen? On-One gibt gerade 50% auf Rahmen


----------



## ChrisC (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, bin auch aus MD und will demnächst anfangen kleinere Touren zu fahren. Welche Gegenden bzw. Wege könnt Ihr da empfehlen wenn man möglichst ruhige Schotter, Wald und Wiesenautobahnen entlang radeln möchte? Straßen etc. (jenseits der Elbe) sind meiner Meinung nicht für eine entspannde Feierabend-Tour geeignet. Starte von Nord aus, und würde so mit 15-25 KM anfangen wollen um überhaupt erstmal wieder etwas Kondition auf zu bauen. 

MFG


----------



## sTOrM41 (7. August 2012)

von cracau nach randau raus kann man doch schön radeln 

ich hatte gestern jedenfalls meinen spaß


----------



## MatzeMD (9. August 2012)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit avid elixir r Bremsen aus? Wenn ich die hintere ziehe kommt so ein schmazendes Geräusch am Bremshebel.


----------



## fm7775 (13. August 2012)

ChrisC schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch aus MD und will demnächst anfangen kleinere Touren zu fahren. Welche Gegenden bzw. Wege könnt Ihr da empfehlen wenn man möglichst ruhige Schotter, Wald und Wiesenautobahnen entlang radeln möchte? Straßen etc. (jenseits der Elbe) sind meiner Meinung nicht für eine entspannde Feierabend-Tour geeignet. Starte von Nord aus, und würde so mit 15-25 KM anfangen wollen um überhaupt erstmal wieder etwas Kondition auf zu bauen.
> 
> MFG


 
Zum Teufelsberg und zurück müssten 26km sein.

http://www.komoot.de/r/#&routing=ty...016;endPointName:Wegpunkt;skill:mtb;sport:mtb


----------



## Dano (17. August 2012)

Fahre morgen gegen 1100 nach Schulenberg, falls jemand mitkommen will, hab noch einen Platz im Auto, kurze PM und Badehose nicht vergessen

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (18. August 2012)

werd auch fahren allerdings n bischen später
sehn uns dann da------>propain rage


----------



## itchyp (18. August 2012)

ich hab gestern mal ne kleine Tour nach Sohlen gemacht aber fahren ist dort kaum möglich, weil alles zugewachsen ist. Im Wald gehts aber einigermaßen.


----------



## faradfara (27. August 2012)

Wenn jemand in nächsten Tagen fahren sollte, ob Tour oder Park, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

Freitag wäre ich dabei, habe 14:00 Feierabend


----------



## sTOrM41 (27. August 2012)

ich vllt auch


----------



## faradfara (27. August 2012)

Mir gehts um Harztouren. 14.00 Uhr los lohnt da meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr ... sorry!

Es geht mir darum zusammen in MD loszufahren und innen Harz zu eiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

na dann ist das hier falsch, dachte es geht um Touren rund um Magdeburg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9825900#post9825900

Der ist wohl besser für Dich


----------



## itchyp (28. August 2012)

wo willst du denn fahren im Harz?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. August 2012)

Schierke und umgebung

Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Renne, Eckerloch... je nach lust und laune


----------



## sTOrM41 (29. August 2012)

jemand eine idee wie man von magdeburg cracau aus gut rennrad fahren kann?


----------



## MatzeMD (29. August 2012)

Fährste schön über Prester, Richtung gommern plötzky und so weiter. Sehe da oft rennradler auf der Landstraße.


----------



## sTOrM41 (29. August 2012)

in die richtung (schönebeck) fahre ich auch aktuell schon cross,
der rückweg auf der anderen seite der elbe ist nur nicht so sehr der hit..

und die gleiche strecke zurück fahren will ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## MatzeMD (29. August 2012)

Dann Fahr doch über Burg zurück. Möglichkeiten, gibt's da genug. Würde ja anbieten, mit dir zusammen mal ne Tour zu machen, da ich ja cracauer bin. Nur mit nem 22 kg big hit schaffe ich nicht mehr als ne 50 km Tour.


----------



## sTOrM41 (30. August 2012)

musste grade erstmal googlen was denn ein big hit ist und warum es 22 kilo wiegen soll 

downhill in md , kann man hier irgendwo downhill fahren ? ich finde aktuell nicht mal so wirklich eine verwendung für mein mtb.

wir können aber gerne mal eine tour fahren , mehr als 50km fahre ich auch nicht so sehr oft.
(ändert sich aber vllt in 10 tagen wenn ich mein rennrad bekomme *g*)


----------



## MatzeMD (30. August 2012)

Wollte eigentlich mal in Harz und so mit dem Biggi aber leider macht mir die Arbeit jedes mal nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Will mir ja irgendwann noch ein anderes Bike zulegen bzw das Big Hit Tourentauglicher machen. Wenn Geldbeutel und Regierung es erlauben. ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (30. August 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> jemand eine idee wie man von magdeburg cracau aus gut rennrad fahren kann?


 
kommste am Sonntag nach Oschersleben, da gibt es ne Veranstaltung vom RSV Osterweddingen

26km 50km 78km 111km und 154 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. September 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin der Peter88, bin Mitte 20 , im realen leben heiÃe ich Peter 
 Und bin aus beruflichen grÃ¼nden von NRW nach Magdeburg gezogen. 
Gerne wÃ¼rde ich mich ortskundigen fahrern oder gruppen anschlieÃen. Kenne mich nÃ¤mlich null hier aus â¦
Ich fahre Rennrad und Mountainbike, wobei mein Mountainbike zur Zeit leider defekt ist!  Hoffe aber dass sich dieses Problem in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen klÃ¤rt. Bin eigentlich fÃ¼r alles zu haben solange bergauf nicht geschoben wird .  Fahrtechnisch und konditionell  bin ich gut geschult. 
Ihr erkennt mich am schwarzen Poisen 29er und am schon etwas Ã¤lteren Corratec Rennrad. Die beide werden wenn alles klappt gegen DrÃ¶ssiger Bikes  2013 ersetzt

Am Wochenende bin ich noch in Bad Salzdetfurt zum BL Finale. Danach aber wie gesagt fÃ¼r jede tour zu haben. WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eure nachrichten freuen 

GruÃ
Peter


----------



## sTOrM41 (18. September 2012)

so langsam werde ich warm mit meinem rennrad , 34er schnitt mit straßenschuhen 

 allerdings auch nur 40km..^^


----------



## fm7775 (18. September 2012)

respekt. Aber wie war das Gelände. Gegenwind? mit Gefälle oder Rundkurs. Dürfte ja dann nur ausserhalb gewesen sein, da in der Stadt jede Ampel diesen Schnitt kaputt macht.


----------



## sTOrM41 (18. September 2012)

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/93102624

hatte sogar eine ganze menge gegenwind,
ich will lieber mal 40 km rückenwind 

in der stadt fahr ich nur cross , rennrad macht da keinen spaß.


----------



## fm7775 (18. September 2012)

dann such dir ne Strecke von West noch Ost aus. Z.b. hatte ich letzte Woche fast 60km Rückenwind.

mit dem Zug nach Helmstedt und dann die B1 nach Magdeburg, wenn kein Stau ist, dann ist da Totenstille, kaum Autos


----------



## sTOrM41 (18. September 2012)

klingt gut , vllt mach ich das mal 

60km rückenwind , sehr geil^^
wie lange biste da gefahren? 90min?


----------



## fm7775 (18. September 2012)

es war jetzt nicht diese Strecke, von Magdeburg nach Morsleben bin ich mal gefahren, Gegenwind. Aber ich hatte von Oschersleben nach Möckern über Magdeburg mal so ein Glück, die Innenstadt hat aber alles wieder kaputt gemacht. 57 km in 1:45, also noch 33er Schnitt

60km in 90 min wäre ein 40er


----------



## sTOrM41 (18. September 2012)

bei rund um den dom sind die nen 40er schnitt ohne rückenwind gefahren , also geht das auch mit rückenwind


----------



## fm7775 (18. September 2012)

Profis? Ich kann das noch nicht, habe erst 1000km mit meinem Rennrad runter. Hab es ja auch erst am 19.08.2012 geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (18. September 2012)

ja das war nen profi rennen

http://www.volksstimme.de/sport/noch_mehr_sport/919037_Rund-um-den-Dom-mit-Starbesetzung.html

über was die da teilweise für belag geheizt sind, echt übel, gab auch den ein oder anderen sturz..^^


----------



## sTOrM41 (19. September 2012)

hui wurde heute von nem amateur team zum training eingeladen 

sonntag solls so weit sein.

will da natürlich eine möglichst gute figur mache^^

jemand tipps wie das wohl gelingt?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. September 2012)

strapse tragen


----------



## El Duderino (19. September 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> strapse tragen


----------



## sTOrM41 (19. September 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> strapse tragen



kann ich mir deine ausleihen?


----------



## r0ckZ (20. September 2012)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> kann ich mir deine ausleihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (23. September 2012)

Und? Wie wars?


----------



## El Duderino (23. September 2012)

Ach.....wir leben auch noch.....


----------



## Outliner (23. September 2012)

â¬â¬â¬!


----------



## sTOrM41 (23. September 2012)

bin grad vom training aus Ebendorf zurück.

 die jungs von Storck Cycling sind dort leider nicht aufgetaucht (waren wohl bei nem rennen) , bin dafür aber mit den leuten von Maxim und ein paar anderen eine richtig nette runde gefahren
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/94401152


----------



## sTOrM41 (23. September 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/12c9pcw5umvhqo4/top10.jpg BÄM top 10 mit straßenschuhen


----------



## El Duderino (23. September 2012)

Outliner schrieb:


> !



*Hust*

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564403_363523410350790_837606938_n.jpg


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. September 2012)

Moin,
Ich Suche für meine stadtschlampe noch dringend eine vierkantkurbel mit kettenblatt!ca 44 Zähne...

Wenn jemand günstig noch einen 28er singlespeed/fixie lrs hat kann man da auchnoch drüber reden


----------



## Akira (27. September 2012)

Ob wir wohl nächste Woche beim CM wieder Besuch bekommen?


----------



## MatzeMD (28. September 2012)

Die werden bestimmt mal neugierig vorbei schauen. Der nette Beamte der uns bald vom Rad gezogen hat bestimmt Sehnsucht. Also artig das Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## sTOrM41 (2. Oktober 2012)

hab mir mal den spaß erlaubt und bei facebook eine rennrad gruppe erstellt
https://www.facebook.com/groups/391296720943104/

vllt gibts hier ja jemanden den das vllt interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maroon (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo gibts hier auch Freerider / Enduro Fahrer ??? Sortiere mich grade um und würde gern das Freeriden erlernen in Parks . Vielleicht gibts ja hier Leute die dort öfter mal hinfahren und mitnem alten Opa(33) der nix kann kein Problem haben .


----------



## fm7775 (17. Oktober 2012)

Opa 33 na hallo, bin 37 und es gibt hier noch ältere, komm mal in die Gruppe Trails im Harz, Link habe ich gerade nicht auf STRG+V(gerade blockiert)

Die richtige Saison ist ja nun zu Ende, aber melde dich mal bei Hasifisch, der fährt bestimmt noch ein paar coole Runde, aber nicht im Park


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. November 2012)

Hat jemand in Magdeburg oder Umgebung zufällig einen Vivid Air (optimalerweise 216er EBL) da, den ich probehalber mal ins Enduro halten kann? Ich muss nur sehen, ob er passt...


----------



## assistulle (6. November 2012)

kann man doch auch so messen oder lieg ich da falsch


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. November 2012)

Ist eine sehr knappe Sache.
Die Maße habe ich da, ich würde ihn trotzdem gerne nochmal reinhalten.


----------



## El Duderino (7. November 2012)

assistulle schrieb:


> kann man doch auch so messen oder lieg ich da falsch



Bei den älteren Enduros wirds mit Piggy sehr eng, der Fox DHX Air damals war ne OEM Version mit ohne Ventil für die Druckstufengeschichte.
Der Aftermarket DHX hatte das Luftventil aussen dran.

Man kam eingebaut eh nicht mehr an das Vetil zum Luft pumpen, ob es auch baulich nicht gepasst hätte, weis ich nicht.


----------



## XtremeHunter (7. November 2012)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Bei den älteren Enduros wirds mit Piggy sehr eng, der Fox DHX Air damals war ne OEM Version mit ohne Ventil für die Druckstufengeschichte.
> Der Aftermarket DHX hatte das Luftventil aussen dran.
> 
> Man kam eingebaut eh nicht mehr an das Vetil zum Luft pumpen, ob es auch baulich nicht gepasst hätte, weis ich nicht.



Ich habe ein '11er Enduro Evo.
Monarch+ und CCDBA passen defintiv. Ich habe nur keine Lust dann eine Delle vom Dämpfer im Rahmen zu haben...


----------



## Burba (14. November 2012)

Hallo Magdeburger!

Hat sich schon mal jemand die Forumseite "*Wo bin ich? - Ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen- Anhalt"* angesehen? Macht Spaß, da mitzuraten. Bis jetzt finden aber 99 % der Rateaktivitäten südlich der B 6 statt. Wir sind da völlig unterrepräsentiert!

Ich suche Verstärkung, Regeln sind:
1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus Sachsen-Anhalt  sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde, darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. November 2012)

Am Damaschke haben sie mal wieder gestreut... 





Habs leider zu spät gemerkt, dank Tubeless hat der Reifen wenigstens noch halbwegs gehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

oha 

größer gings nicht, was haben die da gestreut?


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. November 2012)

Ich habs schon geändert... ;-)
Hab insgesamt 4 Stück im Mantel...


----------



## Burba (23. November 2012)

wen hats denn da gehascht, das sind doch Reißzwecken? Die muss man doch auch ordentlich hinlegen, sonst rollt man sie einfach platt, ohne dass sie Schaden anrichten.
Da wollte ein armer, hilfloser Fußgänger sich wohl mal gegen die bösen Kampfradler wehren :kotz:


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. November 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> wen hats denn da gehascht, das sind doch Reißzwecken? Die muss man doch auch ordentlich hinlegen, sonst rollt man sie einfach platt, ohne dass sie Schaden anrichten.
> Da wollte ein armer, hilfloser Fußgänger sich wohl mal gegen die bösen Kampfradler wehren :kotz:



So siehts aus. Hat's wohl mal wieder bei jemandem bissl ausgehakt. 
War unter der ersten Brücke am Damaschke. Sah aber aus, wie einfach hingekippt und gehofft, dass es möglichst viele trifft.


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> War unter der ersten Brücke am Damaschke.




Tolle Wegbeschreibung. da gibt es 3 Brücken. 2 Eisenbahn und eine Autobrücke.

Stadteinwärts rechts oder Stadtauswärts recht. 

Fahre meistes links vom Bahnhof zur Diesdorfer ( ja ich weiß, falsche Richtung, aber ich schiebe Räder nur,  wenn etwas kaputt ist und rüber auf die andere Straßenseite fahre ich  nicht, nur um 100m zu fahren und dann wieder rüber?) und dann weiter auf der Großen D. 


P.S. Heute bin ich mal mit Auto, muss mal getankt werden.


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Tolle Wegbeschreibung. da gibt es 3 Brücken. 2 Eisenbahn und eine Autobrücke.
> 
> Stadteinwärts rechts oder Stadtauswärts recht.
> 
> ...



Stadteinwärts rechts, die erste Autobrücke von der Umgehung. 
Ist aber mittlerweile eh alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Da sich jz der Schnee wieder ein wenig zurück gezogen hat, habt ihr vielleicht Bock auf eine kleine Ausfahrt?


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2012)

Hätt ich eher lesen müssen , war allein unterwegs. War gut ohne Glatteis (hat mich am WE weggewedelt), aber Nebel und Regen, konnt kaum sehen, wo ich lang bin .
Na vielleicht ander mal. Wo wolltest Du hin?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein wenig die Elbe hinunter oder so. War selbst noch nicht viel mit dem Mtb Touren mäßig unterwegs, nur immer mit dem Rennrad. Vielleicht salbte Richtung Schönebeck/Beyendorf raus und da über die Feldwege.


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2012)

OK, machen wir mal


----------



## fm7775 (19. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei, aber freitag soll es ja wieder schnein


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin heute früh schon einmal Elberadweg runter nach Salbe und von da aus rüber nach Beyendorf. Dort dann über die Feldwege und ein kleines Waldstück zurück und Flughafen wieder rein. Waren so 22km.

Nur beim Mückenwirt müsst ihr aufpassen. Da liegt noch komplett die Eisschicht.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Dezember 2012)

könnte erst Freitag, oder WE


----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2012)

mhm, wär nicht schlecht, kann aber grad nix planen


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Dezember 2012)

Freitag früh wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## sTOrM41 (20. Dezember 2012)

letzte woche schön nach randau durch den schnee gekämpft







heute nach schönebeck sah es da leider nicht mehr so toll aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin, auf was für Bike's seid ihr denn so unterwegs? Hab ab Samstag frei bis zum 07.01.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Dezember 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Rennrad oder Enduro.


----------



## esbekaner (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nur Mounti ;-) Rennrad is nix für mich. Fahr derzeit 26'er Stumpi aus 08. Mein Froggy is zerlegt. Will's mal generalüberholen. Und neue Parts verbauen.


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2012)

Na ich denke MTB ist zur Zeit besser geeignet. Schwierig ist ja immer das "Leute unter einen Hut bringen". Daher schlage ich einfach mal vor: Sonntag treffen wir uns am Busbahnhof (vielleicht 11 Uhr) und entscheiden dann (nach Wetterlage und persönlichen Befindlichkeiten) wohin und wie weit. 

Wär das was?
Gruß Burba


----------



## esbekaner (20. Dezember 2012)

Das klingt gut.  Busbahnhof in MD vermute ich mal? Hinter dem Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2012)

Richtig


----------



## fm7775 (20. Dezember 2012)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Das klingt gut.  Busbahnhof in MD vermute ich mal? Hinter dem Hauptbahnhof?




11 uhr. ist ok, auch für Langschläfer geeignet


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Dezember 2012)

Weis nicht ob ich das schaffe, da ich erst aus Leipzig wieder komme, aber ich gebe mein Bestes.


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2012)

9.40 mit IC ab Leipzig, biste 10.56 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Dezember 2012)

Bin mit Auto ;-)


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Dezember 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> 11 uhr. ist ok, auch für Langschläfer geeignet



Du weist nicht, wie Studenten 'lange schlafen' definieren, oder?

Vorm Bahnhof (also gegenüber City Carree/Cinemax)
Oder hinterm Bahnhof (Maybachstrasse)?

Also eher eine MTB Runde? Mein RR ist nämlich kein echtes RR^^


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Dezember 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du weist nicht, wie Studenten 'lange schlafen' definieren,
> ^^



 ja Da muss ich ihm Recht geben. Andere Zeitzone


----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du weist nicht, wie Studenten 'lange schlafen' definieren, oder?
> 
> Vorm Bahnhof (also gegenüber City Carree/Cinemax)
> Oder hinterm Bahnhof (Maybachstrasse)?
> ...




also ich habe um 11:00 schon 30km in den Beinen.

Hinten am Busbahnhof, links da wo die Taxen drehen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Dezember 2012)

Taxen stehen meines Wissens nach auf beiden Seiten... 
also Tangentenseite oder City Carre-Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Dezember 2012)

es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass es hinten ist, aber ich habe es noch etwas präziser gemacht. Busbahnhof und dann linker Taxistand gleich am Ausgang


----------



## sTOrM41 (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich Sonntag keinen Schädel vom Weihnachtsmarkt habe bin ich auch dabei^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. Dezember 2012)

So schön Neuschnee ....bleibt es trotzdem morgen dabei?


----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2012)

Der wird wohl morgen weg sein, dafür regnet es den ganzen Tag


----------



## esbekaner (22. Dezember 2012)

Bleibt dabei. Sind ja nich aus Zucker ;-)


----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Dezember 2012)

Entscheide ich morgen spontan, jenach dem wie es mir geht. Hab mir beim fahren gestern anscheinend was mitgenommen.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Regen ist ja eher das Problem bei der Kälte. Momentan ist es ziemlich glatt.


----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2012)

Morgen solls wärmer werden. Und es ist ja auch kein Wettkampf geplant, sondern ne ruhige Ausfahrt, bei der wir jederzeit entscheiden können, wo und wie wir fahren 
Und wen es glatt wird, können wir auch abbrechen, umkehren, wo anders langfahren...


----------



## fm7775 (22. Dezember 2012)

also ich kann morgen doch nicht.  Habe morgen ein langen Trainingslauf über 2:30 h und Besuch ist auch noch da. Schleiche mich um 8:00 aus dem Haus und bin zu 10:30 wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2012)

nu, es is wie es is, wer da is, fährt mit, wer nich da is, bleibt heeme


----------



## esbekaner (23. Dezember 2012)

Bin nich dabei. War eben ne Runde mit Hund und bin schon durch. Zuviel Regen.


----------



## esbekaner (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach scheiss drauf. Bin unterwegs


----------



## Burba (23. Dezember 2012)

Gruß an die zuhausegebliebenen Warmduscher!
Bin zurück von einer knapp zweistündigen Extremwettertour mit dem esbekaner und zwei seiner Kumpels. 
Ich war ja noch halbwegs regentauglich verpackt und fand es grenzwertig, aber die drei mit normalen Klamotten und nur Wasser von oben, unten und je nach Wind von vorn oder der Seite...Helm ab, Jungs, Ihr seid Helden! Besonderen Dank an Basti, der sich wirklich durchgequält hat.

Das war ein gelungener Auftakt und wird sicher (bei hoffentlich besseren Bedingungen) fortgesetzt.

Burba


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. Dezember 2012)

Respekt...ich bin heut früh noch nicht einmal aus dem Bett gekommen, als ich das Wetter gesehen habe.


----------



## esbekaner (23. Dezember 2012)

sooo, meinereiner is auch wieder daheime . bin wieder aufgetaut nach ner Stunde duschen   hat Spass gemacht und ich freu mich auf die nächsten Touren bei etwas besseren Bedingungen ;-)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Dezember 2012)

Schade, hatte heute leider keine Zeit, war im Harz wandern. Da war das Wetter auch interessant...
Wenn ihr mal wieder eine solche Runde startet, klinke ich mich sicher mit ein.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Avidadrenalin (26. Dezember 2012)

Morgen wer Lust zum radln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (26. Dezember 2012)

Lust schon, aber keene Zeit


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Dezember 2012)

Das war ja mal perfektes Wetter heute.

Mal was anderes.
Ich habe vor im Sommer 2013 einen Bikeurlaub zu machen.
Da ich allerdings bisher immer allein unterwegs war, habe ich im Forum mal eine Anfrage gestartet, ob denn wer ähnliches vor hat und mich mit einplanen könnte.

Dazu mal den passenden Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611773

Wenn ihr also auch Interesse habt, da die Nachfrage schon da war, dann schaut einfach mal rein und schreibt mit.


----------



## sTOrM41 (27. Dezember 2012)

boa nach 3 tagen weihnachtsgefresse muss ich morgen unbedingt mal wieder aufs rad,
jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja wie lang und wann?


----------



## sTOrM41 (27. Dezember 2012)

wenns wetter halbwegs mitspielt werde ich auf alle fälle von cracau (wasserfall) richtung schönebeck und zurück fahren,
das sind etwa 35km.

wenn ich dann noch lustig bin gehts dann vllt noch richtung herrenkrug, lostau.

würde morgen wohl mal wieder mein olles cross auspacken.

uhrzeit.. weiß noch nicht genau.

irgendwann zwischen 10 und 12uhr (würde dir dann rechtzeitig vorher eine pn oder sms schicken)


----------



## Avidadrenalin (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Es trifft sich morgen eine kleine Gruppe am zeitfahrshop,
Mörikestr. 2
39114 Magdeburg.

Von dort aus geht es wohl Richtung Barleben, über die Felder.

Wenn wer Lust hat, ich werde mit da sein.
Um 9.30 Uhr ist Treff.
Nacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTOrM41 (30. Dezember 2012)

verdammt.. jetzt erst gelesen.


----------



## MatzeMD (30. Dezember 2012)

Oh, den Shop kenn ich ja noch gar nicht, muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## esbekaner (1. Januar 2013)

moin moin & ein gesundes sturzfreies neues Jahr in den Saal geschmissen. da ich noch bis 06.01. arbeitslos bin(juhu) und alleine biken doch eher nich so toll is (ausser für den Wauz) würd mich interressieren, ob was geplant is in den nächsten Tagen. Also MTB  und sowas. Gegend Schönebeck oder MD oder rundherum. auch gern querfeldein...


----------



## Burba (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wär ja wieder dabei, aber...neuer Job, Ortswechsel 
mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder in und um MD touren kann.

Gruß Burba


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Januar 2013)

Ein gutes hat das doofe Wetter ja. Man trifft jetzt sogar in der Stadt MTBler. Grüße an die Drei von der Johanniskirche.
Und veröffentlicht das Bild von dem geklauten Radel ruhig auch hier. Mit viel Glück taucht es ja doch wieder auf.


----------



## esbekaner (5. Januar 2013)

ach so rund um die Ortschaften über die Feldwege geht auch gut  20 km rund um Schönebeck reichen ja auch bei dem Wetter


----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

naja, wollte eigentich ne 60km machen, aber nach 45km ist ein Dorn in den Mantel gekommen. Kein Schlauch und keine Pumpe bei. Alles versifft. Per Notfallshuttle gings nach Hause. Mantel ist eh runter, neuer ist unterwegs


----------



## sTOrM41 (5. Januar 2013)

notfallshuttle?!

haste da mal paar infos zu?

für den fall der fälle..

stand auch schon ab und an mal ohne flickzeug mit nem platten in der pampa,
hatte bis jetzt aber immer das glück das mich jemand abholen konnte^^


----------



## fm7775 (5. Januar 2013)

geheim.  Nein. Kenne jemand, der in der Nähe meines geplante Rückweges wohnt. Also noch 2km dahin geschoben und dann weitere 18km mit dem Auto nach Hause.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Januar 2013)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> notfallshuttle?!
> 
> haste da mal paar infos zu?
> 
> ...



DA haste dein Notfallshutle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (5. Januar 2013)

hatten heut auch so ein dämliches Problem mitten in der Wüste.... Hauptlager am Stereo om Mitfahrer locker, schliff am kleinen Kettenblatt. Super Sache... 1 km zurückschieben und am Bootshaus beim Ruderclub in SBK war jemand mit Werkzeug vor Ort. Repariert und weiter gings... Nette Menschen gibts doch überall


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. Januar 2013)

hat jemand noch nen paar hübsche bremshebel für mein fixie rumliegen?


----------



## Burba (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab noch die Hebel rumliegen, die original an meinem Schindelhauer dran waren, müssten von Tektro sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Januar 2013)

Hab meine Überreste selber grade an mein Unit gesetzt...


----------



## assistulle (14. Januar 2013)

wozu bremshebel bei nem fixie?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Januar 2013)

Warum?
Damit ich bremsen kann. Hab keine Lust unter nem Auto Zu landen


----------



## XtremeHunter (14. Januar 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Warum?
> Damit ich bremsen kann. Hab keine Lust unter nem Auto Zu landen



Hast doch deine Beine zum Bremsen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. Januar 2013)

Fürs erste und zum üben kommen 2 bremsen dran, SCHANDE ÜBER MEIN HAUPT


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Fürs erste und zum üben kommen 2 bremsen dran, SCHANDE ÜBER MEIN HAUPT


Ganz früher hatte man dafür immer einen Handschuh genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Januar 2013)

hätte Bock am WE ein bisl durch die Sohlener Berge zu fahren, bin am Freitag von Schönebeck über Froser Berg nach Beyendorf geradelt. Im Februar ist vom RSV Osterweddingen die CTF


----------



## Peter88 (24. Januar 2013)

Schade am Tag vor der CTF in Osterweddingen bin ich beim 12h Rennen in Fulda am start... und dann sicher viel zu müde 

Ist wer schon die CTF in Bitterfeld gefahren? Ist die Strecke anständig traillastig so das sich die 70km anfahrt lohnt?
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei....-bitterfelder-goitzsche-heide-ctf;39475.html

Gruß
Peter


----------



## B..G.M.... (24. Januar 2013)

...die CTF kann man wirklich als empfehlenswert einstufen, besonders wenn es zuvor geregnet hat freut man sich während der Runden auch auf die festeren Untergründe. So war es jedenfalls im letzten Jahr.
MfG Thomas


----------



## Peter88 (25. Januar 2013)

@BGM hmm mal schauen... hört sich ja nicht so spannend an.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Januar 2013)

ne Streckenbeschreibung oder gpx-daten wären nicht schlecht, bei bikemap finde ich nur die Rennrad Runde


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ne Streckenbeschreibung oder gpx-daten wären nicht schlecht, bei bikemap finde ich nur die Rennrad Runde


Schau doch mal in GPSies rein, da findest du was zu CTF und Bitterfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (28. Januar 2013)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> ...die CTF kann man wirklich als empfehlenswert einstufen, besonders wenn es zuvor geregnet hat freut man sich während der Runden auch auf die festeren Untergründe. So war es jedenfalls im letzten Jahr.
> MfG Thomas





Peter88 schrieb:


> @BGM hmm mal schauen... hört sich ja nicht so spannend an.





fm7775 schrieb:


> ne Streckenbeschreibung oder gpx-daten wären nicht schlecht, bei bikemap finde ich nur die Rennrad Runde



Gugst Du Hier. Ist zwar schon etwas älter. Aber GT Dannis und meine Einschätzung dürfte noch immer stimmen. Das ist noch immer nicht die große Veranstaltung, aber noch immer mit viel Anggaschemang D) organisiert. Das Schwierigste sind hier die Wetterbedingungen. Vor Jahren waren mal die Bedingungen so schlecht das uns der Veranstalter nicht auf den Kurs gelassen hat. Wir sind dann nur ein paar Radwege an der Goitsche abgefahren. Aber wir sind gefahren. Was ich damit sagen will. Die CTF findet bei jedem Wetter statt. Zur Not wird Improvisiert

So und nun verratet ihr mir mal was zur CTF in Osterweddingen. Termin, Strecke, Veranstalter und ... Die kenne ich nämlich noch nicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Peter88 (28. Januar 2013)

Schaust du Rad-net.de
unter Veranstaltungen
Breitensport
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/?menuid=287

Netten Tag noch..
Gruß
Peter


----------



## fm7775 (28. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So und nun verratet ihr mir mal was zur CTF in Osterweddingen. Termin, Strecke, Veranstalter und ... Die kenne ich nämlich noch nicht.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



http://www.rsv-osterweddingen.de/RTF_CTF.HTM

und die Strecken gibts bei bikemap.net 

bin zwar noch nicht mitgefahren, aber ich kenne die Gegend. Flachland mit Knubbel. Wenn das Wetter so wie heute ist, perfekt.


----------



## B..G.M.... (29. Januar 2013)

Meine Mitfahrer sind im letzten Jahr nach der ersten MTB-Runde geschlossen auf der RR-Runde weiter gefahren, so stand ich als Ortsunkundiger solo da, was aber nicht schlimm war, weil die Ausschilderung vom Veranstalter gut sichtbar angebracht wurde.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. Februar 2013)

ein mtb rennen durch die sohlener berge???!!!


----------



## fm7775 (4. Februar 2013)

nein kein rennen, eine CTF, also 4-5 Runden


----------



## B..G.M.... (5. Februar 2013)

Im vergangenen Jahr war zeitgleich ein kleines Training mit Renncharakter vom MTC vorgesehen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe und das wohl auf der Runde in den Sohlener Bergen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Februar 2013)

Sind mal wieder einige Reisszwecken gestreut, also Augen auf! 

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=A...A;FQ95GwMd7lixAA&t=h&mra=me&mrsp=1&sz=19&z=18


----------



## fm7775 (6. Februar 2013)

Noch ein Grund auf der Strasse zu fahren.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2013)

http://www.magdeburgertc.de/verein/termine/events/mtb-rennen-sohlener-berge-26.html
Der MTC trägt es dieses Jahr wieder aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (14. Februar 2013)

10 Runden a 2km, wie langweilig. zeitgleich ist die CTF vom RSV Osterweddingen.


----------



## Peter88 (18. Februar 2013)

Rennen sind selten langweilig finde ich 
Am Wocheende fahre ich ein 12h Rennen auf einen 1,5km Rundkurs. Ich denke nach einigen Stunden fährt man in Trance..mal schauen. Werde zumindest mein bestes geben uns Magdeburger MTBler angemessen zu vertreten  

Bis denn..Gruß
Peter


----------



## killercouch (20. Februar 2013)

Ich seh hier (Breiter Weg Nordabschnitt) in den letzten Tagen öfter mal nen oranges Unit vorbeidüsen. Einer ausm Forum???


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Februar 2013)

Sollte der "nichtraucher91" sein ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2013)

burba ist es nicht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503676&page=123


----------



## killercouch (20. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> burba ist es nicht
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503676&page=123



Jo,in Nürnberg, außerdem: den Lenker hätt ich auch wiedererkannt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Februar 2013)

Womöglich ich, wobei noch ein weiterer Student ein 12'er Unit fährt, der dieselbe Strecke zur Uni fährt
mit neon-grüner Jacke? Dann war das definitiv ich^^

Wo sitzt du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## killercouch (20. Februar 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Womöglich ich, wobei noch ein weiterer Student ein 12'er Unit fährt, der dieselbe Strecke zur Uni fährt
> mit neon-grüner Jacke? Dann war das definitiv ich^^
> 
> Wo sitzt du wenn ich fragen darf?



Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich mir auch in Gegenwart meiner Liebsten auch schnuckeligsten Frauen aufm Fahrrad hinterhergucken darf, ist der, dass ich ihr glaubhaft versichern konnte, dass mich nur und ausschließlich das jeweilige Rad interessiert...  Daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob auf der Einheit eine neon-grüne Jacke saß...

Und Du darfst natürlich fragen: wenn ich Dich da gesehen haben sollte, dann saß ich nicht sondern stand und hab das getan, was Du Deinem Nick zufolge eher verteufelt hättest...  Und zwar vorm Kabarett direkt gegenüber vom Woolworth...


----------



## assistulle (21. Februar 2013)

jungs das is hier nich parship.de, edarling.de oder ähnliches XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (21. Februar 2013)

och. ich finds niedlich


----------



## MatzeMD (21. Februar 2013)

Morgen, wer ist den hier in magdeburg schnell, kompetent und günstig in Sachen Laufrad einspeichen?


----------



## killercouch (21. Februar 2013)

assistulle schrieb:


> jungs das is hier nich parship.de, edarling.de oder ähnliches XD



Nicht? Mist...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Morgen, wer ist den hier in magdeburg schnell, kompetent und günstig in Sachen Laufrad einspeichen?



Günstig ist so eine Sache, aber Rad der Stadt ist für so etwas ein guter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Von Hand einspeichen dauert eine Weile, das muss auch bezahlt werden. Wer es sich zutraut, kann nach anleitungen im Web schon die Speichen einfädeln, so das nur noch zentriert werden muss. Aber richtige Speichenlänge und richtige Kreuzung etc sind auch nicht ohne...


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Womöglich ich, wobei noch ein weiterer Student ein 12'er Unit fährt, der dieselbe Strecke zur Uni fährt
> mit neon-grüner Jacke? Dann war das definitiv ich^^
> 
> Wo sitzt du wenn ich fragen darf?



Krass, ich wollte gestern das gleiche fragen. Du warst aber gestern nicht zufällig an der Mensa? Da war ein Unit, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine Carbon-Starrgabel drin hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2013)

itchyp schrieb:


> Krass, ich wollte gestern das gleiche fragen. Du warst aber gestern nicht zufällig an der Mensa? Da war ein Unit, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine Carbon-Starrgabel drin hatte.



Das war ich,ja^^


----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2013)

schönes Bike auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MatzeMD (21. Februar 2013)

Mein neues deemax Hinterrad muss, an den Hinterbau meines big hit angepasst werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Mein neues deemax Hinterrad muss, an den Hinterbau meines big hit angepasst werden.



Hast du mal gemessen, um wie viel es versetzt werden muss? Mit viel Glück geht es ohne Umspeichen!


----------



## MatzeMD (21. Februar 2013)

Es muss 5mm zur Scheibe hin. Könnte vielleicht auch so gehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Es muss 5mm zur Scheibe hin. Könnte vielleicht auch so gehen.



Wenn sich der Einspeicher nicht völlig bei den Speichen vertan hat, sollte das ganz easy gehen!


----------



## MatzeMD (21. Februar 2013)

Na ich hoffe doch, das da bei fast 800 Euro alles glatt geht ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2013)

Man habt ihr Ahnung, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Der Meeester (12. März 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Morgen, wer ist den hier in magdeburg schnell, kompetent und günstig in Sachen Laufrad einspeichen?



Beste Ergebnisse beim Rad der Stadt, aber auch Täves Radmanufakur ist i.O.. Bei Stefan (Radmitte) arbeitet ein älterer, etwas hagerer Mechaniker, der es auch kann.


----------



## r.lochi (13. März 2013)

heute war es glatt auf magdeburger´s wegen! ich hab gleich erstmal bodenkontakt gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. März 2013)

ich hoffe nichts ausser dem Stolz verletzt?


----------



## r.lochi (13. März 2013)

nur den stolz.... bin 2 läufern fast in die beine gerutscht  wie peinlich


----------



## esbekaner (14. März 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/134889-cube-gestohlen-am-12-03-in-magdeburg-cube-stereo


Bitte um Mithilfe , einem Bekannten wurde das Gerät in MD Nähe Humboldtstrasse ausm abgeschlossenen privaten Keller geholt. Scheinbar sehr zielgerichtet. Nix anderes wurde gestohlen, obwohl der eigentliche Fahrradkeller sogar offen stand!


----------



## MatzeMD (14. März 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/134889-cube-gestohlen-am-12-03-in-magdeburg-cube-stereo
> 
> 
> Bitte um Mithilfe , einem Bekannten wurde das Gerät in MD Nähe Humboldtstrasse ausm abgeschlossenen privaten Keller geholt. Scheinbar sehr zielgerichtet. Nix anderes wurde gestohlen, obwohl der eigentliche Fahrradkeller sogar offen stand!





ich halte augen und ohren offen.


----------



## esbekaner (14. März 2013)

dankeee, je mehr desto besser... auch falls Parts auftauchen, roter E2000 LRS , X7 Gruppe, und so weiter...


----------



## Burba (14. März 2013)

Sch...

aber ist ja nicht ganz unauffällig...
ich drück die Daumen (von Potsdam aus, deswegen sag ich nicht, ich schau mal)

Gruß Burba


----------



## itchyp (15. März 2013)

ich erinnere mich, dass ich dieses Bike vergangenen Sommer mal fahren gesehen hab...nähe Petriförder. Es ist mir deswegen so gut in Erinnerung geblieben, weil ich mich damals gefragt habe, wer denn eine Doppelbrückengabel in ein Stereo baut (stand mit dem Fritzz daneben)

Ich halte die Augen offen.


----------



## esbekaner (15. März 2013)

Davon gabs sogar drei und auch noch ein Fritzz mit Doppelbrücke. War mehr Show als wirklich sinngerecht aufgebaut. Im Herbst hab ich es dann verkauft und dem neuen Besitzer ist es gestohlen worden jetzt. Wenn ihr was seht bitte sofort Laut geben   danke


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2013)

So, ich stell das jetzt mal als auch hier als Vorschlag   ein: Sonntag 11 Uhr treffen sich alle Unit-Fahrer (z. B. am Bahnhof MD)  und machen eine ruhige Ausfahrt (z.B. nach Hundisburg).
Gäste (also Nicht-Unit-Fahrer) sind herzlich willkommen.

Wie wärs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2013)

Wer sind bitte die Unit-Fahrer? Ein Verein?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute mal, gemeint sind die Räder von Kona. Also das Kona Unit...


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2013)

Ähh ja. Kona Unit ist gemeint. Gelände-SSP, davon gibt es hier in MD relativ viele.
Mein Fehler. Wenn man so n Ding fährt, weiß man ja, was gemeint ist und vergisst, dass das nicht auf jeden zutrifft .


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2013)

OK
Schon wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## tomarrow (12. Mai 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/134889-cube-gestohlen-am-12-03-in-magdeburg-cube-stereo
> 
> 
> Bitte um Mithilfe , einem Bekannten wurde das Gerät in MD Nähe Humboldtstrasse ausm abgeschlossenen privaten Keller geholt. Scheinbar sehr zielgerichtet. Nix anderes wurde gestohlen, obwohl der eigentliche Fahrradkeller sogar offen stand!





kennste die seite hier schon ?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mein-Fahrrad-Geklaut-in-Magdeburg/177693439036276?fref=ts


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig eine große Sprengringzange zuhause und könnte sie mir mal für 1-2h leihen?
Ist gerade ziemlich dringend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. Mai 2013)

Kann leider nicht aushelfen.
Aber die Idee, hier nen Notruf abzusetzen, find ich gut! 
Vielleicht klappt das ja mal bei was anderem.


----------



## XtremeHunter (21. Mai 2013)

Eine Sprengringzange habe ich leider nicht bekommen, dafür gleich eine ganze Ersatzgabel!
Danke nochmal an den edlen Spender!


----------



## prexis (21. Mai 2013)

Heute Polizeikontrollen in der Innenstadt.


----------



## r.lochi (21. Mai 2013)

super danke für die info!


----------



## r.lochi (21. Mai 2013)

jetzt hab ich auch gleich mal eine Anfrage: hat jemand ein Formula Entlüftungskit?


----------



## tomarrow (24. Mai 2013)

mal was andres:
ist hier irgendjemand auch mit endomondo unterwegs ? 
hab seit paar wochen dann auch mal n smartphone in der hand & find die app saugeil, aber so richtig viele eintragungen gibts in magdeburg noch nicht


----------



## copykillmd (3. Juni 2013)

Schöne grüße aus Wolmirstedt


----------



## r.lochi (12. Juni 2013)

kurzfristig: heute 16.30 UNI platz... paar km schruppen


----------



## wellness_28 (12. Juni 2013)

cool. bin dabei zum ersten mal


----------



## SaveMan (12. Juni 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> mal was andres:
> ist hier irgendjemand auch mit endomondo unterwegs ?
> hab seit paar wochen dann auch mal n smartphone in der hand & find die app saugeil, aber so richtig viele eintragungen gibts in magdeburg noch nicht



Ich benutze Endomondo, aber nur zum aufzeichnen meiner gefahrenen Routen. Ich stelle die nicht online.. 

P.S: Wie heißt du im Endomondo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (12. Juni 2013)

ich auch


----------



## tomarrow (12. Juni 2013)

SaveMan schrieb:


> Ich benutze Endomondo, aber nur zum aufzeichnen meiner gefahrenen Routen. Ich stelle die nicht online..
> 
> P.S: Wie heißt du im Endomondo?



Thomas P


----------



## esbekaner (15. Juni 2013)

nutze auch endomondo... zum aufzeichnen... find das ganz ok


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (17. Juni 2013)

Ich frag einfach mal lokal:

Suche:
 -einen matchmaker kompatiblen 9-fach sram trigger
-Hollowtech 2 innenlager
-Evtl auch reifen (Fat Albert,Rubber Queen...)

Wenn jmd was davon rumliegen hat: pn


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juni 2013)

hey leute,

ich habe ein rundes problem. und zwar ist mein vr gerade eingeschickt und ich suche für das we noch eins mit 20mm steckachse. kann mir einer eins borgen oder einen guten preis zum verkauf machen 

gruß richi


----------



## fm7775 (20. Juni 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> nutze auch endomondo... zum aufzeichnen... find das ganz ok



ich habe ein gps-logger von holux und importiere meine Strecke nur bei endomondo


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (13. Juli 2013)

ich fahre mittwoch in den bike urlaub und mir fehlt ein trigger für meinen umwerfer!

neu kaufen (im laden da internet zu langsam) kommt fürs taschengeld nicht in frage!

wenn jemand noch irgendwas rumliegen hat,bitte pn!!


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

heute jemand lust auf treppen, kanten, technik,.... und ein paar km zum aufwährmen? abfahrt 1500 oder 1600?!


----------



## dende24 (15. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> heute jemand lust auf treppen kanten und ein paar km zum aufwährmen? abfahrt 1500 oder 1600?!



ich, ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

hast jetzt schon den abnehmbaren gips, und kannst schon fahren :O


----------



## XtremeHunter (15. Juli 2013)

Komme leider heute bissl später nach MD. Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus?


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

ich müsste mein big hit auch mal wieder ausführen, müsste eigentlich mal gucken ob es noch da ist ;-)


----------



## dende24 (15. Juli 2013)

nee richard... das wird noch n bissel dauern


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Komme leider heute bissl später nach MD. Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus?


gern  da aber sicher erst ab 1700. wann reist du heute an?



MatzeMD schrieb:


> ich müsste mein big hit auch mal wieder ausführen, müsste eigentlich mal gucken ob es noch da ist ;-)


also bist dabei?


----------



## XtremeHunter (15. Juli 2013)

Nicht vor 16:30. Will aber noch ein bisschen lernen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

blutdruckmittel hab ich ja schon genommen. der steigt im sommer bei mir immer extrem in die höhe. würde aber mitkommen.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

mit dem Big Hit 3 durch die Stadt?


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

Das hat mich damals im laden so angelacht, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen ;-)
man merkt, das es nicht für die stadt ausgelegt ist, aber wer langsam fährt kommt auch an ziel.


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Nicht vor 16:30. Will aber noch ein bisschen lernen ;-).


lernen wird überbewertet 



fm7775 schrieb:


> mit dem Big Hit 3 durch die Stadt?


ich fahr mit einem canyon torque.. also passt das schon



MatzeMD schrieb:


> blutdruckmittel hab ich ja schon genommen. der steigt im sommer bei mir immer extrem in die höhe. würde aber mitkommen.



wir machen ruhig!! also 1500? wo?


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

mir egal, komme aus richtung neustädter see.


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

ok dann uniplatz. 1500


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

gern doch, ich warte dann vorm opernhaus. dicker kerl mit dickem rad ;-)


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> gern doch, ich warte dann vorm opernhaus. dicker kerl mit dickem rad ;-)


----------



## MatzeMD (15. Juli 2013)

Erster!


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Erster!



bin dann auch mal, nach noch 2,5 stunden (eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht mehr so lange) und noch klettern, wieder zu hause 
hab noch bisschen technik geübt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (15. Juli 2013)

hat hier zufällig jemand am Wochenende eine Trinkflasche verloren (nähe Jerusalembrücke ) ?


----------



## XtremeHunter (16. Juli 2013)

Wie schaut's morgen aus - jemand Interesse ein bisschen Technik/Treppen/Stufen zu fahren? Sagen wir so ab 16:00-17:00?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (16. Juli 2013)

Ab 17:00 würde ich mich mit einklinken.


----------



## r.lochi (16. Juli 2013)

ich auch 1700. treffpunkt uniplatz?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (17. Juli 2013)

Wo denn am Uniplatz?


----------



## r.lochi (17. Juli 2013)

vor dem opernhaus


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Juli 2013)

Läuft!


----------



## r.lochi (17. Juli 2013)




----------



## r.lochi (18. Juli 2013)

wer hat mehr ahnung vom filmen und schneiden? ich könnte mir vorstellen einen kurzfilm vom mtb-spielen in md zu drehen. um zu zeigen was alles auch in einer stadt möglich ist?!
eine gopro hab ich schon mal 

grüße richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (18. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29883


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juli 2013)

wenn keine großen After Effects Effekte mit rein sollen, ist das keine große Sache.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. Juli 2013)

Beim Filmen wäre ich dabei, wenn auch nur mit ner Spiegelreflex. Dafür habe ich genug Glas von 17-580mm. Aber damit sollten sich ja auch gute Filme machen lassen...


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juli 2013)

GoPro2 habe ich auch. Habe mal ein Video gemacht. Viel Arbeit, man muss nur wissen was das Programm alles kann. Meine Kamera macht aucht HD Filme. Muss mir das Video mal in Ruhe angucken. Mit Handy nicht so toll


----------



## dende24 (18. Juli 2013)

hab ne 7D mit der ich filmen könnte. fahren ist momentan noch nicht drin. meine freundin studiert son mediengedöhns, die kann uns beim schneiden usw auch helfen.
also cams und perspektiven sollten wir genug haben 
interessantes projekt, ich wär dabei!


----------



## XtremeHunter (18. Juli 2013)

Schade, ich bin leider nur noch nächste Woche da, würde mich aber auch anschliessen! 
Dann noch ein paar Trialer dazu, dann bekommen wir genug Material für einen gescheiten Kurzfilm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (18. Juli 2013)

bmx'er und dirter könnten wir auch einbinden  und in den sohlenern könnten wir auch n paar szenen drehen... "made in magdeburg"^^


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

ich freu mich! also ich sehe das drehen ist kein problem. ich hoffe wir bekommen das mit dem schneiden auch hin!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. Juli 2013)

Dann sollten wir das Ganze am besten kurzfristig angehen. Viellicht ja schon am Montag oder so.


----------



## dende24 (19. Juli 2013)

das schneiden is auch kein thema. das problem wird sein das interessant zu gestalten... kamerafahrten oder schwenks, was man wo zusammenschneidet und mit welcher musik hinterlegt... aber genug köpfe sollten genug ideen haben 

hat jeman schon erfahrungen mit filmen?

Mal ein m.M.n. Musterbeispiel für Schnitt und Kamerafahrten...

Was vllt. auch cool wär, wenn man sone "speacial critical mass" macht wo wirklich n haufen leute kommen oder n paar schwenks durch ne werkstatt... mitte oder rad der stadt sagen da bestimmt nicht nein...


----------



## SaveMan (19. Juli 2013)

hört sich sehr gut an..

bin auf jeden fall auch mit dabei


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2013)

Dende hast noch ein Röntgenbild von deinem Arm? 
für sowas dickes haben wir dann aber dich zu wenig Strecken. 
Ich glaube eher nicht, dass Mitte uns in die Werkstatt lässt. 

N Mitschnitt der CM wäre sicher auch was feines.


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

wenn wir bei radmitte nicht drehen dürfen dann bei dir im keller dende... mit vielen bierflaschen unauffällig im hintergrund


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

so ich hab mir schon mal ein bisschen nen kop gemacht. bitte anmerkungen, ergänzungen und kritiken äußern!

Titel: Zur Abwechslung mal Magdeburg

"Drehbuch":
- Zeitraffer: Sonnenaufgang mit Vordergrund Elbe oder MD (Hügel an der B1)/ Berge kurz vor Irxleben
- Schwenk über Stadtplan
- Schwenk über ruhige Straßen und Plätze
- Leute die mit Hunden ausgehen/Leute die im Kaffee sitzen
- Starße wo Radfahrer lang rollen (vorrangig City Räder) zb auch Elbbrücken
- Skater an der Spirelli
- flache Straßen und Parks
- Satz: in MD geht nichts
- Anziehen von Helm, Protektoren, Handschuhen
-> damit durch die Stadt rollern
-> Bild wie Leute skeptisch hinterher gucken
- Gruppe sammelt sich
- gemühtliches rumstehen
- an Rädern fachsimpeln
- epische Bilder von Bikes
-> CM 
-> langsam umher rollern
- Treppen, Stufen, Steilhänge,...
- Probieren von Steilstufen und anfahren an Drops,..
- Aktionen: Drops, Sprünge, Abfahreten, .....
- zwischendurch immer mal schieben, aufwärts radeln,....
- zwischendurch am Bike gucken, Fails, Pannen
- Bild vom gebrochenen Arm
- Pausen: Eis essen, Bier trinken
- Werkstatt ... Bier trinken
- Bier trinken
- Zeitraffer: Sonnenuntergang von Deponie Elbauenpark
- Satz: man muss nur suchen und kreativ sein..



Plätze:
- Spielplatz Schellheimer Platz
- Dom
- Spirelli
- Strandbar
- Treppen Neustätter See
- Hügel: B1 und Olvenstedt
- gemühtliches radeln durch Festungsanlage (vom Hbf aus)
- Röhre Festung Mark
- Geschwister Scholl Park
- Johannis Kirche
- Zoo
- "MTB-Strecke" an der Hub-Brücke
- Treppe Hub Brücke
- Baustellen
- Treppen Otto-v-G-Museum
- 
- Sohlender? -> ist ja nicht richtig Stadt


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

das liesst sich schon mal sehr gut, treppen gibts ja noch mehr in magdeburg. da haben die anderen bestimmt auch noch schöne ideen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Juli 2013)

Du hast "Bier trinken" vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

hat er nicht:

"- Werkstatt ... Bier trinken
- Bier trinken"

das wichtigste, kann man doch nicht vergessen!


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Juli 2013)

Das war Ironie


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Das war Ironie


----------



## tomarrow (19. Juli 2013)

vllt noch ein spot dazu : an der Herrenkrugbrücke gibts noch so nen schicken trampelpfad aufm Damm :
http://www.endomondo.com/routes/180383565
ist auch ganz lustig


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juli 2013)

da muss ich bei sein


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> da muss ich bei sein



beim bier trinken?


hab ich eigentlich bier trinken mit in der liste??

ich war gerade bei rad mitte und hab mit daniel gesprochen. er meint er macht gern mit ein paar sachen beim dirt zu filmen!
und er hat nen kumpel der sich ein quadrokopter gebaut hat  das wäre natürlich geil


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

das hört sich doch gut an, wird bestimmt interessant


----------



## Jerry (19. Juli 2013)

Ok, das hört sich gut an.
Werden noch Trialer benötigt?


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

Jerry schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich gut an.
> Werden noch Trialer benötigt?



euch wollten wir auch noch fragen, wenn wir weiter so machen wird das mehr als nen kurzfilm.  dann können wir ja mal anfangen alle ideen zusammen zu spinnen. am besten wäre es doch wenn man das gemütlich bei nem bier klären würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (19. Juli 2013)

dende24 hat das übernommen


----------



## SaveMan (19. Juli 2013)

Andere Idee zum Intro:

Von den Sohlenern aus in die Stadt reinfahren.. (Vom Gelände in die City..)

vllt. sogar mit einem leichten Ironiefaktor:

Mit alten klapprigen Damenrädern anfangen und mit Citynähe immer "brutaler" werdend


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

SaveMan schrieb:


> Andere Idee zum Intro:
> 
> Von den Sohlenern aus in die Stadt reinfahren.. (Vom Gelände in die City..)
> 
> ...



gute idee!! 
ich will trotzdem einen sonnenaufgang  vielleicht auf den sohlender.
aber das ist gut! dann kommen auch die protektoren so nach und nach dazu! erst langsam mit altem rad im gelände, dann cc bike in der vorstadt und dann enduro in der stadt. erst kleine bortsteine und dann mehr...

muss abgestimmt werden


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Juli 2013)

Die Trialer haben sicher auch Lust mitzumachen


----------



## tomarrow (19. Juli 2013)

starke aktion ! würd auch gern irgendwas mitmachen - aber mit meinem allerwelts-MTB geht da wohl nicht allzu viel - obwohl, ich hab noch ein motocross-trikot, vielleicht sieht das auf nem Damenrad ja ganz witzig aus ;D


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> gute idee!!
> ich will trotzdem einen sonnenaufgang  vielleicht auf den sohlender.
> aber das ist gut!
> 
> muss abgestimmt werden



Was hast du da bloß losgetreten?
Gibt ja echt geile Ideen hier
Sonnenaufgang würde ich übernehmen. Ich wollte in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin mal einen Zeitraffer vom Sonnenaufgang machen. Fahre für solche Sachen immer auf den B1 Parkplatz kurz vor Irxleben. Da lässt sich der Sonnenaufgang ja gleich prima verwursten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend ein Bier beim fahren am Kloster und ein paar Details besprechen?


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

wäre eine idee, ein bier liegt bei mir noch in der küche ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> beim bier trinken?


dabei auch, aber biken, auf diesem Hafentrail meinte ich eigentlich



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang würde ich übernehmen. Ich wollte in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin mal einen Zeitraffer vom Sonnenaufgang machen. Fahre für solche Sachen immer auf den B1 Parkplatz kurz vor Irxleben. Da lässt sich der Sonnenaufgang ja gleich prima verwursten...


fahr doch gleich noch ein Paar Meter mehr zum Teufelsberg nördlich von  Gersdorf, aber um ein schönen Blick auf Magdeburg mit drauf zu haben,  müsste es eher aus der Richtung Hängelsberge ( Mülldeponie sein) Gibt ne  App, damit kann man den genauen Punkt vom Sonnenaufgang, zeitlich und  auch in Gradzahl bestimmen. Ich konnte vom Teufelsberg die Zielitzer  Kaliberge sehen und genau dazwischen ist die Sonne rauf, aber das war  mal zu Sonnenwende, also im 20.6 rum. Jetzt geht die Sonnen etwas  südlicher auf und auch nicht 4:47, sondern 1h später.




MatzeMD schrieb:


> wäre eine idee, ein bier liegt bei mir noch in der küche ;-)



ich kann heute nicht. Morgen ne Harztour, also lang ohne Technik


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon im Harz.  Leider nicht.

Wollen wir Montag abend uns alle mal zum quaseln, biken,  Filmen und BIER trinken am Dom treffen? So ab 1700?
Wer kann alles?  Und wer bringt schon mal ne Kamera mit?  Vielleicht sogar schon um einen Sonnenuntergang zu Filmen?


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Juli 2013)

ich habe zeit


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juli 2013)

dito 17:00 könnte ich von Stadtfeld schaffen.


----------



## dende24 (20. Juli 2013)

Montag wär okay.
Ich hab gestern beim Fotografentreffen mal n paar Leute gefragt die schon Videos gedreht haben...
Die Story an sich find ich schon witzig, nen anderer Vorschlag wär z.B. die Zustellung eines Paketes. So in der Art wie HIER .


Egal was wir machen, macht Euch bitte mal zu Montag ein paar Notizen über Aufnahmen der verschiedensten Art. z.B. ein Trialer hüpft ne Treppe hoch, Kamera von unten; ein MTBler springt im Gelände über die Cam; 5 Rennradler kommen aus verschiedenen Richtugen auf die am Boden liegende Camera zugefahren. Sowas brauchen wir und das Tonnenweise... übertrieben gesagt brauchen wir für 3min Film 3h Material


----------



## XtremeHunter (20. Juli 2013)

Montag bin ich auch dabei.

Werde nachher eventuell noch mal ein Stündchen fahren gehen in der Stadt (Treppen, Kanten, usw.) wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## dende24 (20. Juli 2013)

ICH BRAUCH NEN KICKBOARD  man is so unmobil mit ner gebrochenen hand^^


----------



## verano (20. Juli 2013)

versuche auch zu erscheinen! 

wie wäre es noch mit den pfaden am prester see, i.R.  Kreuzhorst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (20. Juli 2013)

Alles aufschreiben was euch einfällt. ich bring am montag dann n rechner mit und dann fassen wir zusammen


----------



## SaveMan (20. Juli 2013)

jo bin auch dabei... 

vielleicht sollte nicht unbedingt der einhändige der Schriftführer sein ;-)

P.S. Ich kann noch ne D3100 mit 18-55 und 55-200 zum Filmen anbieten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2013)

Noch eine Idee.. Auf dem Rothehornpark ist am Wasser doch auch ein kleiner Trail.. Nix dolles, aber ein paar Aufnahmen zum Heizen kann man da sicher auch machen..
Im übrigen hätte ich auch Lust auf Filmen, könnte meine 650D anbieten, allerdings nur mit 50mm Scherbe und Kit-Objektiv (Studentenbudget sei dank).. So könnte man sich wohl ein paar Einstellungen sparen, wenn man gleich eine Szene aus 2 Perspektiven filmen kann.


----------



## dende24 (20. Juli 2013)

haste recht björn  
joar, wir haben nen haufen cams... mehrere dslr und zwei gopro, daran sollte es nicht scheitern


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juli 2013)

Wenn es so wird wie sich alle begeistern wird es super!  
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. Juli 2013)

Montag bin ich dann auch am Start.


----------



## fm7775 (21. Juli 2013)

17:00 am ???


----------



## r.lochi (21. Juli 2013)

Dom... im Schatten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Dom... im Schatten



Du meinst im Remtergang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (21. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Noch eine Idee.. Auf dem Rothehornpark ist am Wasser doch auch ein kleiner Trail.. Nix dolles, aber ein paar Aufnahmen zum Heizen kann man da sicher auch machen..





stimmt - in der ollen linkskurve aus dem wald raus, auf die wiese rutscht mir immer das verhurte Vorderrad weg xD
und auf dem bergabstück auf schotter unter der brücke mit den graffitys ist sicher auch für schöne aufnahmen mit hohem Tempo geeignet 

http://www.endomondo.com/routes/184800164


----------



## dende24 (21. Juli 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du meinst im Remtergang?



Ja, dahinter ist nen kleiner Platz.


----------



## r.lochi (22. Juli 2013)

So Leute, es gibt jetzt einen eigenen thread!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10794992#post10794992


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Juli 2013)

ihr habt alle zu viel zeit


----------



## r.lochi (29. Juli 2013)

Heute wieder Treffen!!!  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10794992#post10794992
erscheint zahlreich!


----------



## dende24 (8. August 2013)

Mal nen like für das FOto des Tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (8. August 2013)

Braucht jemand nen Fury RL in M [ame="http://www.amazon.de/ONeal-Downhill-Helmet-Captn-Kopfumfang/dp/B005TRZ9J6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375968123&sr=8-2&keywords=fury+rl"]Oneal Fury RL DH Helm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Mir ist er zu groß. Er ist ungetragen und neu. Die Farbe ist Rot. Würde ihn für die Hälfte abgeben.


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (22. August 2013)

Guten Abend Magdeburger,

ich bin gerade aus Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und freue mich, dass es tatsächlich Mountainbiker in MD gibt. Ich wohne zwar zwecks Studium seit ca. einem Jahr in Md, konnte mich aber bisher nicht überwinden, mein Radl mal mitzunehmen ( Komme aus Halberstadt, da gibts noch ein paar Berge ). Gibt es in Magdeburgs Umgebung ein paar schöne Ecken, wo man fahren kann, ohne das die Landschaft komplett flach bleibt? Ich weiß, dass es zwar eine Dirtline gibt, aber an sowas bin ich eher weniger interessiert; ein paar kleinere Trails wären interessant 

Lg Andi


----------



## r.lochi (22. August 2013)

Einfach mal bei uns anhängen. Wir kennen uns aus  ich schreibe hier immer mal rein wenn wir fahren! 
Gruß richi


----------



## dende24 (23. August 2013)

UmF.DiRtRidEr schrieb:


> Guten Abend Magdeburger,
> 
> ich bin gerade aus Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und freue mich, dass es tatsächlich Mountainbiker in MD gibt. Ich wohne zwar zwecks Studium seit ca. einem Jahr in Md, konnte mich aber bisher nicht überwinden, mein Radl mal mitzunehmen ( Komme aus Halberstadt, da gibts noch ein paar Berge ). Gibt es in Magdeburgs Umgebung ein paar schöne Ecken, wo man fahren kann, ohne das die Landschaft komplett flach bleibt? Ich weiß, dass es zwar eine Dirtline gibt, aber an sowas bin ich eher weniger interessiert; ein paar kleinere Trails wären interessant
> 
> Lg Andi



Naja Trails sind übertrieben, aber so 800hm bekommen wir schon zusammen


----------



## verano (23. August 2013)

800hm im Magdeburger Umland? Da bin ich ja gespannt...! 

... gesendet mit tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. August 2013)

800hm? Fahrt ihr immer den gleichen Hügel rauf und runter? Selbst bei 80km, quer durch die Landschaft, komme ich meist nur auf 300hm.


----------



## dende24 (23. August 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> 800hm? Fahrt ihr immer den gleichen Hügel rauf und runter? Selbst bei 80km, quer durch die Landschaft, komme ich meist nur auf 300hm.



Naja, kommt drauf an wovon wir sprechen.
Wenn du 300hm hoch meinst und ich 800hm hoch+runter is das schon denkbar 
Aber ja, wir fahren oft den gleichen hügel. Viel Auswahl haste ja nich


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. August 2013)

Klar, meine nur Hoch.  Hier kann man echt nur Strecke machen, gute Trails muss man mit der Lupe suchen...


----------



## Sabaton (23. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
 bin Neu hier. eigentlich nen Strecke fahrer am besten viel km in wenig Zeit. 
aber es kommt vor das ich mal feste wege verlasse. ;-) zum bsp. hinter Beyendorf-Sohlen in Richtung SBK ist nen Sendemast in einem Wäldchen da macht das fahren auch spaß oder die Wälder beim *Kleiner* *Waldsee* *Ferienpark* *Plötzky*. 

vlt. habt ihr noch tips für mich 

MFG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2013)

Tja Sabaton damit hast du auch schon so ziemlich alles genannt. Wenn du den Funkturm gefunden hast, dann hast du sicher auch den "trail" auf der anderen Seite der Sohlener Straße gefunden.
Es gibt da noch einen alten Tonschacht oder sowas in Richtung Nord-West raus, aber mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen. Ich meine Mr_Vercetti hat das mal vor einiger Zeit in die Runde geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (25. August 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Torque? Oder vielleicht kennt ihr jemanden, der sich dafür interessieren könnte!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843330?in=user


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. August 2013)

moin,
hätte mehrere bike-kartons abzugeben!

1x älterer canyon bike guard
1x neuerer s.o.
1x simplon karton für komplett montierte xxxxl räder ( übertrieben groß  )

teilweise leichter wasserschaden - guck ich mir morgen nochmal an.
selbstabholung in MD süd.
bei interesse pn, rest klärt sich schon!


----------



## Akira (26. August 2013)

was heist abzugeben?
willst du dafür Geld?

Den Canyon Bikeguard könnte ich gebrauchen. Da ich mein Torque verkaufen möchte und das evtl versenden muss.


----------



## Akira (28. August 2013)

so jetzt ist es offiziell

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/223772-canyon-torque-fr-7-0


----------



## r.lochi (28. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14312


----------



## joggerer (28. August 2013)

also, ich kann die colbitz-letzlinger heide empfehlen
da gibt es echt tolle trails , ist alles bei sogar einen anstieg den nicht jeder hoch kommt. dazu tolle waldwege, single trail und schöne abfahrten
wenn jemand lust hat
 samstags meistens gegen 12.30 uhr ab mose gehts los
die strecke ist variabel zwischen 45 und 80 km


----------



## r.lochi (28. August 2013)

so viel km  

aber klingt interessant auch mal in der woche möglich?

gruß richi


----------



## joggerer (28. August 2013)

klar richi
sag wann du kannst, dann richte ich mich drauf ein


----------



## r.lochi (28. August 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> klar richi
> sag wann du kannst, dann richte ich mich drauf ein


 
 ich denke mal nächste woche, zb mittwoch?

gruß richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (28. August 2013)

übernächste woche würd ich auch mal mitkommen


----------



## joggerer (28. August 2013)

also sagt mir den genauen tag und die zeit dann bin ich garantiert dabei


----------



## dende24 (28. August 2013)

heut abend wer bock?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14313


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2013)

Mose?


----------



## joggerer (29. August 2013)

mittwoch kann ich wann genau?
achja mose liegt kurz hinter wolmirstedt in nördlicher richtung


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2013)

habe mal bei komoot was eingegeben.


Mose zum Zackelberg 36km und wahnsinnige 90HM, kommt man da hin, weil ist ja auf dem TrÜbplz.

Reise immer mit der Bahn an. Wolmirstedt halten?

Ich habe in Oschersleben auch nur ein 200m Hügel, rein rechnerisch sind es knappe 100m Höhenunterschied, aber viele Trails oder die mnach Trails aussehn, sind wenig befahren und durch Wildschweine zerwühlt. Einige wenige müssten nur mal gefegt und gewalzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (29. August 2013)

also wolmirstedt halten ist ok. dann 3 km fahrradweg bis mose.
von mose übers feld an die grenze des truppenübungsplatzes hillersleben. dort tolle singletrails dann durch den mischwald zum lindenwald dort teilweise wieder singletrails, zur heidestr.dann an der schiessplatzgrenze bis dolle dort steiler anstieg der es in sich hat
über die 189 drüber dann berg und tal auf guten waldwegen bis burgstall, von dort nach
blätz über eine alte strasse dann durch den wald bis colbitz, weiter bis nach mose
alles in allem dann gute 75 km. aber mann kann auch jederzeit abkürzen wenns dir zu lang ist.
samstag ist übrigens der jägerstieg offen!!!!!!!!!
jägerstieg ist der verbindungsweg zwischen colbitz und neuenhofe über den truppenübungsplatz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. August 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> dann an der schiessplatzgrenze bis dolle dort steiler anstieg der es in sich hat



HAT ER!!! Aber ich hab ihn bezwungen!

hätte auf jeden fall mal wieder Lust ne Runde dort zu drehen! 
Wenn ihr Sa nicht zu früh startet würde ich vllt mitkommen.


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2013)

mist samstag kann ich nur ganz früh, nachmittag kommen Gäste


----------



## r.lochi (29. August 2013)

Also das hört sich super an! Ich denke mittwoch 17 uhr 

Gruß richi


----------



## joggerer (29. August 2013)

sag mal nichtraucher war ich dabei? grins
also samstag gehts nur 12.30 uhr aber mittwoch 17 uhr wäre ok
also jetzt butter bei die fische wer kommt wann mit? 
meldet euch


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. August 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14312



Hast evtl Bock, die Runde in Richtung Herrenkrug / Trogbrücke zu fahren? Dann würde ich mich einklinken..
Das sind so um die 40Km.


----------



## r.lochi (30. August 2013)

Ne wir wollen in die sohlener... aber kannst gern mit. Also 2000 Uni platz.  Bringt die Lampen mit!


----------



## dende24 (30. August 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hast evtl Bock, die Runde in Richtung Herrenkrug / Trogbrücke zu fahren? Dann würde ich mich einklinken..
> Das sind so um die 40Km.



Da is ja gar kein Gelände...
Ich bin für Sohlener. Sind auch 30-40km und man hat noch n bissel action.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> sag mal nichtraucher war ich dabei? grins
> also samstag gehts nur 12.30 uhr aber mittwoch 17 uhr wäre ok
> also jetzt butter bei die fische wer kommt wann mit?
> meldet euch



Sry das wird zu spät mit in uns abreise. vllt wird das Mittwoch ja was


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. August 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Da is ja gar kein Gelände...
> Ich bin für Sohlener. Sind auch 30-40km und man hat noch n bissel action.



Kommt drauf an, wie man Gelände definiert  
Für mich ist Sohlen zu langweilig, als das ich dafür rund 18 km durch die Stadt fahre. Denn im Grunde ist das da in Sohlen auch nur Waldautobahn ohne echten Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik.
 Die Runde in Richtung Trog hat für mich den Vorteil, das ich knappe 30 der 40km auf Wegen ohne Verkehr fahren kann. Die Touristen und Rennradler sind auf dem Elberadweg, also hat man freie Bahn auf den Schotter-, Wald- und Sandwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (30. August 2013)

zeir mir ma rennradler und radwanderer die 20uhr noch unterwegs sind 
und von technischen anspruch kannste auf schotterwegen aber auch nich reden. aber so hat halt jeder seins.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. August 2013)

Aufm Elberadweg ziehen um die Zeit noch ein paar Leute auf ihre Runden. 
Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass die Runde einen technischen Anspruch hat. Hier geht es (mir jedenfalls) nur um die Kondition. Ich kann die Runde schön am Stück fahren, hab meist nur wenige Sekunden Stillstand bei knappen 100 Minuten Fahrzeit. Es geht eben flüssig und ist sehr angenehm zu fahren. Und darauf kommt es mir an  Für alles andere hat man den Harz vor der Tür


----------



## r.lochi (30. August 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Für alles andere hat man den Harz vor der Tür


----------



## Sabaton (30. August 2013)

das klingt ja fast wie meine "Sport" Runde ;-) fahre auch Über Schleinufer>>>August-Bebel-Damm>>>Schiffshebewerk>>>Trogbrücke>>>Elberadweg>>>Stadtpark alles zusammen 40 schöne KM.


----------



## Kasebi (31. August 2013)

Sabaton schrieb:


> ....


Mal OT: Hast du deine Namen zufällig gewählt? Oder bist du Fan der Metaler aus Schweden. Wenn ja ich auch.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Sabaton (31. August 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Mal OT: Hast du deine Namen zufällig gewählt? Oder bist du Fan der Metaler aus Schweden. Wenn ja ich auch.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Fan bin ich
die "Zarten" Klänge kommen beim fahren echt gut.
>> werde jetzt wieder meine runde fahren <<

Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## dende24 (31. August 2013)

ich sag ja, so hat jeder seins... um kondi zu trainieren hole ich nich mein jekyll ausm keller, da fahr ich rennrad. und um wirklich kondi zu trainieren sollteste auch 2h+ fahren

mir hats jedenfalls spaß gemacht im stock finsteren wald durch die gegend zu heizen.

btw wurde ein teil des waldes durch forstarbeiten zerstört. durch schieben ist okay, einige stellen kann man auch fahren, aber schön ist es nicht.


----------



## joggerer (2. September 2013)

muß leider den termin am mittwoch absagen. hab mich am samstag geschmissen schulter
ist kaputt, melde mich wenns wieder geht
sorry tut mir echt leid


----------



## Sabaton (2. September 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> muß leider den termin am mittwoch absagen. hab mich am samstag geschmissen schulter
> ist kaputt, melde mich wenns wieder geht
> sorry tut mir echt leid


 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (2. September 2013)

ohh dann mal gute besserung!!!!


----------



## joggerer (3. September 2013)

wir holen die tour nach, versprochen


----------



## r.lochi (3. September 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> wir holen die tour nach, versprochen


----------



## MykBike (4. September 2013)

Sabaton schrieb:


> das klingt ja fast wie meine "Sport" Runde ;-) fahre auch Über Schleinufer>>>August-Bebel-Damm>>>Schiffshebewerk>>>Trogbrücke>>>Elberadweg>>>Stadtpark alles zusammen 40 schöne KM.



Fahre alsbald eventuell nach Magdeburg. Ist diese Strecke bergig oder eher flach? Also ich bin von Magdeburg bzw. vom Osten eher flache Strecken gewohnt. Ansonsten empfehle ich euch Ahr-Radweg in Rheinland-Pfalz. Macht riesigen Spaß, auch mit der Familie. Andernfalls für etwas längere Strecken ist der Altmarkrundkurs geeignet. Grüße an euch!


----------



## fm7775 (4. September 2013)

flach, kannst Montag sehen, wer am Sonntag zu Besuch kommt


----------



## Sabaton (5. September 2013)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (6. September 2013)

und darum gehts Anfang Juli 2014 zum Tegernsee und dann 4Tage auf Hüttentour bis Sterzing und mit Shuttle zurück


----------



## joggerer (6. September 2013)

ich fahre nächstes wochenende im odenwald zwei touren


----------



## joggerer (6. September 2013)

heut war ich in der heide 100 km unterwegs


----------



## Sabaton (6. September 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> und darum gehts Anfang Juli 2014 zum Tegernsee und dann 4Tage auf Hüttentour bis Sterzing und mit Shuttle zurück


 

das klingt ja mal  nach mega spaß.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. September 2013)

Jogger gibt es auch eine Sonntagstour? 
Samstags wollen die Mädels immer fotografiert werden...


----------



## joggerer (7. September 2013)

der spass hielt sich in grenzen bei den bedingungen.
viele sandigen wege und nur berg und tal. wir kamen nicht mal auf nen zwanziger schnitt.
aber als es geschafft war war es wieder ein tolles gefühl.
ach nichtraucher klar können wir auch sonntags fahren


----------



## tomarrow (15. September 2013)

jemand nächstes WE in thale beim downhill ?


----------



## r.lochi (15. September 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> jemand nächstes WE in thale beim downhill ?



jou, aber nur gucken


----------



## killercouch (2. Oktober 2013)

Was empfiehlt denn die werte Magdeburger Gemeinde: Wer ist denn grade empfehlenswert zum Zentrieren/Überarbeiten von Laufrädern?


----------



## Burba (2. Oktober 2013)

Rad der Stadt in Buckau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Oktober 2013)

Rad der Stadt Magdeburg ist kompetent. Lasse da mein LRS immer zentrieren


----------



## killercouch (2. Oktober 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Rad der Stadt Magdeburg ist kompetent. Lasse da mein LRS immer zentrieren



Super, dass wär auch mein 1. Gedanke gewesen...


----------



## dende24 (3. Oktober 2013)

RDS zu Stefan gehen... 
Hat mir nen 1cm Höhenschlag aus der Felge gezogen! Goldhände sag ich nur.


----------



## Akira (4. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand evtl einen Karton über, in den ein 20Zoll Trialrad hinein passt.
Notwendige Länge 150-160cm


----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl einen Karton über, in den ein 20Zoll Trialrad hinein passt.
> Notwendige Länge 150-160cm


frag doch in nem Radladen nach, die kriegen ihre Bikes in großen Kartons


----------



## r.lochi (8. Oktober 2013)

hat einer einen vorbau: weniger als 50mm lang, 1 1/8 und 25,4mm lenkerkl. ?


----------



## killercouch (12. Oktober 2013)

Vor ein paar Jahren gabs doch in MD mal ein Critical Mass... Was ist da draus geworden? Geben tuts das anscheinend nicht mehr oder weiß da jemand was anderes?


----------



## Burba (12. Oktober 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren gabs doch in MD mal ein Critical Mass... Was ist da draus geworden? Geben tuts das anscheinend nicht mehr oder weiß da jemand was anderes?


doch, gibt es noch, jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat 19 Uhr Sternbrücke, 
allerdings ist es keine Mass mehr 
bei den letzten beiden Malen waren etwa 15 Leute da, da ist es eher peinlich, wenn man um den Hassel radelt


----------



## killercouch (12. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> doch, gibt es noch, jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat 19 Uhr Sternbrücke,
> allerdings ist es keine Mass mehr
> bei den letzten beiden Malen waren etwa 15 Leute da, da ist es eher peinlich, wenn man um den Hassel radelt



Aha! Ist aber auch kein Wunder, die letzten Termine auf den Webseiten und Facebook-Gruppen sind aus 2011... Aber gut, da schau ich doch beim nächsten Mal vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Oktober 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Aha! Ist aber auch kein Wunder, die letzten Termine auf den Webseiten und Facebook-Gruppen sind aus 2011... Aber gut, da schau ich doch beim nächsten Mal vorbei!


Ja, da müsste mal jemand Werbung machen, der sich damit auskennt. Eventuell auch bei den neuen Studenten.


----------



## killercouch (12. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja, da müsste mal jemand Werbung machen, der sich damit auskennt. Eventuell auch bei den neuen Studenten.



Naja, muss ja nicht gleich dicke Werbung sein, nur die aktuellen Termine auf der Facebookseite und noch nen paar Photos von vergangenen Massen dazu, reicht doch...


----------



## Burba (12. Oktober 2013)

eben, ich hab von dem Zeug keine Ahnung


----------



## joggerer (13. Oktober 2013)

komisch ich biete schon monatelang die heide als Trainigsort an.
hab sogar schon den treff und die uhrzeit vermerkt aber keine reaktion!
da fahrt ihr lieber ziwschen autos und strassenbahnen??????????? und dann beschwert ihr euch das es keine aktivitäten gibt.


----------



## Burba (13. Oktober 2013)

joggerer schrieb:


> komisch ich biete schon monatelang die heide als Trainigsort an.
> hab sogar schon den treff und die uhrzeit vermerkt aber keine reaktion!
> da fahrt ihr lieber ziwschen autos und strassenbahnen??????????? und dann beschwert ihr euch das es keine aktivitäten gibt.



Morgen, morgen,
nu mach mal halblang.
Die Mass ist ein Spass (na, eigentlich ne Art Demo), der gerade für die Stadt ersonnen wurde.
Training ist was ganz andres .


----------



## Burba (13. Oktober 2013)

war heute in den Sohlener Bergen
ein großer Teil der Wege in mittleren Teil völlig zerstört



das Unterholz abgehackt und mit schwerem Gerät breitgewalzt
da geht nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabaton (13. Oktober 2013)

das ist aber nicht schön :-(


ps: habe heute in dem zeitraum 08.2013-heute meine 1000km marke geknackt. 
was fahrt ihr so?
was ist "die Mass"?


----------



## fm7775 (13. Oktober 2013)

nicht schön, kenne den Weg zwar nicht, aber ich habe hier auch sowas


----------



## Burba (13. Oktober 2013)

Sabaton schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht schön :-(
> 
> 
> ps: habe heute in dem zeitraum 08.2013-heute meine 1000km marke geknackt.
> ...


gib nicht so an 
ich fahr im Jahresdurchschnitt wenigstens 100 km pro Woche, aber ich denk, das ist wenig aussagekräftig. Kommt eher drauf an, was und wo man fährt. 

Critical Mass, siehe: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Mass_(Aktionsform)
Es gab Zeiten, da hat das hier richtig Spaß gemacht, mit 50 bis 70 Leuten geht schon was. Jetzt ist es eher mau. Und der Winter steht vor der Tür...


----------



## fm7775 (13. Oktober 2013)

Sabaton schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht schön :-(
> 
> 
> ps: habe heute in dem zeitraum 08.2013-heute meine 1000km marke geknackt.
> ...



guck mal bei Endomondo

http://www.endomondo.com/profile/2281275

Der ist im Oktober schon 2100km geradelt


----------



## Sabaton (13. Oktober 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> guck mal bei Endomondo
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/profile/2281275
> 
> Der ist im Oktober schon 2100km geradelt


 


der hat ja hammer werte/Zeiten   und das mit dem Alter. 
und ich freu mich über meine zeiten.


----------



## dende24 (14. Oktober 2013)

Jo, in den Sohlenern fanden Forstarbeiten statt und das war nicht sonderlich förderlich... Gibt aber noch andere Strecken die du da fahren kannst. Bei Interesse kann ich dir n paar Wege zeigen.


----------



## Burba (14. Oktober 2013)

Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab aber noch nie gesehen, dass dabei ein solches Chaos angerichtet wird. Ich hätt ja auch gleich umdrehen können, statt wie ein sturer Ochse immer weiter mit stolpern, tragen und fluchen zu verbringen .
Danke für Dein Angebot (ich fahr lieber allein, sonst merkt noch jemand, dass ich mit meiner Puste nicht weit komme) .


----------



## Sabaton (14. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, hab aber noch nie gesehen, dass dabei ein solches Chaos angerichtet wird. Ich hätt ja auch gleich umdrehen können, statt wie ein sturer Ochse immer weiter mit stolpern, tragen und fluchen zu verbringen .
> Danke für Dein Angebot (ich fahr lieber allein, sonst merkt noch jemand, dass ich mit meiner Puste nicht weit komme) .


 
das ist gut


----------



## dende24 (14. Oktober 2013)

mit 150mm + ging es auch fast zu fahren 

drüben beim funkturm war auch nen ziemlich geiler trail, allerdings ist der auch vollkommen zerstört.


----------



## Burba (14. Oktober 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> mit 150mm + ging es auch fast zu fahren
> 
> drüben beim funkturm war auch nen ziemlich geiler trail, allerdings ist der auch vollkommen zerstört.


Nasse, faulige Holzstämme, da ging nix mehr, das war selbst per Pedes ne Tortur.
Frohser Berg, aus Richtung Magdeburg links weg vom Funkturm? Hab ich gestern gar nicht erst probiert, bin rechts n Stück hinterm Turm rein, da war der Weg von Pferdehufen zerlatscht. Der Matsch hat stellenweise meine Reifen überfordert. Das war dann genug für eine Tour, wollt ja eigentlich nur ne ruhige 29er SSP-Runde drehen und keinen Leistungssport betreiben .
Hab dann heut lieber mit dem Crosser ne Westrunde gedreht (Diesdorf, Nieder- und Hohendodeleben, Langenweddingen, Sülldorf und dann bei Dodendorf wieder rein in die Stadt, da sich n Platter ankündigte). Ist ne abwechslungsreicheTour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (4. November 2013)

servus,

morgen (Dienstag) eine kleine Technik-Training-Runde?
Wenn es nicht zu sehr pisst dann denke mal so 18Uhr am Uniplatz?1

gruß richard


----------



## assistulle (5. November 2013)

wo macht man denn hier ne technikrunde?


----------



## tomarrow (5. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Hab dann heut lieber mit dem Crosser ne Westrunde gedreht (Diesdorf, Nieder- und Hohendodeleben, Langenweddingen, Sülldorf und dann bei Dodendorf wieder rein in die Stadt, da sich n Platter ankündigte). Ist ne abwechslungsreicheTour.



kann ich nur bestätigen. die Strecke macht Bock auf mehr !


----------



## Burba (5. November 2013)

ja, könnte man von Dodendorf aus Richtung Frohser Berg und Schönebeck vervollständigen.


----------



## verano (5. November 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> morgen (Dienstag) eine kleine Technik-Training-Runde?
> Wenn es nicht zu sehr pisst dann denke mal so 18Uhr am Uniplatz?1
> ...



wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, bin ich dabei! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (5. November 2013)

Es geht durch die Stadt. Zum Dom ect


----------



## verano (5. November 2013)

bin auf dem Weg! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burba (5. November 2013)

Noch n Termin: 
Morgen ist Critical Mass, 19 Uhr Sternbrücke.


----------



## killercouch (6. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Noch n Termin:
> Morgen ist Critical Mass, 19 Uhr Sternbrücke.


 
Schade, ich kann nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (7. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Noch n Termin:
> Morgen ist Critical Mass, 19 Uhr Sternbrücke.



Und war jemand da?


----------



## Burba (7. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Und war jemand da?



ja, 15 Leute, immerhin.


----------



## fm7775 (8. November 2013)

wußte davon nix, erst am Mittwoch gelesen.


----------



## Burba (8. November 2013)

einfach zu merken, jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat


----------



## tomarrow (20. November 2013)

Merida geklaut.

Nem Kollegen wurde am WE sein 29er Merida geklaut: 

"Es ist ein merida 29", Modell TFS300.
Es hat wie auf dem Bild ne mattschwarze Lackierung mit weißen und grünen Applikationen.
Außerdem ist es mit einem Gepäckträger und auf der linken Seite mit einer Anhängerkupplung von Weber ausgestattet.
Wer was sieht, bitte bescheid geben. Thx"


----------



## fm7775 (20. November 2013)

Salzwasser?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (21. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Salzwasser?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk




scheint so - war leider nicht bei 
sieht mir aber verflucht nach Ostsee aus !


----------



## r.lochi (25. November 2013)

Servus,

als erstes ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis: ich kann die kleine Treppe im Geschwister Scholl Park jetzt flüssig fahren 

jetzt zum Anliegen: wer hat ein Formula Entlüftungskit? Ich brauche eig nur eine Spritze


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. November 2013)

Heute wars ja auch trocken. Bei Nässe ist die ganz ekelhaft!! 
Ist morgen Nachmittag jemand bei einer kleinen Technikrunde durch die Stadt dabei?


----------



## r.lochi (25. November 2013)

welche uhrzeit?


----------



## verano (4. Dezember 2013)

puh, habe mich heut morgen mal an der treppe im g.s.park versucht. geht eigentlich, nur für die erste kehre bin ich zu groß  
irgendwann mal jemand lust dort ein wenig zu üben?


----------



## r.lochi (4. Dezember 2013)

jop ich bin dabei  wann?

übrigens: heute critical mass (1900 Sternbrücke)!!


----------



## Burba (4. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> jop ich bin dabei  wann?
> 
> übrigens: heute critical mass (1900 Sternbrücke)!!


mhm, heut bin ich mal raus


----------



## verano (4. Dezember 2013)

freitag, nachmittag?


----------



## r.lochi (4. Dezember 2013)

ginge die woche nur noch morgen nachmittag


----------



## verano (5. Dezember 2013)

... da hab ich Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (9. Dezember 2013)

morgen mtb runde in md?! zb die treppe im g-s-park


----------



## verano (9. Dezember 2013)

Nachmittag / Abend hätte ich grundsätzlich Zeit, schlag mal ne Uhrzeit vor? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (9. Dezember 2013)

ich kann ab 1400


----------



## verano (10. Dezember 2013)

ich muss absagen für heute. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (10. Dezember 2013)

schade sonst jemand?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Dezember 2013)

Sitz bis 16:30 in der Uni...


----------



## r.lochi (10. Dezember 2013)

und das heißt?


----------



## r.lochi (12. Dezember 2013)

Heute pedalieren und Technik üben? Start 1800 am uni-Platz. 
Wer macht mit?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Heute pedalieren und Technik üben? Start 1800 am uni-Platz.
> Wer macht mit?



wenn wir 18:15 draus machen können dann ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (12. Dezember 2013)

Ohm ja passt !


----------



## Sabaton (12. Dezember 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Heute pedalieren und Technik üben? Start 1800 am uni-Platz.
> Wer macht mit?


 
hi mal ne frage, was bedeutet "Technik üben"  wie muß ich mir das vorstellen?

mfg


----------



## r.lochi (12. Dezember 2013)

also das heißt: hinterrad versetzten, bunnyhops, treppen und stufen runter wie hoch fahren, trackstand, wheelies, drops,....
komm einfach mit und du wirst sehen


----------



## Burba (24. Dezember 2013)

*An alle Magdeburger Radler: feiert ein schönes Weihnachtsfest (und lasst euch was Schönes zum biken schenken)! *

*Gruß Burba*


----------



## verano (24. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> *An alle Magdeburger Radler: feiert ein schönes Weihnachtsfest (und lasst euch was Schönes zum biken schenken)! *
> 
> *Gruß Burba*



Danke, wünsche ich auch!


----------



## Akira (11. Januar 2014)

Hab da mal ne Frage?
Hab mir einen neuen Helm gekauft der mit 820g beschrieben wurde. Laut meiner Küchenwaage wiegt er 922g. Ist das denn ein Umtauschgrund? Sind immerhin 12% Abweichung.

Nachtrag:
Auf dem Karton des Helmes steht als Masse für den Helm 950g +/- 50g.
Dann wäre es ja sogar gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkrider72 (13. Januar 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage?
> Hab mir einen neuen Helm gekauft der mit 820g beschrieben wurde. Laut meiner Küchenwaage wiegt er 922g. Ist das denn ein Umtauschgrund? Sind immerhin 12% Abweichung.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...


 ja kannst du würde ich aber mit eine geeichte wage mal nachwiegen aber ab 8% abweichung geht das habe bei ljb gelernt also ja


----------



## Akira (13. Januar 2014)

hab ich schon wieder zurückgeschickt
Rückgabe würde ja sowieso, auch ohne diesen Mangel, gehen.


----------



## r.lochi (18. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute.  
Ich suche noch bremsen für ein Touren fully. Kann wer helfen? 
Gruß


----------



## hawkrider72 (18. Januar 2014)

shimano SLX mit ner 180er scheibe kann ich dir empfehlen prei leistund sind gut


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2014)

Formula RX
Preis / Leistung finde ich gut u d das Gewicht ist überraschenderweise auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## MatzeMD (25. Januar 2014)

macht hier jemand öl wechsel, bei avid elixier r? bei meinen wandert der druckpunkt.


----------



## Burba (25. Januar 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> macht hier jemand öl wechsel, bei avid elixier r? bei meinen wandert der druckpunkt.


liegt vielleicht an der derzeitigen Temperatur?


----------



## MatzeMD (25. Januar 2014)

war auch im sommer schon so, habe das rad seit 2010 und das wurde noch nie gemacht


----------



## hawkrider72 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das entlúftungs kitt habe ich bei ner elexier noch nicht gemacht  aber man kann es ja mal probieren wie alt ist die den und wurde das öl schon mal gewegselt


----------



## MatzeMD (25. Januar 2014)

ist noch das originale öl drin, hab das rad jetzt seit sommer 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkrider72 (26. Januar 2014)

Das sollte dan mal wirklich mal wegseln wen du magst können wir das ja machen ich würde dir helfen


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Januar 2014)

supi, da würde ich mich drüber freuen


----------



## hawkrider72 (26. Januar 2014)

Wan hast du den mal zeit dan kônnen wir uns trffen


----------



## MatzeMD (6. Februar 2014)

könnte immer noch hilfe beim eintlüften gebrauchen, da hawkrider leider verhindert ist.


----------



## hawkrider72 (7. Februar 2014)

Was hast du den fúr ne schicht am donerstag


----------



## MatzeMD (7. Februar 2014)

5.30 - 14.00 uhr


----------



## hawkrider72 (8. Februar 2014)

Wen du lust hast würde ich rum kommen


----------



## MatzeMD (16. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand noch nen direct mount Vorbau zu liegen?


----------



## assistulle (17. Februar 2014)

hat jemand n 36er kettenblatt welches er mir bis freitag borgen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnna (19. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob man hier in MD oder Umgebung irgendwo ein AM- / Enduro-Fully leihen/mieten kann?


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

in MD glaube ich nicht kann man gar keine MTBs leihen. Was heißt Umgebung? Halberstadt bei Bad Bikes vtl. aber für Vermieter im Harz ist noch nicht Saison. Wozu MD? Wernigerode bei Bad Bikes? Torfhaus


----------



## vnna (19. Februar 2014)

wollt halt mitn Freund (der zu Besuch kommt und sein Bike nicht mitbringen kann) anfang März eine kleine Brockentour unternehmen


----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2014)

aha, also zum Brocken hoch braucht man kein Fully. Ich würde mit dem Auto oder mit dem Zug bis Wernigerode fahre und dort das Bike ausleihen. Bad Bikes. Habe ich bis 2010 so gemacht, bis ich mir eins gekauft habe. Damals hatte ich nur ein billig ding und nur 3-5 Touren im Harz gemacht.


----------



## vnna (19. Februar 2014)

stimmt .. hoch nicht, aber runter 
Danke für den Tipp. Werd mal bei Bad Bikes anfragen


----------



## MatzeMD (19. Februar 2014)

brocken runter wäre mal interessant. die höchste erhebung die mein big hit je gesehen hat, waren die sohlener berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (20. Februar 2014)

Das ist wie mit einem Smart ins Gelände oder anders, wie mit einem Jeep in die Stadt. Welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren. Guck Dir mal komoot.de an und poste die Route. 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawkrider72 (20. Februar 2014)

Jo matze wen du lust hast können wir mal zum brocken gurcken wens wetter mit macht


----------



## vnna (20. Februar 2014)

Hier die Strecke. Wobei wir aber in Ilsenburg (am Kletterwald) starten und dann erstmal durch den Wald nach Wernigerode. In Wernigerode geht es dann per Brockenbahn hoch zum Brocken. Endziel ist dann wieder Ilsenburg.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Februar 2014)

faule säcke


----------



## vnna (20. Februar 2014)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> faule säcke


Nicht wirklich  Sind letztes Jahr fast alles 14 Tage den Brocken HOCH


----------



## r.lochi (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag geht es in die sohlener berge. Zum rennen:

http://www.rsv-osterweddingen.de/RTF_CTF.HTM

Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


Hat jemand Interesse an  einer tacx Trainingsrolle?


----------



## MatzeMD (21. Februar 2014)

Anschauen würde ich mir das mal......


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dabei

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## fm7775 (21. Februar 2014)

vnna schrieb:


> Hier die Strecke. Wobei wir aber in Ilsenburg (am Kletterwald) starten und dann erstmal durch den Wald nach Wernigerode. In Wernigerode geht es dann per Brockenbahn hoch zum Brocken. Endziel ist dann wieder Ilsenburg.




Wo ist da die Logik. Erst warm fahren, dann 1h im Lief sitzen, wenn es nicht sofort mit der Bahn klappt noch länger. Vom Brocken dann runter. TShirt noch nass, Körper schon kalt. Besser Bahn von Ilsenburg nach WR, dann mit Rad hoch und nach Ilsenburg runter. Froschfelsen oder Bremer Weg oder Forststr. Was ist mit Leihbike. Bekommt ihr das in Ilsenburg

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## dende24 (22. Februar 2014)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es in die sohlener berge. Zum rennen:
> 
> http://www.rsv-osterweddingen.de/RTF_CTF.HTM
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?



Wir starten 8:30 vom Uniplatz aus. Wer keine Lust hat alleine zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (22. Februar 2014)

Da könnte ich ja hinterher schleichen ;-)


----------



## dende24 (22. Februar 2014)

wir sind ne gemischt gruppe und haben auch drei AMs dabei. Außerdem wollen wir uns nicht verheizen, also werden wir schon nicht so schnell fahren


----------



## MatzeMD (24. Februar 2014)

In dem Nobel Radladen in der Innenstadt, arbeiten auch ein paar hirnies. Die wollten mir erzählen, das es für meine deemax keine steckachse bzw schraubachse gibt. Hab mir jetzt online eine bestellt passend von mavic für mein bigi was ja diese offenen ausfallenden hat. Werde ich denen dann mal vorführen und zum Abschied nen netten Mittelfinger zeigen. Ist nen toller mavic Fachhändler.


----------



## verano (24. Februar 2014)

der laden bekleckert sich tatsächlich selten mit ruhm...


----------



## fm7775 (24. Februar 2014)

verrückt `?


http://www.rsv-osterweddingen.de/CTF2014/album/slides/ctf14_057.html


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2014)

r.lochi? nur unwesentlich


----------



## dende24 (25. Februar 2014)

haha... auf einma waren die füße weg^^


----------



## killercouch (25. Februar 2014)

Braucht jemand nen Karton zum Rahmen verschicken? Bevor ich den zerpflücke und in die Papiertonne stopfe...


----------



## r.lochi (26. Februar 2014)

haha meine füßchen waren aufeinmal etwas nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (1. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> In dem Nobel Radladen in der Innenstadt, arbeiten auch ein paar hirnies. Die wollten mir erzählen, das es für meine deemax keine steckachse bzw schraubachse gibt. Hab mir jetzt online eine bestellt passend von mavic für mein bigi was ja diese offenen ausfallenden hat. Werde ich denen dann mal vorführen und zum Abschied nen netten Mittelfinger zeigen. Ist nen toller mavic Fachhändler.



welchen meinst du? Rad Mitte? Kann ich bestätigen - nur Blindpehsen da.

Ist evtl. mal wieder ein Harzausflug geplant?


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

Genau den schweineladen meine ich.
Habe mal ne Mail zu mavic geschrieben, die sollen den den Stützpunkt Status entziehen. Mehr als einschicken können die doch auch nicht.


----------



## killercouch (1. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Genau den schweineladen meine ich.
> Habe mal ne Mail zu mavic geschrieben, die sollen den den Stützpunkt Status entziehen. Mehr als einschicken können die doch auch nicht.


 
Ja, in der Tat... Schade was da draus geworden ist... Als noch Outbike dranstand, waren noch ein paar fähige Leute da...


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

Die worden ja leider entfernt......


----------



## Sabaton (1. März 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> verrückt `?
> 
> 
> http://www.rsv-osterweddingen.de/CTF2014/album/slides/ctf14_057.html


 
die bilder sind echt klasse, kann man sich beim nächsten mal anschließen???


----------



## dende24 (1. März 2014)

joar, wenn wir das nächste ma nach sohlen fahren, sagen wir bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabaton (1. März 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> joar, wenn wir das nächste ma nach sohlen fahren, sagen wir bescheid


wäre klasse


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

nach der strecke dahin, bin ich immer schon fix und fertig


----------



## fm7775 (1. März 2014)

Bis Dodendorf, auf dem Radweg sind 10 km von Stadtfeld. Dann noch 2 km bis Feuerwehr Beyendorf.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

leg mal noch nen paar km von rothensee aus drauf. vorne 200mm und hinten 190mm wollen erstmal bis dahin getreten werden.


----------



## fm7775 (1. März 2014)

Naja ist ja auch nicht das passende bike für diesen Zweck. Eher in Richtung 29er HT und 10 kg. 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

müßte meins mal wiegen, hat bestimmt um die 18 kilo


----------



## fm7775 (1. März 2014)

Was für ein Eisenschwein, ist wohl ehe was für Thale DH, aber nicht für die Sohlener Berge.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MatzeMD (1. März 2014)

bergab macht spass, berg auf ist ne qual


----------



## itchyp (3. März 2014)

Genau deshalb hab ich mir ein endurohardtail aufgebaut. Prinzipiell immer der beste Kompromiss für alles mögliche in der Region.


----------



## dende24 (4. März 2014)

Dann wohl eher keine Sohlener  Meine 150mm sind schon weit überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (5. März 2014)

was wäre mit Harz z. B.?


----------



## MatzeMD (5. März 2014)

Wäre ne Idee wert, nur bergauf ist ne Qual. Runter kommt man ja immer irgendwie. ;-)


----------



## verano (10. März 2014)

Gibt es hier jemanden der mir für meine Fox Talas 32 FIT Rl einen Service machen könnte?


----------



## MatzeMD (10. März 2014)

Gute frage, die einfachen marzocchi und Rock shox hab ich schon selber geserviced. Fox hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## assistulle (17. März 2014)

werde am donnerstag nach sankt andreasberg in den neuen park fahren
hab noch einen platz frei
bei interesse pn


----------



## MatzeMD (17. März 2014)

der artikel von hasifisch, liest sich ja wunderbar

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...ht-von-bikepark-eroeffnung-in-st-andreasberg/


----------



## killercouch (5. April 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand die drei Spacer für ein BSA-innenlager um dieses in ein 68er Gehäuse einzubauen? Radmitte hat mich versetzt und nu steh ich da...


----------



## Peter88 (9. April 2014)

Moin,

wo lässt sich hier in MD gut Rad Bekleidung kaufen?
Speziell suche ich eine baggy short zum überziehen über die Lycra..
..grade jetzt bei dem guten Wetter ist mir öfter unangenehm aufgefallen das mir die Mädels auf dem hintern glotzen.



Bei Little John war ich die Tage. Die haben aber nur 2-3 Modelle zur Auswahl. Gefallen mir schon ganz gut, aber möchte mir noch andere anschauen

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Peter88 (9. April 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die drei Spacer für ein BSA-innenlager um dieses in ein 68er Gehäuse einzubauen? Radmitte hat mich versetzt und nu steh ich da...


Wann brauchst du Sie? Am nächsten Montag bin ich wieder in meiner "Werkstatt". Ich glaube ich habe noch welche.. bin mir aber nicht sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (10. April 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Wann brauchst du Sie? Am nächsten Montag bin ich wieder in meiner "Werkstatt". Ich glaube ich habe noch welche.. bin mir aber nicht sicher!


 
Danke fürs Angebot, hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt!

Zu Deinem Klamottenproblemf: Wegen Klamotten hab ich hier in MD schon lang nicht mehr geschaut... Mein letzter diesbezüglicher Versuch waren ein paar langfingrige Handschuhe vor ein paar Jahren und es war erschreckend, was man da in den Radläden unserer Stadt fand (bzw. nicht fand). Seitdem schau ich, wenn ich in Berlin bin bei Stadler vorbei, die haben eine ganz brauchbare Auswahl...


----------



## Peter88 (10. April 2014)

Hmm ok

Bin nächste Woche in Hannover, vielleicht  schau ich mal bei Decathlon rein.. War noch nie dort, aber die hp ist schon mal vielversprechend


----------



## killercouch (10. April 2014)

Ja, ich glaub, das lohnt sich! Werd wohl auch irgendwann mal bei einer Rückreise aus Berlin über Dessau fahren...


----------



## verano (10. April 2014)

Bei Radmitte gibt es aktuell Klamotten von ION. Sind mMn ziemlich schick! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MatzeMD (14. April 2014)

wenn radmitte nicht immer diese unverschämten preise hätte.....................


----------



## dende24 (22. April 2014)

Ich bin überzeugter Träger von ONeal... Die MX Kaufhalle in Salbke vertreibt das und kann auch alles bestellen. Die haben auch ne Klasse Short. http://www.bike24.de/p118261.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. April 2014)

Bin schon fündig geworden.
Danke


----------



## Caspa68305 (26. Mai 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> brocken runter wäre mal interessant. die höchste erhebung die mein big hit je gesehen hat, waren die sohlener berge.


wo sind diese sohlener berge??
bin aus mannheim nach md gezogen, habe davon schon gehört, aber wenn ich danach google finde ich nichts, ausser fernmeldeturm frohser berg.
ist es das evtl? lohnen sich die trails, oder werden leute gesucht die helfen sie frisch zu machen?? wäre bereit


grüße


----------



## neonel (26. Mai 2014)

schau mal, die Baumansammlung. Da gehts auch ein bisschen hoch und runter. 

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=beyen...375&hnear=Beyendorf-Sohlen+Magdeburg&t=h&z=16

Grüße von einem der mal ein paar Monate in MD wohnte.


----------



## Burba (26. Mai 2014)

Caspa68305 schrieb:


> wo sind diese sohlener berge??
> bin aus mannheim nach md gezogen, habe davon schon gehört, aber wenn ich danach google finde ich nichts, ausser fernmeldeturm frohser berg.
> ist es das evtl? lohnen sich die trails, oder werden leute gesucht die helfen sie frisch zu machen?? wäre bereit
> 
> ...





neonel schrieb:


> schau mal, die Baumansammlung. Da gehts auch ein bisschen hoch und runter.
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=beyendorf-sohlen&hl=de&ll=52.055802,11.646988&spn=0.011307,0.018539&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=11.820999,18.984375&hnear=Beyendorf-Sohlen Magdeburg&t=h&z=16
> 
> Grüße von einem der mal ein paar Monate in MD wohnte.



Das trifft es etwa. Du kannst z.B. von Salbke aus die Blumberger Str. hochfahren. Wenn die aufhört, grade auf dem Feldweg weiter, dann kommst du genau dort an und kannst in den Wald dort rein und dir die Ecke erkunden. Ist allerdings mittlerweile von Reitern frequentiert und teilweise mit Baumstämmen "verziert". Aber vielleicht liegt dir das ja. Wenn du da durch Richtung Sohlener Str. fährst, siehst du den Frohser Berg mit dem von dir erwähnten Turm. Da gibt es auch einiges zu fahren.


----------



## Sabaton (31. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Das trifft es etwa. Du kannst z.B. von Salbke aus die Blumberger Str. hochfahren. Wenn die aufhört, grade auf dem Feldweg weiter, dann kommst du genau dort an und kannst in den Wald dort rein und dir die Ecke erkunden. Ist allerdings mittlerweile von Reitern frequentiert und teilweise mit Baumstämmen "verziert". Aber vielleicht liegt dir das ja. Wenn du da durch Richtung Sohlener Str. fährst, siehst du den Frohser Berg mit dem von dir erwähnten Turm. Da gibt es auch einiges zu fahren.



werde mich da morgen gegen Mittag rum treiben, mal sehen wie es ist


----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2014)

Sabaton schrieb:


> werde mich da morgen gegen Mittag rum treiben, mal sehen wie es ist


Kannst ja mal berichten


----------



## Sabaton (31. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten


----------



## esbekaner (1. Juni 2014)

Bauen könnt man da sicher auch ein bissl was... wüsste vielleicht noch wen der dann mitmachen würde


----------



## Sabaton (1. Juni 2014)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Bauen könnt man da sicher auch ein bissl was... wüsste vielleicht noch wen der dann mitmachen würde



das ist richtig es ist aber einiges vorhanden.da hat schon jemand was gemacht. ich hoffe man erkennt es.war ca ne Stunde da. bin nicht erfahren auf wald strecken.hat aber gut laune gemacht. mit mehreren leuten= mehr spaß.


----------



## tomarrow (1. Juni 2014)

da sind doch echt schon einige kicker/ tables / steilkurven - für meine verhältnisse schon viel zu krasse sachen bei - die kann ich in 5 jahren noch nicht springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (2. Juni 2014)

aber nicht zu viel bauen, nicht das es ärger gibt. bis jetzt klappt das doch ganz gut mit der duldung der biker, so weit ich weiss.


----------



## Sabaton (3. Juni 2014)

hi werde samstag wieder in den Sohlener bergen rum dümpeln das wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.
vieleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Sabaton (7. Juni 2014)

die CM vom 6.6.14 bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## fm7775 (7. Juni 2014)

War das nicht immer mittwochs

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sabaton (7. Juni 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> War das nicht immer mittwochs
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


wurde geändert auf Freitags. In der Hoffnung das mehr mitmachen.


----------



## SpecEnd (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin gestern hier durch Zufall auf den Beitrag mit den Sohlener Bergen gestoßen und hab mich heut gleich mal auf den weg gemacht. Is für uns hier im "Flachland" schon ganz ordentlich. Hab aber keinen richtigen "Ausgang" gefunden, sodass man ne Runde fahren kann. Einige Sachen müssten aber fertig oder neu überarbeitet werde. Ich glaub auch, dass die Trails von MXler befahren werden.
Hab ja gehofft es fährt mir jemand von euch übern weg .


----------



## Sabaton (19. Juni 2014)

SpecEnd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gestern hier durch Zufall auf den Beitrag mit den Sohlener Bergen gestoßen und hab mich heut gleich mal auf den weg gemacht. Is für uns hier im "Flachland" schon ganz ordentlich. Hab aber keinen richtigen "Ausgang" gefunden, sodass man ne Runde fahren kann. Einige Sachen müssten aber fertig oder neu überarbeitet werde. Ich glaub auch, dass die Trails von MXler befahren werden.
> Hab ja gehofft es fährt mir jemand von euch übern weg .


hätte man vorher wissen müssen dann hätte sich bestimmt was einrichten lassen


----------



## SpecEnd (19. Juni 2014)

wie regelmäßig seid ihr hier online? mal gucken wie sich heut das wetter noch entwickelt. Bin auch relativ fix in sohlener berge, da ich aus dem süden von md komme.
Bin übrigens für alles offen, fahre touren und sehr gerne auch in bikeparks.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juni 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Touren, wie lang, wieviel HM? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juni 2014)

HM um MD herum?


----------



## SpecEnd (19. Juni 2014)

normale touren 20, 30,... bis max 60km. Alles ohne Asphalt (ausser es geht bergauf ;P). bin aber keine Bergziege, heißt bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs und lass es lieber bergab krachen. fahre ein enduro und schon deswegen kein Klettertyp. Hab dann auch noch ein reines bergabgefährt . im Harz hab ich schon so einiges abgeradelt, Bsp. WR-->Brocken-->Ilsenburg-->WR (auch mal mit der HSB, wenn man faul war).


----------



## SpecEnd (19. Juni 2014)

Fährt morgen jmd. in Sohlener Berge rum????


----------



## SpecEnd (20. Juni 2014)

laut regenradar war es das eigentlich mit regen, werde höchstwahrscheinlich ne runde drehen und starte so gegen 15:30


----------



## Sabaton (20. Juni 2014)

werde samstag gegen Mittag ne runde in den Sohlener Bergen drehn.


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2014)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung, da, wo ich heut morgen in der Elbe stand, sah es vor einem Jahr ein wenig anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabaton (23. Juni 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung, da, wo ich heut morgen in der Elbe stand, sah es vor einem Jahr ein wenig anders aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 300969


Das ist richtig. ps: schönes Rad


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2014)

Danke


----------



## SpecEnd (17. Juli 2014)

Servus, ich sag mal bescheid. Bin morgen wahrscheinlich in sohlener bergen unterwegs und sonntag wollt ich harz in irgendeinen park. Jmd dabei ???


----------



## dende24 (17. Juli 2014)

Kann man Sohlener noch fahren? Als ich das letzte mal da war, war es schon gut zugewuchert.
Hab mich letztes Jahr mal ran gemacht mit nem Kumpel und die Wege ausgedünnt, aber das ist zu zweit ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Am Funkturm wurde n bissel was gebaut, aber das is ne Spur zu hart für meinen Crosser...




Kona Rove 2013 von dende_md auf Flickr


----------



## Burba (17. Juli 2014)

Ahh, n Rove . Schöner Stahlcrosser. Allerdings fand ich persönlich das Grün von dem Jahrgang n bisschen augenkrebsfördernd (kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber).


----------



## dende24 (17. Juli 2014)

musst du mal in live sehen... das isn metallic lack. der schimmert richtig geil in der sonne!


----------



## Burba (18. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn den in live,deswegen meine Aussage. Ist halt wie immer ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Mir war dieses Grün nix. Hab dann überlegt, den Rove Ti-Rahmen zu nehmen, bin dann aber wegen horizontaler Ausfallenden für SSP bei nem Maßrahmen gelandet.


----------



## itchyp (18. Juli 2014)

hat jemand das Truvativ Isis X-Tool für die Montage einer Hammerschmidt, was ich mir mal ausborgen könnte?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/12345{1}20001?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## SpecEnd (19. Juli 2014)

War mit der gopro unterwegs Video folgt. Der kleine Trail ist schon ganz lustig. Irgendwer ist sehr fleißig dort. Niemand Lust auf bikepark am Sonntag????


----------



## wellness_28 (8. August 2014)

Hätte jemand aus Magdeburg Lust am Wochenende mal mit in den Bikepark St. Andreasberg zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (8. August 2014)

Lust schon, hapert an der Kohle und schiss hab ich auch.


----------



## zaphod911 (14. August 2014)

Greets MD!  Wohn wochentags hier und suche gute strecken nach der arbeit zu fahren.  Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

mfg
zaph


----------



## fm7775 (14. August 2014)

Was sind bei Dir gute Strecken


----------



## MatzeMD (15. August 2014)

Die Wege an beidseitig der Elbe sind doch was feines.


----------



## zaphod911 (16. August 2014)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf beide Seite der Elbe südlich nach Schönebeck und nördlich nach der trugbrucke als kreistour gefahren... Sind ganz angenehmen touren, aber ich such etwas mehr technisch herausfordernd... Wie ist die Strecke rund um diesen Berg südlich der Flughafen?


----------



## fm7775 (17. August 2014)

Bf4 Player ? du meinst Sohlener Berge, technisch nicht anspruchsvoll


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. August 2014)

fahren morgen früh nach WR um eine tour zu fahren, wenn sich hier jemand anschliessen möchte!


----------



## BruderBleistift (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB (Hardtail) in der 1000€ Klasse.
Könnt Ihr mir in Magdeburg gute Fahrradhändler empfehlen, oder vlt sogar von einigen abraten?
Momentan liebäugle ich mit einem Trek Superfly 6, welches wohl nur bei Radmitte und Littlejohn angeboten wird - allerdings habe ich von beiden bisher wenig gutes gehört.

Gruß Paule


----------



## Burba (21. August 2014)

BruderBleistift schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB (Hardtail) in der 1000€ Klasse.
> Könnt Ihr mir in Magdeburg gute Fahrradhändler empfehlen, oder vlt sogar von einigen abraten?
> ...


Geh hierhin:
http://www.rad-der-stadt-magdeburg.de/
der beste Laden in MD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (21. August 2014)

Also Radmitte kannste vergessen, teuer und inkompetent. Kannst dich ja mal bei Zweirad Schulz umschauen, die haben auch interessante Hardtails da.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. August 2014)

also zweirad schulz ist mit sehr wenigen ausnahmen der wohl inkompetenteste fahrradladen in md...


----------



## Burba (21. August 2014)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> also zweirad schulz ist mit sehr wenigen ausnahmen der wohl inkompetenteste fahrradladen in md...


Mal so, mal so. Da hatte ich von freundlich bis dumm rummotzen schon einiges gesehen. Aber nun ich bin ja seit Jahren gut versorgt mit dem RdS .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2014)

kann hier alles unterschreiben!
Radmitte ist .... naja wenn man als Chef eine flächenmäßig 5x2cm große und 4mm tiefe Beule im Unterrohr nicht findet, weiß ich auch nicht. Oder als Cannondale Händler nicht mal Headshok auf Lager hab...
Little John hab ich bis her wenig gute Erfahrung gemacht. 
Zu Zweirad sagte Ghost_Geobiker alles!

Schau bei Rad der Stadt rein. die Jungs wissen wenigstens was sie machen!


----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2014)

Keine Versenderbike? Guck mal bei Radon http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-8.0-19837/wg_id-117

Ich habe schon mein 2. von Radon; Slide 2012 geholt und im März 2014 das Skeen 10, war 20% günstiger


----------



## BruderBleistift (22. August 2014)

Hallo, vielen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Vorschläge 

Es kann natürlich auch ein Versenderbike sein, da habe ich Canyon AL SLX 7.9 und Radon Z.R Race 7.0 (8.0 leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe vorhanden) ins Auge gefasst.
Da ich mich an das selbst Schrauben aber noch herantasten muss und ab und zu sicher Hilfe eines Fachmannes brauche, wollte ich das Rad beim freundlichen vor Ort kaufen. Da kommt was das PL-Verhältnisses angeht nur Trek (Superfly 6/7) für mich in Frage und das wird bei kaum einem Händler angeboten. In MD nur bei RadMitte und LittleJohn.

Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass die Händler ungern Versenderbikes warten/reparieren bzw. gar nicht erst annehmen.
Habt Ihr diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen bei Rad der Stadt sammeln können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (22. August 2014)

BruderBleistift schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Vorschläge
> Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass die Händler ungern Versenderbikes warten/reparieren bzw. gar nicht erst annehmen.
> Habt Ihr diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen bei Rad der Stadt sammeln können?



Den Jungs ist egal, woher du dein Bike hast, solange es nicht geklaut ist .


----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2014)

Im Elbepark,Irxleben gibt es auch noch ein Händler, Rock Machine Blitzfire 90, vlt. mit Rabatt oder VJ-Modell


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2014)

Also was der Händler am Elbepark hat, ist nicht nur VJ Model. Da sind einige Vor davor...


----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2014)

Na da, kann man doch noch mehr handeln.


----------



## verano (22. August 2014)

Mal abgesehen vom Rad der Stadt, würd ich in MD bei keinem Händler ein Bike kaufen. Entweder ist im Angebot nichts dabei oder der Laden ist einfach nur... Ich habe bei RadMitte mal ein Spezi Singlespeed gekauft und keine guten Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht. Da schraub ich lieber selber, lerne dabei noch was und weiß wer Schuld ist wenn´s nicht läuft


----------



## itchyp (22. August 2014)

Außerdem sind doch die Preise bei allen lokalen Händlern um einiges höher als online. Mit ein bisschen Glück und etwas Flexibilität sparst du online min. 30%


----------



## Akira (25. August 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Avid Trail transportsicherung übrig, die er mir ausleihen könnte?


----------



## Burba (26. August 2014)

Eilt es? Könnte dir eine am WE zur Verfügung stellen (bin die Woche über nicht in der Stadt). Hab aber auch nur eine (ist von meinem Honzo übrig).


----------



## Akira (26. August 2014)

Nee eilt nicht. Das wäre nett.


----------



## BruderBleistift (26. August 2014)

Vielen dank, für die vielen Tipps was Fahrradläden angeht.
Da aber keiner der Läden meine Wunschräder im Angebot hatte und LittleJohn auf meine Anfragen nicht reagiert hat, musste ich doch einmal bei RM vorbeischauen. Ich wurde zwar freundlich in Empfang genommen, aber mein Rad ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr lieferbar. Wann die 2015er Modelle kommen, konnte man mir nicht sagen (vlt wisse man nach der Eurobike mehr).

Da ich etwas ungeduldig bin und vlt dieses Jahr noch einmal auf zwei Rädern unterwegs sein wollte, habe ich gestern folgendes Rad bestellt und kann die Lieferung garnicht mehr abwarten 

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3173
(in acid storm)

Sollte ich die Wartung nicht alleine schaffen, werd ich beim Rad der Stadt vorbei schauen, der Laden wurde von euch ja sehr gelobt 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Elberadweg oder in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (28. August 2014)

Hab Gestern mal eine Runde durch die Sohlener Berge gedreht. Is ja ganz nett was auf der Seite vom Funkmast gebaut wurde. Die Anlieger machen sogar Spaß


----------



## Sabaton (28. August 2014)

verano schrieb:


> Hab Gestern mal eine Runde durch die Sohlener Berge gedreht. Is ja ganz nett was auf der Seite vom Funkmast gebaut wurde. Die Anlieger machen sogar Spaß


finde es auch gut da. müßte man halt mal mit mehreren leuten hin  für denn spaß faktor


----------



## zaphod911 (28. August 2014)

Also bei Rad Mitte habe ich mittelmäsige erfahrung gemacht...  Am ende weiss man nicht ob sie nur versuchen freundlich zu sein, oder ob sie wirklig freundlich sind.  Immerhin haben sie mir ein paar schrauben geschenkt, nach ein bischen hin und her.

Rad der Stadt ist ganz angenehm, nette, freundliche leute und sehr kompitent.  War auf einen Brooks C17 interessiert und ich durfte auf das Rad vom Mechaniker sitzen, weil ich wollte sehen wie es fuhlt (ich bleib bei mein Team Pro).  Hab dort mein Ergon griffe gekauft und gut warst.

Es gibt auch der Rad Schmiede in Sudenburg, die ofter gut gebrauchten fahrräder verkaufen.  Der Man der es betreibt ist scheinbar ein alte Profi radler, und sie sind meist auf rennrad konzentriert.  Bisherr mein lieblings laden in der stadt.

http://www.radschmiede-magdeburg.de/


cheers,
zaph


----------



## Akira (23. September 2014)

Falls jemand in nächster Zeit zu den MSB-X-Trails nach Andreasberg fährt, bitte mal melden. Ich habe noch eine Liftkarte mit 5 Fahrten, die bis zum 16.11.14 einzulösen sind. Die 10er Karte hat 17€ gekostet. Für 5€ gebe ich die Karte gerne weiter.


----------



## Akira (24. September 2014)

evtl. hat jemand Interesse

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/460450-bliss-arg-minimalist-elbow-pad


----------



## Peter88 (25. September 2014)

evtl. hat jemand Interesse

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/48575


----------



## zaphod911 (25. September 2014)

mal ne frage:

ich überlege mein cannondale Rush auf 650b umzusteigen.  laut mein recherche online sollte es klappen, aber ich wird es gern vorherr austesten bevor ich 200€+ in einen LRS investiere.  Hat jemand eventuell einen 650b fahrrad, oder ein extra 650b hinterrad, die ich - sehr kurz und professionel - ein und ausbauen können?  Bitte kurz melden!

danke!!!


----------



## fm7775 (25. September 2014)

zaphod911 schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> ich überlege mein cannondale Rush auf 650b umzusteigen.  laut mein recherche online sollte es klappen, aber ich wird es gern vorherr austesten bevor ich 200€+ in einen LRS investiere.  Hat jemand eventuell einen 650b fahrrad, oder ein extra 650b hinterrad, die ich - sehr kurz und professionel - ein und ausbauen können?  Bitte kurz melden!
> 
> danke!!!


was willst Du genau machen? ein 27,5 in ein 29er einbauen? Achsstandard ?


----------



## Peter88 (25. September 2014)

Ne, bestimmt 27,5" in einen 26" Rahmen. Sonst eckste ja bei jeder kurve mit dem Pedal am Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphod911 (26. September 2014)

Genau, 27.5 in eine 26 rahme.  Der lefty hat genugend raum für einen 27.5 laufrad, auch ohne federweg verkurzung.  Nur hinten kann es knapp werden, vor allem bei der umwerfer.  Wollte nur austesten bevor ich geld darein stecke...


----------



## Burba (26. September 2014)

Dürfte schwierig werden, da jemanden zu finden. Die meisten sind noch bei 26" oderauf 29" umgestiegen.


----------



## fm7775 (26. September 2014)

Rush, ist das nicht ein 29er, warum solche faxen? Ich würde nie ein Bike 27,5 / 26 oder anders holen oder bauen. Denke da an Panne unterwegs. Schlauch


----------



## killercouch (26. September 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Rush, ist das nicht ein 29er, warum solche faxen? Ich würde nie ein Bike 27,5 / 26 oder anders holen oder bauen. Denke da an Panne unterwegs. Schlauch


 
Ist denn ein 26er Schlauch schwieriger oder leichter zu flicken als ein 29er oder 27,5er???


----------



## zaphod911 (26. September 2014)

es ist ein ältere 26' Rush siehe:  http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/post-you-rush-650b-735547.html

naja, war ne frage wert.  aber danke!


----------



## Peter88 (26. September 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Ist denn ein 26er Schlauch schwieriger oder leichter zu flicken als ein 29er oder 27,5er???


Hatte vor gut einem Jahr in Haldensleben einen Platten und der Ersatzschlauch hat den Transport in der Satteltasche nicht überstanden. Habe aber dank Smartphone einen Radladen gefunden und wollte dort einen schlauch für mein 29er kaufen.
Leider wurde mir gesagt das sie keine 29er Schläuche auf lager haben. Habe dann gesagt das ich einen 26er nehme und ihm entsprechend strecke. Darauf wurde mir empfohlen einen 28er schlauch zu nehmen da ich diesen nicht so sehr strecken muss   

Es gibt schon Experten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (28. September 2014)

der war gut


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2014)

Ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück


----------



## Peter88 (29. September 2014)

Hallo Udo

Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Das nächste mal setze ich einen"  " an ausgewählten Stellen 

Mit sportlichen Gruß
Peter


----------



## dende24 (30. September 2014)

Freunde... wie schaut's aus?
Fahrt Ihr auch Hardtail oder CX? Ich drehe gerne so ein bis zwei mal die Woche ne kleine Runde. 25-40km um MD rum. Immer nach Feierabend. Gern auch ne ruhige Runde mitm Renner. Mein Schnitt liegt so bei 24km/h.
Präferierte Tage sind Dienstag und Donnerstag. 
Zu zweit geht's doch immer einfacher


----------



## fm7775 (1. Oktober 2014)

Feierabend ist klar, bei mir geht es dann aber direkt nach Hause Richtung Oschersleben


----------



## BruderBleistift (1. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade erst wieder angefangen zu fahren, würde mich aber gern anschließen. Nur ob ich bei 40km den 24er Schnitt durchhalte, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen  Dienstag und Donnerstag klingt aber gut.


----------



## Sabaton (2. Oktober 2014)

Ein schönes fleckchen zum fahren. das wäldchen   ;-)  an der Doppelsparschleuse Hohenwarthe.


----------



## fm7775 (2. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja, quickbornquelle


----------



## dende24 (3. Oktober 2014)

Na is ja kein Thema. @BruderBleistift 

Will Sonntag und/oder Dienstag ne Runde Techniktraining machen. Thema: Bunnyhop.
Jeder der was dazu beitragen kann oder üben möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Peter88 (3. Oktober 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> Freunde... wie schaut's aus?
> Fahrt Ihr auch Hardtail oder CX? Ich drehe gerne so ein bis zwei mal die Woche ne kleine Runde. 25-40km um MD rum. Immer nach Feierabend. Gern auch ne ruhige Runde mitm Renner. Mein Schnitt liegt so bei 24km/h.
> Präferierte Tage sind Dienstag und Donnerstag.
> Zu zweit geht's doch immer einfacher


Hey das klingt gut. Dienstags ab um 16:30Uhr oder später wäre für mich gut. Den kommenden Dienstag bin ich jedoch leider verhindert.
Können ja ende nächster Woche einen Termin ausmachen, okay? Dann denk dir mal bitte eine nette runde aus 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab ne tolle Hausrunde die alles bietet.  Kann bei Belieben verlängert werden.


----------



## Peter88 (10. Oktober 2014)

Bin am Dienstag um 16:05 Uhr daheim (Nähe Zoo).
An der Herrenkrug brücke kann ich zum beispiel um 16:15 Uhr sein. Wir können uns aber auch an einen anderen Ort treffen. Sag was !

Licht habe ich bei meiner Chefin liegen gelassen. Habe es bis dann noch nicht wieder. Aber 2h können wir ja fahren bis es dunkel wird. Für mich ist ja eh schon Winterpause da reicht das denke ich


----------



## BruderBleistift (11. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich gern anschließen. Wohne auch in der Nähe des Zoos.


----------



## Peter88 (11. Oktober 2014)

Klingt gut


----------



## Akira (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich da nicht noch arbeiten müsste, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Sabaton (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, für Alle die Interresse haben. https://www.facebook.com/groups/994833110542932/


----------



## dende24 (13. Oktober 2014)

Grüße... Also wenn das Wetter passt und nicht kurz vorher ein Anruf in meiner Bereitschaft kommt schlage ich vor, dass wir uns 17Uhr am Uniplatz treffen. Runde wird abwechslungsreich, also Asphalt, Schotter, Wald- und Sandboden.


----------



## BruderBleistift (13. Oktober 2014)

Wo genau am Uniplatz wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## dende24 (13. Oktober 2014)

Genau hier 

Edith sagt: am Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. Oktober 2014)

1a! bis morgen.
Habe jetzt auch zumindest ein kleines licht organisiert


----------



## dende24 (14. Oktober 2014)

So Freunde. Heute am Uniplatz. Treffen gegen 17Uhr. etwas früher wär passend, damit wir 17Uhr rollen können. Bin die Strecke gestern abgefahren. Lässt sich alles super radeln. Ich freu mich. Bis nachher!


----------



## BruderBleistift (14. Oktober 2014)

Werde 16:55 dort sein


----------



## Akira (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Bis 16:55 schaff ich das.


----------



## dende24 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen


----------



## BruderBleistift (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja, aber ich brauch noch viel Training um mitzuhalten . Wenn ich euch nicht zusehe ausgebremst habe, bin ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ach quatsch. Hast übelst gut mitgehalten. Wir sind aber auch wirklich wieder gebolzt. 
Wie gesagt, ich versuche 1-2x die Woche zu fahren. Ob ich nun allein fahre oder jemand mitkommt.... Imme ran


----------



## dende24 (16. Oktober 2014)

Heut jemand ne Runde in die Sohlener?


----------



## BruderBleistift (16. Oktober 2014)

Heut gehts leider nicht. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## r.lochi (18. Oktober 2014)

ich würde morgen eine runde mit dem cyclo drehen, könnten so 50 km zusammen kommen,  aber abbrechen können wir jederzeit.  wer kommt mit?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Oktober 2014)

wann? ich muss bis 17:00 arbeiten...


----------



## r.lochi (18. Oktober 2014)

um 11 treffen am uniplatz
gefahren wird Asphalt,  Sand und Schotter


----------



## Sabaton (18. Oktober 2014)

welche richtung wollt ihr?? hatte vor gegen mittag richtung Hohenwarthe und da noch ne wald runde.


----------



## r.lochi (18. Oktober 2014)

herrenkrug biederitz und dann Richtung Süden um dann in cracau wieder ein zu rollen


----------



## Sabaton (19. Oktober 2014)

ok. Bin dabei


----------



## r.lochi (19. Oktober 2014)

ich bin leider doch raus. hab die nacht kaum gepennt und fühle mich wie 80ig. denkt bei der routenwahl an den Marathon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabaton (19. Oktober 2014)

War ne schöne Runde Richtung Sohlener Berge und Sendemast. hat gut spaß gemacht.


----------



## Atreyu (28. Dezember 2014)

Neuer Bike Shop In Magdeburg Eröffnung am 03.01.2015
*TwentySix & BMX Shop*
Der MTB & BMX Szeneladen für Dirt, Street, Park, Race & Slopestyle Begeisterte vom Rookie bis zum Profi. Zubehör, Ersatzteile und Bekleidung
Liebknechtstraße 51
Magdeburg





0174 2101589


----------



## Sabaton (28. Dezember 2014)

Atreyu schrieb:


> Neuer Bike Shop In Magdeburg Eröffnung am 03.01.2015
> *TwentySix & BMX Shop*
> Der MTB & BMX Szeneladen für Dirt, Street, Park, Race & Slopestyle Begeisterte vom Rookie bis zum Profi. Zubehör, Ersatzteile und Bekleidung
> Liebknechtstraße 51
> ...




Na mal gucken.


----------



## Burba (31. Dezember 2014)

Magdeburg, feier schön und komm gut rüber!

Burba


----------



## schloerfi (31. Dezember 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an...guten Rutsch


----------



## Sabaton (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern mal in den Sohlener Bergen unterwegs, da hat doch jemand eine schöne Strecke in den Wald gezaubert.
Hat echt gut Spaß gemacht


----------



## Burba (19. Januar 2015)

Ok,da kann man ja mal wieder vorbeischauen. Als ich das letzte Mal da war, hatte jemand mit schwerer Technik und vie labgehacktem Unterholz 2/3 der Strecke unfahrbar gemacht .


----------



## itchyp (20. Januar 2015)

ist das die Seite wo der Funkturm steht oder die andere?


----------



## Burba (20. Januar 2015)

Ähh, das sind die Sohlener Berge (denk ich). Das mit dem Funkturm ist der Frohser Berg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertRaccoon (20. Januar 2015)

Das ist die Seite wo der Funkturm steht, war heute auch da!


----------



## Burba (21. Januar 2015)

OK, dann wird das in den Sohlener Bergen wohl noch immer so sein. Die Runde am Frohser Berg gibt es ja schon seit Jahren und scheint weiterentwickelt zu werden, wie ich an dem Foto sehe .


----------



## Sabaton (21. Januar 2015)

ja ist am Frohser Berg. letztes jahrwar es da noch nicht so schön


----------



## Sabaton (25. Januar 2015)

Heut war ja mal richtig betrieb am Frohser Berg


----------



## MatzeMD (26. März 2015)

Macht hier in Magdeburg irgendwer Dämpfer Service für nen DHX 4.0


----------



## fm7775 (26. März 2015)

Macht überhaupt wer Service für Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erdling (28. April 2015)

Hallo, hat zufällig jemand ein Steuersatzaustreiber -und Einpresser, den man sich für ne Stunde ausleihen kann ?
Und eignen sich die sohlener Berge für Freeride/Enduro oder eher XC/AM ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## BertRaccoon (28. April 2015)

Sohlnerberg und Frohserberg kann man auch mit Hardtail fahren. Macht aber auch mit einen Enduro Spaß, sind aber meist nur kurze Abfahrten .


----------



## esbekaner (28. April 2015)

...immer wenn ich da oben bin seh ich niemanden


----------



## fm7775 (3. Mai 2015)

schöne Runden mit Dirk und Micha in den Sohlener Bergen gemacht. Am Ende hatte ich 86km drauf, nicht schlecht nach 3Wochen Zwangspause. Wenn es da mehr sind muss man aufpassen, nicht das man bergrunter einen umkachelt, ne richtige Runde gibt es ja nicht, also eine Seite runter, andere Seite hoch. lt. Garmin sind es sogar 750hm, aber die ganze Strecke


----------



## esbekaner (3. Mai 2015)

Das war schön... hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## Sabaton (11. Mai 2015)

Das war schön. die Qualli ist nicht so doll, genauso wenig wie große technik. aber es macht Spaß. Frohser Berg.


----------



## fm7775 (11. Mai 2015)

Ist hier aber besser als bei YT


----------



## Sabaton (17. Mai 2015)

Schöne Tour im Harz.


----------



## Sabaton (17. August 2015)

mal was vom Urlaub in Bayern


----------



## Tidi (26. August 2015)

salü,

ist jemand aus der ecke dann und wann mal in nem bikepark im harz unterwegs und hat evtl. n plätzchen für mich und meen radl frei (natürlich leg ich auch was zum sprit dazu .... grins).

ansonsten noch die frage - gibts nördlich von MD irgendwat ansatzweise bergiges, wo ich runterrollen kann? 

greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subwae (26. August 2015)

Nördlich ist wohl eher schlecht soweit ich weiß. Wenn du richtiges DH meinst dann ist der Harz eh das einzige in der Gegend. Ansonsten direkt bei Magdeburg aber südlich die Sohlener Berge (nur nen paar Hügel im Wald). Siehe auch die Videos weiter oben.


----------



## Tidi (26. August 2015)

ach na richtig dh muss ja nich, geht ja mit 160mm auch nur bedingt, aber n paar meter mehr abwärts als hier inner hermsdorfer gegend n hügel innen gersdorfer kessel runter darfs ruhig sein .... 
sohlener berge und fohrser berg (war das jetzt richtig geschrieben?) hab ich hier jetzt ja schon gefunden ... muss ich mal n tagestrip middem rad hin machen von hermsdorf aus ...


----------



## MatzeMD (27. August 2015)

Der Weinberg in hohenwarthe würde mir noch einfallen.


----------



## BertRaccoon (27. August 2015)

Extra zum Weinberg fahren wird sich für ihn nicht lohnen hier in der Umgebung bleibt nur Sohlnerberg und Frohserberg ansonsten Harz, dort gibt es einige schöne touren oder halt Park .


----------



## Tidi (27. August 2015)

ja weinberg scheint nicht unbedingt zu weit zu sein, aber wollt nu nich extra mit auto los und über die elbe middem rad, da wirds denn doch n rel. großer umweg, wenn ich mir die dichtesten überfahrungsmöglichkeiten so ansehe ... über die a2-elbbrücke wollt ich nicht unbeding radeln ... ^^


----------



## BertRaccoon (27. August 2015)

Nicht nur zu weit, ist jetzt auch nicht das Highlight den fährt meine Mutter mit ihren cityrad.


----------



## Tidi (27. August 2015)

lach .... ah ok danke für die warnung, dann is ne "abfahrt" von hermsdorf wohl schon spannender ...


----------



## MatzeMD (27. August 2015)

Mit Fußgängern auf dem Weg ist es aber recht amüsant .


----------



## Sabaton (27. August 2015)

Von Hermsdorf aus ist alles mit einiges an Fahrt weg verbunden. das nächst ist halt Sohlener und Frohserberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertRaccoon (27. August 2015)

Ist auch das beste für ihn, bei dem was er vor hat.


----------



## Tidi (27. August 2015)

ok danke! werd ich bei gelegenheit mal testen ...


----------



## Triturbo (23. September 2015)

Sabaton schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war gestern mal in den Sohlener Bergen unterwegs, da hat doch jemand eine schöne Strecke in den Wald gezaubert.
> Hat echt gut Spaß gemachtAnhang anzeigen 352018 Anhang anzeigen 352019



Habe diesen Trail leider noch nicht gefunden, wo ist der  Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus 

Mal ein kleines, sehr kleines Video aus dem Park bei der Deponie bei Westerhüsen:


----------



## Sabaton (23. September 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Habe diesen Trail leider noch nicht gefunden, wo ist der  Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus
> 
> Mal ein kleines, sehr kleines Video aus dem Park bei der Deponie bei Westerhüsen:



das war am Frohser Berg (Sendemast)


----------



## Tobias720 (3. Oktober 2015)

Tach allerseits. 
Ich fahr morgen mit einem Kumprl zum Rosstrappen Downhill nach Thale da die Strecke ja nun wieder offen ist.
Wir fahren von Magdeburg aus mit dem HEX nach Thale, wer sich anschließen will kann sich gerne hier melden. 

Grüße


----------



## Burba (3. Oktober 2015)

Beachte den Schienenersatzverkehr in MD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias720 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja das stimmt, wir fahren deshalb gleich von SKET 
Lust?


----------



## Burba (3. Oktober 2015)

jut!
Danke, Downhill ist nicht meins, mach morgen ne ruhige Runde am Huy...


----------



## regentroll (22. Oktober 2015)

@Tidi 
mußte die beiden berge erstma googeln (frohser und sohlener)... sind um die 100m ??? fahr halt n stück nach norden. ab bebertal / hundisburg kannst du bis hinter flechtingen fast ununterbrochen wald fahren. der flechtinger höhenzug geht bis etwas über 150m "hoch" ... ich weiß, is nich der hit. aber ich schaffs in der gegend bei wenigen hundert metern asphalt eine 20 - 30 km - runde zu fahren und dabei noch einige hundert höhenmeter mitzunehmen. soooo flach isses also nich überall nördlich von magdeburg. 

hügelig gehts direkt weiter bis weferlingen mit kurzen "offenen" feldwegen und schon biste im lappwald. tolle laub- und mischwälder und hügelig! grad jetz im herbst. und fast so menschenleer wie der flechtinger höhenzug.


----------



## Akira (30. November 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an weiß/blauen Troy Lee Handschuhen? Oder kennt jemand Jemanden der Interesse haben könnte?


----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2015)

regentroll schrieb:


> @Tidi
> mußte die beiden berge erstma googeln (frohser und sohlener)... sind um die 100m ??? fahr halt n stück nach norden. ab bebertal / hundisburg kannst du bis hinter flechtingen fast ununterbrochen wald fahren. der flechtinger höhenzug geht bis etwas über 150m "hoch" ... ich weiß, is nich der hit. aber ich schaffs in der gegend bei wenigen hundert metern asphalt eine 20 - 30 km - runde zu fahren und dabei noch einige hundert höhenmeter mitzunehmen. soooo flach isses also nich überall nördlich von magdeburg.
> 
> hügelig gehts direkt weiter bis weferlingen mit kurzen "offenen" feldwegen und schon biste im lappwald. tolle laub- und mischwälder und hügelig! grad jetz im herbst. und fast so menschenleer wie der flechtinger höhenzug.


In Richtung Osten geht es auch, Möckern, Burg, Drewitz,. .

Gesendet von meinem A1-840FHD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2016)

Moin,

hat jemamd in Magdeburg einen Postmount/Postmount 203mm Bremssatteladapter zu viel? gerne im tausch gegen IS/Postmount 203er


----------



## esbekaner (20. Februar 2016)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemamd in Magdeburg einen Postmount/Postmount 203mm Bremssatteladapter zu viel? gerne im tausch gegen IS/Postmount 203er




Müsste bei mir noch rumfliegen hier, allerdings in SBK


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Februar 2016)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Müsste bei mir noch rumfliegen hier, allerdings in SBK



PM


----------



## Akira (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo. Mal sehn ob das hier noch gelesen wird. Wärt ihr so lieb und könntet in eurem Freundeskreis mal rum fragen ob jemand Interesse an einem meiner Räder hat? Ich Verkaufe, da ich mir ein komplett anderes Rad zulegen möchte. Thx


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2018)

Ha, nach fast zwei Jahren ein Lebenszeichen hier...
Aber leider, ich kenne keinen Interessenten...
Mal sehen, ob es hier noch Andere gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (30. April 2018)

Na dann melde ich mich mal


----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2018)

Hier ist auch noch einer aus MD


----------



## QUenten (5. Mai 2018)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch einer aus MD



Doch so viele hier?!


----------



## El Duderino (5. Mai 2018)

versprengte Truppenteile


----------



## QUenten (10. Mai 2018)

Sehr schade. Wäre cool wenn mir jemand mir die Stadt zeigen könnte.


----------



## Akira (10. Mai 2018)

Was verstehst du unter Stadt zeigen? Was willst du denn sehen?


----------



## QUenten (12. Mai 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Stadt zeigen? Was willst du denn sehen?



Mit Stadt meinte ich eher die Umgebung, einfach lohnenswerte Sachen.


----------



## Flaschenhalter (12. Mai 2018)

Die beste Location in Magdeburg für MTB fahren ist der Bahnhof. Dort dann den HEX nach Thale oder Wernigerode nehmen.

Der höchste Berg bei uns ist die Müllkippe und die darf man nicht mal befahren.


----------



## Triturbo (12. Mai 2018)

Hinten in Beyendorf am Frohser Berg kann man wenigstens ein bisschen MTB fahren. Ansonsten gebe ich dem Flaschenhalter recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (14. Mai 2018)

Das klingt ja schon mal positiv von euch


----------



## CFuDF (22. Juli 2018)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hinten in Beyendorf am Frohser Berg kann man wenigstens ein bisschen MTB fahren. Ansonsten gebe ich dem Flaschenhalter recht.


jepp, oder lostau weinberg und richtung burg  alles andere is eher dezent eben hier... und die gut ausgebauten radwege hier nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Akira (15. Januar 2019)

Kann hier jemand ein Satz Reifen und Schläuche gebrauchen. Ich fahr jetzt 29er. Und hab noch neue 26er rumliegen.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1210779-schwalbe-26x2-35-magic-mary-nobby-nic-8-schlauche


----------



## Tortek82 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich lebe auch noch....*hust*


----------



## Tortek82 (15. Januar 2019)

Sohlener Berge sind auch nett.


----------



## Tidi (17. Januar 2019)

Falls hier im Raum MD Jemand n Adapter PM6, also 160mm direkt auf 203mm über hat, bitte Nachricht an mich .... suche dringend Einen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2019)

Glaub, hab so einen noch rumliegen... Bin noch arbeiten, schaue aber nachher mal nach!


----------



## Tidi (17. Januar 2019)

Danke, aber da war schon Jemand schneller .... tausend Dank!!!


----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Danke, aber da war schon Jemand schneller .... tausend Dank!!!



Njuuut!


----------



## RockyII (11. Februar 2019)

Falls jemand ein Votec F7 rumfahren sieht, das wurde heute in exakt diesem Aufbau bis auf den getauschten Dämpfer (jetzt Manitou Swinger) in Magdeburg aus dem Keller gestohlen. 

Magura HS33 Firmtech vorne

VOTEC Doppelbrücke GS5 Air2 mit Votec Vorbau

Sonst XT 750 komplett - Kurbel, Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk

ONYX Laufradsatz.

Die sprühdosenlackierte Stütze in gold ist auffällig...

Original Votec Schaumgriffe mit Schriftzug

Auch wenn Teile auftauchen, bitte Nachricht - gerne direkt an die Polizei. Danke


----------



## AndreMD (9. März 2019)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe mir ein neues Bike zugelegt, aber leider wurde der Dämpfer (Fox Float DPS Remote EVOL) und die Gabel (Fox 32 Float SC) nicht auf mein Gewicht eingestellt.
Das Bike habe ich bei einem Fachhändler in Halle gekauft, ich selber komme aber aus Md. Natürlich habe ich jetzt eigentlich keine Lust extra nach Halle zu fahren, um dann dort nur den Dämpfer und die Gabel einstellen zu lassen.

Könnte mir jemand hier in der näheren Umgebung helfen?
Besten Dank im Voraus .


----------



## killercouch (9. März 2019)

AndreMD schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich habe mir ein neues Bike zugelegt, aber leider wurde der Dämpfer (Fox Float DPS Remote EVOL) und die Gabel (Fox 32 Float SC) nicht auf mein Gewicht eingestellt.
> Das Bike habe ich bei einem Fachhändler in Halle gekauft, ich selber komme aber aus Md. Natürlich habe ich jetzt eigentlich keine Lust extra nach Halle zu fahren, um dann dort nur den Dämpfer und die Gabel einstellen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Selber machen? Ist doch kein Hexenwerk... Falls Du ne Gabelpumpe brauchst, damit kann ich aushelfen!


----------



## rne90 (31. März 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen. 

Ich komme aus magdeburg und wollte hier mal nachfragen ob jemand noch selbstebaute trails kennt ausser sohlener Berge und maybachstrasse ??? Oder eventuell naturtrails. Hab irgendwas von wolmistedt gelesen und genickbruch in diesdorf kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?   Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte . Vielen dank im voraus  


Oder gibt es Leute die Lust hätten sich mal zusammen zu schließen und evtl. Ne eigene Strecke zu bauen? Lg


----------



## Tidi (31. März 2019)

WMS würd mich auch mal interessieren, da komm ich noch halbwegs jut selbst auf 2 Rädern hin ....


----------



## AndreMD (1. April 2019)

@rne90 maybachstrasse?
Was ist mit dem Hummelberg in Sbk?


----------



## rne90 (1. April 2019)

Maybachstrasse nennt sich M-Trails und findest du über Facebook. Am Zob nach links die strasse runter durch Bis zu Brücke und vor der Brücke auf der linken Seite sieht man es gleich. 

Den Hummelberg kenne ich gar nicht sind dort auch trails ? Wir fahren immer nur am frohser berg . 

Habe heute eine gute stelle in magdeburg diesdorf gefunden wo wir eventuell ne neue strecke bauen wOllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rne90 (1. April 2019)

Hab gerade gesehen das in Schönebeck ist ja ne motorcrosstrecke . Hmm bist du die schon mal mit Fahrrad gefahren ?


----------



## AndreMD (2. April 2019)

So teils, was man mit einer 100mm so fahren kann.
Hier könnte man eine schöne Runde fahren, Hummelberg, Biereberg u. Sohlen


----------



## Janman89 (4. Mai 2019)

rne90 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> Ich komme aus magdeburg und wollte hier mal nachfragen ob jemand noch selbstebaute trails kennt ausser sohlener Berge und maybachstrasse ??? Oder eventuell naturtrails. Hab irgendwas von wolmistedt gelesen und genickbruch in diesdorf kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?   Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte . Vielen dank im voraus
> 
> ...



Hi, besonders den letzten Vorschlag würde ich gerne nochmal wieder beleben. Gibt's da noch Interessenten für?


----------



## killercouch (23. Mai 2019)

Frage an die Magdeburger:

Kann jemand sehr kurzfristig (noch heute oder morgen Vormittag) ne 9fach Schaltkette abgeben? Würde die dann in den nächsten Tagen ersetzen?

Fahrradladen bleibt die letzte Option. Bin ja gern bereit ein bisschen mehr im Laden zu lassen, aber 30 Euro für ne einfache Shimanokette?

Vielleicht kann jemand aushelfen?

Salut
Matze


----------



## Triturbo (23. Mai 2019)

Welche Länge brauchst du denn? Für ein MTB habe ich habe sicher eine da.


----------



## killercouch (23. Mai 2019)

Puhhh... gute Frage, als SSPler mach ich mir da nie Gedanken... muss eh immer kürzen...

Ist fürn altes MTB, das renoviert und mit 1x9 aufgebaut wird.
Vorne sind 42 Zähne, hinten Kassette von 11-???
Was braucht man da?


----------

